#ubuntu+1 2007-12-24
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> Amarok's audio just randomly moved to the wrong audio device.
<IdleOne> welcome
<n00bie> thanks a lot
<IdleOne> now listen
<n00bie> "DO NOT RUN HARDY"
<n00bie> well is this worst than sid?
<IdleOne> leap frogging from dapper to hardy will not work
<IdleOne> it will break everything
<IdleOne> that is why I suggested doing a fresh install
<n00bie> what is newer than drapper and earlier than hardy and at least kinda works?
<IdleOne> dapper>edgy>feisty>gutsy>hardy
<IdleOne> in that order
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: well, not break everything.  but very rocky
<Hobbsee> n00bie: gutsy is good.
<Hobbsee> n00bie: they all work
<IdleOne> but will take you hours to upgrade to each version so might as well do a fresh install if you want to run alpha
<Hobbsee> you don't want hardy, if you're new
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: he has been in sid for 5 years now :)
<IdleOne> so he wants to jump from dapper to hardy
<n00bie> so just change from dapper to gutsy in a single step, right? or is there an upgrade procedure_
<Hobbsee> ahh
 * Hobbsee sighs at people who don't read, nor seem to understand upgrade proceedures
<IdleOne> n00bie: the procedure is one version at a time dont skip version
<n00bie> not really, i just want something stable but nobody recommended anything, and the only word i hear now is "hardy" and now "not hardy"
<Hobbsee> n00bie: it's probably the equivalent of potato to sid.
<Hobbsee> n00bie: you heard from teh wrong people.  hardy is not stable
<Hobbsee> gutsy is stable.
<n00bie> great.
<Amaranth> IdleOne: dapper to hardy will be supported
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: not yet, though
<n00bie> thanks, i'll follow the upgrade procedure one version at a time
<IdleOne> Amaranth: but isnt yet
<Amaranth> people have already started testing it and fixing problems
<IdleOne> n00bie: good idea :)
<Amaranth> it sort of works :P
<Amaranth> n00bie: upgrade one version at a time from dapper to gutsy or hardy will take days
<Amaranth> faster to make a backup and do a clean install
<IdleOne> that is what I been saying
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> why wont people just listen
 * IdleOne is trying to save n00bie from making a mistake and then being put off from Ubuntu. step 1: read topic. Step 2: !backup Step 3: fresh install
<n00bie> well i have no meaningfull data, if this doesn't work i'll do the fresh install
<IdleOne> your call!
<n00bie> and something else, i'm seeing a kernel image update, i hope it's 2.6.22
<IdleOne> 2.6.24 is hardy is using IIRC
<n00bie> nice
<n00bie> but i guess gutsy would be at least 2.6.22 or 23?
<IdleOne> I need Ibuprofen got a " Spent way to much money Xmas shopping" headache
<Amaranth> gutsy is 2.6.22
<IdleOne> odd # are testing right?
<kristjan_> ehy,
<IdleOne> hey
<kristjan_> I love to hit "Enter" accidentally
<kristjan_> is it possible to download kubuntu 8.04 with kde4?
<IdleOne> kristjan_: dont think so but try asking in #kubuntu
<IdleOne> you can build kde4 yourself I believe
<kristjan_> IdleOne: isn't this channel also for kubuntu next release?
<kristjan_> IdleOne: kubuntu 8.04 is supposed to come on two different cd's right?
<IdleOne> kristjan_: I have no idea
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: they've updated that
<Hobbsee> kristjan_: not currently
<kristjan_> Hobbsee: do you know then? beta1? :-)
<Hobbsee> kristjan_: sometime after kde4 is released.
<Hobbsee> kristjan_: it'll be announced on kubuntu.org
 * Hobbsee is not aware of when it will happen - still needs some bugs solved first
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: see http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<IdleOne> sure thing
 * Hobbsee ponders writing an email sometimes on what it all means in laymans terms
 * Hobbsee sees the kubuntu-devel mialing list is bikeshedding, again
<IdleOne> seems like canonical is slowly cutting back support to versions other the Ubuntu
<IdleOne> s/the/then
<Hobbsee> it never supported xubuntu anywa
<Hobbsee> y
<Hobbsee> and adding more versions, you'll note
<IdleOne> I dont use kde but I would think it would make more sense to focus on one CD. KDE4 CD
<Hobbsee> there are reasons nto to do that
<IdleOne> having the devs working on kde3 and kde4 spreads them thin
<Hobbsee> who says they'd do much to kde3?
<kristjan_> IdleOne: how many kubuntu devs are there anyways?
<Hobbsee> not enough
<IdleOne> probably more then Ubuntu devs
<kristjan_> one, two?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: uh, no
<kristjan_> (devs who get paid by canonical)
<Hobbsee> one who gets paid by canonical, and the artwork guy, who does it for kubuntu/ubuntu
<IdleOne> like I said I dont use kde so I cant wax on the subject
<kristjan_> Hobbsee: I could never have guessed that the same person is behind both default looks
<Hobbsee> well, kubuntu is a vote
<dmb> is firefox 3 beta or final going to be included in hardy?
<Amaranth> kristjan_: actually he isn't
<Amaranth> kristjan_: He did the Kubuntu stuff then got hired by Canonical to do artwork, afaik
<Amaranth> We haven't had an Ubuntu release with him doing artwork yet
<jack_> hello
<jack_> im interested in the new beta
<jack_> anyone trying it out?
<DarkMageZ> hardy hit beta?
<Ash_Heron> updating to alpha 2 now 19 mins remaining :)
<DarkMageZ> i'm not having any critical issues (that are regressions vs gutsy)
<jack_> i have gutsy and feisty in a dual boot laptop setup
<jack_> just playing around, trying to figure things out
<jack_> the x in gutsy didnt want to play well....so I tried ultimate 1.
<Ash_Heron> i have gutsy, slackware and xp for games :)
<jack_> ultimate 1.5
<jack_> sry
<jack_> not having much luck with it either, but i do like the preinstalled apps
<jack_> which one do you like best ash?
<Ash_Heron> gutsy
<Ash_Heron> but slackware for speed
<Ash_Heron> you?
<jack_> im real new to all of it
<Ash_Heron> :)
<Ash_Heron> have fun :P
<jack_> not really informed enough to make an opinion worth a damn
<jack_> :)
<Ash_Heron> LOL
<Ash_Heron> oops caps :)
<jack_> i just get sick of orpahned dialog boxes
<Ash_Heron> hehe
<jack_> gui opps all the time
<Ash_Heron> nasty
<jack_> and this is with gnome and a centrino laptop
<jack_> kinda standard hardware
<Ash_Heron> yeah strange same after multiple reinstalls?
<Ash_Heron> reformats*
<jack_> naw, they are all installed on different partitions
<jack_> I got Xp on here too, btw
<Ash_Heron> :)
<jack_> i think ubuntu with wine can solve all of my computer needs
<Ash_Heron> i like xp tweaked to the max with just firewall its not bad but effort to maintain
<Ash_Heron> :)
<jack_> is there a live cd for the beta build?
<jack_> i might try that out too
<jack_> os shopping is fun
<jack_> :)
<Ash_Heron> looks like im gunna boot into hardy heron any minute yeah its a alpha build tho
<jack_> alpha, my bad
<Ash_Heron> :)
<jack_> aplah, so MS final release
<Ash_Heron> lol
<jack_> been testing their crap for years
<Ash_Heron> service pack 4 lol
<jack_> lol
<Ash_Heron> :P
<jack_> "this time we promise its almost right"
<Ash_Heron> hehe
<jack_> then days later...oops
<jack_> we left open ports
<jack_> or gave keys to nsa
<jack_> our bad
<Ash_Heron> lol
<jack_> we will fix in sp 5
<jack_> i just got sick of all the viruses and bullshit
<jack_> too much to handle
<IdleOne> jack_: I feel your pain but please watch language :)
<jack_> and foss is the honest way to go
<jack_> eggshells, indeed
<jack_> tiptoe
<Ash_Heron> yeah viruses are annoying plus i have antivirus software and its resource hog
<Ash_Heron> hate*
<jack_> you know I did an win 98 install about a year ago, on a p4 box,...was smoking fast
<jack_> couldnt believe it
<Ash_Heron> yeah i bet i was going to try that on my p4 have disk somewhere and me lol
<Ash_Heron> might have to do it for games better than xp
<Ash_Heron> ahh brb sys restart
<jack_> for christmas, i installed edubuntu on a p4 for a 4 year old blonde girl
<jack_> my niece
<jack_> grabbed all the games for it
<jack_> i just did a default and set up automatic dhcp on the network
<jack_> installed flash for firefox and the basic stuff
<jack_> i dont know if its going to hit a network, but its something she can use
<jack_> that doesnt have hanna montana on it...:)
<compwiz18> hey anyone have fluid rev 7?
<PepperPad4> How do I get Hardy to boot into a non-graphical (working) CLI ?
<PepperPad4> I am experiencing Hardy video breakage.
<cps1966> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkMageZ> PepperPad4, in grub there should be a second option for the 2.6.24 kernel. fallback or something
<PepperPad4> Yes, thanks. I already tried that. It boots into a flickering screen.
<PepperPad4> Is there a more failsafe failsafe ?
<DarkMageZ> there's a recovery mode on the alternative cd which will allow you to attempt to fix the system
<DarkMageZ> tho that failsafe shouldn't have failed if it was xorg breakage
<PepperPad4> Oh, thanks! I'll try that. The funny thing is that the Xubuntu bootup splash (with the progress indicator) works fine.
<PepperPad4> I am trying the rescue mode on the alternative install cd
<PepperPad4> I'm using the Rescue mode now .... Got a bterm shell  open. Now how do I fix the X server configuration ?
<cps1966> do i need madwifi to set up atheros ar5006eg
<PepperPad4> dpkg-reconfigure and xorgcfg don't work.
<cps1966> maybe its not installed completely
<cps1966> kde did same thing
<cps1966> does it let you login
<kristjan_> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver - not xorgcfg
<PepperPad4> yes, that is what I tried. dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver ... bterm does not allow it.
<kristjan_> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ... actually
<PepperPad4> oh yeah, thanks.. tried that too.. no dice.
<PepperPad4> says "Unknown TErminal Bterm"
<PepperPad4> Check the TERM envirnoment variable
<cps1966> what happens when it boots on it own
<PepperPad4> When it boots on its own, the screen goes into a flickering mode.
<PepperPad4> Is there another way to fix the graphics config ?
<cps1966> can you get terminal by hitting ctrl alt f1
<PepperPad4> When I hit ctrl alt F1 (during bootup) I get another useless flickering screen.
<cps1966> then set wasn't successful
<cps1966> use the daily build
<PepperPad4> I am using HH alpha 2.
<PepperPad4> I was hoping that HH a2 could drive my Geode LX display hardware (that mainstreamed into kernel 2.6.24)
<cps1966> yeah i know thats why i said to get daily build
<PepperPad4> How do I get a daily build ?
<cps1966> you want xubuntu
<PepperPad4> yeah
<cps1966> is that like goubuntu
<PepperPad4> I don't know if they are similar.
<PepperPad4> How do I get a daily build ?
<PepperPad4> Thanks, I found it.
<cps1966> well not for xubuntu
<PepperPad4> It's OK, regular Ubuntu is fine for now.
<cps1966> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<PepperPad4> Thank you!
<PepperPad4> Does it have a changelog ?
<PepperPad4> Should I log a bug ?
<cps1966> it has a few things missing but you can get it installed enough to do final install with apt
<PepperPad4> Oh, to get apt working, I will need to get the nic working first.
<cps1966> what one
<PepperPad4> checking the maker
<cps1966> i have kubuntu installed on eee pc
<PepperPad4> Oh! You are using the eee ?
<PepperPad4> Really cool!
<PepperPad4> I am using the PepperPad 3
<cps1966> except for wireless is not working
<PepperPad4> Oh... is it a problem in the driver or the config ?
<cps1966> not sure
<cps1966> module is loaded nut it cant find debice
<cps1966> good thing it has lan also
<PepperPad4> Oh, that's good... Glad you got it working.
<PepperPad4> My Pepper Pad uses an Atheros chip for Wifi
<cps1966> but i need wireless
<PepperPad4> Yeah, wireless is a must!
<cps1966> yeah so deos this
<cps1966> atheros ar5006eg  that one
<PepperPad4> I wonder if it's the same as mine
<cps1966> lspci and see if yours is same thing
<PepperPad4> THanks... lspci says  Atheros AR2413 802.11bg
<cps1966> a bit differnent then
<PepperPad4> How can I configure it to work ?
<cps1966> does it give you networking option at setup
<PepperPad4> yeah, but it didn't find my WiFi AP
<cps1966> is it on in bios
<PepperPad4> Yes. And it worked fine in Feisty Fawn.
<cps1966> what about gutsy
<PepperPad4> I never got Gutsy to boot graphically, so I couldn't even test it.
<cps1966> even final release
<PepperPad4> Yes, even the final release. Xorg problems.
<cps1966> can you tell it to use vesa at boot setup
<PepperPad4> Oh, where is that setting ?
<cps1966> well you hit    one of those to get options
<PepperPad4> when booting the regular liveCD, right ?
<cps1966> f1 f2 or f3
<cps1966> use the alternet
<PepperPad4> let me boot that one up
<PepperPad4> before the install, or after ?
<cps1966> before
<PepperPad4> There's an option to set the mode
<PepperPad4> To set the resolution
<PepperPad4> I don't know.. is there a cheat code for vesa ?
<cps1966> yes
<PepperPad4> Will the resolution (I choose) stick after installation ?
<cps1966> should
<PepperPad4> So would I be better off trying this with Gutsy or with HH daily build ?
<cps1966> heh shouldn't matter
<PepperPad4> Ok, I will try HH..
<PepperPad4> Maybe I should just install a command-line system and start from there ?
<PepperPad4> Then at least I know the graphics won't fail.
<PepperPad4> What do you think ?
<cps1966> could
<cps1966> its not easy though
<PepperPad4> HH a2 didn't detect my Atheros AR2413 802.11bg device... That device worked fine in Feisty Fawn.
<PepperPad4> Funny.
<cps1966> i think eee pc is a better deal
<PepperPad4> I agree, the eee is better.
<cps1966> lots cheaper too
<PepperPad4> I would buy an eee tablet device.
<PepperPad4> I like the touch screen feature.
<PepperPad4> For drawing.
<PepperPad4> I hope ASUS can figure out some way to integrate a touch screen (that is not cursed by fragility)
<PepperPad4> eee is superior in almost every other respect.
<cps1966> i just cant stand for xandros not having the apps i use daily
<PepperPad4> Is that why you moved to Ubuntu ?
<cps1966> i had mandriva cooker on it earlier today seemed to work ok
<PepperPad4> I sure hope you get further than I have with this Pepper Pad.
<cps1966> just testing what it will do
<PepperPad4> Are you leaning towards Mandriva or Ubuntu ?
<cps1966> should try fedora on it next
<PepperPad4> Great idea.
<cps1966> going to try stable release though but not sure it will have drivers
<PepperPad4> Linux drivers have got to be the biggest nightmare.
<cps1966> mandriva 2008 dont because kernel is to old
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2008 in Core Packages "reloading the user config or system menu closes the menudrake window" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2008
<cps1966> not as bad as xp
<cps1966> had that on it half the stuff didn't work
<PepperPad4> cps1966:  did you try eeeXubuntu ?
<cps1966> no
<PepperPad4> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<PepperPad4> It's got wireless working.
<cps1966> sure wish they would leave off OOo
<PepperPad4> haha, yeah ... that would make the ISO smaller, huh?
<cps1966> yup dont use it so why install it
<cps1966> 200 MB or more
<PepperPad4> I think it's possible to make such a derivative... There's a package called Ubuntu construction kit... I think
<PepperPad4> Sorry.... it's Ubuntu Customization Kit
<PepperPad4> In theory, that would let people make their own Ubuntu customizations.
<PepperPad4> I am going to play around with that if I ever get Ubuntu working on my Pepper Pad 3.
<cps1966> dsl has that
<cps1966> but kernel is to old to find flash drive
<PepperPad4> Oh yeah... I love DSL... but its old Kernel!
<cps1966> 2 4 35
<PepperPad4> Yeah... I am not sure why DSL keeps that old kernel
<cps1966> size
<cps1966> 2 6 kernels are very big
<PepperPad4> What a pity...
<PepperPad4> DSL takes up ~16 MB of RAM... How much larger would it be with a 2.6 kernel, I wonder ?
<cps1966> 64 or more
<PepperPad4> Wow! Really ? I knew Linux was monolithic, but 64MB just screams "BLOAT"
<cps1966> well you thing vista is better
<PepperPad4> Haha... you are right about that.
<cps1966> takes 16 GB for vista and office 2007
<PepperPad4> Oh that's just sad.
<cps1966> yeah tell me about it
<cps1966> take 5 minutes to boot
<cps1966> on a 1.5 ghz lappy
<PepperPad4> Seagate and Samsung will have to thank Microsoft for selling bigger hard drives, more memory chips.
<PepperPad4> Those of us who remember the days of structured programming are especially aware of just how bloated programs have become.
<cps1966> all the option suck
<PepperPad4> I guess RAM is just too cheap.
<cps1966> i dunno why someone would pay for vista problems
<PepperPad4> Most people want Microsoft to do everything for them.
<cps1966> yeah till it screws up
<PepperPad4> Yeah, then they'll question if M$ really was a good choice.
<cps1966> i wouldn't trust it with my files anymore have used it since 99
<cps1966> have not
<PepperPad4> Monopolies can't be trusted... ultimately they will screw up.
<cps1966> well they dug their own grave
<PepperPad4> We'll see how elastic the demand is for Windows.. .and its office apps.
<PepperPad4> M$ is relying on the elasticity of demand.
<PepperPad4> Basically, users have to buy a new computer to run Vista.
<cps1966> its a shame that lots of then you cant buy without os
<PepperPad4> Gates is right. The computer is an extension of the nervous system. People need that nervous system to work as they anticipate, and it's very painful for them to switch.
<cps1966> yeah but it reduces stress when you do
<cps1966> thats the big killer
<PepperPad4> I agree, I would rather understand how my computer works so I can fix it.
<PepperPad4> It's similar to cars, I guess.
<cps1966> i used to work on them at work but i retired in 2003
<PepperPad4> Congratulations, and have a great retirement.
<cps1966> i retired early 55 and xp didn't mix
<PepperPad4> Great, now you can pursue something new.
<cps1966> na just work at home now
<PepperPad4> What kind of work are you doing at home?
<cps1966> fixing computers
<cps1966> installing xp instead of vista
<cps1966> hard to get drivers for some of them though
<PepperPad4> Installed Hardy Heron as a command-line system... display still doesn't work... can't believe it.
<cps1966> is module loaded for video
<cps1966> lsmod
<PepperPad4> I can't do an lsmod... the screen is flickering.
<PepperPad4> I'm going to try to log in and do a dpkg-reconfigure
<cps1966> oh crap
<PepperPad4> I'm at my wit's end with this.
<PepperPad4> Something changed in the way Ubuntu handles video in Gutsy/Hardy.
<cps1966> xorg 7.2
<PepperPad4> Yeah, Xorg 7.2 ... but it should at least have a failsafe.
<PepperPad4> I can't even get a failsafe mode.
<PepperPad4> Anyways, good luck to you.
<cps1966> yeah you too
<PepperPad4> Have fun with that eee!
<cps1966> hehe well if worse comes to worse i can put xandors back
<PepperPad4> I an optimistic more eee-centric distributions will crop up.
<cps1966> just ran out of disk space need to m,ove some stuff
<PepperPad4> oh, bummer
<cps1966> yeah used up 110 GB home dir
<cps1966> lots of movies
<PepperPad4> Haha... I got to go
<PepperPad4> Have fun with that eee
<PepperPad4> Bye
<cps1966> i have 1.9 TB of space so it wont be to hard to find a hole to put some in
<pwnguin> hey, is it just me or are yahoo! games not working?
<pvandewyngaerde> it is just you not working
<pvandewyngaerde> (if you are playing)
<pwnguin> that was a terrible pun
<optx> Hi ! Hardy doesnt find my nvidia do i have to install them by myself ?
<pvandewyngaerde> restricted manager
<optx> hi pvandewyngaerde sorry that was my first idea but i dont find it
<optx> it is under SYSTEM right ?
<pvandewyngaerde> or just start   restricted-manager
<pvandewyngaerde> im on kubuntu its called restricted-manager-kde here
<ubu> hi !
<ubu> im from germnay and i have to change everytime i lock in the language to german. how can i save that ?
<Tomcat_> ubu: Sounds like a bug.
<ubu> should i install some language packs from synaptic ?
<ubu> lol sysnaptic says de is installed ..
<pvandewyngaerde> language pack de
<ubu> language pack de and language pack de base is installed in synaptic.. maby reinstall ?
<cps1966> or reconfigure -a
<ubu> whats weird too, when i open the 'Language and location' i see nothing at all
<cps1966> have you updated sources
<cps1966> somethings are missing in alpha 2
<cps1966> stupid OOo has to be installed on everything
<cps1966> waste of good space
<cps1966> watse of time also
<Skiessi> http://www.geocities.com/stssppnn/pcsp.html  I want to try this. How do I do it?
<cps1966> get a sound card and speakers it simpler
<Artimus> Could someone check their Hardy installation and see if /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu exists or is even a symlink?
<Pici> Artimus: I dont see it here.  I dont have kde4 installed though, if that makes any difference.
<Artimus> No, this is KDE3
<Artimus> Fun little bug with a fresh Hardy Alpha 2
<Artimus> Kcontrol is empty, all of the little applets are thrown in Lost+Found
<Artimus> In the past, it was caused by a missing kde-essential.menu.  I don't even have that in a stock Hardy install.
<Pici> Thats not good. Could be a harddrive issue.
<Artimus> I kind of doubt it
<Artimus> This is vmware, fresh install :P
<Artimus> I'm using an OS in development and youi blame my harddrive...
<Pici> lost+found is for filesystem issues...
<Artimus> No...
<Artimus> As in Lost and Found on the KDE menu
<Artimus> KDE has apps and doesn't know where to put them in the menu's
<Pici> Oh... I thought you meant /lost+found
<Artimus> no...
<Pici> I dont use KDE, but I like some of the programs it comes it.
<Artimus> I'll upload a screenshot, it's kind of funny...
<Artimus> http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/6883/lostandfoundou3.png
<Artimus> "oops"
<Pici> oops
<Artimus> yeah
<Pici> Any bugs filed about it?
<Artimus> There's four, but these were back in the Feisty era...
<Pici> Hrm.
<Artimus> Should I just file a new one and then reference the other ones?
<Artimus> Since none of these are marked as being in Hardy, and most were fixed in the old releases...
<Artimus> Bug report filed, they can always mark it as a duplicate...
<crimsun> 2.6.24-rc6-git2 fixes the b43 mungage, yay.
<tilgovi> anyone have kde4 on hardy?
<TimS> Will 7.04 will be KDE4 and not LTS?
<TimS> 8.04*
<Laser87> probably
<Pici> Thats the plan right now.
<TimS> Hmm
<Pici> Yeah, its kind of weird.
<TimS> It would be nice if they offered Kubuntu LTS and K4ubuntu
<TimS> I started with the last LTS release, and that was the most stable (for me) release
<Laser87> I don't think that anybody in this channel needs LTS ^^
<TimS> True true :P
<TimS> But its not for us :P
<tilgovi> Can anyone help me get kde4 running?  I'm getting dependency conflicts with libgif and libungif
<Laser87> That's it - LTS has to be stable
<TimS> I relise that, and KDE4 wont be
<TimS> But its been a while since the last LTS
<Pici> Almost 2 years
<TimS> How long are they supported for 18 months?
<Laser87> I guess, Canonical wants KDE 4 and it would be to much work for 3.5, 4 and perhaps 4.5
<Laser87> TimS: 3 years
<TimS> Oh cool
<Laser87> server 5 years
<Pici> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tilgovi> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<iamalsotim> How can I disable EDID detection in X?
<pwnguin> hmm. i dont recall setting a blue theme
<Cyclonut> Hows the Hardy hangin?
<Dr_willis> Lural and Hardy!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> No Idea really. Im not brave enough to beta test it.
<crdlb> s/beta/alpha/ :)
<Dr_willis> gamma, delta, omega,
<Dr_willis> You dont really hear people say 'im an alpha tester'
<Dr_willis>  Is that like an Alpha-Male? or Alpha-Geek?
<tumbleweed__> o snap
<crdlb> because there's no such thing really :)
<crdlb> an alpha is too unfinished for traditional "testing"
<tumbleweed__> not rly
<Dr_willis> I want to be a Zeta-tester
<Dr_willis> :P
<tumbleweed__> I want to be a your mom tester
 * Dr_willis wants to be an Airborn ranger...
<Dr_willis> But i always die in the Paratrooper testng in AMericas Armies.
<Dr_willis> :)
<tumbleweed__> o
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-25
<tilgovi> hardy, kubuntu, /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness is missing.  Anyone else see this?
<tilgovi> I'm on a thinkpad
<Artimus> I've noticed when I boot Hardy, I get an error that AppArmor cannot be registered.  This is in vmware.  Does this happen on a native box as well?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> granted I don't use Ubuntu kernels in many circumstances, so...
<Artimus> Just making sure...  I've always waited for some security code to figure out it's running in a VM and warn the user...
<shirish> hi guys I've got a package which I'm trying to remove, its from a third-party repository but its not removing, its on hardy, can somebody help?
<shirish> I've tried sudo aptitude purge 'packagename' as well sudo aptitude remove 'packagename' but still its not removed.
<crimsun> shirish: right, so what're the command & error spew?
<crimsun> (use pastebin)
<shirish> crimsun: coming right up
<shirish> crimsun, trying something, if it doesn't work then will get back to u
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> funny one
<nomasteryoda> http://www.topicalmatt.com/23-12-2007/firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710 ... i suppose this would work similarly in hardy
<nomasteryoda> works sweet in ubuntu but did have to fix the plugins
<shirish> crimsun: you there buddy?
<Gri\nch> aww, this sucks
<Gri\nch> it seems my pal \n registered every funny name that has \n in it
<shirish> hi guys I've got a package which I'm trying to remove, its from a third-party repository but its not removing, its on hardy, can somebody help?
<shirish> I've tried sudo aptitude purge 'packagename' as well sudo aptitude remove 'packagename' but still its not removed.
<shirish> details at http://pastebin.ca/831609 can somebody help?
<shirish> !builds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about builds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<shirish> !hardy downloads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy downloads - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> guys isn't there a utility which keeps a tab of all & any new packages one downlaods apart from the ones from the CD?
<shirish> something which can be used to know if I want to start from scratch
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<shirish> bazhang: I know dpkg -l , there's another one which makes a list, kind of a .txt list or something similar so people can do download stuff automatically.
<bazhang> shirish: out put to a txt?
<shirish> bazhang: one of the ways would be dpkg -l > something.txt but there is a utility which makes it a one shot deal, I just don't remember its name anymore.
<bazhang> shirish: you got me there; dpkg -l is my limit :}
<shirish> bazhang: got it, try debfoster :)
<bazhang> shirish: thanks! will remember :}
<sparr> im about to try putting hardy's libc6 into gutsy...  how scared should i be?
<pwnguin> why would you do that?
<pwnguin> sparr: your fear should be proportional to the amount of data you'd lose access to, and your ability to recover from catastrophic system failure
<sparr> im installing non-ubuntu packages that depend on the new libc6
<sparr> this is why i miss debian's release system, waiting 6 months for new libraries sucks
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<travkin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178234 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work." [Undecided,New]
<neur1> quick one try to test as much stuff to see what does and doesn't go? is that what you guys do?
<Hobbsee> travkin: please don't do that.
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> i got this hardy-desktop-i386.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-2/ with md5 8cc8b23eab7a1c3969ae37dcc7f86016
<freakabcd> i check the md5 hash on my downloaded file and it matches.
<freakabcd> after burning it onto cd, selecting *anything* from the menu does nothing!
<freakabcd> only option that works is the last one: 'boot from first hdd'
<freakabcd> tried re-burning the image and also tried booting up on different machines, same behaviour
<freakabcd> any ideas?
 * Lunks back to Hardy. :)
<gouchi> Hi
<gouchi> iso md5sum doesn't match for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-2/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<gouchi> ??
<Lunks> I'm failing to install nvidia's latest beta driver on hardy, should I use CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.1 even if there's now 2.6.24?
<lunks> I'm not able to use latest nvidia driver (169.07) on hardy. It just fails starting X.
<IdleOne> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> webcam?
<IdleOne> digital video cam
<IdleOne> not being detected when plugged in
<bazhang> oh okay--what model and make?
<Amaranth> does dmesg say anything when you plug it in?
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> running upgrade right now gonna have to wait a sec
<IdleOne> Amaranth: explain dmesg and how I use it
<IdleOne> please
<Amaranth> uh, you should not be using hardy
<IdleOne> wrong
<IdleOne> I have old generic hardware it is supported no problem
<Amaranth> Not wrong, you don't know such things
<Amaranth> How do you expect to help debug problems?
<IdleOne> I have very few issues
<Amaranth> That's not why you should be using hardy
<Amaranth> Anyway, dmesg usage is pretty...simple
<Amaranth> See if you can figure it out :)
<IdleOne> looking right now
<IdleOne> ok what would I be looking for ?
<IdleOne> Amaranth: not sure what I am looking for in dmesg. here is output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49536/
<Amaranth> you looking for something that shows up after you plug the camera in
<scizzo-> IdleOne: tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages
<scizzo-> IdleOne: plugin the cam
<scizzo-> IdleOne: see if anything comes up
<Pros599> Hello.
<Pros599> Any one know how to make the track pad a little less sensitive?
<Pros599> Track pad on an hp dv 6589 (pavillion notebook_ that is.
<travkin> Someone know how to fix that ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178234 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work." [Undecided,New]
<osito> Is this a bug I should file, I see lots of these on dmesg: [  168.201017] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<osito> [  168.201021] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone have a problem to listen mp3 in alpha 2 8.04?
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-26
<neztiti> guys how i can get gbox works with gusty???
<neztiti> AndrewB: how i can get gbox works with gusty???
<neztiti> Aranel: how i can get gbox works with gusty???
<neztiti> Aishiko: how i can get gbox works with gusty???
<MenZa> neztiti: stop spanning
<MenZa> spamming*
<MenZa> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<MenZa> This is for Hardy support.
<MenZa> ANd discussion
<neztiti> MenZa:  ok help me man :P
<MenZa> I wish I could.
<neztiti> MenZa:  ok thank u
<MenZa> Is flashplugin-nonfree broken on Hardy, too?
<tumbleweed__> yup
<tumbleweed__> doesn't work at all in firefox-3.0
<tumbleweed__> hard to get working in 2.0
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> fanks
<MenZa> :)
<tumbleweed__> np
<MenZa> mm
<NeonmageK> Hello everyone
<ganjamaniac> hardy
<ganjamaniac> how can i update to hardon?
<ganjamaniac> from gutsgib?
<Hobbsee> ganjamaniac: see /topic
<DanaG> I'm trying to post to the Hardy forum, but keep getting "not logged in or do not have permission to access this page".
 * Hobbsee suspects you wanted #ubuntuforums
<DanaG> That's a channel?  Cool.
<DanaG> Thanks.
<nenolod> openoffice.org transition is broken from gutsy -> hardy on x86
<nenolod> (not that i care :D)
<DanaG> And the kde4 metapackage is broken.
<nenolod> who cares about kde :P
<nenolod> personally i see kde being broken as a feature ;)
<DanaG> !info kde4
<ubotu> kde4: the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644378&page=2
<DanaG> SLuggish Hardy.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and something cool: my 7200rpm drive definitely DOES make a difference in disk throughput.
<DanaG> Well, it doubles the maximum, but I don't know how to measuer the average.
<DanaG> Time to fsck 27 gigs on old drive:  273 seconds.
<DanaG> oh wait, that's the time for 60 gigs on new drive.
<DanaG> Time for 27 on old drive: 215 seconds.
<boxemall> hi there i just updated from gutsy to hardy. after restart no gdm i found myself under console. x does not start. i already tried sudo su restart x but does not work. what is wrong can anyone help?
<boxemall> i already tried db_shared/default-x-server did not work either
<boxemall> sorry meant db_get shared/....
<boxemall> it says command not found
<DanaG> Look for a log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> And the way to restart GDM is this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DanaG> (or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart)
<boxemall> output on restart is: /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer: line 47: [: too many arguments Warning: Could not retrieve EDID because get-edid is not installed (1): error: this program does not know how to configure the "10 shared/default-x-server doesn't exist" X server warning: could not generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe for vesa driver
<DanaG> That's odd.
<DanaG> That "10 shared...." thing looks like something's broken.
<boxemall> hmm i had hardy running uder virtualbox and drivers were properly installed.
<boxemall> sorry meant gutsy
<DanaG> Right now I'm grepping everything in /usr/ for 'default-x-server', to see if anything even refers to it.
<DanaG> I'll do the same in /etc/.
<DanaG> Aah, looks like debconf screwed soemthing up.
<DanaG> I'm not quite sure what's the best way to fix it.  I usually just purge the package while forcing dependencies, and then reinstall it with aptitude.  However, that might be like taking a .... where's a good idiom? .... Oh, like using a sledgehammer to drive a nail.
<boxemall> sounds like much work eh? so whats there to do for me now. i am not very good at cmd line,...
<boxemall> but wait i just changed xorg.conf and put in vesa under "device" then ini 6 and whoa there it is again. gdm is back
<DanaG> 6 is reboot, actually.
<boxemall> i guess now i have to reinstall drivers again
<boxemall> i know.
<boxemall> similar liek that it was
<boxemall> Section "Device"
<boxemall>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
<boxemall>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<boxemall>         Driver          "nvidia"
<boxemall> EndSection
<boxemall> changed to
<boxemall> Section "Device"
<boxemall>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
<boxemall>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<boxemall>         Driver          "vesa"
<boxemall> EndSection
<boxemall> and then rebooted
<DanaG> oh yeah, watch the pasting.
<DanaG> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boxemall> oh yo are right  i just gto my message from ubotu,... arghhhhh
<DanaG> Manual NVIDIA is a pain because you also have to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<DanaG> I also disabled the failsafe-X because I'd rather be dropped to a console, frankly.
<boxemall> after reboot i had no mouse
<boxemall> so i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boxemall> i just rebooted wonder if mouse is back on
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something useful to note: with nvidia, if you have a valid EDID then you likely won't need the "modes" section.
<boxemall> i tworks again. now i can start to reinstall drivers i hope
<DanaG> That reference to 'default-x-server' still seemed odd to me.
<DanaG> I see, it was failing with nvidia due to driver being missing, and then failing to start the failsafe due to the failsafe being broken.
<DanaG> And the second part is what gave that cryptic error.
<boxemall> never thougt that i could fix it on my own. man im starting to get used to it,... ;-)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if you do 'aptitude changelog xserver-xorg', there are some interesting notes in there.
<boxemall> i just forgot command to find out which kernel is used. culd u tell it to me?
<DanaG> uname -r
<DanaG> or -a for more info:
<boxemall> thnx
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-2-generic #1 SMP Thu Dec 20 17:36:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<boxemall> ok thnx folks thats it for now. thnx for helping out! bye,...
<DanaG> Gaack, my damn nvidia card is blinking again!
<jhasse> Hi there! Hardy heron doesn't boot anymore. I only see the splashscreen and the scrollbar is moving from left to right until (after a long time) i end up in busybox and it tells my that /dev/disk/by-uuid/blabla couldn't be found. Can someone help me?
<pvandewyngaerde> jhasse:   did you edit the disk-layout in some way ?
<jhasse> pvandewyngaerde: no, i just updated hardy.
<pvandewyngaerde> you need to find the  UUID of your  / - filesystem  and compare it with the UUID value that is mentioned in grub
<pvandewyngaerde> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/  < maybe this can help you
<jhasse> pvandewyngaerde: but if this uuid wasn't correct, i wouldn't see the splash screen at all, would i?
<pvandewyngaerde> good point
<albert23> jhasse: the splash is in initrd, it does not need the root file system
<jhasse> albert23: ah okay. I will check the uuid
<jhasse> hm.. i just checked and it was correct
<pvandewyngaerde> maybe its your mountpoints
<pvandewyngaerde> check your fstab
<DanaG> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 1818 42080000 0000238c 00000000 03840000
<travkin> Who know how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178234 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work." [Undecided,New]
<Abbas> Hello
<Abbas> can someone please tell me, how to alert users in Jabber chat rooms like this:
<Abbas> username:message
<travkin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178234 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work." [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> travkin: yes, adn?
<travkin> Hobbsee: do you know how to fix this bug?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: that means you need to jump on that bug and fix it now!
<Hobbsee> travkin: no.  and i didn't the last 5 times you came in and spammed us with it, either
<IdleOne> see :)
<th_> what's the ati's driver version in hardy? i see versioning has changed totally between gutsy and hardy...
<th_> gutsy's drivers are marked as 8.xxx but hardys seem to be 7.xx .. what's the deal with that?
<Pici> th_: From what little I have looked at it, it seems that ATI does some weird dual version numbers. The 7.xx number is the Catalyst version while the 8.xx number is the fglrx version.  I'm not sure if they both increment at the same time though.
<th_> okay, little birds notified that ati has synced versioning with windows drivers or something like that
<th_> .. not that it helps anything, i don't have windows anywhere :-)
<th_> just wondering if upgrading to hardy would fix driver issues with ati..
<Pici> bug 173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<th_> yes... windows drivers seem to be 7.12 too
<Pici> Probably not yet ^ if you want it to work well :/ Plus theres this nice big "AMD UNSUPPORTED HARDWARE TESTING USE ONLY" watermark in the lower right hand corner of the screen.
<th_> oh, compiz is not an issue, it works wit xserver-xgl
<th_> but all 3d-games have corrupted textures (with gutsy's default driver). even without xgl
<th_> and installing 7.12 breaks the resolution
<hit> <th_> just wondering if upgrading to hardy would fix driver issues with ati..
<hit> my gutsy was superfine but now in hardy i have random screen lock ups
<hit> freezes or amth
<hit> smth*
<Pici> smth?
<hit> = something
<th_> hit: well. this one is X1600 (macbook pro) mobile version... compiz for example works just fine with xserver-xgl package installed, but all games are no-go. they run fine but all textures corrupted
<Pici> I'd hold off on Hardy if you want things to work.
<th_> i think newer drivers should have aigxl support and such goodies, just wondering if they'd fix textures too
<hit> havent tried any games in hardy except supertux, whitch is fine
<th_> well, guess i'll keep gaming on nvidia machines. annoying still whatsoever
<scizzo-> will be interesting to see what the new nvidia drivers will do
<scizzo-> since the 8 GPU development is in the new once
<IdleOne> got a new digital video cam and it is not auto detected. when running  tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages this is what I get after plugging in the camera http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49582/ any help would be appreciated
<Vadi> What can I do when even ndiswrapper fails in hardy? :/
<Hobbsee> Vadi: compile it from source, see for any difference
<Vadi> Hobbsee: Hm.. is built-essential one .deb?
<Pici> Vadi: It should be on the ubuntu cd, so use that as a source.  And no, its a metapackage that depends on other packages.
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Hobbsee> its' a list of packages
<Vadi> Ah, ok.
<Hobbsee> well, it's a metapackage, which installs other packages
<Hobbsee> Vadi: which card?
<Vadi> Hobbsee: Belkin F5D7010, v 7. Realtek 8185 chipset. The vendor has linux drivers on their website even.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Vadi> I couldn't set them up though myself. So I used ndiswrapper, but support for that degrades with every version :(
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper is tempramental, yes
<Vadi> Okay, I'll reboot and check it out.
<Vadi> Okay, not all is lost. "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" got it working at the end this time.
<Vad1> The add/remove program just crashed on me, and offered to submit a report. I said okay, but now it tells me "You are not allowed to access this problem report.". What?
<Vad1> (and it just crashed the second time)
<humbolto> Anybody here working on Xen for hardy?
<alex_mayorga> Hi, anyone seeing unbootable system similar to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-March/015087.html on latest Hardy?
<alex_mayorga> I get dropped to a busybox 1.1.3-5ubuntu9
<alex_mayorga> any ideas?
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, that bug report seems to suggest that the uuid set in the /etc/fstab is out of date
<pvandewyngaerde> i saw this some 9 hours ago too
<alex_mayorga> it happened "out of the blue" to me
<alex_mayorga> when I chose the 386 option in grub it happens
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, i'm actually installing hardy heron on a brand new comp so i will see if i can replicate the problem
<alex_mayorga> I'm just fine when I pick -generic
<alex_mayorga> sorry on the lame english
<alex_mayorga> seems like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256 croping again or something
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67256 in initramfs-tools "Failure to mount root filesystem, cause unknown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, is it because the 386 kernel switches to sda naming for pata drives?
<alex_mayorga> plese let me know what I can I do to confirm it
<alex_mayorga> also the -386-recovery option doesn't help
<alex_mayorga> infinitycircuit, might be, I'm not yet at that level of OS comprehensio :(
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, well older kernels would name ide/pata hard drives as /dev/hdaX but they now use /dev/sdaX in the newer kernels
<alex_mayorga> pvandewyngaerde, how did you fix it?
<alex_mayorga> I have to run, please post any suggestion or whether this is a know one, BRB
<Vad1> Which kernel does alpha 2 has?
<Vad1> Or use rather.
<infinitycircuit> Vad1, 2.6.24-2-generic
<Vad1> infinitycircuit: Ah okay, thank you
<pvandewyngaerde> alex_mayorga:  i didnt have the problem
<alex_mayorga> infinitycircuit, so I should regenerate initframs
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, well if the generic kernel works you could stick with that
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, what is the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<alex_mayorga> infinitycircuit, where's pastebin?
<alex_mayorga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alex_mayorga> infinitycircuit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49618/ the last entry is the one blammed on crash when I see the busybox promt
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, so does /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst agree with those uuid values
<alex_mayorga> infinitycircuit, they're the same
<alex_mayorga> somebody seeing this: nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()
<alex_mayorga> infinitycircuit, I can consistently crash nautilus, when I right-click a windows patition on the desktop, click properties and then click close
<alex_mayorga> is this related?
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, i don't know...let me try it
<infinitycircuit> alex_mayorga, i get no error when i try that but you should still file a bug report on launchpad
<alex_mayorga> Bug #178768
<ubotu> Bug 178768 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/178768 is private
<rsk> :O
<alex_mayorga> Bug #178768
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178768 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178768
<infinitycircuit> does anyone know how to enable uswsusp in hal in hardy heron?
<infinitycircuit> in gutsy you had to change /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux to contain "/sbin/s2both" but this no longer works in hardy
<swx_> Someone knows how to fix the gdm hang up after login? It seems that xserver wont start after login, however I am able to start it in console with startx, someone had the same issue ?
<swx_> Is there discussions about.. technical problems in here sometimes.. hem?
<swx_> :)
<jussi01> yes...
<jussi01> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<swx_> thks
<swx_> Someone had problems with gdm login.. screen stay blank and no desktop appear after logon, however I am able to start the session with startx in console
<swx_> Nvid 8600GT + ubuntu strandard 386
<swx_> anyone knows about it ? thanks
<swx_> of course I am under 8.04 Al2 version
<joost_op> hi all
<joost_op> just wanna feedback some stuff here...
<joost_op> Been toying with the broadcom fwcutter, on both b43 bcm43xx
<joost_op> now i know for sure the bcm43xx should work on this lappy
<joost_op> anybody know of a procedure to make it work?
<joost_op> also, nice to see my sound touch keys working
<joost_op> (o;
<joost_op> ok to be little more specific.. standard install uses b43, but dmesg|tail says it cannot assign irq=0
<joost_op> i also wanna note that i needed to get the CD running using boot param acpi=off or else it was a dark dark world
<crimsun> bcm43xx should be deprecated, actually.
<crimsun> b43 is much, much better.
<joost_op> thats what everybody says, i know
<joost_op> but i never got it to work tho
<crimsun> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 1363
<joost_op> i'm in windows, didnt copy my lspci.. damnit
<joost_op> but i it looks vey much the same
<crimsun> you can use device manager to inspect the data
<joost_op> i'm no windows hero
<joost_op> but lemme try
<crimsun> 02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 01)      Subsystem: 103c:1363  if you need -n
<joost_op> isnt there a CMD command to see this?
<tumbleweed__> no
<joost_op> damn i hate this GUI
<tumbleweed__> die now
<joost_op> die now?
<tumbleweed__> wrong channel
<tumbleweed__> lol
<joost_op> what are ya smoking?
<joost_op> (o;
<tumbleweed__> happened to me 4 times already today :/
<joost_op> hahaha
<joost_op> well i just went curious on ubuntu, to see what broadcom driver they are using..
<joost_op> but i notice the firmware was absent to begin with
<joost_op> why is that?
<joost_op> legal stuff?
<tumbleweed__> probably
<tumbleweed__> I have a 4328
<tumbleweed__> I have to use ndiswrapper
<tumbleweed__> fwcutter doesn't work with it
<joost_op> i've been using sabayon 3.4F for a time, it got my wireless working out of the box
<tumbleweed__> ok...
<joost_op> it uses the bcm43xx driver and firmware
<tumbleweed__> lspci | grep -i "broadcom"
<tumbleweed__> try that
<joost_op> i'm in windows as we speak
<tumbleweed__> ah
<tumbleweed__> poor you
<joost_op> so i figured.. getting firmware (wich i did) and rmmod b43 && modprobe bcm43xx && depmod
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> just use ndiswrapper
<joost_op> switching to that driver, nm-applet isnt very nice
<tumbleweed__> I gave up using the firmware
<joost_op> well ndiswrapper is the easy path
<joost_op> the goal is, getting this working
<tumbleweed__> doesn't work with kismet though
<joost_op> (o;
<tumbleweed__> pity.
<joost_op> brb, getting a beer
 * joost_op opens a beer..cheers
<joost_op> tumbleweed_ : ndiswrapper-common isn't installed by  default i noticed
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> I saw that too
<joost_op> what options people have if all fails..
<joost_op> get a .deb somewhere...get a windows driver
<joost_op> it would be nice if it was pre-installed imho
<joost_op> but then, maybe, legal stuff
<joost_op> i'm not really used to the legal stuff
<joost_op> hehe
<joost_op> tumbleweed_ : ever gave sabayon 3.4f a shot?
<tumbleweed__> newp
<tumbleweed__> any good?
<joost_op> well you should maybe give it a spin then, i cannot be objective onj that
<tumbleweed__> haw
<joost_op> as i help out on that distro
<tumbleweed__> it builds itself from source, right?
<joost_op> no
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<joost_op> its a binary build gentoo system
<tumbleweed__> but it's based on gentoo, right?
<tumbleweed__> oh
<joost_op> with several kernel tweaks
<joost_op> insert and go, just like ubuntu
<tumbleweed__> not for me
<tumbleweed__> I use the alternate install disc :P
<joost_op> but it by default supports mp3,divx,flash..etc
<joost_op> and has compiz-fusion and such
<tumbleweed__> I use xfce
<joost_op> great choice
<tumbleweed__> indeedy
<joost_op> minimalist
<tumbleweed__> If I were a minimalist, I'd use flux or JWM
<joost_op> been testing kde4 lately
<crimsun> b43-fwcutter seems to work...?
<joost_op> omg, its so gay
<joost_op> the cutter works allright
<tumbleweed__> the cutter has never worked for me
<tumbleweed__> I guess it's just my model
<joost_op> but after installing firmware.. it cannot asign irq
<joost_op> thats what dmesg is crying about
<joost_op> the cutter just extracts the firmware
<joost_op> (o;
<crimsun> what's the SSID?
<DanaG> I still wonder why Broadcom doesn't let people redistribute the firmware.
<tumbleweed__> because they are evil nazi-clowns
<joost_op> so its legal stuff DanaG?
<DanaG> I can understand not open-sourcing it, but I see no valid reason for not allowing redistribution.
<tumbleweed__> yeah, I think I'll give sabayon a whirl
<tumbleweed__> as long as I can use my old /home
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> professional edition?
<joost_op> sabayon doesnt shp with xfce4
<joost_op> no the 3.4F you want
<joost_op> its a DVD
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> what's different about the professional edition?
<joost_op> its on the stable branch
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> fail
<joost_op> (o;
<tumbleweed__> what about 3.5 r1?
<joost_op> its the test release
<tumbleweed__> any good?
<joost_op> that one i wouldn't suggest
<tumbleweed__> very well
<joost_op> tested it here
<tumbleweed__> I was on debian for a while, but etch won't install on my laptop
<tumbleweed__> too new\
<joost_op> too new?
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> my laptop was a week old when I bought it
<joost_op> then surely dont do sabayon
<joost_op> oooh
<tumbleweed__> and etch is the stable version
<joost_op> i though debian was too new
<joost_op> LOL!
<tumbleweed__> no, debian's all about the stability
<joost_op> i hope you got a nvidia video inside
<tumbleweed__> yup
<tumbleweed__> 7150, I think
<joost_op> ati/amd is still way behind
<tumbleweed__> I have a dual core turion
<tumbleweed__> with 2 HD's
<tumbleweed__> this thing is pimped
<joost_op> got a Turion64 X2 here
<joost_op> and a Q6600 for dekstop
<joost_op> muahha
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<joost_op> Quadcore FTW
<joost_op> been using ubuntu since the first version
<joost_op> but i slipped into sabayon a year ago
<tumbleweed__> I see
<joost_op> nevertheless i follow progress on the ubuntu proect
<tumbleweed__> I dropped XP the first time I used ubuntu
<tumbleweed__> haven't used it since
<joost_op> well even before XP i was using linux, but i never dropped it
<joost_op> although i'm near 30, i love gaming
<joost_op> (o;
<tumbleweed__> it runs in WINE or I don't play it
<joost_op> thats drastic
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<joost_op> no Crysis for you mate
<tumbleweed__> I'm far too lazy to boot into XP
<tumbleweed__> no crysis for me indeed
<tumbleweed__> I've had incredibly crappy computers for 14 years
<joost_op> well yeah, i love XP for gaming
<tumbleweed__> I have tons of other games to catch up on
<tumbleweed__> first time I've had a video card that wasn't PCI
<tumbleweed__> and the PCI card came 2 years ago
<tumbleweed__> so....
<tumbleweed__> yeah.
<tumbleweed__> and I don't mean pci-e
 * joost_op uses 8 series
<joost_op> i need a good PC to work with, hahah
 * tumbleweed__ is always just farting around in the terminal
<joost_op> thumbleweed__ : i'm not advertising here, but sabayon comes with allot of 3d games default
<joost_op> google earth..picassa stuff like that
<joost_op> thats why its a DVD
<joost_op> it also has the  video drivers pre installed
<joost_op> kinda ready to go after install
<tumbleweed__> right
<tumbleweed__> dunno about including the games, but that sounds alright
<joost_op> not sure if its legal though
<tumbleweed__> meh
<joost_op> (o;
<tumbleweed__> I'm in Canada, no laws against libdvdcss2 here
<joost_op> I'm in Holland no laws against weed here
<tumbleweed__> awwww
 * tumbleweed__ sobs
<joost_op> lol
<rsk> wine actually runs in crysis
<rsk> er.
<rsk> crysis actually run in wine
<joost_op> LOL
<tumbleweed__> badly
<rsk> shhhhhh
<tumbleweed__> speaking of weed, there was so much resin in the pipe I bought that I thought it was purple (it's clear), but that's a story for another day.
<joost_op> Yeah i shot allot of wine bottles allright
<tumbleweed__> 5 hours soaking in rubbing alcohol ftw
<joost_op> thanks for reminding me
 * joost_op gets another beer
<joost_op> i never guessed it would be nice in the ubuntu chan
<joost_op> i never was here before either
<tumbleweed__> why's that?
<tumbleweed__> this isn't the debian channel
<joost_op> yah well i usualy hang in the #sabayon channel
<joost_op> helping out people and stuff
<tumbleweed__> I should make a channel where everyone is an asshole
<tumbleweed__> #bofh
<joost_op> i once went to the fedora channel.. discussing MP3 support
<joost_op> and why they kinda suck
<tumbleweed__> lol
<joost_op> OMG, register at a ecommerce to get the RPM
<joost_op> fuck that
<joost_op> it still works that way
<joost_op> sad
<tumbleweed__> indeed.
<joost_op> now the gentoo channel is even worse
<joost_op> total L337 people lost touch with reality
<joost_op> hehe
<tumbleweed__> yes
<joost_op> same goes for the HAL channel
<tumbleweed__> really?
<joost_op> well last time i was there
<tumbleweed__> huh
<joost_op> anyway, ndiswrapper to get things going you say
<joost_op> that sucks
<joost_op> lol
<DanaG> Oh heck, speaking of crysis:  It needs a ridiculously high-end system to run well.
 * joost_op has a quadcore system
 * joost_op a 8 series nvidia card and 3 gig RAM
<DanaG> I ran it at the Medium setting suggested by "find defaults for system", at 1024x640, and it literally went as low as 0.5 FPS in the opening.
 * tumbleweed__ has 2 hard drives running in a RAID 0 array.... in a laptop
<joost_op> its heavy yes
<joost_op> well if you like to play a game with a good engine, call of duty 4
<DanaG> You know how after you're on a boat for a long time, you adapt to the rolling deck and then are unstable when back on land?
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<joost_op> COD4 FTW
<DanaG> The same thing happened to me with the horridly lurchy (2FPS) game.
<joost_op> to bad its a short story
<tumbleweed__> I had a crappy computer, so I'm used to playing games at 4 fps
<joost_op> lol
<tumbleweed__> I just crank up the graphics
<tumbleweed__> :P
<joost_op> i always have new stuff
<crimsun> I have a crappy computer.  I'm used to not playing 3D games.
<joost_op> but hey... i need it for work
<tumbleweed__> crimsun : quake 2 is pretty fun
<joost_op> crimsun: freeciv FTW
<joost_op> or dune2 in dosbox
<crimsun> tumbleweed__: not when you use vesa it's not.
<joost_op> very nice
 * DanaG has Core Duo 1.83GHz, with 1 gig of RAM, and a 128MB (damn you, Gateway!) GeForce Go 7600.
<tumbleweed__> crimsun : ....nethack?
<joost_op> hahaha
<crimsun> tumbleweed__: I don't play at work :)
<tumbleweed__> haw
<joost_op> i bet you do play flash games, when boss is gone
<crimsun> I bet I don't. :)
<tumbleweed__> I wish I could, flash is broken on my laptop
<joost_op> ok you are the boss
<joost_op> (o;
<crimsun> (not to mention I can be fired for it)
<DanaG> Somebody oughtta' make a racing game or an Uru-like game in the Crysis engine.  Crysis makes my whole system cry out as if being tortured.  (not literally, it's a joke.)
<joost_op> ooh
<joost_op> i'm my own boss anyway
<joost_op> i'm such a good one
<tumbleweed__> my boss has adapted to the fact that I'm lazy.
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> speaking of nethack
 * tumbleweed__ opens nethack-gnome
<joost_op> speaking of lazy: explains ndiswrapper
<joost_op> (o;
<crimsun> I'm just happy I got a holiday that I couldn't use ;)
<joost_op> so, any devs in here? or is +1 just symbolic for community?
<tumbleweed__> nope
<tumbleweed__> this is the hardy heron alpha room
<joost_op> meaning....?
<tumbleweed__> #ubuntu is the main channel
<tumbleweed__> hardy herron == beta
<tumbleweed__> so devs are in here
<tumbleweed__> err
<tumbleweed__> alph
<tumbleweed__> a
<joost_op> well yeah
<crimsun> yes, there are devs in here.
<joost_op> i was about to talk to a dev when i entered the room
<joost_op> asking about the broadcom
<joost_op> are ubuntu devs in tough with the people?
<joost_op> touch
<joost_op> or is it all PR dont talk now?
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic fesity
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.2.2 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<joost_op> ubotu: reboot yourself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot yourself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joost_op> damn bots
<joost_op> !info hairs on my head
<ubotu> Package hairs does not exist in hardy
<joost_op> really?
<joost_op> bald ftw
<xtknight> ya this distro is a bald eagle
<joost_op> Do devs ever interact with its users lately?
<xtknight> well im not sure there's a ton of direct collaboration but there users/dev communicate mainly on launchpad in fixing bugs
<xtknight> and there are blueprints and suggestions on the public wiki, for next version of ubuntu
<crimsun> joost_op: yes, there are.
<joost_op> nice, but not personal
<bardyr> does anybody have any idea if/when a new version of network-manager is coming, i hear so much great stuff about the 0.7 release
<xtknight> well i dont know.  if you can get together people to get your idea in the next ver of ubuntu, the devs are prolly willing to accept it
<crimsun> you'll find that most of the paid Canonical staff are very, very busy.
<crimsun> most of us who aren't paid Canonical staff tend to have a tiny bit more time.
<xtknight> (lowlings such as I)
<DanaG> That reminds me... I need to go off and file that bug about sluggishness.
<joost_op> its not out yet, networkmanager
<crimsun> (meaning: there are a handful of volunteer, non-Canonical devs here)
<joost_op> Canonical isn't that a paid call / PR centre?
<bardyr> joost_op, oh, i thought it was released
<crimsun> joost_op: It's the company that pays for Ubuntu development in addition to those.
<joost_op> what are devs being paid for excactly?
<joost_op> (o;
<crimsun> to develop software, do QA, etc.
<joost_op> weird
<crimsun> not weird at all.  They're software engineers, mostly.  There are a handful of marketing and managerial types.
<joost_op> i mean i know a distro that has as much as 2 devs, and does run things out of the box
<joost_op> nah i'm not flaming, but the money is uggly
<DanaG> For a kernel bug in 2.6.24 kernel, what package do I attach it to?
<crimsun> 'linux'
<DanaG> Despite only 2.6.24 being affected?
<crimsun> joost_op: employment aside, no one's perfect, mistakes happen, and mistakes are fixed.
<DanaG> Okay.
<crimsun> DanaG: linux-source-2.6.x (pre-hardy) -> linux (hardy)
<DanaG> Aah.
<joost_op> crisun: like everything in the world..money gets to managers who dunno shit
<joost_op> just talkers
<joost_op> imho
<joost_op> ahwell, nevermind me sayin that
<crimsun> joost_op: I can't speak for the managerial types at Canonical, but I know at least two who are knee-deep in the development guts
<crimsun> cjwatson/kamion and keybuk are well known for their contributions in F/LOSS.
<joost_op> well it kinda sometimes surprises me inovation on ubuntu is SO slow with this ammount of money
<crimsun> "this amount of money" is somewhat misleading, IMO
<joost_op> guess i  just don't understand the whole
<crimsun> it costs bundles to maintain the Canonical presences in data centres
<joost_op> jah, trust me, i love ubuntu
<joost_op> no question
<crimsun> I don't /think/ any Canonical staff are in it solely for money, either.
<crimsun> I know I'm not, because I'm not employed by Canonical. :)
<joost_op> i dunno that much about that really
<crimsun> anyhow, most Ubuntu dev<->user interaction occurs via Launchpad
<crimsun> you can reach us via #ubuntu-devel, too, but the signal:noise ratio is enforcably higher
<joost_op> i think the distro doesnt reach like 90% of its users
<crimsun> that's plausible
<crimsun> for instance, I don't frequent the Forums.
<joost_op> why not dekstop link a get help irc chat thing on the desktop?
<crimsun> aside from community presence?
<joost_op> or get in touch, whatever
<joost_op> just a thought
<crimsun> I think relying on paid Canonical devs should be avoided unless you purchased a support contract.
<joost_op> well, paid support should be there for a company having X desktops
<joost_op> but for the home user
<joost_op> (o;
<crimsun> for the home user, there are the Forums, IRC, answers.LP, etc.
<crimsun> and of course, that's not to say that some devs don't hop on IRC after work hours
<joost_op> well i like the thing sabayonlinux did, putting a get help icon on the desktop
<crimsun> understandably they want a break from their paid job ;)
<joost_op> it auto connects to the IRC
<crimsun> joost_op: yes, that's the case with Kopete's and Gaim's IRC presences
<crimsun> err, well I guess the latter is Pidgin now...
<joost_op> its just a great way to kinda encourage people not to give up if they have trouble
<joost_op> thats the greater goal
<crimsun> I agree
<joost_op> talking to people / other users / devs direclty really shortens things
<joost_op> so why not do that?
<crimsun> you have been for the past while if you haven't noticed ;)
<tumbleweed__> lul
<joost_op> (o;
<joost_op> lul means dick in dutch
<joost_op> thank you
<crimsun> anyhow, I need to catch the train (since I missed the last one!)
 * crimsun detaches
<joost_op> cheers man
<joost_op> thx
<joost_op> guys, tumbleweed__ : nice talking to ya
<tumbleweed__> later
<joost_op> hardy looks promising, keep it up
<joost_op> (o;
<DanaG> Detaches?  Aah, screen over ssh, perhaps?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178807 in linux "Severe sluggishness under 'nice' load in 2.6.24 kernels" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-27
<baghyay> hi every one
<baghyay> i have install upgrade my gusty to hardy but i havn't the new theme
<DanaG> That 'new theme' is only a concept, actually.
<DanaG> If it's the one I'm thinking of.
<baghyay> i think that too
<baghyay> tank u man
<baghyay> i feel hardy is faster
<DanaG> I've had the opposite issue, actually.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178807 in linux "Severe sluggishness under 'nice' load in 2.6.24 kernels" [Undecided,New]
<Artimus> I wish someone would fix the KDE4 packages...  Broken dependencies...  I want KDE4 :P
<bardyr> w00t suspending works completely and perfect in hardy :D
<tritium> bardyr: *for you*
<bardyr> yep
<tritium> (and your hardware -- not so for everyone)
<bardyr> ofc i also ment for me
<bardyr> now i just need to do some ACPI hackering to get my hardware to work better for me so my laptop can change my screen brightness :)
<tritium> Works for my hardware too, fortunately.
<DanaG> Brightness is also a PITA.
<DanaG> s/also/commonly/
<bardyr> PITA?
<DanaG> Pain In The ...
<bardyr> yea
<tumbleweed__> DanaG : same
<tumbleweed__> also
<tumbleweed__> s/foo/bar
<tumbleweed__> is that vim search and replace syntax?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Handy in IRC.
 * tumbleweed__ scores
 * tumbleweed__ has never used vim, either
<tumbleweed__> I just figured it's wonky like that ;/
<DanaG> I don't use vim either.
<DanaG> I just use 'gedit' with extra plugins.
<tumbleweed__> same
<tumbleweed__> or mousepad
<tumbleweed__> depending on my mood
<Shri> I need help in getting BCM94311 wireless card to work on 2.6.24-2 generic with hardy 64bit to work
<Shri> can any body help me please
<Shri> I was just at the ubuntu channel and they directed me here...
<cafuego> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649038
<jimmygoon> How's the artwork coming? and "is hardy going to break for me"
<ader10> Why not release a version of ubuntu without the .04 or .10 etc? It would look nicer to the end-user without all the excess numbers.
<jimmygoon> ader10, because it makes sense... how about "windows vista home/home oem/home retail/pro/ultimate" etc
<jimmygoon> ader10, call it "ubuntu hardy" or "Hardy Heron" if you want an easier reference.. just like "Vista" rather than Windows 8 or ntkernel version whatever
<crdlb> that was a drive-by suggestion :p
<jimmygoon> oh, he left, haha
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178807 in linux "Severe sluggishness under 'nice' load in 2.6.24 kernels (dup-of: 177713)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in linux "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Should I repost my comments from my bug report into the one it's a duplicate of?
<arooni________> please tell me they're making heron better for bluetooth
<arooni________> and a2dp avrcp
<arooni________> cuz gutsy?  not so much
<tumbleweed__> yes
<tumbleweed__> they are
<Amaranth> Err, I'm not aware of anything specific
<tumbleweed__> the bluetooth breakage was just an accidental omission of a file
<Amaranth> bluetooth works just fine here
<DanaG> I just had my second bit of major breakage with 2.6.24 kernel.
<DanaG> dhcdbd wasn't running, so NetworkManager wouldn't work.
<DanaG> I could call dhclient on the wired interface manually and get an IP, but the route would not show up.
<DanaG> 'route add default gw 192.168.1.1' returned "No such device", which is really a bad description, despite being technically correct.
<DanaG> My bug here was marked a duplicate of another bug; should I re-post my comments in the latter bug?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178807 in linux "Severe sluggishness under 'nice' load in 2.6.24 kernels (dup-of: 177713)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in linux "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> DanaG: probably a good idea
<Hobbsee> if they'r enew
<DanaG> I think the only Vista feature I've seen that I do miss when in Ubuntu is the amazing 'speaker fill' effect they have.
<DanaG> It somehow separates main voices from accompaniment, to expand stereo music to surround without sounding odd or 'cheesy' or too surroundey.
<pwnguin> DanaG: it probably seperates left and right channels completely, instead of mixing them
<pwnguin> since the main voice is on both left and right, you'd stronger "stereo seperation"
<DanaG> It seems to be more than just simple stereo separation to me.
<DanaG> But I'm not entirely sure.
<hit> !sensors-conf-convert
<hit> any ideas why i'm taken to login screen when trying to view screensavers?
<fenrig> hi
<rsk> hi
<fenrig> wel i have some hardy problems
<fenrig> my laptop doesn't find the screen
<rsk> oh noes :(
<fenrig> i've got a nvidia gpu
<fenrig> and the nv driver
<fenrig> has some problems with this gpu
<fenrig> so okay i force it to use vesa
<fenrig> xforcevesa (or something like that)
<fenrig> but i think it still loads the nv driver
<fenrig> so i wanted to ask
<fenrig> (i'm talking about the live cd)
<fenrig> how can i configure x in using vesa
<rsk> modify xorg.conf
<fenrig> yeah well
<rsk> and restart gdm
<fenrig> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rsk> ye
<fenrig> but i don't get a terminal in the live cd :S
<rsk> try a tty
<fenrig> i never used a tty
<fenrig> is it
<fenrig> ctrl+alt+ f3???
<rsk> ye or f1 or f2
<rsk> or any other f
<fenrig> okay
<fenrig> the laptop is booting:)
<fenrig> another question does the kernel runs 4k stacks or 8k?
<rsk> dont know
<fenrig> i'll reform my question
<fenrig> can i use ndiswrapper???
<fenrig> fully
<rsk> should work
<fenrig> thx
<rsk> but cause it's so early in development libs may be broken
<fenrig> its commercia
<fenrig> l
<fenrig> oh no sorry
<fenrig> :)
<fenrig> how can i find if those libs are broken?
<rsk> you will notice :)
<fenrig> what command can i use to start gdm?
<rsk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fenrig> i get a fail
<rsk> what fail
<rsk> yberfail?
<fenrig> * Starting GNOME Display Manager
<fenrig> fail
<fenrig> i think its because X isn't started
<rsk> that will start x also
<fenrig> well it didn't start X
<fenrig> it didn't tried to start X :s
<rsk> ok so x is broken in alpha 2
<rsk> for you
<rsk> :F
<fenrig> no X isn't broke
<fenrig> i mean at bootup it worked fine
<fenrig> X is working
<fenrig> i typed X in the terminal
<fenrig> and i got a mouse and everything
<fenrig> so X works
<fenrig> but ur command doesnt
<rsk> ok
<fenrig> could i also
<fenrig> start X in tty 2
<fenrig> and then give that command of gdm in the third tty???
<fenrig> ive done it
<fenrig> i did find a sort of bug
<fenrig> so ive started X in tty2
<fenrig> and then gave the gdm command in tty3
<fenrig> and wel gdm asked my if i wanted to open gdm on another tty
<fenrig> and will i said yes
<fenrig> and now i'm logged in
<fenrig> found another bug
<fenrig> wanna know??
<rsk> sure
<fenrig> well ubiquety
<fenrig> is too big for vesa resolution
<fenrig> big bug if u ask me
<rsk> yea
<fenrig> its installing :D
<fenrig> thx for your help ;)
<fenrig> when the laptop has installed ubuntu and rebooted
<fenrig> i'll join u on irc with the laptop ;)
<rsk> roger
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> ive got a problem with hardy
<fenrig> :'(
<fenrig> i cant
<fenrig> seem to configure the network-admin thing
<fenrig> i mean it starts up
<fenrig> asks my sudo password
<fenrig> and then when i gave that password
<fenrig> it can't be configured
<fenrig> i cant add or configure any hardware interface
<fenrig> hello?
<fenrig> hllo?????
<rsk> :OOOO
<fenrig> rsk
<fenrig> :D
<fenrig> can u help me?
<rsk> dont know about that sorry
<Pici> fenrig: I believe its a known bug.
<fenrig> it is?
<fenrig> well is there a workaround?
<Pici> fenrig: configure your network adapters manually using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fenrig> can u help me doing this
<fenrig> cause i never done it like that
<fenrig> but i'm open for learning
<fenrig> can i past 2 rules??
<fenrig> 2lines?
<Pici> Sure.
<fenrig> auto lo
<fenrig> iface lo inet loopback
<fenrig> that is what  /etc/network/interfaces contains
<fenrig> i made a ndis wireless driver
<Pici> fenrig: Does that even show up in iwconfig?
<fenrig> no it doesnt
<fenrig> i hate iwconfig
<fenrig> he's nog my best friend
<Pici> I can't help you if its not showing up there at least, sorry.
<Pici> Er, I mean that I dont know anything about ndis stuff, sorry.
<Essope> fenrig: what does ndiswrapper -l give?
<fenrig> net5211 : driver installed
<fenrig> 	device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<fenrig> ndis gtk is even saying it exists
<Essope> is the card flashing?
<fenrig> card flashing?
<fenrig> explain yourself please
<fenrig> :S
<fenrig> im kinda confused
<Pici> I think hes asking if the lights on the wifi card are blinking
<fenrig> no
<fenrig> but i have a acer aspire laptop
<fenrig> :s
<fenrig> some people made it work
<fenrig> but i cant seem to make it work ;s
<fenrig> but its a ar5006eg
<fenrig> chipset wifi card
<Pici> fenrig: Did it work on Gutsy?
<fenrig> i never ran gutsy on it
<fenrig> because of screen problems
<fenrig> :(
<fenrig> i'm getting crazy
<fenrig> fedora didn't work with it
<fenrig> and nsidwrapper
<fenrig> didn't work because of its kernel
<fenrig> now this doesnt work
<fenrig> :s
<Pici> This is an alpha, you realize.  see /topic
<Essope> fenrig: did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<fenrig> yeah i didµ
<fenrig> but where can i configure the wifi alias for the dc
<fenrig> dc=card
<fenrig> 'module configuration already contains alias directive' there is something wrong when i do "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<fenrig> :s
<Essope> it obviously hasn't recognised it sufficiently to make it light up
<Essope> wrong driver?
<fenrig> surelynog
<fenrig> surely not
<fenrig> i have the correct one
<fenrig> i just need to know where i can find the config file for ndis
<fenrig> ive got a serious problem
<fenrig> finally wlan0 is detected
<fenrig> using ndis
<fenrig> iwconfig shows wlan0 up
<fenrig> but now i need to boot in recovery mode
<fenrig> en start gdm manually
<fenrig> and hal doesnt work
<fenrig> if i boot normally
<fenrig> and then log in using gdm
<fenrig> i stops with running
<fenrig> i just have that background in orange
<fenrig> can sombody help???
<bazhang> fenrig: this is only alpha 2
<fenrig> yeah so
<fenrig> it worked before
<fenrig> :s
<bazhang> topic? did you read it?
<fenrig> no i mean
<fenrig> i'm running alpha2 the whole day
<fenrig> and i rebooted 20 times already
<fenrig> but now i suddenly got this
<bazhang> perhaps should avoid the frustration and wait a bit
<fenrig> i think its something i did
<fenrig> :s
<Pici> Hardy is not ready for end user consumption. You will get errors, you will crash, and you should be able to either figure out whats wrong, file a bug, or be ready to re-install at any point in time.
<fenrig> i am ready to reinstall
<fenrig> :D
<Pici> Perhaps you should go to Gutsy, or some other stable version.
<fenrig> maybe
<Tm_T> agreed with Pici
<fenrig> though i'm used to use bleeding edge software
<fenrig> especcialy ubuntu
<fenrig> well i'll wait for the beta then
<fenrig> dammit
<Dannilion> Every bug I've found on Hardy someone else has already reported :p though there's nothing major at the moment other than a kernel breaking wireless
<fenrig> really
<Dannilion> Yup
<fenrig> is de kernel breaking wireless??
<fenrig> can u explain
<Dannilion> it was on my laptop
<Pici> Dannilion: What card do you have?
<Dannilion> erm... an intel one
<fenrig> wait let him tell
<fenrig> whats wrong?
<Dannilion> (sorry, on my Gutsy machine right now)
<fenrig> but wlan0 is working
<fenrig> and my issue started when wlan0 wasn't working anymore
<fenrig> sorry
<fenrig> wasn't = started
<fenrig> i'm getting tired
<fenrig> i'm working on it the whole day
<Pici> Dannilion: There was/is an issue with iwl3945, but it turned out that it was working, just the status LEDs werent. And it had renamed itself to wlan0_rename from eth1
<Dannilion> that sounds right
<Dannilion> not updated it for a few days
<Dannilion> (Christmas got in the way :p)
<Pici> Its running 'fine' for me.
<fenrig> damn
<Dannilion> I just used the Gutsy kernel for a bit as I couldn't be bothered to fix it or reinstall to Gutsy over Christmas
<Pici> Well, not 'ready for release' fine, but actually less buggy than I thought it would be at this point in time.
<fenrig> i'm going to reinstall ubuntu tomorrow
<Dannilion> That was the only showstopper bug I found (my laptop has the internet connection and not being able to get wireless working meant none of my other computers had internet)
<Dannilion> the other bugs were just minor annoyances that others had reported
<marcio3000> hello
<marcio3000> i have a problem at the boot
<rsk> ok
<marcio3000> how can i read the log?
<rsk> what problem
<marcio3000> problems with the hard disk something about the cluster difference is different
<rsk> and it stops there?
<marcio3000> no no it goes on but it says it will not be fixed automatically
<Pici> marcio3000: On Hardy?
<marcio3000> on 7.10
<rsk> #ubuntu then
<marcio3000> k sorry
<baghyay> hwo to add medibuntu to my hardy
<Pici> baghyay: I dont know if medibuntu has hardy repos
<Pici> Also, you shouldnt be running Hardy if you dont know how to make repository changes.. its really not ready for end user consumption
<bazhang> gutsy should work for libdvdcss2 baghyay the repos that is
<bderrly> is anyone else having issues running java apps? ... #6 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.13/jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so(Java_sun_awt_X11GraphicsEnvironment_initDisplay+0x9) [0x2aaaab9251b9]
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-28
<LinAsH> bderrly : It works with this: export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true
<bderrly> LinAsH, thanks
<khermans> are virtual terminals broken for anyone else since alpha2 ?
<khermans> my thinkpad r52 didnt have issues in alpha21
<khermans> alpha1
<khermans> good to see xorg with fglrx is back working again
<khermans> was b0rked after that update also
<khermans> so if anyone else hasnt logged bug for broken virtual terminals, i will log it
<abdulla> guys 1 question
<abdulla> how good is hardy right now?
<bazhang> still alpha2
<WGGMk> who can I talk to about being "unbanned" from #ubuntu???
<crdlb> WGGMk: #ubuntu-ops
<WGGMk> crdlb: thank you very much
<SeveredCross> Anyone else experienced almost constant Nautilus crashes?
<Hobbsee> no
<SeveredCross> Hmm. Might just be a peculiarity of my config then.
<SeveredCross> May be TimeVault.
<ader10> Hardy should have a graphical grub screen, as opposed to gutsy's current default white-and-black. The grub screen should look something like gutsy's current usplash, because at 60 hz with a crt, black backgrounds look ok but white looks ugly
<bazhang> hmm
<ader10> Or you guys could put some effort into the development of grub2
<bazhang> I think #ubuntu-devel is the channel you want for that
<Pici> ader10: Check the Hardy blueprints to see if anything you're requesting is already being worked on
<ader10> Pici: ok
<h3sp4wn> ader10: Its unlikely to be ubuntu who would do something like that
<ader10> h3sp4wn: You sure? Ubuntu went for the eye candy in gutsy with compiz fusion
<h3sp4wn> ader10: Sun might (as it currently has a boatload of patches that upstream grub will not accept as the original grub is legacy)
<h3sp4wn> ader10: Yeah but they didn't write compiz fusion
<ader10> They embraced it though
<ader10> :P
<ader10> what ever, as long as I have a free OS I'm alright :)
<h3sp4wn> ader10: Thats different if someone else does the work required for grub2 to be an option they will embrace that
<ader10> "someone else" = dev
<h3sp4wn> ader10: Exactly - use what is best for you at any time
<h3sp4wn> ader10: They don't work the same as most of the other big Linux companies
<ader10> that's partly the reason of how successful it is
<ader10> Novel... partnered... with...
<ader10> Novell sucks, they basically made it legal for Microsoft to use open source code in windows
<h3sp4wn> Yeah but they also wrote compiz
<ader10> Yup
<ader10> But they're falling for microsoft, Microsoft's "motto" is Extend, embrace, extinguish
<ader10> it's worked so far for every company they work with
<h3sp4wn> Sun is still around (and still has a good deal of cash)
<ader10> I'm not aware of Sun doing much together with Microsoft
<ader10> But then again I don't read digg :P
<h3sp4wn> I don't read digg either (fortunately) computing equivalent of ok magazine
<|bug``|> hi all ..
<h3sp4wn> |bug``|: Hi
<bmk789_> is there a good way to get a 2.6.24 kernel into gutsy?
<WorkingOnWis1> bmk789_: I just saw a page on how to do this yesteday. but didnt pay much mind to it since I am in Hardy, but yes there is. google "hardy kernel gutsy and see what u get...
<bmk789_> thanks
<WorkingOnWis1> yw
<DanaG> WTF?  I was just browsing through some pages, and xscreensaver locked TWICE.
<awen_> how can you be sure that a variable is permanently exported? ... is it enough to put it in you .bashrc, will it then also apply to programs you run from the KDE-launcher etc.?
<Dr_willis> normally you put that in the .bashrc or .bash_profile - correct..
<Dr_willis> It will gety set when you login, and exported to all other running processes .
<awen_> Dr_willis: thanks.. then i just have to do a restart or relogin some time :)
<h3sp4wn> awen_: You can put it in /etc/environment if you want also
<h3sp4wn> (If you want it for all users of the system)
<awen_> okay :)
<awen_> it's just for the "export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true" to fix java... do we know what causes it?
<h3sp4wn> awen_: Its to do with libxinerama
<h3sp4wn> awen_: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<awen_> so we suspect this to be a permanent problem for java 1.5 and 1.6 ... that's bad :/
<h3sp4wn> awen_: Which app in particular is giving you the issues ?
<h3sp4wn> If its one with its own bundled java (like Matlab) you can make it use the system java
<awen_> h3sp4wn: a java-applet in firefox... i suppose this uses system java
<awen_> but it should work with system java?
<h3sp4wn> awen_: update-alternatives --list java
<awen_> h3sp4wn: it points to java-6-sun
<awen_> hmm... doesn't make any difference if java-1-5-0-sun or java-6-sun is chosen
<crdlb> it's supposed to be fixed in the latest version of java
<crdlb> (hardy is the first version of ubuntu to use xlib-xcb)
<dennda> hey there
<dennda> the latest x.org (7.3) in hardy also has better hotplug-support for external displays / beamers, hasn't it? (don't be afraid, I know that it is alpha and what that means)
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: Really ? I thought it was just hacked around in gutsy
<awen_> crdlb: only in java7 as far as i could read
<crdlb> the problem didn't exist in gutsy
<crdlb> because gutsy didn't use xlib-xcb
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: It existed during the development of gutsy
<h3sp4wn> This has been going on since at least feisty
<crdlb> that's something else unrelated then
<crdlb> this specific problem is new to hardy
<h3sp4wn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/87390
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87390 in libxcb "c->xlib.lock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<h3sp4wn> Its the exact same thing
<awen_> night people... and thanks for info
<bardyr> morning people
<crdlb> those bug reports are not coming from stock systems
<hyper_ch> hiho, how can I get KDE4 on hardy? I thought that would be installed by default
<bardyr> hydrogen, sudo apt-get install kde4 ?
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: Actually looking more closely they used libxcb for feisty then reverted for gutsy
<hyper_ch> bardyr: ok ;)
<h3sp4wn> But either way the problem has existed for ages and I have been affected by it for almost as long
<hyper_ch> bardyr: btw, I just went to the restricted driver manager, it said a python lib is required. Is there a reason that one is not installed by default?
<bardyr> hyper_ch, its and early alpha release?
<bardyr> idk
<bardyr> hydrogen, kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> bardyr: I know :) but it tells you once you go to the system settings... so I was just curious
<bardyr> hyper_ch, it should be installed by default and probably going to
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: there are many problems with the same symptoms :)
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: That is the exact same problem
<crdlb> hardy is the first ubuntu release to compile libX11 against libxcb
<h3sp4wn> Feisty did
<hyper_ch> well, I installed now kde4 but how do I run it?
<bardyr> hyper_ch, logout and there will be and option under session when you login
<bardyr> i think
<hyper_ch> bardyr: nothing there :(
<hyper_ch> bardyr: I did install kde4 with aptitude... but that fetched only very little
<pvandewyngaerde> i installed from svn, and i update daily
<bardyr> pvandewyngaerde, i dont know if i should use kde4 or wait to kde 4.1
<pvandewyngaerde> depends, if you want stable/polished stay with 3.5
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: try - dpkg -S startkde
<DanaG> WARNING **: Given device '/dev/mmcblk0p1' is not a volume or a drive.
<DanaG> WTF?
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-29
<hydrogen> grr
<hydrogen> heres a belated rant
<WorkingOnWis1> When I pick beagle to install via Synaptic, I am told that several package are not installable and beagle wont be installed. Is a repo dowm that can cause this?
<bmk789> hardy 64-bit will be tickless, correct?
<WorkingOnWis1> or is my system broke? Never can tell with betas...
<WorkingOnWis1> tickless?
<bmk789> the kernel
<crimsun> bmk789: it already is, but yes.
<bmk789> the new powersaving feature
<bmk789> crimsun: ok thanks
<bmk789> cant wait til april then, looking forward to the extended battery life
<crimsun> (...you can already try Alpha 2)
<bmk789> im setting up a vm for it now ;)
<bmk789> since i dont want to completely rely on an alpha for daily stuff
<WorkingOnWis1> what is the physical ram limit for 32 bit? I have seen 3, 3.4, 3.6-ish(??) and 4GB
<crimsun> without PAE, 4 GB.
<WorkingOnWis1> is there a performance advantage to running x64 Ubuntu as far as virtualization goes? Ubuntu host, Win guest?
<crimsun> I have no experience, can't comment.
<bmk789> WorkingOnWis1: theres not really any drawbacks to 64bit, so id go for it
<crimsun> at least not for virtualisation IMO
<WorkingOnWis1> bmk789: actually, I hit a major (to me) draw back today....java plugin is FUBAR in 64 bit. I know I can run 32 bit firefox, but not sure if thats any better...
<WorkingOnWis1> so I'm considering stepping down to 32
<crimsun> I'd recommend 32-bit for desktop straightaway.
<bmk789> WorkingOnWis1: really?
<WorkingOnWis1> at least till Ubuntu AMD64 is a bit more mature
<bmk789> WorkingOnWis1: flash on 64bit has been exacly the same as on 32
<bmk789> installed just as easy
<bmk789> wait
<bmk789> java
<bmk789> my bad
<bmk789> havent tried java yet
<WorkingOnWis1> bmk789: flash is ok here, java ...hehe yeah...dont waste your time....
<WorkingOnWis1> the plugins either dont work, or pretend to work but dont...
<WorkingOnWis1> and java is pretty important to me. I wish it werent since I relly dont like it, but lots of web develpers seem to just love it!
<WorkingOnWis1> so, short of running >4GB of ram, is there any advantage to using x64 right now over x32. I am on 64 now just so I can see it for myself, and unless I'm missing something, 64 bit is a waste of resources for my system. Turion x2 with 4GB ram.
<Gnine> after upgrade, firestarter does not load
<Gnine> i'll try reinstalling firestarter
<Gnine> libhsqldb-java update issue: trying "partial upgrade" option fails
<Gnine> removing firestarter via applications > add/remove fails. turns unresponsive
<Gnine> system > about ubuntu   still refers to gutsy gibbon after upgrade
<cafuego> How about you file bug reports as opposed to spamming the channel.
<mohkohn> Is anybody sucessfully running vmware on the 2.6.24 kernel?
<mohkohn> vmware workstation?
<groovesalad> i ran "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdd1 /disk2 -0 force" to copy files from a windows hd, i also added a line to fstab, i deleted the line now that im done, but now it logs out as soon as i log in. i forgot to umount it, and i no longer have the drive. what should i do?
<IdleOne> is it just me or has there not been any updates for the past 2/3 days?
<r00723r0> Hi, I was upgrading to Hardy, and my computer froze. So I restarted. Now I can't do anything.
<r00723r0> I am logged in but I don't have access to sudo.
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<r00723r0> Hello...
<Toma-> Anyone got hardy installed in qemu?
<windwiny-ubuntu7> Why not use VBox?
<Laser87> r00723r0: type groups
<r00723r0> Laser87: actually, right now I'm in the recovery console logged in as root.
<Laser87> ok, then add your user to admin
<r00723r0> My user is in admin.
<r00723r0> It tells me it's unable to resolve my host.
<r00723r0> Not that I can't login.
<Amaranth> your /etc/hosts is broken
<Amaranth> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<Amaranth> 127.0.1.1       sorrow
<Amaranth> make sure those two lines are in there, replace 'sorrow' with the name of your computer
<r00723r0> It's there.
<r00723r0> Ahh...
<r00723r0> I had the host slightly wrong.
<r00723r0> Now I can sudo.
<r00723r0> But I still have no Internets.
<fantum13> Hello, I believe I have found a bug in xorg, it isn't in Hardy, however. Would this be the channel where I could get some help as to how to reproduce it?
<crimsun> erm, well, not really.
<crimsun> if it's not reproducible in hardy, then you likely want to try #ubuntu-bugs
<crimsun> keep in mind that despite it being 1:26 AM localtime, the active triagers likely are asleep or on holiday.
<fantum13> well, its that time for me too. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. It might be reproducible in hardy though, should I let you know what it is and how to duplicate it?
<r00723r0> Anyone know?
<r00723r0> When I try to run /etc/init.d/networking restart, it tells me all of my interfaces are unknown.
<r00723r0> The modules are there, and I modprobed them.
<crimsun> fantum13: in that case, it's still best to use both channels.
<fantum13> crimsun: I'm in #ubuntu-bugs, but what I need is a simple thing that isn't realy connected.
<crimsun> r00723r0: you haven't modified interfaces(5), have you?
<fantum13> How can I send a keycode to X?
<r00723r0> crimsun: I don't even know what that means.
<crimsun> r00723r0: i.e., you're just using default network-manager?
<crimsun> fantum13: try xsendkeycode in the lineakd package.
<fantum13> thanks crimsun, I'll do that.
<crimsun> r00723r0: restarting the networking initscript doesn't match what you likely think it does now that Ubuntu uses network-manager by default.
<r00723r0> crimsun: I am at a loss.
<r00723r0> For words.
<r00723r0> I have no clue what that means.
<crimsun> r00723r0: further, if you have not edited interfaces(5) [/etc/network/interfaces], then you are barking up the wrong tree.  You want to force-reload dbus, then restart dbus.
<r00723r0> I have not edited it but when I look it seems normal. What do you mean with the dbus?
<crimsun> r00723r0: I mean that manipulating network settings if your install uses network-manager [it would by default] requires finagling dbus, not interfaces(5).
<fantum13> crimsun, do you think you could help me with this, even though it isn't in Heron?
<crimsun> sorry, but I have to catch the metro in a few minutes so I can up early
<crimsun> can get up*
<fantum13> alright, no problem
<fantum13> could I ask a quick question about xsendkeycodes? you seem knowledgeable...
<fantum13> specifically, my keyboard driver craps out and leaves this message in kernlog and syslog:
<fantum13> Dec 29 00:12:35 Ashbringer kernel: [193932.022162] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).
<fantum13> Dec 29 00:12:35 Ashbringer kernel: [193932.022170] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.
<fantum13> however, xsendkeycode gives me an error when I try to send db or e058, what is it I should be setting?
<fantum13> *sending?
<windwiny-ubuntu7> notebook?
<r00723r0> crimsun: ...what?
<fantum13> Yeah, HP pavillion dv2000.
<r00723r0> I still have no clue how to fix my Webnets.
<fantum13> r00723r0: NetworkManager uses the lo interface just about exclusively. restarting all those other ones won't fix the problem.
<fantum13> You need to use the init script for dbus to force-reload and restart, according to crimsun.
<r00723r0> OK, so I just restarted dbus, if that's what you're talking about.
<windwiny-ubuntu7>  /etc/init.d/dbus ?
<r00723r0> Yes.
<windwiny-ubuntu7> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-all    -> reconfig keyboard ?
<fantum13> I haven't modified it at all, and I want to reproduce the bug first.
<r00723r0> windwiny-ubuntu7: me?
<fantum13> r00723r0: no, that was at me I think.
<r00723r0> Ahh.
<windwiny-ubuntu7> :-D
<fantum13> hm
<fantum13> I can't get it to give me this erorr
<fantum13> I want to feed it this "unknown keycode" but I'm not being able to
<fantum13> would anyone mind if  pasted two lines?
<r00723r0> fantum13: General rule is 3 lines tops. I don't know about this channel.
<fantum13> okay, well, here goes
<fantum13> Dec 29 00:12:35 Ashbringer kernel: [193932.022162] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).
<fantum13> Dec 29 00:12:35 Ashbringer kernel: [193932.022170] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.
<fantum13> That's put in my syslog and kernlog at the same time my keyboard craps out.
<fantum13> I'm trying to duplicate that and get that put in my logs again, but xsendkeycodes wont' send hex, and the decimal of d8 and e058 are both valid keys
<fantum13> oh, thats why
<fantum13> I need to send the scancode
<fantum13> not keycode
<windwiny-ubuntu7>  fantum13, keyboard layout choose?
<fantum13> I want to reproduce the bug first
<windwiny-ubuntu7> dmesg | tail
<windwiny-ubuntu7> [17280.778152] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb3 on isa0060/serio0).
<windwiny-ubuntu7> [17280.778157] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e033 <keycode>' to make it known.    -->> LIKE THIS?
<fantum13> yeah, I get a message like that just as my keyboard stops functioning.
<fantum13> Is that already fixed/posted somewhere?
<windwiny-ubuntu7> ??  In my keyboard is special key, not work in Ubuntu and XP
<fantum13> Well, that message is put in my logs right as X stops working with my keyboard.
<r00723r0> My computer is telling me that "en_US" does not exist.
<windwiny-ubuntu7> ... .UTF-8 ?
<r00723r0> I don't know.
<r00723r0> But I need to get my Intradust working.
<r00723r0> Because I have more packages to upgrade.
<timfrost> r00723r0: what program is saying that?
<r00723r0> Gnome.
<windwiny-ubuntu7>  en_US.UTF-8 ?
<r00723r0> I don't know.
<r00723r0> It said just "en_US".
<timfrost> r00723r0: what are you trying to do?  Note that apt-get will report that translations don't exist - because en_US is the default for the files that apt-get/aptitude/synaptic uses
<r00723r0> Nevermind, forget the language issue.
<r00723r0> I need Internet.
<timfrost> r00723r0: what is the problem with internet?
<r00723r0> I don't even know. I just don't have it.
<r00723r0> When I try to restart /etc/init.d/networking, it tells me none of the devices are recognized.
<r00723r0> Hello? Any help?
<hyper> hiho, when I encrypt my system then I can't boot any longer when I have my dvd-burner attached... a message comes hdc cannot be mounted or something similar.
<hyper> however if I don't encrypt the system it can boot (the same message appears also upon installation)
<hyper> where can I check if that bug is reported?
<Gnine> synaptic, add/remove, firestarter and update manager are not loading/executing
<Gnine> of which only add/remove actually opens UI at least. yet it does not function beyond app search
<Gnine> correction: update manager initialize UI but when 'partial upgrade' selected it will just 'hang'
<gozoani> hello
<Gnine> synaptic, add/remove, firestarter and update manager are not loading and/or not working properly.  system > about ubuntu  still says "gutsy 7.10"
<Gnine> current kernel load average: 3 users   2.26, 2.44, 2.07
<Gnine> no other issues detected
<tralala> hello ppl
<tralala> all in this channel run hardy heron ?
<rsk> nope
<tralala> :P
<rsk> but most i presume
<tralala> any1 who can share bugs ?
<rsk> launchpad can
<rsk> but as a general rule in developments version, LOTS.
<tralala> mine goes very good except 1
<tralala> how can some1 search for bugs in launchpad ?
<rsk> sec
<rsk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/
<tralala> tnx
<IdleOne> !info lib64gcc1
<ubotu> lib64gcc1: GCC support library (64bit). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.2-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<IdleOne> why do I need lib64gcc1 if I am running 32bit ?
<Hobbsee> peverse logic
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade just installed it for some reason
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: I take offence to being called a pervert I prefer excentric :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: I guess the answer is nobody really knows
<IdleOne> well off to that place with the 4 letter word name ... have a good day folks
<stdin> I think the real question is, why does libstdc++6 depend on lib64gcc1
<Gnine> my update-manager is b0rked
<Gnine> gives me a partial update complaint and dies
<jussi01> Gnine: tried apt-get install -f ?
<Gnine> no. i'll give it a try now
<Gnine> thanks jussi01 . be back in a minute with results
<Gnine> command returns : unable to resolve host (...)
<Gnine> blood thickens
<Gnine> sudo is not recognizing me ?
<Gnine> now thats a joke
<Arelis> Guys, Gutsy is a real unstable system.. can't you release critical updates to harden everything BEFORE the release of hardy?
<bardyr> Arelis, whats the problem with gutsy?
<Arelis> I've seen it breaking on me several times already
<hit> #ubuntu for gutsy btw
<tralala> it works for me with minus bugs
<rsk> Arelis: what bugs?
<nanonyme> Arelis, meh, it's software. softare has a habit to break
<tralala> when i login in desktop a massage come up with US_english not supported and will use the default
<Arelis> But that's my fault. I installed 20 window managers at the same time, and added an E17 repo. But, libraries were acting weirdly too, i couldn't start programs anymore. Also, the open-source 'radeon' driver keeps crashing and crashing. And i've searched the internet and saw a LOT of people have problems with Gutsy. Gutsy is easy to break. But, this is a system for beginners... but if you want to make begginners use it, then make the core rock
<bardyr> Arelis, that is what hardy is for 7
<bardyr> -7
<Arelis> too bad it takes 6 months, because till that time, we all have an unstable system.
<nanonyme> meh
<nanonyme> keep with the old LTS ubuntu if you want stability
<bardyr> Arelis, gutsy is fine here
<nanonyme> what would it be, dapper?
<bardyr> yes
<nanonyme> so unless gutsy brings something you need and you prefer a stable system to an up-to-date one, just downgrade to dapper :)
<nanonyme> then use hardy when it's ready
<bardyr> or grab hardy now and have a unstable stable :D
<tralala> there is no linux that works 100% :/
<bardyr> sure their is
<tralala> i am all ears
<bardyr> tralala, and unmodified debian stable?
<hit> hardy is stable for me now
<tralala> does debian works with DVD-RW ?
<bardyr> tralala, to install on?
<bardyr> with*
<tralala> no to format and write on it
<bardyr> why woudnt it? k3b burns everything
<tralala> nope
<tralala> if u format with K3b disk will be unreadable
<tralala> tbh im happy whith what i get with linux now but .... needs a few things more
<Arelis> well, Debian doesn't work fine with my ATI card
<Arelis> but hold on, i need to reboot
<bardyr> Arelis, debian does not like closed source
<tralala> what ATI do u have ?
<Arelis> ATI Radeon 9600
<Arelis> tralala: ATI Radeon 9600
<tralala> did u tried the restricted ?
<Arelis> i think i did, but i had problems with it
<Arelis> anyways.. reboot
 * Gnine considers changing nick to something female sounding
<Gnine> arelis is a whackolis
<Gnine> the 20 questions queen
<txwikinger> Is there something broken with the bonobo package(s) on hardy?
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> can some one tel me, can i run update-manager -d on kubuntu?
<Gnine> i hope there is some kind of way of fixing "sudo: unable to resolve hostname [hostname]"
<Infecto> add to /etc/hosts?
<Gnine> upgrade b0rked update-manager along with firestarter and add/remove
<nanonyme> check /etc/resolv.conf
<nanonyme> to see if something borked dns
<Gnine> 10-4
<Infecto> so? i read topic but `im not sure :) can i or not?
<nanonyme> it's a free internet
<Infecto> or you recomend just simply edit sources and apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<rothchild> with Hardy being the new LTS version will there be a simple upgrade route from Dapper?
<Gnine> etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d contains avahi-deamon file only.
<Gnine> there is only one instruction to check for dns in it. is that where the hostname should be specified as well?
<LjL> rothchild: that should happen, yes
<Gnine> there is no /etc/hosts folder in hardy
<Gnine> however, etc/avahi has a config file which does not specify any hostnames
<Gnine> ok.. found it.. etc/host present. was looking for a host folder .. :-/
<Gnine> but sudo wont let me gedit it
<dennda> the latest x.org (7.3) in hardy also has better hotplug-support for external displays / beamers, hasn't it?
<dennda> (just interested)
<Infecto> wlan0_rename wtf?
<Infecto> whats that?
<Amaranth> your udev rules are broken
<Amaranth> you use iwl3945?
<Infecto> yes
<Infecto> so how to repair it?
<Amaranth> look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Amaranth> see the wlan0 line? paste it here
<Infecto> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Infecto> o ok
<Infecto> i found it to :)
<Infecto> thanks
<Amaranth> no no, paste the line i asked for
<Amaranth> you have to tweak it a little, i think
<Amaranth> but i need to see what it is now
<Infecto> SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:56:ba:42", NAME="eth1"
<Amaranth> actually just pastebin the whole file
<Amaranth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Infecto> there are 2 lines
<Infecto> only diffrence is betwene hw addr
<Infecto> and eth1 eth0
<Amaranth> right, eth1 is probably your wireless
<Amaranth> comment that line out (put a # in front of it)
<Infecto> yes
<Infecto> always was
<Infecto> thats all?
<Amaranth> SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:56:ba:4", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
<Amaranth> add that line
<Amaranth> err, i forgot the 2 at the end
<Amaranth> should be 42, not 4
<Infecto> ok
<Amaranth> reboot
<Infecto> i dont understand
<Infecto> why change hw addres?
<Infecto> whats the point?
<Infecto> a
<Infecto> ok
<Infecto> sry
<Infecto> i just wake up
<Amaranth> i didn't change the hw address, that was a typo
<Amaranth> we're changing you to wlan0 instead of eth1 and adding the type attr
<Pici> I just changed my interfaces file instead. *shrug*
<Amaranth> iwl3945 wants to be wlan0
<Amaranth> Pici: to use wlan0_rename?
<Amaranth> Pici: that's ugly :P
<Pici> Amaranth: I know, but I didn't feel like figuring out the udev rule at the time
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> dont work
<Infecto> now he add to this file other line
<Infecto> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:02:56:ba:42", ATTR{type}=="801", NAME="eth2"
<Infecto> ifup wlan0
<Infecto> wlan0     no private ioctls.
<Infecto> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<Infecto> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<Infecto> no clue
<Infecto> dont work
<Infecto> i dont get it :)
<Infecto> i can scan
<Infecto> but from netowrk dont start
<Infecto>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                                                                    wlan1     no private ioctls.
<Infecto> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
<Infecto> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
<Infecto> WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1
<Infecto> hmm
<Amaranth> Infecto: Did you restart?
<Amaranth> Infecto: You can't just start using it
<Infecto> i did restart
<Infecto> but
<Infecto> that was other problem
<Infecto> i must comment some settings in my wpa conf
<compwiz18> #ubuntu.com
<compwiz18> oops, sorry
<ompaul> compwiz18, it is not a ubuntu channel
<compwiz18> ompaul: I know, that person invited me and I was curious, I forgot to type the /join in front :)
<ompaul> compwiz18, it won't exist for long
<compwiz18> ompaul: yep, everyone is leaving/left
<ompaul> :)
<Infecto> mplayer can be installed on hoary?
<Infecto> i see some dependencies problems
<mphill> when i lock my screen I can't get back in, it just says checking password.  anyone else having this issue?
<amblin> evo can't expunge imap folders in hardy, anyone have a fix?
<cafuego> mutt or thunderbird
<amblin> expunge from another client?
<TuxMan> I am running Kubuntu 8.04, and i cannot install kde4 because I try to install the packages and they say they will break my system!!!!
<TuxMan> :-(
<TuxMan> can anyone help me?
<cafuego> Not if you leave, no. And running a beta dist means stuff WILL break.
<Infecto> [ 8080.657103] wlan1: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:18:39:c5:d7:a8)
<Infecto>        [ 8080.657103] wlan1: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:18:39:c5:d7:a8)
<Infecto> ups
<Infecto> a loot of this message in dmesg
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-30
<sparr> what's the story with hardy and kde?
<Amaranth> sparr: No LTS
<Amaranth> sparr: Kubuntu will be a regular release
<Amaranth> and have 3.5 and 4.0 flavors
<sparr> 3.5 or 4.0?
<sparr> ahh
<sparr> u r too fast  :)
<sparr> will the 3.5 version default to dolphin or konqueror?
<Amaranth> 3.5 probably won't be supported upstream long enough and 4.0 is too new for canonical to be willing to support
<Amaranth> it uses dolphin now so i'm assuming that'll stay
<Amaranth> sounds like they're not going to do a whole lot with the 3.5 version
<Amaranth> it'll mostly just be gutsy + version upgrades
<sparr> ive been told that dolphin in 4.0 is very different than dolphin in 3.5?
<sparr> i cant give kubuntu gutsy discs to friends because of dolphin
<awen_> sparr: you can easily change from dolphin to konqueror... that's what i did
<sparr> awen_: *I* can, but konq being missing on the livecd severely degrades the user experience im trying to show people that i give the CDs to
<awen_> sparr: konqueror is on the live-cd ... just not being used as default file manager
<sparr> which means people wont see it
<sparr> the power of konqueror is part of what i tout about kde/kubuntu to friends using mac/windows
<sparr> having to add a "but youll have to use a non-default program" caveat to my gifts defeats the purpose
<Amaranth> the 'power' of konq is what it's not the default :)
<Amaranth> err, why
<Amaranth> dolphin, by targeting just file manager, is basically by default better
<Amaranth> konq may be more powerful but dolphin is easier and more streamlined
<sparr> better in what way?
<sparr> i agree that by being just a file manager it COULD be better
<sparr> but its not
<sparr> so many of the features i rely on in konqueror are missing
<sparr> in the 10 minutes that i used dolphin before figuring out how to switch back, i was taken aback by the lack of tabs and file size view
<_sojourner> I agree with sparr knoq should be default and dolphin the option
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> its about
<hydrogen> three or four months
<hydrogen> too late to change it
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> this is +1
<hydrogen> missed that
<hydrogen> and
<hydrogen> an hour behind :)
<crdlb> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hydrogen> its not punctionation
<hydrogen> its emphasis
<crdlb> -_-
<hydrogen> !weird emoticons that take up space in a technical channel
<hydrogen> :/
<hydrogen> I tried!
<riri> hi
<riri> i can 't install kde4 on kubuntu hardy 32 bits ?
<riri> most of them are broken
<riri> is there a solution ?
<dahitokiri> so i take it hardy is in beta right now?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> it's in alpha
<Nicke> dahitokiri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<crdlb> the beta doesn't come out until ~one month before release
<dahitokiri> weird. some projects are actually starting to roll packages for it
<dr_evil> has anyone been successful in using Truecrypt with hardy? I compiled it, and it's able to create volume files. but trying to mount a file, it will hang after entering the passphrase, and not mount int
<amikrop> Is it recommended to have "proposed" (if not "backports") enabled?
<matteo_2504> my kubuntu hardy not same with screenshot in www.kubuntu.com
<matteo_2504> why?
<rsk> cause that's not hardy afaik
<matteo_2504> ????
<dr_evil> Hardy is alpha
<ActySofts> hello everyone
<rsk> hey
<ActySofts> is there a consideration to include oss in hoardy as a package?
<ActySofts> since it's not under GPL, it's ok
<rsk> i do not think so
<ActySofts> *now
<rsk> alsa has more support for cards i think
<ActySofts> not really, sometimes alsa doesn't work at all while oss runs with no problems
<ActySofts> for example, alsa has problems with mixing on my card
<ActySofts> while on oss it works fine (but there's no alsa emulation, so some cool apps won't work)
<rsk> yes oss works better in some cases
<rsk> but alsa in more
<rsk> but sure, file a bug wanting it for inclusion
<ActySofts> ok
<thompa> anyone know how i can clean double repository entries
<PC-Ente> hi
<thompa> other than going through them one by one
<PC-Ente> when does ubuntu hardy get the new pidgin in the sources... ?
<thompa> well my repos are all messed up, im going to copy off the cd
<geser> PC-Ente: as the devs are now on vacation not before the next year
<TheFuzzball> Hi guys, I have a serious display problem in Kubuntu Hardy
<TheFuzzball> I've updated to latest but I am getting lines in kicker and amarok
<TheFuzzball> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y69/TheFuzzball/snapshot1.png
<TheFuzzball> here is a screeny
<Artimus> TheFuzzball: Yuck
<Artimus> TheFuzzball: Has it always done that?
<Artimus> (In Hardy)
<Artimus> I'd hope that it's an incompatible theme.
<TheFuzzball> only since I upgraded today
<TheFuzzball> it may be display drivers
<TheFuzzball> is there a fix?
<Artimus> You upgraded to Hardy?  Or when you applied the latest updates?
<TheFuzzball> when I upgraded from gutsy
<Artimus> ...  My Hardy install isn't doing so well...  My caps and scroll lock keys are flashing.  Bummer
<TheFuzzball> lol
<Artimus> Black screen, etc
<Artimus> I feel bad about hard power cycling, even if it's done in VMware
<TheFuzzball> hmm
<TheFuzzball> I only upgraded from Gutsy cause' whenever I closed my laptop lid the screen went black and didn't return
<Artimus> Try changing your theme settings.
<TheFuzzball> I have
<TheFuzzball> It is still doing it
<Artimus> Maybe try creating a new user account
<TheFuzzball> why?
<Artimus> Because those will have a fresh set of settings
<TheFuzzball> yehh
<TheFuzzball> I may aswell copy my .kde to tmp
<Artimus> Why?
<Artimus> Just add a new user account
<TheFuzzball> fresh settings
<Artimus> And login with that
<Artimus> sudo adduser NEWNAME
<TheFuzzball> I just did
<TheFuzzball> brb
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-22
<acron17> e.g. synclient -h gives me "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<DanaG> argh, damned xorg is ignoring lots of my fdi file options.
<DanaG> Emulate3Buttons is set to false........ and yet pressing left + right gives middle.
<DanaG> EmulateWheel is set to true, and to middle button... and yet, middle button does not make it scroll.
<DanaG> Oh, and ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work.  Lovely.
<DanaG> er... wait, I was hitting backSLASH.
<DanaG> I should  never, ever be able to see this in XEV:
<DanaG> What I was going to say:
<DanaG> XEV should never see the terminate_server key.
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> well, debugging those bits can be like alice down the rabbit hole
<crimsun> first, an embarrassingly high number of symptoms can be worked around simply by rebooting
<crimsun> second, if you have resumed, be aware that linux+hal quirks often are ignored (!)
<DanaG> Even if I restart the hal daemon?
<DanaG> And unload and reload psmouse, too.
<crimsun> yes, that's how i discovered that the synaptics driver does the wrong thing post-resume _or_ post-hal-restart
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Also, my "TouchStyk" (as Synaptics calls it) shows up as PS/2 Generic Mouse, so I can't do anything with it.
<DanaG> I wish it would fall under the Synaptics device, instead.
<crimsun> yes, i just went through that whole debugging shebang last week
<DanaG> ah.
<crimsun> try rebooting and seeing if that resolves the issue _or_ suspend-to-disk then resuming (after a fresh reboot, of course)
<DanaG> If I reboot, will the disabling middle emulation and enabling emulate-wheel work?
<crimsun> probably, i don't know your specific linux (:hw) quirks
<crimsun> i'm slowly working through a bunch of acpi (linux, mostly) and suspend-to-ram bugs
<DanaG> Off to try rebooting.  Oh yeah, and radeon_drv has missing symbols, so I'm using radeonhd.
<DanaG> Odd... for some reason, I'm seeing lots of traffic between PulseAudio and my router.
<DanaG> Another oddity: the buttons on the pointstick are attached logically to the touchpad device, not to the pointstick device.
<DanaG> I can't figure out why PulseAudio is flooding my network despite me not playing any audio.
<DanaG> .. or why netstat shows the traffic as going to my router itself, and not to the other computer.
<DanaG> Okay, that's even weirder: by loading psmouse with proto=exps, I got the two devices to combine into one... which actually reported itself as PS/2 Synaptics Touchpad.......
<DanaG> ...... and yet, HAL did not assign the 'touchpad' capability to it.
<DanaG> ... and the Xorg synaptics driver says: (EE) PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<DanaG> ... even though cat /proc/bus/input/devices SHOWS the touchpad name!
<crimsun> hopefully you don't have what i have, meaning that /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX1_port_logicaldev_input_0 gets info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse', 'input.touchpad', 'access_control'}
<crimsun> it makes for very, very (un)amusing loss of functionality upon hal restart
<DanaG> For default settings, or for exps parameter?
<crimsun> default settings
<DanaG>  /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX3_port_logicaldev_input gets { 'input',  'input.touchpad' }
<DanaG> The pointstick (which is, rather stupidly, no longer part of the logical touchpad device!) gets name PS/2 Generic Mouse, and capabilities input, input.mouse, and access_control.
<DanaG> Passing exps makes the stick fall under the the touchpad (as I think it damn well should be!)... but then the touchpad does not get the input.touchpad capability.
<DanaG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/7/6/7
<DanaG> Is it really supposed to be _useful_ to have an unconfigurable stick device?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and when I still had the match by input.touchpad.... it used evdev.... and the middle-emulation-disable and scroll-emulation-enable both worked.
<DanaG> In Windows... it shows up as one device in device manager.
<crimsun> oh, i presumed you were using input-hotplug
<crimsun> is that not the case?
<DanaG> I am, actually.  Custom fdi files.
<DanaG> Do you happen to know how the synaptics xorg module actually decides whether something is a touchpad?
<DanaG> Apparently, it's not by name.
<IdleOne> since we are on the touchpad subject is it possible to get touchpad to activate itself when unplugging usb mouse and then deactivate when pluggin back in?
<IdleOne> or better yet. can I possibly use one mouse on two monitors using separate system?
<crimsun> DanaG: it's actually in xfree86-driver-synaptics-0.15.2/src/synaptics.c::QueryHardware()
<crimsun> the actual structure is synhw
<crimsun> this is invoked from xf86OpenSerial()
<crimsun> see also SynapticsPreInit()
<crimsun> the identification of models is in src/ps2comm.c::ps2_synaptics_identify()
<crimsun> IdleOne: to the former question, yes
<IdleOne> crimsun, is the a link I can follow for directions on how?
<crimsun> IdleOne: no idea, i haven't searched the 'net
<IdleOne> ok but it is doable
<crimsun> quite
<IdleOne> well then
 * IdleOne goes searching
<IdleOne> http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-hardy-disable-synaptics-touchpad-when-typing/2008/06/24   not exactly what I want but could be useful
<IdleOne> well hot tamales....I have a button to turn on and off the touchpad
<IdleOne> would still be nice if this issue could be done automagically with Synaptics
<DanaG> hmm, I'll have to muck around in the source a bit, after dinner.  (was helping set the table.)
<DanaG> It looks like the synaptics xorg driver assumes it will get the guest device's input directly... but then the kernel portion goes behind its back and breaks the guest device out as a secondary psmouse device.
<DanaG> I'm going to try i8042.nomux, randomly, next time I boot.
<naught101> has anyone else noticed that mp3s sound horrible in amarok on jaunty?
<x1250> does anybody has a working gnome-settings-daemon (2.25.2-0ubuntu3)?
<RAOF> x1250: Yup, works here.
<x1250> RAOF, doesn't here, bug 309602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309602 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon segmentation fault" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309602
<RAOF> I'd _guess_ that deleting ~/.config/monitors.xml.desired (or, better, moving it somewhere else) would fix that for you.
<x1250> uhm, I'll test that, thanks
<crimsun> x1250: just commented on that bug
<x1250> RAOF, that fixed it :), I'll comment
<RAOF> x1250: So, presumably that file was corrupt.  Someone should post their copy of it.
<x1250> crimsun, then I have the dbg package. I have: gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym installed
<x1250> RAOF, post the corrupted file?
<x1250> I still have it, I'll post it.
<crimsun> x1250: yes, thanks
<x1250> crimsun, RAOF, I posted the file. Anyway, after restarting X, the file was not regenerated, it doesn't exist now.
<DanaG> argh, yeah.. radeon driver is broken.
<DanaG> Undefined symbol.
<DanaG> That pass-through thing really is lame, as long as there's no driver for the stick directly.
<DanaG> ... and why the heck is pulseaudio flooding the network even though I have no audio playing in any apps whatsoever on any computer?
<x1250> because pulseaudio sucks? :)
<burner> constructive
<x1250> joke :P
<RAOF> DanaG: Because you've got a RTP broadcast sink set up?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> I'm not even playing any audio.
<DanaG> And in netstat... it shows as going to my router, of all things.
<DanaG> Argh... that's so stupid: the passthrough port renders the guest mouse useless.
<DanaG> Instead of having it show up as a guest mouse to synclient and to the Synaptics xorg driver........ it instead shows up as a frickin' generic, untweakable mouse.  Stupid.
<DanaG> damned fglrx... anything newer than 8.543 gives a kernel panic.
<naught101> anyone here able to test something in inkscape for me?
<Arodon> since moving to Jaunty (w/ intel 945) my TTYs are useless - all I get is some random lines which look like they're probably leftover from usplash. Is anyone else getting this?
<Arodon> nvm looks like Bug #301737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301737 in linux "Can't access tty" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301737
<laotseu> hi
<laotseu> I've an issue with my nvidia driver under jaunty (i know it's not stable, but just want to know if somebody knows a workaroud). everything worked well until my last dist-upgrade. Now, i've to use the "nv" driver, if i try to install "nvidia-glx-177" apt wants to remove xorg & co ... does somebody know when it'll be ok ?
<laotseu> it is not very important, but i'm just looking for information :)
<RAOF> laotseu: The nvidia driver needs to be updated for the new Xserver ABI (again).  It won't be installable until then.
<prahal_> hi I compiled at-spi without xevie support as otherwise its registry fails to start under xorg 1.6 (which does not have xevie anymore). Now rhythmbox mmkeys plugin (mulimedia keys) fails to work (more important it nearly freezes rhythmbox). Killing at-spi fixes this though I wondered if somebody versed into key managment could enlighten me about what could be wrong when at-spi is on
<prahal_> so I could attempt to fix it . Or confirm that at-spi-registryd and rhythmbox plays well together when xevie support is available ( <= intrepid)
<ikonia> not sure what your asking
<hischild> prahal_, intrepid is in #ubuntu
<prahal_> if rhythmbox does not stall for minutes when pressing a multimedia key on intrepid in short :) or if anyone using a non modified at-spi have at-spi-registryd running at the same time as rhythmbox on jaunty and pressing a multimedia key does not crawl his box
<prahal_> thanks I ll ask the pre jaunty part in #ubuntu. I am still interested in experience about the jaunty part :)
<ikonia> !a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a test
<ikonia> mega
<hischild> !test ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test ?
<hischild> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<hischild> see :p it works! :D
<nblracer> need some quick help if posiable; I just installed a radid card with a hard drives from an existing raid
<nblracer> how would i go about mount the raid
<ikonia> nblracer: what os was the raid system running on
<nblracer> ubuntu is on another drive not in the raid
<ikonia> nblracer: 1.) what os are you currently runing 2.) what OS was the raid disks running on before you move them
<nblracer> on the raid it was originally win xp,
<ikonia> nblracer: what os are you currently running
<nblracer> i just want to see the data and copy over some critical files,
<ikonia> nblracer: was it hardware raid or software raid
<nblracer> ubuntu.8.1
<ikonia> nblracer: then you are in the wrong channel, this is for 9.04 discussion
<ikonia> nblracer: you need #ubuntu for support
<nblracer> hardweare promise fastrack tx2000
<nblracer> the raid bios found the drives and recognize the raid
<ikonia> nblracer: you need #ubuntu for support
<nblracer> bah i new you would say that, but my question gets lost in the thousands of people in that channel
<ikonia> nblracer: you need #ubuntu for support
<Pici> nblracer: And yet you are offtopic for this channel.
<nblracer> i know
<Pici> nblracer: Keep the question to one line and ask in #ubuntu
<pbor> no idea if my question is offtopic too... I just installed jaunty alpha2 x86_64, did anybody manage to get skype working?
<hischild> updated from intrepid to jaunty in vbox (normal install just hangs) but the modules are out of date. >.>\
<CarlFK> mount -t nfs is timing out.  dmesg shows: [41490.228101] rpcbind: server localhost not responding, timed out; [41490.228184] RPC: failed to contact local rpcbind server (errno 5).
<CarlFK> I installed the same packages on ibex, and I get what is needed.
<CarlFK> is this something to report, or does something else now need to be installed?
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> is there anything broken in today's jaunty?
<CarlFK> bobesponja: plugging in a usb drive doesn't get a /dev node
<CarlFK> does that qualify as broken?
<bobesponja> CarlFK: yes, but I don't use usb drives that much
<pbor> mmm, some of the symlinks in /usr/lib32 are broken
<pbor> they point to outdated versions
<bobesponja> pbor: is it useable?
<pbor> seem usable so far
<ikonia> bobesponja: it's a development version there are lots of breakages
<bobesponja> ikonia: yes I know, I've run on ubuntu+1 many times but I usually wait for beta1 :)
<ikonia> so why are you asking if anything is broke it doesn't matter if it's broke now, it will break
<bobesponja> I'm just asking if there is anything that is really badly broken, people ask this all the time in this channel
<nhandler> bobesponja: xserver
<ikonia> a fair few things,
<bobesponja> I guess so, but nothing that will stop my system from booting, sometime libc is broken and it won't even boot
<ikonia> try it ?
<ikonia> thats the whole point
<ikonia> whats stable for one guy maybe a failure for the next
<bobesponja> no shit man, I'm downloading right now, just asking in the main time ok? that's what this chan is for
<CarlFK> i don't think that's what this channel is for
<CarlFK> unless you mean "what can I help fix"
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1  how do I search for "usb" in jaunty?
<BUGabundo1> CarlFK: that would be a REALLY long list....
<BUGabundo1> better use Google and be more specific!
<CarlFK> BUGabundo1: well, by checking a crap load of check boxes, I got 28 bugs
<CarlFK> im not sure what you think I am searching for
<BUGabundo1> I don't
<BUGabundo1> just caught the tail of your message
<CarlFK> plugging in a usb drive doesn't get a /dev node
<BUGabundo1> humm
<CarlFK> trying to see if that has been reported
<BUGabundo1> change port!
<BUGabundo1> better yet, change usb chipset port
<BUGabundo1> it happens to me a lot!
<BUGabundo1> don't know why, but some ports, some times, miss the juice to work
<CarlFK> [169924.564516] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<CarlFK> [169924.701121] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<CarlFK> I get that.. lsusb shows it
<BUGabundo1> maybe the disk is dead?
<CarlFK> and I did even change from onboard to a pci card
<BUGabundo1> it happens
<CarlFK> nope, moved the disk back to a ibex box, works fine
<CarlFK> plugged in a thumb drive, works fine
<BUGabundo1> humm what can I tell you... the world is strange!
<CarlFK> " No results for search          usb"
<CarlFK> thats the problem I am looking for help with :)
<BUGabundo1> the other day I couldn't connect an usb pen on either port... but it worked on XP
<BUGabundo1> humm stupid idea CarlFK: have you rebooted with it plug in?
<BUGabundo1> or even tried the recovery console kernel ?
<BUGabundo1> some times it helps... its no fix, but a quick remedy
<CarlFK> that will not help me see if anyone has reported it...
<BUGabundo1> hehe
 * BUGabundo1 asks: email me your disk and I'll test it! ROFL
<BUGabundo1> CarlFK: http://www.google.pt/search?q=bugs+launchpad+connecting+usb+will+not+mount+it&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<BUGabundo1> make the query BIGGER
<CarlFK> let me know when you are done looking at all those
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<BUGabundo1> I won't!
<BUGabundo1> you will if you wanna find a dupe
<BUGabundo1> LP search sucks!
<BUGabundo1> but then again
<CarlFK> then that needs to be fixed too
<BUGabundo1> Kernel team usually want linux bugs to be filed separatelly
<BUGabundo1> just $ ubuntu-bugs -p linux and add your syslog
<BUGabundo1> or nag the guys and galls at #ubuntu-kernel for required debug data
<mahfiaz> hi, anybody else encountering gnome-thumbnail-font using all cpu until killing? I wonder if it is worth reporting or is one of not easy to miss bugs
<bobesponja> is ubuntu switching to lilo
<TheInfinity> bobesponja: why?
<bobesponja> TheInfinity: I'm upgrading and it is asking me to run liloconfig even though I didn't have it installed
<TheInfinity> hmm. perhaps a bug / double installed package / whatever? my jaunty has no lilo atm ;)
<CarlFK> any idea what I need to install to get mount -t nfs working?
<CarlFK> i think this is relevant: "rpcbind: server localhost not responding,"
<TheInfinity> CarlFK: portmap installed? nfs common installed?
<CarlFK> portmap is already the newest version. ;nfs-common is already the newest version.
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-23
<_Zeus_> what happened to update-manager in jaunty?
<_Zeus_> new name?
<andersk> Still there, in the update-manager package.
<charlie-tca> Shows as a source package in Jaunty
<_Zeus_> oh
<DanaG> Oh, lovely mud.
<DanaG> s/mud/kernel panic/
<DanaG> I think fglrx must just not play well with 2.6.28 kernel.
<DanaG> Argh!  Damned ASIC hang.
<DanaG> ... and it only happened AFTER I manually loaded snd-hda-intel, oddly enough.
<DanaG> Er, it's not hda-intel doing it.
<RAOF> Wooo!  Optimised mpeg4 AVC decoder for amd64 from fluendo.
<DanaG> woot, defective gpu. =þ  -- at least, I'm pretty sure that's what my end issue truly is.
<DanaG> Either that, or it's the motherboard.
<DanaG> ... and I didn't pay the ~100 (I think) dollars for on-site service.  :(
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the 32-bit Ubuntu isn't getting the ASIC hang as quickly as the 64-bit did.
<Ienorand> How are the propr-video drivers faring in the latest daily? still no worky?
<BUGabundo_work> guudddd morning everyone. and Merry x'tmas!
<RAOF> Ienorand: Define 'propr' :)
<Ienorand> proprietary, nvidia.
<Ienorand> BUGabundo_work: Good Yule to you too!
 * BUGabundo_work wonders what's an yule
<Ienorand> BUGabundo_work: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yule
<RAOF> Ienorand: Still no nvidia driver that works against Xserver 1.6, no.
<BUGabundo_work> RAOF: its working well with the current Jaunty Xserver
<RAOF> BUGabundo_work: As long as you tell it to ignore the ABI, and there seem to be reports of more frequent crashes with it.
<Ienorand> Okays, and fix expectations should be for next alpha? beta?
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> RAOF: UM still has a lot of X packages on queue!
<BUGabundo_work> I'm trying not to install them... lol
<BUGabundo_work> still have 1:7.4~ubuntu9
<RAOF> Ienorand: Dunno.  Once again, entirely at the pleasure of nvidia.
<RAOF> BUGabundo_work: Relavent package is xserver-xorg-core; 1.5.99.x will be breaking nvidia-glx :)
 * BUGabundo_work checking
<BUGabundo_work> 2:1.5.3-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo_work> candidate still holding back
 * BUGabundo_work backups up current X debs...
<RAOF> As it will until nvidia-glx supports the new video ABI :)
<BUGabundo_work> RAOF: will UM upgrade it any way, when all depencies are built?
<RAOF> BUGabundo_work: All the dependencies have been built for ages.  It's not installing for you because it conflicts with xserver-xorg-video-4 (the old ABI), which nvidia-glx provides.
 * RAOF is using the new X server, with nouveau.
<BUGabundo_work> yeah.. FWIR its been like this for almost 2 weeks
<RAOF> That'd be about right.
<BUGabundo_work> so I'm safe, until nvidia-glx upgrades the abi, or I force it to install
<gnomefreak> closer to a week
<BUGabundo_work> lossing Nvidia driver
<BUGabundo_work> and using only nouveau
<BUGabundo_work> okay... glad to know!
<BUGabundo_work> I though it was still building something
<BUGabundo_work> UM doesn't give that kind of details UNLESS an user selects to do a parcial upgrade
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: buildfarm should i just cant remember link for it
 * RAOF doesn't use UM.  aptitude FTW.
<gnomefreak> seems build farm skipped Intrepid
<gnomefreak> i see hardy and jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> whats that?
<gnomefreak> one sec
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<BUGabundo_work> ahh that I know!
<BUGabundo_work> quick question: when one goes to a TTY is the sound supposed to stop playing?
<monstermord> where can I report Kubuntu alpha 2 bugs?
<BUGabundo_work> launchpad
<BUGabundo_work> as with any bugs
<BUGabundo_work> just mention it, and the package version
<BUGabundo_work> apt-cache show PACKAGE and apt-cache policy PACKAGE are great tools
<BUGabundo_work> toguether with apport-cli -f -p PACKAGE to automaticly collect all data about the package you are filing the bug
<BUGabundo_work> monstermord: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<monstermord> thanks
<BUGabundo_work> no sudo require for any of this tool, ok monstermord?
<mahfiaz> hi, I did 'pulseaudio -k' to kill the soundserver (latency recalculation makes output skippy), but now the alsa device is in use, i get "could not open audio device for playback"
<mahfiaz> thanks in advance
<BUGabundo_work> bom natal!!!
<prahal_> I reverted to at-spi in ubuntu . Still have issue . Coud someone confirm that he has no freeze of around 15 seconds in rhythmbox when pressing one of the volume key (mute, volup or voldown) ? thanks a lot
<prahal_> I put printf and gettimeofday in every critical point of the atk-bridge and nothing precise arise (it seems to loose time everywhere no real bottleneck)
<prahal_> also it should happen with every application that use GrabMediaKeys from gnome settings daemon (most of the music one based on gnome)
<burner> anyone know if it's possible to download drivers from nvidia.com that work with xorg-server 1.6?  or is it just a matter of no drivers anywhere yet?
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-24
<DanaG> I just pinned the X server at the previous version.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my video driver hang... is definitely a defective GPU.
<DanaG> That doesn't quite explain why the fglrx versions newer than 8.543 all give kernel panics upon trying to start the login screen.  =þ
<mn> How is Jaunty dev going?  What's the latest news with it?
<x1250> any dev could take a quick look to this thread please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1020401, should I submit a bug for this?
<gnomefreak> x1250: yes please submit a bug for it
<x1250> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> x1250: normally best to file bugs on LP since we dont scan forums looking for bugs.
<MistDragn> I didn't even say anything.. geez
<MistDragn> somebody's a little uptight
<ikonia> MistDragn: your behaviour is unacceptabe, you have said you will not abide by ubuntu channels rules, so until you agree to do so, please don't join
<MistDragn> that was a different channel
<ikonia> same rules
<MistDragn> well i will abide by them here
<ikonia> you said you won't abide by them and you don't care
<MistDragn> i like this channel cause it has +1
<MistDragn> i meant in that other channel
<MistDragn> that i wont advertise
<MistDragn> i told you I was born in 1999 so a lot of concepts are foreign to me
<MistDragn> the same year Prince likes to party in
<ikonia> MistDragn: unless you have a disscusion on ubuntu 9.04 - pelase don't talk
<MistDragn> cause 2 thousand zero zero party on wayne all the time
<MistDragn> how are the specs on ubunto 9.04 versus the previous version?
<MistDragn> im thinking of maybe upgrading from 9.03
<MistDragn> but i heard 9.04 was less stable
<ikonia> MistDragn: it is not a stable version, read the topic
<MistDragn> how do I pull it up again?
<ikonia> type "/topic"
<MistDragn> .topic
<MistDragn> "/topic"
<MistDragn> !topic
<ikonia> without the speech marks
<MistDragn> hmmm.....
<MistDragn> it's hard with only 2 fingers on this hand
<MistDragn> my dog...we were wrestling
<bhale> alright, I give up. considering usplash corrupted my VT's and someone decided that I shouldnt be able to ctrl-alt-backspace
<bhale> how am i supposed to cycle X?
<jpds> bhale: There'll be an option for reactivating the C-A-B.
<bhale> X is fairly hosed so I cant launch any new programs from gnome-panel
<jpds> Upstream decided to turn the feature off by default.
<bhale> yeah, this page doesn't exist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DontZap
<bhale> from the alpha 2 notes
<bhale> doesnt matter, whatever was waiting for a timeout and eating my mouse clicks is done now, think it might have been nautilus desktop
<Arodon> anyone else experiencing DNS resolution failures for *.ubuntu.com when using wget, apt-get? ping/dig/nslookup are working fine
<legodude> I'm still having a problem with the nvidia drivers
<legodude> when I try to install nvidia-glx-180 it asks to remove a whole bunch of stuff
<legodude> including kubuntu-desktop and xorg
<JontheEchidna> legodude: nvidia has to update the drivers for the newest xorg before they'll work
<legodude> ah gotcha
<JontheEchidna> I fear for the legacy drivers :(
<legodude> howso?
<JontheEchidna> they only got updated for Intrepid's xorg a month ago
<JontheEchidna> a month after Intrepid was released
<legodude> but why are legacy drivers important?
<legodude> for older HW you mean?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<legodude> gotcah
<legodude> although
<legodude> it is not that bad
<legodude> new cards are cheap enough
<JontheEchidna> my motherboard is too old, heh
<JontheEchidna> they're all PCIe now
<JontheEchidna> not saying that I couldn't get an older one that still works with the newer drivers that would work with my PC
<DanaG> I've locked xserver-xorg-core.
<DanaG> I also have both Intrepid and Jaunty repos enabled, together.
<DanaG> Makes for risk of further breakage, but I know how to deal with dependency hassles.
<legodude> ahh
<legodude> so you're still using the older one
<legodude> I wanted to try jaunty because I am having a devil of a time getting my three monitors to work
<DanaG> I also was having issues with fglrx hanging... but then I realized I had hardware issues going on.
<DanaG> That doesn't explain why anything newer than 8.543 caused actual kernel panics so bad it couldn't even blink caps lock.  =þ
<ikonia> @
<l337ingDisorder> can anyone tell me how to uninstall a program I just installed from source?
<CarlFK> l337ingDisorder: what command installed it?
<l337ingDisorder> CarlFK: make install
<l337ingDisorder> CarlFK: but there's no make uninstall
<l337ingDisorder> or make remore
<l337ingDisorder> err make remove
<CarlFK> check the Makefile
<l337ingDisorder> CarlFK: Ok thanks. It's quite long - what should I look for?
<CarlFK> "install"
<CarlFK> then something similar for removing
<CarlFK> if there isn't, then look at what install does, and un do that
<CarlFK> which is generally a pain
<x1250> l337ingDisorder, try the INSTALL or README files, if they exist. Or, see this: http://lists.arabeyes.org/archives/general/2002/June/msg00041.html
<l337ingDisorder> it has Clean and Veryclean
<l337ingDisorder> yeah I checked the INSTALL and README files. No help there
<l337ingDisorder> looks like I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and remove it manually.
<x1250> http://lists.arabeyes.org/archives/general/2002/June/msg00041.html can help
<ideasman_42> hey there, many packages here?
<ideasman_42> (people who package apps)
<crimsun> packages or maintainers/developers?
<DanaG> Hmm, any chance of "forward-porting" (yes, forward) this fix?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 261318 in linux "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [High,In progress]
<fde> How much progress has happened so far with new packages? Seems things have just been recompiled so far?
<nosrednaekim> when can we expect ath5k drivers in jaunty?
<nosrednaekim> I had to manually compile them, which wasn't difficult but it was a bit time consuming
 * DanaG thinks it's funny that the Intrepid-proposed kernel has fixed Toshiba support... and the Jaunty kernel does not.
<DanaG> grr... stupid nvidia completely ignores even single-monitor xrandr requests.
<DanaG> ... and forgets my screen resolution settings each time Xorg starts.
<DanaG> And my CRT thinks it's not 4:3 -- it calls itself 1280x1024.  I keep having to set it back to 1280x960 manually... every damn time I log on.
<fde> DanaG: Its much more productive to complain via launchpad where a developer is likely to read  ;)
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-25
<Volkodav> is nvidia issue resolved yet ?
<terli> does the new multi pointer system automatically detect and configure extra pointer devices as different pointers?
<terli> I've got a wacom tablet I'd consider using as a second cursor
<terli> hey.
<terli> I hear you people keep trying to get parallels workstation working.
<terli> http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=32581.
<terli> your work is done.
<terli> take a trip to hawaii.
<sidney> how do i enable sound in ubuntu 8.10
<andersk> First try double-clicking on the volume control icon, and make sure that *both* Master and PCM are unmuted and at a nonzero level.  That's the most common issue, anyway.
<sidney> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<sidney> lspci -v dosent list my sound card
<sidney> alsaconfig is this a good command?
<gnomefreak> sidney: please ask in #ubuntu for anything that was a final release, this channel is for 9.04 only
<sidney> i cant update ubuntu 8.10 I get this error >dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ahadiel> sidney, Then maybe you should do what it says.
<Ahadiel> And this channel is for 9.04, go to #ubuntu
<hischild> So how are things over here?
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> Will the next version of Ubuntu feature ext4 file system ?
<hischild> Is conky2 part of Jaunty?
<Dam-man> Will Jaunty Jackalope use Gnome 3?
<thatguy_> xanax: probably as an optional feature, itll be in the kernel
<xanax`> ok
<xanax`> it looks promising on the paper
<DanaG> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/hal/2006-October/006317.html
<DanaG> Odd... Jaunty HAL doesn't have this.
<drunkenkilla> hello
<drunkenkilla> i have to install ubuntu now and i wanted to know, if the system is running or have it many bugs at this time?
<joaopinto> drunkenkilla, you should install the stable version, unless you plan to resolve or helping resolving problems
<penguin42> anyone understand how X autoconfigures itself these days? I'm running in a VirutalBox VM and it doesn't like the virtualbox X module on Jaunty - fair enough - so I'm running with vga= to select a mode, the framebuffer console is running fine with that, but X is having problems convincing itself the 'monitor' can run at that rate
<penguin42> I'd have expected fb mode on X just to be able to follow the current fb settings
<amortvigil> hey!
<penguin42> hi
<amortvigil> i just installed jaunty
<amortvigil> :D
<penguin42> congrats
<amortvigil> penguin42: i dont understand this is for april isnt it?
<amortvigil> why is it already usable?
<amortvigil> this is alpha isnt it?
<penguin42> I think because what happens is that bits of it will keep changing for a few months - at the moment not that much has changed
<penguin42> they don't start from fresh for each one; stuff will get broken sometime over the next few months on and off, sometimes it will mostly work, sometimes it won't
<amortvigil> penguin42: ok:P
<penguin42> amortvigil: So don't be surprised if it all breaks horribly!
<amortvigil> penguin42: ok :P i will
<amortvigil> i got a bug
<amortvigil> when i want to install nvidia-glx-180 it wants to delete xorg
<amortvigil> :|
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-26
<andersk> Okay, this is going to sound crazy. Compiz animations are now sliding my mouse pointer across the screen all by itself.
<andersk> When I open a window, the mouse pointer slides away from it, and when I close a window, the mouse pointer slides toward it.
<DanaG> Mmm, gotta' love having cable modem and router on a UPS.
<DanaG> Power is out right now... but I am not out.  =þ
<Splex> DanaG, yeah exactly :)
<DanaG> huh?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, power came back a while ago.
<Splex> Having router/cable modem on UPS
<Splex> when all is dark... still hooked up
<DanaG> Dad's UPS is rather weak, though: lasted only 30 minutes, powering cable modem, router, cable-based phone adapter (for landline), and an iMac in S3 suspend-to-RAM.
<Splex> even better... have a backup generator that kicks in
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the phone thing really is valuable... it gives you time to find the phone number of the power company, and then use even the land line to call them.
<Splex> phone thing?
<DanaG> Most informative non-advertising-ey thing: http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5896556/claims.html
<DanaG> Interestingly enough, the box has an ethernet port that would render the cable modem redundant... but Charter doesn't use it. :(
<DanaG> Another very handy thing: if you buy a computer that has Intel AMT as an option.... buy it with it enabled.
<DanaG> There's nothing quite like having a network-accessible serial port, for getting complete traces of kernel panics and such.
<Splex> oh, telephone over cable modem
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> I wish they would consolidate the devices... it'd save a few watts.
<Splex> id like to see things become more simplified... would help with security issues too
<Splex> it seems like things are becoming so bloated
<Splex> the focus for companies is coming out with new products for people to buy... rather than simplification.
<Splex> optimization
<DanaG> heh, g-p-m says I have 9 minutes; ACPI says I have 20.
<bexamous> 20 minutes I guss
<Splex> yess, better trust acpi it seems
<DanaG> Odd... gnome-power-manager seems to be confused.  It shows battery discharge time profile like this:
<DanaG> X axis: percentage; Y axis: time; line: flat at y=0.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should file a bug on that, and attach the .csv files.
<amortvigil> morning
<BUGabundo> hi everyone?
<BUGabundo> how is xtmas treating everyone?
<BUGabundo> can I ask some dev to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/311521
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread" [Undecided,New]
<mluser-home> Anyone know if 'update-manager -d' is currently broken?
<mluser-home> from intrepid to jaunty
<tretle_> hi, I saw on a maintainers blog that packagekit is going to be the new default for kubuntu 9.04, is this true for ubuntu 9.04 too?
<DanaG> stupid iwlagn... blinking on activity is very very annoying.
<DanaG> Aah, much better.  Fixed it.
<DanaG> I also fixed the battery reporting; I just removed all the bogus profiling records, and copied back just one valid one.
<x1250> (j #radeonhd
<x1250> fingers
<Yownanymous> hello
<Yownanymous> hello?
<Yownanymous> anyone here?
<Yownanymous> can anyone actually see any messages I post?
<joaopinto> Yownanymous, yes
<Yownanymous> yay
<Yownanymous> so erm...
<Yownanymous> anyone else speaking lol?
<Yownanymous> argh, this is boring
<Yownanymous> anyone know what kind of colour scheme Jaunty is getting?
<skyjumper> nvidia currently broken in jaunty?
<andersk> You need to add Section "ServerFlags" Option "IgnoreABI" "True" EndSection to your xorg.conf.
<skyjumper> how about the xserver-xorg-core conflict?
<skyjumper> works after forcing install of nvidia-glx-180
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-27
<colee> Hello! :)
<colee> I am running the version of KDE 4 in Jaunty, and it is giving me a VERY strange error:
<colee> <colee> then where do I ask?
<colee> oops >.>
<colee> kwin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI26KDecorationFactoryUnstable
<colee> how do I fix it?
<JontheEchidna> colee: the output of apt-cache policy kdelibs5 and apt-cache policy kde-window-manager please. :)
<JontheEchidna> (in pastebin of course)
<JontheEchidna> basically make sure both have the same 4.1.x version
<JontheEchidna> actually do libkwineffects rather than kdelibs5
<colee> http://rafb.net/p/nRmqRS86.html <- kdelibs5
<JontheEchidna> Your type of error usually comes when one component is at one version and one component is at a different version
<JontheEchidna> I'd check to see that you are really, truly up to date
<colee> kde-window-manager:
<colee>   Installed: 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1
<colee>   Candidate: 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu2
<colee>   Version table:
<colee>      4:4.1.85-0ubuntu2 0
<colee>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<colee>  *** 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1 0
<colee>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<colee>      4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 0
<colee>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages
<colee>      4:4.1.2-0ubuntu12 0
<colee>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<colee>  <- kde-window-manager
<colee> CRAP >.<
<colee> I thought I had the link to the pastebine...
<colee> http://rafb.net/p/JUmGuv63.html <- kde-window-manage
<JontheEchidna> I just blame klipper when that happens :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you don't seem to be up to date
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend doing a dist-upgrade for good measure and then logging out/in
<colee> do do do...
<mewshi> Hi :)  How do I get screensavers in kde4 on Jaunty?
<mewshi> how can I get ksirtet to install?
<crimsun> instead of kblocks?
<karthik_> hey
<karthik_> need some help in ubuntu regarding how it does switching workspaces internally
<x1250> uh?
<mewshi> hi
<mewshi> could I get help with kbluetooth4?
<gnomefreak> mewshi: interpid?
<mewshi> jaunty...
<gnomefreak> mewshi: try in #kubuntu or wait for someone that uses kde alot/or more often, or a bluetooth person.
<gnomefreak> oh well
<Tenkawa> Is Jaunty affected by the same madwifi/atheros problem that cropped up in 8.10 requiring switching to the ath5k module in backports?
<razor1394> I need help with very slow 2d rendering under Jaunty alpha 2 with 3200hd. Same misery with radeon, ati and radeonhd. Please help.
<razor1394> fglrx crashes the system
<x1250> razor1394, try #radeonhd too if you want
<x1250> razor1394, I asked on #radeonhd, and support for your card is not completed yet. 2D acceleration is supported through the Device Option "ShadowFB"  "On" in xorg.conf. No 3D supported yet.
<razor1394> x1250, tried that yesterday noone answered :-( I see you got an answer about the same gpu.
<razor1394> ok
<razor1394> I'm restarting X.
<x1250> razor1394, did it work?
<razor1394> No. (WW) RADEONHD(0): Option "ShadowFB" is not used
<razor1394> x1250, this should be it.  Option "AccelMethod" "ShadowFB"
<x1250> razor1394, yes, it seems to be AccelMethod
<razor1394> (**) RADEONHD(0): Option "AccelMethod" "ShadowFB"
<razor1394> (**) RADEONHD(0): Selected ShadowFB.
<razor1394> (WW) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomAllocateFbScratch: FW FB scratch area 335523840 (size: 20480) extends beyond available framebuffer size 268435456
<razor1394> still slow :(
<x1250> razor1394, whats does your xorg.conf looks like? pastebinit please
<razor1394> x1250, http://pastebin.com/d6f00fc5e
<x1250> razor1394, that looks ok to me. Don't you have 2D acceleration working now?
<razor1394> x1250, nope not by a long shot
<razor1394> x1250, http://pastebin.com/d5d9f43ee
<crimsun> oo/win 21
<crimsun> err, sorry
<x1250> razor1394, (II) RADEONHD(0): Direct rendering turned off by default. Use Option "DRI" to enable.
<x1250> razor1394, try using Option "DRI" under Device
<razor1394> x1250, glxgears works now but I don't think dri is a very good idea (unstable). 2d is still dead slow. (WW) RADEONHD(0): Direct rendering for R600 an up forced on - This is NOT officially supported at the hardware level and may cause instability or lockups
<picard_pwns_kirk> installing the nvidia drivers in the repos also removes xorg, is this a known problem?
<x1250> razor1394, thats odd, try asking on #radeonhd why 2D acceleration is not working...
<x1250> razor1394, have you tried the vesa driver?
<razor1394> x1250, nope X always defaults to radeon unless I specify fglrx or radeonhd, will try it
<crimsun> Jazzva: first, wget http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/jazzva_dell_1525.diff
<crimsun> Jazzva: next, apt-get source linux-image-2.6.28-4-generic
<Jazzva> crimsun: it'll take a while (~6 mins)
<crimsun> lucky you. took me all of 2 days.
<Jazzva> crimsun: poor you... why don't you get a faster connection?
<crimsun> Jazzva: i do have a faster connection, but i'm not at that place
<Jazzva> crimsun: ah...
<Jazzva> crimsun: done
<Jazzva> ok, I applied the patch too...
<crimsun> Jazzva: cp /boot/config-2.6.28-4-generic .config && make oldconfig && make prepare && make vmlinux && make SUBDIRS=sound/pci/hda
<crimsun> .config belongs in the toplevel extracted source
<crimsun> i.e., linux-2.6.28/.config
<Jazzva> ok
<crimsun> thus, my commands above are given assuming you're in said dir
<crimsun> Jazzva: after all that finishes, back up /lib/modules/2.6.28-4-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko and replace it with the one you just compiled
<crimsun> Jazzva: then you'll need to reboot due to a codec reinit bug
<crimsun> (some hardware just needs an unload and load, but your sigmatel needs an actual warm boot)
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-28
<Jazzva> crimsun: either I have done something wrong, or this is not working :/. Now I lost all sound...
<crimsun> Jazzva: rerun the alsa-info.sh script
<Jazzva> I copied the compiled snd-hda-intel.ko file to /lib/modules/.../hda/
<Jazzva> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=165bfa1269c08c28f5b3241e1e21277c124b5a13
<crimsun> Jazzva: that's because snd-hda-intel isn't loaded. what happens when you `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel'?
<crimsun> i.e., what errors appear in dmesg|tail -50 ?
<Jazzva> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93961/
<crimsun> Jazzva: oh, bah. so you need make SUBDIRS=sound instead of make SUBDIRS=sound/pci/hda
<Jazzva> ah, ok :)
<crimsun> silly msyms
<Jazzva> crimsun: do I need to just rerun "make SUBDIRS=sound" or all make commands?
<crimsun> Jazzva: well, to be sure, make SUBDIRS=sound/pci/hda clean && make SUBDIRS=sound
<Jazzva> ok
<crimsun> sorry, should have remembered you need SUBDIRS=sound instead. it has been a while since i did out-of-tree compilations.
<Jazzva> no problem :)
 * Jazzva reboot
<Jazzva> crimsun: it works :D. Thanks a lot for the patch.
<crimsun> Jazzva: err, meaning "it works", please be more specific
<crimsun> like, that change potentially causes regressions, so i need to be very, very, very sure before i send it upstream
<Jazzva> crimsun: the sound is there, and the microphone jack works...
<Jazzva> I'll test it a bit more (to see if the internal mic still works)
<crimsun> Jazzva: does jack sense/eapd work, too? e.g., when you unplug the headphones, speakers unmute, etc.
<Jazzva> crimsun: yes, for both headphone jacks...
<crimsun> Jazzva: ok, please test thoroughly as possible
<crimsun> Jazzva: i'm around for a bit more, so i can look into regressions if you experience any
<Jazzva> crimsun: weird. I have been playing with the sound controls, and suddenly the sound started fading-out, and now it's gone :)
<crimsun> where were you playing with the sound controls?
<Jazzva> crimsun: And it looks like it switched back to built-in microphone, even though it's set to external...
<Jazzva> crimsun: changing the levels... there are master, headphone, pcm, front, surround, center, lfe... I think I was playing with Front or Surround when it started fading out.
<crimsun> Jazzva: ah, you need to reset the 'Input Source's, probably
<crimsun> Jazzva: open a terminal emulator and look at amixer -Dhw:0
<Jazzva> crimsun: to reset to what?
<crimsun> Jazzva: i need to see the output from that command, first =)
<Jazzva> it looks like my DNS died... not opening any site.
<crimsun> ENOTASOUNDBUG
<crimsun> =)
<Jazzva> heh :)...
<Jazzva> sure, it's my providers bug... will switch to opendns after this. as soon as I'm able to get their IP addresses :). and then I will paste the output of "amixer -Dhw:0"
<crimsun> "Our nameservers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220"
<Jazzva> crimsun: thanks :). I just started searching for that over mobile phone
<Jazzva> hmm, weird. It's not opening anything I try, except for www.google.com... crimsun, I'll ping you once this issue with my provider/somebody-else resolves...
<crimsun> ok. in the meantime, i've triaged that bug.
<Jazzva> crimsun: not sure if you received my message, here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/93977/
<crimsun> Jazzva: probably need to unmute 'Mic as Output' and 'IEC958'
<Jazzva> crimsun: nope, that does nothing... let me restart, and see if this reappears.
<crimsun> probably will, since alsactl store is used...
<Jazzva> crimsun: it seems it starts fading out when I plug in the headphones...
<Jazzva> crimsun: all volume settings seem unchanged
<crimsun> Jazzva: try the following, but be aware that it forces a reboot: sudo kill $(sudo lsof -t /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo reboot
<Jazzva> crimsun: ok, brb...
<D3RGPS31> during upgrade, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m4b5fa10d
<Jazzva> crimsun: the same happens...
<crimsun> Jazzva: so sound is audible as long as the headphones are _not_ plugged in?
<Jazzva> crimsun: yes. once they're plugged in, the sound starts fading out. If I unplug them, the sound stops fading out (but doesn't resume to the usual level)
<crimsun> Jazzva: ok, thanks.
<crimsun> i'll revise the patch
<Jazzva> crimsun: thank you :). I'll retest when you're done with it, just ping me.
<D3RGPS31> during upgrade, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m4b5fa10d :/
<crimsun> Jazzva: you'll need to reverse the existing patch and apply http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/jazzva_dell_1525_take2.diff
<Jazzva> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> Jazzva: make sure you do a `make SUBDIRS=sound/pci/hda clean && make SUBDIRS=sound/pci/hda' afterward
<Jazzva> SUBDIRS=sound :)
<crimsun> nah, you should already have sound compiled
<Jazzva> ah... right.
<Jazzva> noticed that after I wrote it :)
<crimsun> actually, i think to be on the safe side you should use make SUBDIRS=sound
<crimsun> so yeah, you're right originally
<crimsun> yeah, i think clean actually does the right thing here, so you do need SUBDIRS=sound
<crimsun> =)
<crimsun> Kconfig is subtle!
<crimsun> i'm going to be offline for about 45-60 mins, but i'll be back immediately after
<Jazzva_> crimsun: it looks like it doesn't fade out the sound, but the external microphone is not working again
<DanaG> Heh... update-manager is segfaulting.
<NoelJB> ture
<crimsun> Jazzva: ok, new patch
<crimsun> d'oh
<onetinsoldier> i'm about to burn the CD, install a pretty bumpy road? hehe
<nosrednaekim> onetinsoldier: actually, it went smoothly for me (Kubuntu though)
<onetinsoldier> nosrednaekim: roger, hmmm
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu should actually rockier... since its using a beta of KDE4 :P
<onetinsoldier> my 8.10 install is Ubuntu. perhaps for Jaunty i sholkd make it Kubuntu
<onetinsoldier> should*
<nosrednaekim> eh, whatever you like metter
<onetinsoldier> i like KDE plaenty good too. i like a lot of the window managers that are available
<nosrednaekim> yeah, then definately check out KDE 4.2 in Kubuntu
<onetinsoldier> you know what, i will
 * onetinsoldier goes to download kubuntu
<pflops> kde4.1 was not all that good
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... but 4.2 fixed pretty much every feature issue with 4.1
<onetinsoldier> kde 4.X.xis a major step for kde. it's not like the step kde2.X to kde3.x where the interface didn't change all that much
<onetinsoldier> and new releases of kde are also rough around the edges at first
<onetinsoldier> so, given time, it'll probably improve by miles
<onetinsoldier> nosrednaekim: where's a good place to download jaunty  kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> I just got it from the link off the kubuntu.org announcement
<pflops> a search for 9.04 should yield something for it
<onetinsoldier> i think i found it, thanks pflops
<onetinsoldier> time for bed for me. i'll install and be back tomorrow. night all
<weternal> how has everyone's experience of Jaunty been so far?  I'm just upgrading
<x1250> is there any git update planned for the ati opensource driver?
<tta> does anyone know why firefox metapackage still points to firefox-3.05 and not FF-3.1
<gnomefreak> tta: make sure you add firefox 3.1 in custom prefered settings
<gnomefreak> it should read firefox-3.1 %s
<tta> gnomefreak: thanks, not going to install it though, just wondering why metapgk is not depenging on it...
<onetinsoldier> hello. i installed Jaunty this morning and it went ok. but after the updating the system crashes with a Signal 15(seen in /var/log/messages), my monitor powers off when the loading bar gets to the end. it's probably an Xorg issue as that when the kdm screen should come up and there were certainly updates to Xorg. if anyone wants to try and help troubleshoot i'd be happy to work with you.
<charlie-tca> I don't much about troubleshooting, but if you edit the menu line in GRUB when starting and remove splash
<charlie-tca> you can see any error messages being output
<onetinsoldier> yeah, i thought about that already and removed the 'silent' option, but haven't tried booting into Jaunty Kubuntu again yet
<charlie-tca> I do not run Kubuntu, but Xubuntu instead.
<onetinsoldier> roger
<sanjiv> hi guys.. i upgraded to Jaunty and since then fglrx fails to load..
<sanjiv> it says that the Xorg version i have is 7.1-7.3 whereas i have 7.4 installed.. which it requires..
<sanjiv> and moreover.. there is a miInitVisualsProc invalid symbol error.. and GLX does not load either..
<sanjiv> any idea what is wrong?
<sanjiv> i tried reinstalling all xorg packages.. and all fglrx packages.. and still this issue persists..
<sanjiv> anybody having the same problem with ATI fglrx driver?
<sanjiv> dkms status says that driver version 8.561 is installed on kernel 2.6.28-3..
<sanjiv> yet fglrx fails to load.. because it cannot see that xorg 7.4 is installed..
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: hi
<sanjiv> hi..
<onetinsoldier> you're using jaunty?
<sanjiv> yeah.. upgraded two days ago..
<onetinsoldier> one moment
<sanjiv> alright..
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: well, first. we might be able to solve the mystery of the xorg version, maybe
<sanjiv> okay..
<onetinsoldier> but
<onetinsoldier> unless i'm mistaken, you won't get the fglrx driver working in jaunty
<sanjiv> and why is that?
<onetinsoldier> it doesn't work with kernel 2.6.28 yet, as far as i know. anyway, i'm pretty sure it doesn't
<sanjiv> well.. i have kernel 2.6.27-10 installed as well.. however.. fglrx does not seem to work on that as well.. due to the same xorg version issue..
<onetinsoldier> heck, they(ati) just made it so the latest version of fglrx works with 2.6.27
<sanjiv> synaptic says that the xorg version is 7.4.. and "X -version" outputs 1.5.99.3..
<onetinsoldier> oh.. i see
<onetinsoldier> there is a possiblity
<onetinsoldier> that the xorg 7.4 version is too new for it to recognize!
<sanjiv> but.. i'll just tell you.. the kernel 2.6.27-10 after the jaunty upgrade does not work.. however.. i was running fglrx on the 2.6.27-10 while on intrepid.. now it shows up as 2.6.27-10 Jaunty (development branch)..
<sanjiv> wasn't xorg 7.4 installed on intrepid as well?
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: doh! yes, your right
<onetinsoldier> soo, hmmm
<onetinsoldier> dpkg -l xserver-xorg   .. what's that show?
<sanjiv> one moment..
<sanjiv> ii  xserver-xorg   1:7.4~5ubuntu9 the X.Org X server
<onetinsoldier> i'm not in jaunty myself right now.. i installed it just today, and then I updated. after updating, it poops out on me
<onetinsoldier> wont' boot
<sanjiv> hmm.. that's bad.. anyway.. do you have any idea how this could be fixed?
<onetinsoldier> welll, it boots and then poops out
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: i'm not sure what to think
<sanjiv> have you heard of the "miInitVisualsProc" symbol issue in GLX?
<onetinsoldier> i thought perhaps it would be that you didn't get fully updated
<sanjiv> it says that the minor and major ABI versions do not match.. as well..
<sanjiv> i did get fully updated afaik..
<onetinsoldier> but, if  you say that synaptic show the correct version and so is dpkg, then i'm not sure
<sanjiv> about 462 packages updated..
<sanjiv> hmm..
<vishalrao> sanjiv, what if you use the ati driver instead of fglrx
<onetinsoldier> i installed from the latest jaunty installer, which worked. have you thought about giving that a try?
<vishalrao> edit xorg.conf and replace fglrx with ati
<vishalrao> or radeon, or radeonhd
<sanjiv> im using the ati driver.. however.. no 3D accel.. and no compiz..
<vishalrao> right
<vishalrao> this breakage might last until more updates arrive
<onetinsoldier> yeah, i tend to think it might too
<sanjiv> i hope not for long..
<vishalrao> especially ATI (the company) need to release their closed srouce driver update to work with latest stuff
<onetinsoldier> look at this...
<onetinsoldier> well, hang on
<sanjiv> okay..
<sanjiv> well.. the ATI linux driver website says that the latest closed source ATI Driver works with xorg 7.4..
<onetinsoldier> xorg-server 2:1.5.99.3-0ubuntu3
<vishalrao> sanjiv, tried the radeon and radeonhd drivers? (if they support your card)
<onetinsoldier> 1.5.99.3
<sanjiv> however.. that is no the case here.. so probably there should be some problem with xorg..
<vishalrao> sanjiv , if xversion shows 1.5.99 that means its pre 7.5
<sanjiv> hangon.. let me check..
<onetinsoldier> that's not a  1.6.0.0 yet, so...
<vishalrao> its like " 7.5 beta "
<onetinsoldier> ya
<sanjiv> yeah.. it is 1.5.99-3-0ubuntu3
<sanjiv> hmm.. any solution to that? is a downgrade possible?
<onetinsoldier> i never downgrade... bad idea to even think about it
<sanjiv> what's the solution then?
<sanjiv> im using a dell inspiron 1501 laptop..
<onetinsoldier> anyone will tell you, downgrading is definitely not supported
<sanjiv> Radeon Xpress 1150 i think is the graphic card..
<sanjiv> yeah.. i know.. it might break more stuff i guess..
<vishalrao> sanjiv: i usually use "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" on the command line
<vishalrao> this is a slightly less risky update resolution for unstable stuff
<onetinsoldier> hate to say, but i'm pretty sure fglrx driver is out of the question for a while in jaunty, and i expected that when installing it
<vishalrao> but im a linux newbie myself
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: :-)
<vishalrao> currenty for me, i have old stable xorg server with nvidia working fine, it prompts to upgrade xorg but i avoid it for now...
<sanjiv> okay.. is there any solution to this problem at this moment then? or shall i just wait until we have some updates?
<vishalrao> if ati driver is working, i think you'll have to live without 3D
<sanjiv> i always do manual updates.. never turn automatic updating on..
<vishalrao> if you need it that badly, then prolly need to reinstall intrepid stable :)
<sanjiv> hmm.. i guess i'll have to chill for a bit.. until further updates that fix this problem..
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: hmmm, vishalrao says he has old version of xorg working, perhaps you could downgrade
<sanjiv> vishalrao: are you on jaunty?
<vishalrao> yes
<onetinsoldier> but downgrading is tough
<vishalrao> but like i said i didnt do "manual upgrade" i did "safe upgrade"
<onetinsoldier> you have to use the --force option a lot, and then put packages on 'hold'
<sanjiv> hmm..
<vishalrao> i use aptitude and not apt-get on command line, and use aptitude's "safe-upgrade" command
<sanjiv> i never tried the safe-upgrade.. probably i don't like to be safe.. and i like to take risks.. haha..
<onetinsoldier> i have togo for a while. be back later. good luck guys
<sanjiv> thank you onetinsoldier..
<onetinsoldier> sure. sorry i can't help
<sanjiv> it's alright.. at least we had a good conversation..
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<sanjiv> and at least i know now that i didn't screw up..
<sanjiv> thank you.. :)
<onetinsoldier> well, i'm back for just bit longer, atm
<sanjiv> alright.. welcome back..
<onetinsoldier> hello. i installed Jaunty this morning and it went ok. but after the updating the system crashes with a Signal 15(seen in /var/log/messages), my monitor powers off when the loading bar gets to the end. it's probably an Xorg issue as that when the kdm screen should come up and there were certainly updates to Xorg. if anyone wants to try and help troubleshoot i'd be happy to work with you.
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<sanjiv> i'll try the radeon driver as well.. for my problem..
<onetinsoldier> also, i have since disabled the silent and splash options in grub's menu.lst
<sanjiv> yeah.. it is always good to know what is happening.. rather than be clueless about it..
<sanjiv> what if you go into recovery mode.. does it go into recovery?
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: yeah, i'm clueless about my problem right now
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: i could try that
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log ?
<onetinsoldier> i haven't. i will say, i thnik that would work because the system crashes right when the kdm login screen it supposed to appear
<sanjiv> okay..
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: nothing looksworng with it.. but yeah. i can. but first. let me try and boot into it once more now that i have
<sanjiv> try getting into the root shell at the recovery menu.. and then try starting the X server manually..
<onetinsoldier> disabled the silent and splash options in grub
<sanjiv> at least you have better control over it then wherein you can Ctrl+C easily.. :)
<vishalrao> sanjiv: See known issues in alpha2 release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2   they suggest to use ati open source driver for now
<onetinsoldier> the problem is the kernel crashes.. Signal 15
<vishalrao> kernel crashes??? ouch
<sanjiv> what version kernel is it?
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: ahhh, i need to have a look at that
<sanjiv> thank you vishalrao..
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: why not go ahead and do another full-upgrade to get the latest stuff, then we can look at your Xorg.0.log
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: btw which video card/driver are you using?
<onetinsoldier> well, i just installed and upgraded, not sure what you mean
<vishalrao> oh ok
<onetinsoldier> the original install works.. then i upgraded, and pffft
<sanjiv> you installed and upgraded.. you mean installed from the alternate CD and upgraded after that using the update-manager?
<vishalrao> what does "uname -a" show ?
<onetinsoldier> it wasn't the alternate cd... but yes
<onetinsoldier> and this is Jaunty Kubuntu if it matters
<sanjiv> okay.. i also updated all the packages today.. and it still works.. and im using the Gnome version.. so i really don't know what's wrong..
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: yours is also likely a video driver issue... what is your kernel detailed version and video card/driver?
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: HIS(ATI) Radeon 4850 512 MB with IceQ4 cooler fan
<vishalrao> so you also probably have ati driver issue and need to change your xorg.conf to use "ati" instead of "fglrx"
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: yes..probably a video driver/xorg issue.. there were xorg updates when i updated
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: the Xorg.conf file is... empty
<sanjiv> why don't you do a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to auto-configure it?
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: i didn't upgrade to Jaunty.. it's a fresh install
<vishalrao> can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.ubuntu.com and give the link here?
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: i can't, now
<stan> sanjiv, whats phigh do?
<onetinsoldier> however, i could just reinstall from scratch again, nothing lost... heck, i haven't done anything with Jaunty yet
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.ubuntu.com and give the link here?
<onetinsoldier> stan: it make sure all the questions are asked when configuring a package, even if they've been answered before. if they've been answered when first installed, you might not get all the questions again
<onetinsoldier> unless, you do the -phigh
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: hang on
<sanjiv> thank you for answering that onetinsoldier.. i only said that because the default xorg,conf has that line in there.. and it says that one should use it to reconfigure it.. i didn't know the answer..
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: roger, you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: now, can you give me several minutes? i'm going to try to boot it again. i'll brb as soon as i can, ok? then i'll post it
<vishalrao> cool :)
<onetinsoldier> ok, cool
<sanjiv> vishalrao
<sanjiv> vishalrao: i'll try using the radeon driver.. be back in a bit..
<onetinsoldier> hello.. back
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: i may have to leave soon. just an fyi
<vishalrao> np
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: there's 2 log files
<vishalrao> Xorg.0.log is the one of interest
<onetinsoldier> Xorg.0.log and Xorg.failsafe.log
<onetinsoldier> i figured as much. just checking
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94425/
<vishalrao> looking... lets see if i can figure out anything, being a noob and all :)
<onetinsoldier> ok, hehe
<onetinsoldier> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty, and as you can see, it's choosing the 'radeon_drv.so' driver
<vishalrao> looks like you loading "radeon" driver? want to try "radeonhd" or just "ati" in your xorg.conf
<vishalrao> yes
<onetinsoldier> sure
<onetinsoldier> which do you thinki should try first?
<vishalrao> try ati first
<onetinsoldier> ok, hang on
<vishalrao> do you know the lines to put into xorg.conf? could look up on the web
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: i know how
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: where are you on IRC from? console? another PC?
<onetinsoldier> nope... guess again
<onetinsoldier> :P
<vishalrao> failsafe X ?
<onetinsoldier> it's an ancient chinese secret
<onetinsoldier> lol
<onetinsoldier> ok.. ok
<onetinsoldier> here's how
<onetinsoldier> i have Intrepid installed on on the same PC. so i just mount Jaunty from Intrepis once i boot back into Intrepid
<vishalrao> cool :)
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<onetinsoldier> it makes working with unstable releases like this much easier
<vishalrao> but when you try to load jaunty X, you boot into the jaunty kernel right?
<onetinsoldier> oh yes...
<vishalrao> its not like you chroot into jaunty and try to start X ?
<onetinsoldier> no
<onetinsoldier> i have to reboot to try all this
<vishalrao> cool... ok... i'll be interested ti know if ati worked for you.. you could also try radeonhd for kicks... then settle for ati
<onetinsoldier> so, it takes a few minutes
<vishalrao> alrighty
<onetinsoldier> not that there's anyting to see, but i'll post my xorg.conf file
<vishalrao> ok
<vishalrao> i hope its not due to unstable KDE 4.2 trunk KDM crashing :)
<onetinsoldier> might be... but i doubt. Signal 15 in /var/log/messages
<onetinsoldier> KDE might be powerful.. but cause the kernel to crash all by itself? i doubt it
<onetinsoldier> but it could be
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94434/
<sanjiv> vishalrao hi im back..
<onetinsoldier> ok, going to reboot and try it out
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: wb
<vishalrao> ok
<vishalrao> hi sanjiv
<sanjiv> onetinsoldier hi.. i tried the radeon driver.. it works the same as the ati driver..
<vishalrao> sanjiv: now you can try the "radeonhd" driver before going back to "ati" :) just for kicks to see if 3D works
<sanjiv> okay.. let me try..
<sanjiv> vishalrao im back
<onetinsoldier> back
<sanjiv> onetinsoldier im back too..
<vishalrao> i just found out ati is same as radeon :) at http://www.x.org/wiki/ati
<onetinsoldier> roger sanjiv hello and welcome back
<sanjiv> thanks.. :)
<vishalrao> so sanjiv you should stick to ati, and onetinsoldier you can try radeonhd :D
<sanjiv>  vishalrao  thanks.. :)
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: yes..it's an HIS(ATI) Radeon 4850 512MB
<onetinsoldier> i have a feeling it still won't work, but ill try it
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: so what happened? still crash with "ati" ? try radeonhd, if that also crashes its probably unstable KDE/KDM
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: i have a feeling it still won't work, but ill try it
<onetinsoldier> it may be the KDE
<vishalrao> yes :)
<vishalrao> but its worth a shot, go for it
<vishalrao> radeonhd FTW !
<onetinsoldier> right now, i'm in Ubuntu 8.10, the gnome flavor
<onetinsoldier> but KDE is cool. i thought i'd put on a different flavor for Jaunty ;-)
<vishalrao> jaunty is surprisingly stable for me... nvidia , compiz, wireless, sound :)
<vishalrao> but then again, i havent done a full upgrade to the bleeding edge
<onetinsoldier> i was bale to ctrl+alt+delete to get a restart. so i checked my /var/log/messages, it still has the Signal 15 as the last line
<vishalrao> can you paste the last line here?
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: lucky devil. i'm thinking i'm going to have to install what works, the version that's installed from the original installer, and then wait a couple weeks to upgrade
<onetinsoldier> Dec 28 10:45:34 maroon-bells kernel: [   20.055146] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<onetinsoldier> Dec 28 10:45:34 maroon-bells kernel: [   20.113795] NET: Registered protocol family 17
<onetinsoldier> Dec 28 12:45:52 maroon-bells exiting on signal 15
<vishalrao> that may not be kernel, it could be anything printing that log, right?
<vishalrao> but yes, install what works, then maybe try just "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" if you want to risk it again...
<onetinsoldier> i thought it was the kernel, but i might not be indeed, especially since i was about to get a reboot from a Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<Volkodav> hmm when I get to partitioner it will not allow me to choose partitions - they are kinda blocked ?
<onetinsoldier> i = it
<Volkodav> is there a text installer ?
<vishalrao> Volkodav: alpha2 ? i think this is a known problem with manual partitioning :)
<onetinsoldier> i didn't have any problem with manual partitioning
<Volkodav> what's the workaround ?
<vishalrao> Volkodav: i believe even the alternate install CD has this issue, but you could try it if you can download it quickly...
<onetinsoldier> Volkodav: are you using the .iso dated 12-19?
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: you used alpha1 right? this problem is with alpha2
<Volkodav> I think so yes
<onetinsoldier> i used alpha2 i believe
<Volkodav> alpha 2 here
<onetinsoldier> how can i checkfor sure?
<vishalrao> i dunno, ISO MD5 sum maybe ?
<onetinsoldier> hang on
<sanjiv> Volkodav do you have any idea about the fglrx issue? it's not working on Jaunty alpha 2 with 2.6.28-3 kernel with xorg 7.4 (1.5.99-3-0ubuntu3).. ?
<vishalrao> sanjiv: you still hope to get fglrx working? ::)
<onetinsoldier> I did a search on Jaunty Kubuntu download - first hit at the top says... Kubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) Alpha 2
<vishalrao> wont happen until ATI release updated driver
<sanjiv> vishalrao sure.. hope never ends.. :)
<onetinsoldier> this is where i downloaded from...  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-2/
<Volkodav> ATI sux0rz period
<sanjiv> vishalrao: someone somewhere might know or some fix for it..
<vishalrao> sanjiv: hehe
<vishalrao> Volkodav: try the alternate CD, see known issues at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2
<Volkodav> ok
<sanjiv> vishalrao: it's always good to have some hope.. and the optimism that all problems have a solution.. sooner or later you'll stumble upon those solutions..
<vishalrao> sooner or later....im guessing later :P   (pessimistic me)
<vishalrao> sanjiv: why is 3D important to you at the same time you are trying alpha unstable version?
<vishalrao> if its so important you could return to intrepid, no? im curious
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao and, especially sanjiv, from this page -->   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2 --> Known Issues "A new XServer, version 1.6, is included in Alpha-2. The binary proprietary drivers -fglrx and -nvidia are not yetsupported for this server and will exhibit various serious issues if run against it."
<sanjiv> vishalrao: well 3D is not important for me.. however, it is always good to have some eye candy.. :)
<vishalrao> yes onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> Users of these drivers are encouraged o wait or to switch to the corresponding open source drivers (-ati and -nv respectively) in the meantime.
<vishalrao> im thinking i should also do a full upgrade so that my nvidia eye candy breaks ! then i can try the open source nv driver :)
<vishalrao> im just worried about losing wifi
<sanjiv> onetinsoldier: thank you.. i read that.. however.. just hoping that if someone has a workaround to that problem.. :)
<onetinsoldier> i'm off to try radeonhd for the heck of it.. be back in a bit
<vishalrao> :)
<onetinsoldier> sanjiv: yeah, roger. i'd loveto have fglrx working too. but i knew even before i downloaded Juanty, ain't happening
<onetinsoldier> brb
<sanjiv> vishalrao and onetinsoldier: everything else seems to work on my system hopefully.. i noticed that skype crashes because of detecting the wrong sound hardware or something..
<vishalrao> sanjiv: try "pulseaudio -k" to kill it, then see if skype works
<vishalrao> sound will be especially broken due to pulseaudio work...
<sanjiv> any idea why skype crashes? i tried deleting the ".Skype" folder in my home dir..
<sanjiv> okay.. thank you.. i'll try..
<vishalrao> sanjiv: the root/main reason for all this is you are running an UNSTABLE alpha :D  it is also mentioned in the topic of this IRC channel
<vishalrao> "it will most certainly break your system in bad ways" :)
<vishalrao> only the sadistic suckers for punishment run alphas
<sanjiv> vishalrao: hmm.. i know.. and yeah.. i tried that and it still crashes.. probably it should get fixed are more and more updates are released..
<vishalrao> btw im upgrading my jaunty too... so i think im going to lose audio and nvidia 3d too :D
<sanjiv> vishalrao: well.. that's gonna be worthwhile
<sanjiv> i have broken my system a few times before.. since dapper.. and it's always a pleasure to try to fix it.. it teaches you not to be a "masochist".. however.. some people like me don't ever learn.. :P
<vishalrao> did you say you have dell 1525 ?
<vishalrao> i have hp pavilion tx1302au tablet PC
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: wb... so how did it go?
<onetinsoldier> vishalrao: well, that was interesting
<onetinsoldier> it went.... well, better
<vishalrao> :D
<vishalrao> but...
<onetinsoldier> i came right back so we could discuss
<sean_aus> vishalrao: i have a dell inspiron 1501..
<onetinsoldier> it didn't put my monitor to sleep and there's no Signal 15 in /var/log/messages  !!
<vishalrao> cool
<onetinsoldier> however, the kdm login screen failed to come up
<vishalrao> what about KDE? log in work?
<vishalrao> oh
<onetinsoldier> so i ended up at terminal console to log into
<vishalrao> now we can look into your Xorg.0.log
<sean_aus> vishalrao and onetinsoldier: im sanjiv.. now known as sean_aus..
<vishalrao> i read some issue about EXA needing to be enabled (or disabled)
<onetinsoldier> that means... either kdm is hosed, or, we have something interesting to look at in the X log file
<vishalrao> sean_aus:  :D
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier: right
<onetinsoldier> howdy there sean_aus :-)
<onetinsoldier> let me have a look
<sean_aus> vishalrao: EXA seems to be enabled by default in Jaunty.. however.. a few installations do not have it enabled..
<sean_aus> so those have to be manually enabled..
<sean_aus> im new to IRC.. someone msgd me.. a PM.. telling me that i shud change my nick and not display my real name..
<sean_aus> so i did.. :)
<vishalrao> ya, i wonder if that EXA thing is causing onetinsoldier's KDM problem
<sean_aus> could be..
<sean_aus> try disabling EXA..
<vishalrao> lol
<onetinsoldier> what the?? --> (EE) Failed to load module "radeonhd" (module does not exist, 0)   (EE) No drivers available.   Fatal server error: no screens found
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier:  heh, maybe its running vesa now :D
<onetinsoldier> haha, perhaps
<vishalrao> does it log what driver it loaded eventually?
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier: i think that the driver is not installed
<onetinsoldier> let me post the log file
<onetinsoldier> well, sounds like it not installed, hang on and i'll see if i can tell from here
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier: yeah i think you should install it and then probably do a modprobe if you do not want to reboot.. :)
<onetinsoldier> ok, just for kicks -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/94458/
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier you might need to run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd"..
<vishalrao> onetinsoldier:  looks like X failed to even start... maybe thats why your monitor didnt blank... try changing Xorg.conf to use "vesa" now :)
<onetinsoldier> yep.. looks like it. that deb package is not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<onetinsoldier> i have togo for now, i think. i'll be either soon, or later. take care guys
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier: hmm.. okay
<onetinsoldier> have a good one
<vishalrao> ok bye
<sean_aus> btw.. guys.. i'll see you around tmrw..
<vishalrao> im also going to log off
<sean_aus> i dunno what the time is in your timezone..
<sean_aus> its 4:30 am here.. and im still awake.. gotta sleep now..
<vishalrao> sanjiv are you bengali ?
<sean_aus> vishalrao: nope.. im not.. im a tamilian.. but i don't knw to speak my mother tongue fluently..
<vishalrao> kewl
<sean_aus> see you tmrw.. on this channel.. bye.. gnite.. :)
<razor1394> my issue with slow 2d rendering is still not solved. what package should I report against? xserver-xorg meta?
<crimsun> razor1394: highly doubtful. which X.org driver?
<razor1394> all made for ati: ati, radeon, radeonhd. fglrx crashes the system and vesa won't work at all.
<razor1394> crimsun
<crimsun> razor1394: which actual driver is being loaded?
<razor1394> radeonhd right now for ex...
<crimsun> razor1394: and, is exa or xaa being used?
<crimsun> err
<razor1394> http://pastebin.com/d2cdbb9bd I have no idea about xaa/exa as I've never had to specify that.
<tormod> razor13941: you've got an RS780 card, maybe acceleration is not supported yet
<razor13941> (**) RADEONHD(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<razor13941> (WW) RADEONHD(0): RS780: HW 2D acceleration is not implemented yet.
<razor13941> but why did it work with Intrepid?
<tormod> razor13941: in that case, please file a bug and attach the intrepid log
<tormod> razor13941: well what "worked" ?
<crimsun> razor13941: known issues w/ exa and radeonhd.
<crimsun> razor13941: the source package name is xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<razor13941> tormod, the 2d rendering part. 2d was usable (browsing, scrolling file management, vlc, totem), now It's like using windows with software acceleration drivers at all.
<tormod> razor13941: which driver did you use in Intrepid?
<razor13941> crimsun, I know but the problem is there no matter if I use ati, radeon and radeonhd
<razor13941> tormod, I used mostly radeonhd but radeon worked as well
<razor13941> ok i will try xaa now, if that doesn't work i have tried shadowfb, exa and xaa
<IndyGunFreak> anybody got a horror story?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm bout to boot a thumb drive w/ Jaunty now.
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-21
<_Groo_> brb...
<DanaG> kwin(6358) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detectDriverAndVersion: Detected driver "radeon" , version "(RV.200"
<DanaG> kwin(6358) KWin::Workspace::setupCompositing: Compositing is turned off in options or disabled
<DanaG> argh, can't use kde4.4 compositing.
<_Groo_> DanaG: yeah same problem here
<DanaG> Only works on fglrx, not on radeon.
<_Groo_> DanaG: on another news, i just finished creating virtuoso 5.0.12, working as a charm, already converting by old sesame2 backend
<DanaG> virtuoso?  is that that thing that's always being complained about by Nepomuk, whatever that is?
<_Groo_> DanaG: told ya... aparently they fixed it in beta2 - wink wink.. pleaseeeeeeeee compile it ! :D
<_Groo_> DanaG: yep, the backend needed for nepomuk to work now
<DanaG> I'm also curious what you can do with a tdfx card (Voodoo3) nowadays.
<DanaG> Anything?
<_Groo_> DanaG: a good barbecue?
<DanaG> Or a fingerprint burn-off device?
<DanaG> =þ
<naught101> how stable is Lucid alpha1, compared to Karmic alpha1 when it was released?
<_Groo_> DanaG: eheheh
<_Groo_> naught101: define stable
<_Groo_> can someone point me to a good diff/patch howto? wanna do a diff for the virtuoso package
<yoasif> naught101, there are definitely weird bugs -- weirder than karmic in my experience, but it really depends
<bjsnider> _Groo_, you want to create a patch?
<yoasif> anyone around?
<_Groo_> bjsnider: yes, just read the quilt howto.. already did it.. im finishing my virtuoso 5.0.12 package to send to my ppa
<bjsnider> hahaha buggy was asking for retroshare to be packaged... there are ubuntu packages right here on the downloads page.
<yoasif> heya -- im not sure about this, but i'm running kile in gnome, and it doesn't use gtk widgets (in lucid) -- isn't it supposed to have gtk+ widgets if i change it in qt4config?
<DanaG> heh, cacafire over serial is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooow.
<crimsun> naught101: if you're tracking any Ubuntu development series, you can't stay with a static Alpha
<crimsun> naught101: we push updates constantly, so it's pretty much essential to stay current with updates after reading the appropriate announcement venues (-devel/IRC)
<bjsnider> crimsun, interesting that you would say that
<bjsnider> why do alpha/beta releases at the expense of the daily-live releases?
<naught101> crimsun: I know, I was just looking for two points in common
<naught101> bjsnider: there are daily releases...
<bjsnider> yes there are daily releases
<bjsnider> that's the whole point
<crimsun> bjsnider: point testing tends to be easier with a "frozen" milestone
<naught101> bjsnider: so the alphas/betas aren't at the expense of the dailies...
<bjsnider> naught101, in practice, they are
<bjsnider> we get people in here who just installed an alpha/beta that's 4 days old reporting bugs that have been fixed and released into the daily-live cd
<naught101> ... if people aren't cluey enough to work out to upgrade via apt, then they're gonna have even more problems with dailies, cause they're gonna be downloading ISOs constantly, and putting more load on the server
<bjsnider> what about people who are doing a fresh install because they don't yet have any ubuntu?
<yoasif> dailies are for iso testing...
<yoasif> alpha releases are for installation
<bjsnider> i don't believe that's the case, no
<i_is_broke> there isnt a way to get it to update via internet for the the dailies? without downloading and iso?
<DanaG> umm... there are repositories for a reason.
<DanaG> =þ
<i_is_broke> just asking...im sorry im not as experienced at this as most of you.im still learning.
<i_is_broke> so when it tell the computer to aptitude update its looking the repos for a daily build
<i_is_broke> ?
<i_is_broke> oops i tell^^
<arand> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<i_is_broke> ok?
<IdleOne> apt/aptitude checks the packages in the repos against the packages on your computer if their are newer versions available in the repos then it offers to download and install them
<yoasif> i_is_broke, what are you asking exactly
<yoasif> yeah, what IdleOne said
<arand> i_is_broke: apt-get/aptitude updates a development version just as it does a normal ubuntu system, just that there are way more upgrades happening now in the development stage...
<i_is_broke> ok, but i didnt know that consisted of a daily build for the iso.
<i_is_broke> i know what apt is.and understand most of how it did things, just didnt realize it did that as well.
<IdleOne> the daily builds are meant for testing the installation process basically
<IdleOne> among other things I'm sure
<i_is_broke> ok
<IdleOne> i_is_broke: if you want to keep up to date after installing/upgrading to alpha 1 then run the usual updates and upgrades everyday sometimes 2 or 3 times a day
<i_is_broke> IdleOne, i run updates every evening, figured they would most likely be in by then.
<i_is_broke> considering where i live.
<IdleOne> sounds right
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to set screen resolution in xorg.conf, for non-xrandr drivers?
<bjsnider> DanaG, enter the horizsync and vertrefresh values and then it will be driven up to its native resolution automatically, in theory
<DanaG> Anyway, I got that tdfx "working"... but got all sorts of weird assertion failures from glxinfo.
<DanaG> glxinfo: ../common/drirenderbuffer.c:69: driNewRenderbuffer: Assertion `format == 0x1908 || format == 0x8050 || format == 0x8058 || format == 0x81A5 || format == 0x81A6 || format == 0x81A7 || format == 0x8D48' failed.
<i_is_broke> doesnt okular open pdf files?
<RAOF> i_is_broke: Yes, it does.
<i_is_broke> yeah it does, i was going about it backwards...should of tried the way i just did first.
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<i_is_broke> good morning BUGabundo_work
<i_is_broke> well i dont know how good it is yet, theres snow on the ground here..:(
<BUGabundo_work> hi i_is_broke
<BUGabundo_work> no snow hre
<i_is_broke> its not much, enough to make the roads slick.
<i_is_broke> hey i got a duh question, where is it that they work on ubuntu at?? what time zone is it in.
<BUGabundo_work> i_is_broke: all over the world
<i_is_broke> well when they send out updates where are they coming from? if you know what i mean. trying to figure out when the best time to run update would be.
<BUGabundo_work> i_is_broke: its from main server and other mirrors
<BUGabundo_work> it can came anytime
<BUGabundo_work> once the devs with privs to upload to the builders do it
<BUGabundo_work> and once builders finish building it, and push it to archives
<i_is_broke> ah i see. ok, well then ill keep doing it like i have been...just checking it in the evening then.cause it seems like the best time for me.
<joaopinto> i_is_broke, there is no "best time" for upgrades, except for the alphas and betas, which have freezes
<joaopinto> apart from that, it's just random
<i_is_broke> yeah i understood that.
<joaopinto> actually there is a best time, do it always when you have enough free time afterward in case you need to rescue :D
<i_is_broke> joaopinto, yeah i hear you there...been there done that..lol
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: ahaha
<i_is_broke> hmmm imagine that 13 updates and its only 6:15 am
<i_is_broke> ah its mostly cups.
<crimsun> should be an alsa-lib update soon, too
<crimsun> I think I've spun more uploads in the past week than I have in a year
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha1
<i_is_broke> wasnt any on this one just cups mainly.
<BUGabundo_work> crimsun: ahahaha
<BUGabundo_work> why so many ?
<om26er_> can i make /home partition with btrfs?
<Scott__> anyone using testdrive to test Lucid
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, there are already ubuntu packages for that filesharing app you mentioned yesterday
<bjsnider> on the project downloads page
<Scott__> anyone using testdrive to test Lucid
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BUGabundo_work> bjsnider: thanks
<BUGabundo_work> i tested it a bit last night
<BUGabundo_work> althoug the UI and features are really nice
<BUGabundo_work> the "friends" integration sucks
<BUGabundo_work> as it requires shared Key files :(
<bjsnider> it would probably be very secure though
<soee> hi
<r00t_> Is lucid stable enough that a linux nooB would be able to try it out?
<r00t_> whats the magor changes? Im esp interested in new/addded eyecandy
<BUGabundo_work> r00t_: its not
<BUGabundo_work> please get used to the way Ubuntu (and GNU/Linux in general)  work
<BUGabundo_work> before trying to run a devel release on your day to day maching
<BUGabundo_work> we appreciate your intusiasme and would love to have your feedback
<BUGabundo_work> but some much can and will break, that it makes it hard to recomment you to run it on your own
<bjsnider> Amaranth, ping
<tj83_> hello all, in a bit of a pickle, I just installed Lucid and upon install of the nvidia drivers ver 185, my system no longer starts x, i get a shell only. any quick fixes before i try the binaries from nvidia?
<JontheEchidna> tj83_: to get a working X until you can get the new drivers, you can edit the driver setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "nvidia" to "nv"
<JontheEchidna> then you can change it back once you get the new drivers
<tj83_> JontheEchidna: well, i actually tried that, but will again, stuck in irssi lol
<JontheEchidna> hmm...
<tj83_> JontheEchidna: so are you saying that the repo version drivers are known to be busted and the binaries from nvidia are the current choice?
<JontheEchidna> there might be a PPA somewhere with 190 or 195 version drivers, but I've not been keeping up with it too mucch
<tj83_> JontheEchidna: k, ty, check back in a bit
<genii> Whenever I try to install nvidia-glx-185 it wants to remove any *buntu-desktop package, along with xserver-xorg ....
<bjsnider> genii, people report to me that my 195 ppa version works but i think at this point it's a crapshoot
<bjsnider> nobody's sent me any useful info on why it doesn't work, only reports that it does
<bjsnider> and the situations where it doesn't work, you never know what crap the user has installed that might be interfering
<genii> bjsnider: This current chicken-egg situation is on a fresh install, standard repos, etc.
<genii> bjsnider: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/testing-ppa  ?
<bjsnider> no, not the testing ppa
<genii> OK
<bjsnider> that's for testing...
<genii> bjsnider: Well, that worked, finally
<bjsnider> finally?
<genii> bjsnider: I'd been fiddling with it on and off for about a week, but no joy on getting X to start when using the nvidia-glx drivers.
<genii> ( Kubuntu desktop in this instance )
<bjsnider> nobody uses kde anymore
<tj83_> hello all, on my 4th install of Lucid today, can someone give me info about issues with installing the nvidia drivers? after install all seems well, i have installed the proprietary drivers for nvidia once after an update, and once after a dist-update, I have installed via "Hardware Drivers" and via manual install, I have ran nvidia-xconfig, yet with all of these methods, after install of the drivers i get only a shell, even reverting
<tj83_>  xorg.conf back to "nv" driver proves same result only the shell login.
<tj83_> right now i am at a clean install once again without attempting to enable the drivers, advice would be highly appreciated, Should I give the binaries directly from nvidia a shot? or can i get the repo versions working some way?
<tj83_> has anyone else installed lucid with the nvidia drivers recently with success?
<DanaG> I believe xorg-edgers ppa has a newer nvidia driver that should work.
<tj83_> DanaG, ty for the reply. is that the accepted approach right now?
<DanaG> I'm not sure of that... I've just heard (or rather, read) other people talking about it.
<DanaG> If you don't want all of the xorg-edgers stuff, then you can just manually download the nvidia packages.
<tj83_> ok, great, thanks DanaG
<tj83_> DanaG, am i missing something or is just not here? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<genii> tj83_: I just had this issue, used bjsnider's ppa nvidia drivers and X finally started up
<tj83_> genii, can you give a URL plz?
<genii> tj83_: Gimme a minute
<tj83_> np ty genii
<tj83_> rough start for Lucid eh? :) while not everyone was so fortunate at first in karmic, atleast the nvidia guys were lucky, seems not so much this time around.
<tj83_> genii, i think i got the url thanks tho
<genii> tj83_: https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/ppa   click on the Technical Details about this PPA     for the sources.list sample entries. Might need to add the gpg key etc
<tj83_> genii, ok, but is this for karmic or will it matter?
<genii> tj83_: I'm using it on Lucid
<tj83_> alrighty TY
<genii> tj83_: np
<DanaG> add-apt-repository is easier.
<DanaG> that ppa doesn't have lucid.
<tj83_> yea, little concerned about it myself, when more things change, could be an issue?
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/nvidia?field.series_filter=lucid
<tj83_> DanaG, hey, now that's lookin nice
<tj83_> yall wish me luck
<bjsnider> those are built using the old style, now deprecated
<DanaG> Old style?
<bjsnider> libvdpau packages should not be built anymore
<bjsnider> it's separate. my ppa has it the way it hsoud be done now
<bjsnider> althogh it will change again when alberto finishes the new scripts for lucid
<bjsnider> which i intend to backport to the other distros too
<bjsnider> mario's ppa has it the right way
<tj83_> DanaG, works perfect. using ver 195, genii I'd use DanaG 's source just letting you know it seems cool here for me now.
<DanaG> mario's ppa?
<DanaG> I just googled nvidia 195 lucid, to find it.
<DanaG> the one I linked, I mean.
 * Blues-Man au revoir
<sebsebseb> hi
<nperry> Odd, why does aptitude want to remove plymouth
<nperry> But not want to install usplash again
<nperry> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344240/
<Ian_Corne> nperry: broken dependencies?
<nperry> Looks like it
<nperry> ubuntu-standard doesnt depend on either usplash or plymouth
<nperry> raised bug 499201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499201 in ubuntu-meta "[Lucid] ubuntu-standard doesn't depend on usplash or plymouth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499201
<soee> what version of kde kubuntu 10.4 has now?
<Tscheesy> KDE4.4 Beta1
<JontheEchidna> 4.4 beta2 is building at the moment, however
<soee> so beta 2 isnt avi yet ?
<JontheEchidna> right. soon though
<soee> ok thnx
<BluesKaj> haven't used quassel much , is there a word wrap option somewhere ?
<Tscheesy> BluesKaj: Shift-Enter perhaps?
<Tscheesy> Is it this
<Tscheesy> what you mean?
<soee> is there a chance that we see kde 4.4 beta 4 pkgs today?
<soee> *beta 2
<Tscheesy> soee:  spreading the packages will also take it's time.. - so rather not
<soee> ok, thanks Tscheesy
<Tscheesy> soee: though i don't know your timezone ;D
<soee> its cet :)
<hggdh> anyone having issues with the XFCE panel?
<hggdh> *and* with the ATI X driver?
<Spirits-Sight> Hello, after doing the upgrade to 10.04 I am unable to get into gdm X it says some thing to do with localDisplay
<joaopinto> Spirits-Sight, try login in into the console and: sudo service gdm start
<joaopinto> gdm is also failing to start on me from boot
<Spirits-Sight> so type sudo service gdm start? nothing else?
<Spirits-Sight> I am using a nv video card which I believe was the cause
<joaopinto> ah, ok, so yoour problem is probably different
<joaopinto> on my case i just need to sart gdm manually
<ToxinPowe> Hi, Anybody can tell me if NVIDIA's driver works in Lucid?
<Spirits-Sight> ToxinPowe: as far as I can tell no as I am not able to get into gdm / x at this time
<Spirits-Sight> after updateing from 9.10
<ToxinPowe> ok, thanks
<bjsnider> ToxinPowe, use the nvidia-vdpau ppa
<hrocha> good evening
<hrocha> i'm having trouble installing lucid
<hrocha> the installer doesn't work
<hrocha> i tried running the installer from the command line with "ubiquity --desktop gtk_ui" and it fails after the 8th step with the following error
<hrocha> (gksudo:13636): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<hrocha> do you know what might be the problem?
<darthanubis> hrocha, did you try this in virtualbox first?
<darthanubis> a livecd or something?
<hrocha> no, my virtualbox doesn't support 64bit lucid
<darthanubis> ??
<darthanubis> all vboxes support 64bit
<darthanubis> latest ones anyway
<hrocha> i'm using the latest one and it says "trying to boot x86-64 on a i686 processor" or something like that
<hrocha> i'm inside the live session now
<hrocha> and tried running ubiquity from the command line to see if i could find the error
<hrocha> from the error it seems that ubiquity is calling gksudo
<DanaG> hmm, there's a #vbox channel, but it's sometimes very quiet in there.
<hrocha> i don't need vbox since i'm using the live session
<hrocha> let me check ubiquiti's code
<douglasawh-work_> not really a +1 issue, but not really getting anything from #ubuntu...I've got a some full disk encryption going on.  How do I get that mounted?
<spirits-sight> OK, I am in 10.04 system again YEAH
<spirits-sight> OK I would like to know how can I get so I have full res again for my nviade <-spelt wrong video card?
<DanaG> hmm, what card? google for "nvidia 195 lucid" if it's a recent one.
<spirits-sight> yes it is I was using the 185 before and computer is less then year or there about
<spirits-sight> thansk
<bjsnider> spirits-sight, add the nvidia ppa and request the 195 driver
<spirits-sight> bjsnider: what is the address or location for the ppa thanks
<bjsnider> google nvidia-vdpau ppa
<ToxinPowe> Anyone has Lucid on Vbox and miss the mouse pointer with visual efects? xD
<hrocha> ok, i think i've found the bug by looking at ubiquiti's code
<hrocha> it calls gksudo but sends it an empty password
<hrocha> you can get the same error if you just run gksudo and press OK
<hrocha> it aborts with the same assertion failure
<spirits-sight> bjsnider: I seem not be able to just find what I need, if you don't mind could you assist?
<spirits-sight> google is givening way to much
<hrocha> how the hell am i going to fix this
<ToxinPowe> hrocha, download install cd, no live-cd
<hrocha> ToxinPowe, you mean the "alternate" cd?
<ToxinPowe> I don't know what name is, pero yes, the "no-live" version works for me in virtualbox
<ToxinPowe> I have this problem with ubiquity too
<ToxinPowe> had*
<ToxinPowe> hrocha, o better
<ToxinPowe> start cd
<ToxinPowe> and choose Install ubuntu
<ToxinPowe> no live-cd system
<hrocha> ToxinPowe, that doesn't work also
<bjsnider> spirits-sight, what is your level of linux expertise at this point?
<spirits-sight> soso
<spirits-sight> I found this https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/nvidia?field.series_filter=lucid is it good
<ToxinPowe> ok hrocha sry, works for me ;(
<bjsnider> it's using the older packagin style that installs the libvdpau stuff thru the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> spirits-sight, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<spirits-sight> bjsnider: here goes keep figures crossed :-) restarting
<soee> gush gimme beta 2 packages :)
<bjsnider> Amaranth, ping
<i_is_broke> crimsun, did you do a update for karmic recently?
<spirits-sight> thanks bjsnider IT IS NOW working :-)
<bjsnider> it is NOW working?
<bjsnider> what graphics card is that?
<spirits-sight> that the nvidia
<spirits-sight> and yes its working NOW :-)
<bjsnider> yes but which nvidia card?
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-22
<crimsun> i_is_broke: what update? I've done a lot of updates recently.
<i_is_broke> crimsun, sorry was working on the grandbabies christmas presents...and  was referring to anything for karmic.
<crimsun> i_is_broke: I've uploaded a bunch of stuff; lucid-changes@ has them listed
<i_is_broke> crimsun, well i havent had any for lucid, how long ago did you upload them?
<crimsun> about 13 hours ago was the last
<i_is_broke> and just a few for karmic.
<crimsun> been at work all day, etc., etc.
<crimsun> alsa-lib is in karmic-proposed
<i_is_broke> yeah that was the one.
<i_is_broke> well there was a couple i think.
<i_is_broke> but i havent seen anything for lucid,and i just did an update too.
<bjsnider> crimsun, does alsa 1.0.22 contain any improvements for my sound card?
<crimsun> bjsnider: I don't know what your sound card is.
<bjsnider> crimsun, i removed pulseaudio 2 years ago because i heard what i thought was a blip and now i need your help to put it back
<bjsnider> just kidding
<bjsnider> i'm trying to ask the types of questions you usually get in here
<i_is_broke> the sad part as i have heard people say that more then once.lol
<bjsnider> how about this one
<bjsnider> i got angry and hacked my sound card up with a jacknife and now i need your help to fix it
<i_is_broke> now when i was running slack instead of ubuntu, i did change out my sound card cause it didnt have the performance i wanted.
<i_is_broke> and of course it was easier to put a sound card in the ask any of them for help, cause of course if your new your stupid, and they dont waste time with stupid people.
<i_is_broke> well back to the grandbabies christmas presents...1 down 2 to go...yeah..:D
<UnHolyTerror> I have a java authentication popup window that won't accept input. nor will it close... I have to 'kill' it.
<UnHolyTerror> 8.04 - java 6 from the repos.
<UnHolyTerror> accessing a java applet in Firefox3.
<cousteau> o/ all
<cousteau> I have an nvidia card and this seems to work (although I read something about the nv driver not working) - how can I check what driver am I using?
<RAOF> grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cousteau> it says that it loaded 3 drivers (nv, vesa, fbdev) and then unloaded vesa and fbdev, so I guess I'm using the nv one
<cousteau> oh, when I tried to enter to IRC on empathy, the IRC option doesn't appear among the first use new account wizard
<RAOF> You might not have telepathy-idle installed?
<cousteau>  isn't xorg server 1.7 supposed to have MPX? how can I enable that?
<Hellow> Hmm, I'm having a more-than-slight problem after apt-get dist-upgrading on Lucid
<Hellow> For some reason, dpkg err'd out. Something to do with brasero and removing a file.
<Hellow> So, I aptitude -f'd. That removed.. what, dkms and the kernel. Then I dist-upgraded again.
<Hellow> Rebooted, got a segfault at the beginning (that was from Xorg, I believe), it continued booting to terminal.
<Hellow> I'm at terminal, I can't install the needed nvidia drivers (that somehow got removed) without removing Xorg and ubuntu-desktop.
<Hellow> And apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove all the kernels, udev, xorg, and other packages along with it.
<RAOF> Hellow: There isn't a version of the nvidia blob in the archives that works with our X server; you can't install nvidia-glx at the moment.
<Hellow> RAOF: Should I switch xorg.conf to nv?
<Hellow> (I guess yes)
<RAOF> Or simply remove xorg.conf
<Hellow> There isn't one :P.
<RAOF> In which case, yay.
<Hellow> Xorg segfaulted at boot over not having a nvidia module.
<cousteau> Hellow: what about installing them manually?
<Hellow> Also, when logging in at terminal, I get a error where the MOTD should be: "run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade exited with return code 1"
<Hellow> Hmm. Aptitude removed some python packages, and /etc/update.d/91-release-upgrade is a python script. I'll try reinstalling those packages.
<Hellow> Hmm, reinstalled all the packages aptitude removed, but it's still erroring. This is odd.
<knue> hi
<knue> currently I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ca/1723194
<knue> I guess this is not correct
<Hellow> Huh, something about displaying at 75hz is something the drivers do not like.
<bjsnider> RAOF, the 195 blob seems to work
<Hellow> bjsnider, That's in the repos?
<Hellow> Or self compile?
<bjsnider> neither
<bjsnider> ppa
<Hellow> Ah, just found a blog post on that.
<Hellow> Huh, "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/thefirstm/karmic-testing/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<gorgonizer> Hellow: that repository has no packages for Lucid, only Karmic
<Hellow> Oh
<Hellow> I'm guessing this, then: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa ?
<gorgonizer> I was just about to suggest the very same repository ;)
<ck773> is there a problem with updates right now?
<IdleOne> ck773: such as?
<Hellow> The 195 driver fixed my problem.
<ck773> same problem with updates, it says my system does not contain the package ubuntu-desktop, but i verified i had it before running the update
<ck773> then it says "The package ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist"
<ripps> meh, I'm bored. I'm gonna d/l the latest lucid daily iso, see if works, and then upgrade my karmic to lucid
<oldude67> ugh updated my hard ware a little on my production box now its giving me fits...just my luck..lol
<oldude67> dang now i got a bunch of updates for lucind..sheesh its like they hit all at once.
<oldude67> DanaG, wasnt it you that was having trouble with plymouth?
<oldude67> yeah 62 updates and i still have x, must of got lucky..lmao
<oldude67> what sucks is i had to redownload the 9.10 and burn a cd cause the only one i had was the one for 9.10 release...and it was all funky trying to load.
<oldude67> oh well thats not for this channel  anyways.
<ripps> Hmmm... I'm actually impressed how much the ati kms has improved with the latest lucid-daily iso. I think I'll upgrade to Lucid now. My biggest worry was that I wouldn't be able to play hd videos, and I accomplished that from the livecd
<ripps> hmm... why does it want to remove xserver-xorg-input-wacom? I use a graphire3 as my main input.
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<Oli```> Is it possible to reverse a SSH connection, not in the port sense but so that the place I connected to (my desktop) could control the ssh client connecting to it (my phone)?
<SwedeMike> Oli```: you can do port forwarding, but this isn't really a #ubuntu+1 question.
<Oli```> Sorry! Thought I was in -uk
<h4writer> Somebody told me there was a package in ubuntu repo's to download lucid in a VM. Is this true or should I create a image myself?
<BUGabundo_work> h4writer: not that i know of
<BUGabundo_work> at least not in the archive
<BUGabundo_work> there's a *very* old vmware image in cdimage h4writer
<BUGabundo_work> h4writer: but *all* images are LIVECDs so u have ZERO setup
<BUGabundo_work> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<h4writer> BUGabundo_work, Ty
<h4writer> BUGabundo_work, the link you gave me looks a bit outdated ? It goes to 7.10 only
<BUGabundo_work> [11:51] <BUGabundo_work> there's a *very* old vmware image in cdimage h4writer
<h4writer> ah lol, I get it :P
<BUGabundo_work> :)
<hanshenrik> is there a 64-bit repo for lucid?
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: lucid is available in 64bit, yes.
<hanshenrik> i have a 32-bit setup, i wanna try update-manager -d to lucid, but i guess the update-manager will update to the 32-bit version of lucid, any way i can force the update manager to update to 64-bit instead? (and my cpu is 64-bit, intel core i7)
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: you have to re-install to go from 32bit to 64bit
<hanshenrik> hmm.. kay
<SwedeMike> I have a nvidia 8400GS, X won't start for me as of at least 10 days, is this a known problem that will be fixed, or should I take some corrective action? (my xorg.conf is basically empty)
<hanshenrik> SwedeMike, what if i tried something hackish like replace the "/etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade" with a 64-bit equivalent?
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: it won't work, you have to do other things.
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: there are some guides for debian, I tried it, never got it to work.
<hanshenrik> hmm.. any idea what things? :p
<hanshenrik> ok
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: basically you have to boot 64 bit kernel, get the 32bit compat environment running, then get the basic libs etc to 64bit, then change the arch of all your packages
<SwedeMike> unless you REALLY need to do this, I'd recommend doing a re-install
<hanshenrik> i really cant
<hanshenrik> the AMD64 setup hangs for a while, then goes in an endless loop complaining about "CPU #5" (its a quad)
<hanshenrik> (while i dont got that problem in the 86 or win7-64)
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: well, if the amd64 kernel does that then that'd most likely happen when you booted the amd64 kernel as well
<SwedeMike> amd64 install kernel, I mean
<hanshenrik> btw wanna tell some background here, i bought a expensive new laptop (with very new & modern hardware), and no problems at all in Win7 64, but on ubuntu (9.10), it cant use my WLAN card, it cant use the 64-bit setup, it cant access all my ram (due to having to use 32-bit), i have installed all the proposed hardware-drivers in system->administration->hardware drivers, still not working. also...
<hanshenrik> ...ubuntu fails to start like 50%++ of the time (most of the time it just "hangs with that white icon until i pull the plug") ..  and #ubuntu was of no help (well except going to a kernel with PAE enabled for all ram), its a long shot but i hope that lucid got better hardware support for my laptop, and if that doesn't work, im sticking with win7 a while :p
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: well, try lucid on a USB stick first and see if it works, if it does, joy, if not, well, then you know that.
<hanshenrik> i dont got a usb stick (well i got a 1 GB one somewhere that i cant find, but i guess the lucid builds are bigger)
<SwedeMike> you can boot off a live cd as well
<SwedeMike> just burn the installer and see if it boots
<hanshenrik> that sounds like an idea!  - umm where can i get a recent lucid build live-cd? (or do i have to compile it myself or something? :()
<SwedeMike> hanshenrik: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-1/
<hanshenrik> thanks
<zikalify> hi
<zikalify> could someone suggest they replace GIMP with rgbPaint because it is very simple and does most things MS paint does
<SwedeMike> zikalify: rgbpaint seems to be available in 9.04 anyway, have you checked that it's been going away?
<SwedeMike> otherwise I'm sure it'll be available
<arand> SwedeMike: I'm guessing he/she means "in default install", right zikalify?
<BUGabundo_work> hanshenrik: u can use all your RAM with 32Bits
<BUGabundo_work> just needto use teh PAE kernel
<BUGabundo_work> but a clean install is the easyest way to change
<BUGabundo_work> export all your apps list with dselect
<BUGabundo_work> and the reput them back after install
<BUGabundo_work> SwedeMike: thats a old link. better dive daily
<BUGabundo_work> !daiy
<hanshenrik> no need, i installed ubuntu today, and i got nothing important :p
<BUGabundo_work> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BUGabundo_work> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo_work
<hanshenrik> btw funny project, i've download the source to update-manager,, gonna try to force it to believe im 64-bit, run it in sudo update-manager -d, let it go to hell, then ill re-install ^.^  sounds fun  (got nothing i will miss in this system-setup)
<BUGabundo_work> anyone knows where i can find KDE icon pack repo?
<BUGabundo_work> hanshenrik: or an huge mess
<BUGabundo_work> ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<BluesKaj> I'm still having probs with lucid taking forever to load the properties box on some files as well as having to login twice every bootup
<JMFTheVCI> I can only get GDM to run after a boot to safe mode. Anyone else seeing this. Also I get a message "cannot connect to plymouth" at boot? Is this common as well?
<hanshenrik> i think #ubuntu-kernel is a invite-only channel, right?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_work, try www.kde-look.org
<hanshenrik> oh, nvm it isnt
<arand> hanshenrik: I think even if you install a 64bit u-m, that won't make it pull in 64bit updates..
<BUGabundo_work> BluesKaj: down
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder what happened there
<hanshenrik> arand: no im not, i have downloaded the source-code, im gonna built it in 32-bit (tho i dont think it would make a diffrence if i compile it with gcc -march=64 or gcc -march=32.. may be wrong tho), but build it to believe that it's running 64-bit no matter what, so it will try to update to lucid-lynx 64-bit when i run "sudo update-manager -d" :p (this problably just ends up as a big fail...
<hanshenrik> ...but, i think it will be a good time-waster)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_work, most of kde sites seem to be down :(
<zikalify> yes i meant default install of rgbpaint for 10.04 to replace gimp bcus they said they wanted an easier to use paint program
<arand> zikalify: I think they're ignoring the "MSpaint" equivalent completely, F-spot in for simple photo-editing...
<hanshenrik> update-manager is actually made in python???
<BUGabundo_work> hanshenrik: yes
<hanshenrik> thats new, thought just about everything that ships with ubuntu was C/c++ :p
<zikalify> kk
<arand> zikalify: but any complaints to that should go on the discussion part of the blueprint whiteboard afaik: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-default-apps
<BUGabundo_work> c/c++ ? lolol
<bjsnider> python is very popular for whatever reason
<BUGabundo_work> around 50% of the desktop tools in Ubuntu are python this days
<Oli```> Because Python is awesome.
<BUGabundo_work> cough
<jordanwb> A few days ago the topic for this channel mentionned that gnome packages would be held back till a package was updated. Was that package updated?
<soee> hi
<edgy_> Hi, I used usb-creator to install lucid cd iso on a usb flash and when I do dist-upgrade from the stick, it complains no free space though the flash is 4G
<BUGabundo_work> edgy_: usb-creator doesnt "install" in the pen drive
<BUGabundo_work> just copies the CD image and makes it bootable
<BUGabundo_work> its "just" a live, discartable system
<edgy_> BUGabundo_work: you mean every thing I install would go to RAM?
<BUGabundo_work> u "shouldnt" make upgrades on it
<BUGabundo_work> cause they are going to be discarted on boot
<BUGabundo_work> edgy_: well yeah, kinda
<edgy_> BUGabundo_work: I remember I did a persistent install before but don't remember how now
<BUGabundo_work> until u install it "for real" in your system
<BUGabundo_work> well usb-creator has an option for that
<BUGabundo_work> but i havent manage to get it to work with 9.10
<edgy_> BUGabundo_work: ah ok I will try that and report back, thanks a lot
<BUGabundo_work> still 4GiBs is not _much_ to fit all system + upgrades
<BUGabundo_work> if u find a working way to make a system install in the pen, without messing with hard disk system let me know
<BUGabundo_work> i broke and had to repair a laptop this weekend while trying that
<BUGabundo_work> to use a lucid livecd and install it on the pendrive as a disk
<BUGabundo_work> but the grub didnt like that very much. even after i told it to install in the pendrive, it would not boot, and messed the HD grub :((
<BUGabundo_work> plus it will not install in ext2 and requires SWAP
<om26er> i want to install plymouth without libdrm-nouveau1 is it possible?
<BUGabundo_work> why would i want swap on a FLASH device, beats me
 * BUGabundo_work returns to silence
 * om26er don't use nvidia
<soee> can u tell me pls how many problems can i expect when i upgrade do 10.04 a1, is it much crashy or atm?
<BUGabundo_work> soee: X is broken
<BUGabundo_work> KDE is a bit of a mess
<BUGabundo_work> audio is spot as usual
<soee> but tehre is KDE 4.4 b4 now right ?
<soee> *b2
<hifi> aptitude just broke
<BUGabundo_work> either try a livecd/usb, or make backups and join the fun
<BUGabundo_work> hifi: LOL
<soee> nah i think ill stay with 9.10 till rc1
<hifi> http://pastey.net/130533-1p4p
<BUGabundo_work> soee: LOLOLOL
<hifi> what the heck just happened
<BUGabundo_work> so why are u asking so soon?
<BUGabundo_work> either u got what it takes to join the wagon, or dont complain after release, your stuff doesnt work
<BUGabundo_work> hifi: thats serious
<BUGabundo_work> jump to #ubuntu-dev and get someone to look into it
<hifi> apt-get works fine
<BUGabundo_work> is devicekit broken?
<BUGabundo_work> anything on ExtFS will not mount as userland
<BUGabundo_work> just root
<BUGabundo_work> and even when it does, like in fat
<BUGabundo_work> if u try to delete something, system goes to RO
<BUGabundo_work> happens in both lucid and debian unstable
<crimsun> who has an Analog Devices HDA codec?
<BUGabundo_work> i think i do
<BUGabundo_work> but not "here"
<BUGabundo_work> at home
<crimsun> BUGabundo_work: ok, let me know. I have some powerdown fixes for those codecs that I need testing.
<BUGabundo_work> crimsun: like having it startup with the volume it was when i shutdown?
<BUGabundo_work> cause having it MUTEd every time is a bit sucky
<crimsun> BUGabundo_work: no, that's unrelated
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<crimsun> BUGabundo_work: is that box running lucid or karmic?
<BUGabundo_work> well LCD bright is worse
<BUGabundo_work> it keeps reseting to some "strange" value
<BUGabundo_work> my laptop runs +1 (everytime)
<BUGabundo_work> even this work PC runs debian unstable
<BUGabundo_work> :)
<crimsun> that's some crazy PA stream (re)store race
<crimsun> I haven't dug into it very deep yet, been busy chasing other driver bugs
<BUGabundo_work> crimsun: not critical... but it can get some users by surprise... sure does to me some times, until i remember to unmute
<arand> Hmm, aptitude crash, that's interesting...
<BUGabundo_work> arand: worse
<BUGabundo_work> apt db exposed
<BUGabundo_work> wheres mvo when one needs him
<arand> hmm? Well, seems apt-get works though...
<arand> Recent updates to apt... blame-able I guess..
<BUGabundo_work> well i wont be upgrading apt then
<apocolipse> Hi, are there any methods for doing wubi install of Lucid alpha ?
<maco> get wubi then hand it an iso?
<maco> wubi is only included on desktop isos and those dont usually happen til alpha2
<maco> but you can download wubi from teh internet separately
<arand> BUGabundo_work: Do we have a bug report on that yet?
<BUGabundo_work> not my crash
<BUGabundo_work> ask him
 * BluesKaj still wonders why Lucid needs 2 logins ay bootup
<sebsebseb> hi
<yoasif> anyone seeing this? http://pastebin.com/m3672da8a
<BluesKaj> yoasif, using aptitude ..got the same thing ..better update with apt ..looks like aptitude is broken
<yoasif> BluesKaj, bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/499543
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499543 in apt "recent apt upgrade crashes aptitude" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> yoasif: Yea, I reported a while ago, do fill in if I missed something.
<BluesKaj> yoasif, did your run command disappear too (alt+f2) ?
<yoasif> BluesKaj, that happened to me a while ago, recent updates fixed that though
<BluesKaj> hmm, I just updated a few mins ago , it's still not fixed
<yoasif> BluesKaj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/492057
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492057 in gnome-panel "gnome panel segfaults when clicking on main menu" [Medium,Invalid]
<yoasif> they marked it as invalid, but i think it should be confirmed :P
<BluesKaj> yoasif, , running kde 4.4 here , may that could be part of the the problem
<yoasif> ahh
<yoasif> im running gnome, so i dont know... fairly sure it's a real bug
<yoasif> but it's hard to diagnose
<yoasif> oh!
<yoasif> try a new user account
<BluesKaj> it's default with kubuntulucid
<yoasif> it disappeared for me when i tried that
<BluesKaj> and the double login as well :P
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta check the postbox
<yoasif> kk
<benste> hi, where can I file a bug against the grafical installer - what's the name of the package ?
<yoasif> i believe it is ubiquity
<yoasif> maybe ubiquity-gtk
<yoasif> do a search
<benste> yoasif: should I use ubuntu-bug ubiquity if the system is installed or is thewre a way to do this from another machien ?
<yoasif> benste, what is the error?
<benste> the "next" button is always colored as it would have been already pressed - thought the system freezed but i just had to click again
<benste> guess this is a real minor bug but it's annoying
<yoasif> benste, you are in the livecd?
<benste> no I've just finished installation from live cd
<benste> alpha 1
<yoasif> ah, for something like that, it may already be filed -- you should check to see if it exists in the daily live cds
<yoasif> and it's not going to help if you aren't in the live env
<benste> yoasif: Is there a way to get the daily live as torrent - downloading the whole image would cost me arround 1/2 day :-)
<benste> my NAS could do if i'd have a torrent
<yoasif> benste, you can you can use rsync :/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<yoasif> so it only updates what has changed
<yoasif> not sure about torrents
<benste> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<benste> doesn't have any torrents
<benste> so I'll have to take a look at rsync
<benste> :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah, normally ubuquity uninstalls itself after the OS install almost done
<benste> does so of you have 3 mins and the daily live ?
<BluesKaj> ??
<benste> np I'll try zsync or rsync later :-)
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about a clean install from the live cd
<BluesKaj> nm... guess i missed the point
<benste> yoasif looks like zsync is really easy, only installing and starting from CLI with zsync <downloaded file>
<darthanubis> ubiquity fails upon trying to partition the hard drive
<darthanubis> or alter partitions already present
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<BluesKaj> but that's why I use gparted to partition everything first , before an install
<benste> does so know if daily live is broken? - I can't enter the gui , the image is ok
<BluesKaj> benste, using aptitude , if so it's broken , apt is the way to update/upgrade now
<benste> BluesKaj: you know that I'm testing daily live cause of an ubiquity issue ? :-)
<benste> chekcing cd for defects does end up in file or dir not found so i guess ISO is broken
<benste> I'll try again tomorrow
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ping I'm back home if you need further tests
<crimsun> BUGabundo: can you verify that you have an AD HDA codec on the desired Lucid machine?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> how do I need to run to make sure?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ^^^
<crimsun> BUGabundo: grep Realtek /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<BUGabundo> crimsun: /proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: Realtek ALC883
<crimsun> excellent
<crimsun> let me get you a git changeset right quick...
<maco> crimsun: you been hanging around akgraner? your southerner's comin out
<BUGabundo> why don't I feel so good, all of the sudden !?
<BUGabundo> maco LOLOLOL
<crimsun> BUGabundo: you'll need to grab http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-20091219.tar.bz2 , too
<BUGabundo> now I want to know how akgraner sounds too
<akgraner> maco, :-P
<BUGabundo> akgraner:  ***
<akgraner> southern...just sayin'
<BUGabundo> crimsun: step by step... baby steps :)
<crimsun> maco: what?
<maco> crimsun: "right quick"
<BUGabundo> my sound is just *perfect* right now :\
<maco> that was so north carolina
<akgraner> crimsun, "right quick".....
<crimsun> no it isn't
<crimsun> people from all over say "right quick"
<maco> ...from all over the south
<akgraner> crimsun, that they do..:-)
<crimsun> it isn't a southern thAng
<BluesKaj> is there a substitute for the run command (alt+f2) ? , mine has disappeared
<bjsnider> crimsun, you never did answer my question in the other channel about whether it's ok to destroy a userland config file during a package install/upgrade
<maco> BluesKaj: panel not running?
<BluesKaj> panel is fine . no alt+f2
<crimsun> bjsnider: I'm pretty busy (and was pretty busy), so sorry for leaving you in the lurch
<maco> kde or gnome? cuz alt+f2 is built into the gnome-panel on gnome
<bjsnider> no rush
<BluesKaj> maco, tried openbox . but it fails to launch as well
<crimsun> bjsnider: the short answer is that I don't know enough about that problem domain. In general, it's unacceptable to do so.
<BluesKaj> kde
<maco> thats krunner then
<maco> see if itll start from a terminal, maybe?
<BluesKaj> krunner fials in the terminal ...errors galore
<BluesKaj> fails
<bjsnider> crimsun, using pulseaudio as an example, would you deliberately destroy the ~/.pulse directory if it would help matters during a pulse upgrade?
<maco> BluesKaj: bug report time?
<crimsun> bjsnider: I would have already done that if it were acceptable, but then again I *know* this problem domain
<crimsun> bjsnider: gconf tomfoolery, not so much
<slacker_nl> grrrrr
<maco> bjsnider: how would you ensure that *every* user's config is destroyed?
<slacker_nl> i thought I understood pinning
<slacker_nl> now the thing won't pin apt for me
<bjsnider> you mean you haven't done it only because it would cross a line?
<maco> bjsnider: particularly when other users may have encrypted home directories, and thus you cant delete their dot files unless theyre logged in at the time?
<crimsun> bjsnider: doing so is unacceptable both technically and Policy-wise
<BluesKaj> maco, possibly , I guess I'm thinking I caused it somehow and that there's a quickfix :P
<bjsnider> maco, easy as pie. you write a preinst script that contains rm -rf type instructions
<BUGabundo> is apt fixed?
<BUGabundo> I've it pinned down
<BUGabundo> so it won't uppgrade
<maco> bjsnider: but if my user is not logged in and i have encrypted ~, you *cant* find my ~/.pulse to delete it in your package script
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo: how'd you do that?
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo: it seems to ignore my pinning :/
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, apt seems ok , aptitude not so good
<slacker_nl> BluesKaj: aptitude works when apt is downgraded
<BUGabundo> slacker_nl: aptitude hold apt apt-utils
<BUGabundo> :DDD
<bjsnider> maco, that's ok. i can only do what i can do. if it's impossible that's a different issue. i as the packager cannot be blamed for the config file not being blown away in that case
 * BUGabundo aptitude ROCKZ
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo: ahh k :)
<BluesKaj> slacker_nl, downgraded ?
<maco> bjsnider: but thisd mean "interesting" results, user-dependent, and thatd be rather bad
<maco> and like crimsun says...policy-wise...dont touch /home/*
<bjsnider> maco, but right now the file is not being wiped out at all. wiping some of them out is better than none
<maco> i disagree. that means inconsistent results
<maco> consistency is rather important
<bjsnider> maco, what happens when the new package does not behave as intended simply because this userland file is stopping it?
<slacker_nl> BluesKaj: yes
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo: http://pb.opperschaap.net/134
<maco> bjsnider: the software itself can modify dotfiles on first run, but the package maintainer scripts should not touch them
<crimsun> s/should/must/
<slacker_nl> BluesKaj: apt-get install --reinstall apt=<version>
<bjsnider> maco, on first run of a new version, or on first run as in the first time it is installed?
<maco> bjsnider: the first time that user runs that software. either of those is possible
<maco> it is common to check "does a config exist? if not, create it" when its the first time thta user has ever run that software
<bjsnider> what if the config file does not normally exist
<maco> in this case, youd want the software to check "does a config exist? if not, create it. if so, but its an old format, upgrade it"
<bjsnider> even after the software is run
<BluesKaj> slacker_nl,  nm , I'll just use apt for now , I'm more concerned about the "run command" , I rely on it a lot
<crimsun> BUGabundo: have you downloaded the daily tarball?
<BUGabundo> yes
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok, now you'll need the patches in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/test-kernels/powerdown-analog/
<BUGabundo> crimsun: both ?
<BUGabundo> done
<maco> bjsnider: if it doesnt normally have a config file, then what is it that youd be deleting?
<bjsnider> maco, check and see if you have this file: ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<maco> bjsnider: i do
<crimsun> BUGabundo: now please extract the daily tarball, then apply both patches
<maco> no idea what it does (or rather, what it *would do* if i used gnome)
<slacker_nl> BluesKaj: I'm on Debian again, lucid hasn't been my best friend
<BUGabundo> crimsun: how?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I presume you can extract the tarball yourself
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> lol
<BluesKaj> slacker_nl, I'm afraid to admit that I'm beginning to have second thoughts myself :P
<crimsun> BUGabundo: cd alsa-driver && patch -p1 < /wherever/you/downloaded/0001.. && patch -p1 < /wherever/you/downloaded/0002
<bjsnider> maco, at some point, you changed the properties of the wallpaper on your system so it did not match the xml files in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties
<maco> bjsnider: would that include adding more backgrounds to the appearances thingy?
<bjsnider> when you did, that file was created
<bjsnider> maco, no
<bjsnider> well, yes
<BUGabundo> crimsun: its taking a while
<maco> bjsnider: so if you delete that, people's custom backgrounds all have to be manually re-added?
<bjsnider> maco, yes
<crimsun> BUGabundo: what is?
<bjsnider> but
<BluesKaj> gonna switch to the laptop ..stretch out in the easy chair for a bit ...bbinafew
<BUGabundo> crimsun: the patch apply
<crimsun> BUGabundo: it should be instantaneous
<BUGabundo> nope
<maco> bjsnider: this sounds like it goes into the "would annoy users" category
<crimsun> BUGabundo: you omitted the redirection, probably
<BUGabundo> crimsun: /audio/alsa-driver$ patch -p1 0001-ALSA-hda-Add-powerdown-noise-fixes-for-Analog-Device.patch
<crimsun> right
<BUGabundo> its just there.. stuck
<BUGabundo> oops
<maco> BUGabundo: the redirect...is missing
<BUGabundo> sorry
<bjsnider> if i release an updated wallpapers package that has changed settings for the existing images, they will nto take effect because that file overrides the system-wide xml files in gnome
<BUGabundo> crimsun: patching file sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.c
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> both
<crimsun> BUGabundo: good, now: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-card-options=all && make -j3
<DanaG> weird... if I have nothing connected to ttyS0, yet have a getty on it... my syslog gets spammed with "ttyS0 terminated with status 1".
<BUGabundo> there goes my sound :D
<BUGabundo> crimsun: finito
<crimsun> BUGabundo: sudo make install && sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/alsasound
<crimsun> BUGabundo: afterward, reboot
<BUGabundo> reboot?
<BUGabundo> but I never reboot !!!
<crimsun> yes, you need to hard-reset your HDA codec
<BUGabundo> WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
<BUGabundo> **************************************************************************
<BUGabundo> You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.
<crimsun> you can safely ignore that
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> brb in 2
<BUGabundo> _I hope_
<crimsun> jeez, I think I put that in about six years ago
<maco> *snort*
<BUGabundo> LOL
<crimsun> no, sorry, ten years ago
<BUGabundo> crimsun: eta 2m 2s
<BUGabundo> so just a bit longer while this finish up
<BUGabundo> crimsun: 10y ??
<BUGabundo> man, we are old :\
<bjsnider> crimsun, you've been hacking on alsa for 10 years?
<crimsun> yes.
<bjsnider> alsa itself has been around for 10 years?
<crimsun> longer
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: assuming he did that just after he started hackign it :D
<crimsun> I was doing OSS before that
<bjsnider> well, it's time to scrap it and get something better in there
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: LOL
<bjsnider> i had to say it
<bjsnider> i mean this is linux
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> crimsun: [   10.206294] hda_codec: cannot build controlsfor #0 (error -22)
<BUGabundo> and no sound
<BUGabundo> at least its not muted :D
<crimsun> hmm
<BUGabundo> also got this
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344985/
<BUGabundo> not sure its related
<BUGabundo> crimsun: need full syslog?
<lifedevil> anyone else had this issue with 10.04, mountall: could not connect to plymouth on boot up then blackscreen
<crimsun> bug	full dmesg
<crimsun> friggin irssi
<BUGabundo> crimsun: $ dmesg  | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f66ae41c3
<BUGabundo> crimsun: can I now have my sound back again !? :p
<crimsun> sec
<crimsun> hmm, you're getting an EINVAL
<crimsun> that's quite odd, because my code doesn't touch it
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> that's the issue I have.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: my system is pretty standrd
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok, let's see if today's snap works without my changes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> cause I would like to watch my tv shows :P
<crimsun> BUGabundo: extract the tarball to a new directory and compile it using the same configure parameters, but *don't* apply my two patches beforehand
<BUGabundo> compliling
<crimsun> BUGabundo: and afterward, the same make install, rm, reboot procedure
<BUGabundo> ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<BUGabundo> $ sudo make install && sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/alsasound
<crimsun> yes
<BUGabundo> it was faster this time
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<BUGabundo> crimsun:  dmesg | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f5677fbcd
<BUGabundo> $ dmesg | grep codec
<BUGabundo> [   18.732876] hda_codec: cannot build controlsfor #0 (error -22)
<BUGabundo> no sound yet :((
<crimsun> swtee
<BUGabundo> didn't see the warning on boot, like last time
<crimsun> ok, so it isn't my code. Not that I thought it could have been.
<BUGabundo> but did see something about plymouth
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok, let's back up to 1.0.21, then
<crimsun> (the daily snapshot is slightly newer than 1.0.22)
<BUGabundo> fine by me
<BUGabundo> as long as I can put mplayer to work
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2
<BUGabundo> 2009-12-22 23:03:52 (358 KB/s) - `alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2' saved [3112563]
<crimsun> oh blah, 1.0.21 is too old
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<crimsun> we don't have the reboot callback in 21, sigh
<BUGabundo> glad I have "unlimited" bw
<BUGabundo> crimsun: archive or ppa then ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no, just download 1.0.22
<BUGabundo> from ftp ?
<crimsun> (change "21" to "22" in the url)
<BUGabundo>     [            <=>                                                                                                     ] 1,058,536    403K/s
<BUGabundo> 2009-12-22 23:05:30 (430 KB/s) - `alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2.1' saved [3112563]
<crimsun> 1.0.22, not 1.0.21
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> no idea how i missed that
<BUGabundo> at this hours, I can barelly keep my eyes open :(
<BUGabundo> 2009-12-22 23:06:26 (421 KB/s) - `alsa-driver-1.0.22.tar.bz2' saved [3198841]
<BUGabundo> crimsun: same stuff ?
<BUGabundo> compile and install ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: yes, first test *without* my patches
<BUGabundo> are you planing two more reboots !? :(
<crimsun> yes
<cwillu_clone> Is there a way to compile just a single module out of the tree against the installed headers?  I'm trying to patch a single driver, and have little interest in compiling the whole kernel :p
<crimsun> that's just the way it is, unfortunately. I have to live with your codec's constraints.
<RAOF> cwillu_clone: Yes, absolutely.  Check out, for example, the nouveau-kernel-source package, which does exactly that.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: that's plain evil :p
<crimsun> BUGabundo: don't buy Realtek, then
<BUGabundo> ehe
<crimsun> sorry, but all HDA codecs suck like that.
<BUGabundo> its onboard
<BUGabundo> not much choice there
<BUGabundo> crimsun: brb
<BUGabundo> crimsun: guess what
<BUGabundo> no sound
<crimsun> same error?
<BUGabundo> $ dmesg | grep codec
<BUGabundo> [   18.970120] hda_codec: cannot build controlsfor #0 (error -22)
<BUGabundo> $ dmesg | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f2293d549
<crimsun> sigh, awesome.
<BUGabundo> assuming dmesg aint posting from past boot, yes
<crimsun> let's see, no MSI?
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> asustek
<cwillu_clone> RAOF, as far as I can tell, making that package required an expert level understanding of how things are assembled.  Is that really the best example?
<BUGabundo> OEM umbranded
<RAOF> cwillu_clone: Well, maybe :)
<crimsun> BUGabundo: sorry, no, I mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_Signaled_Interrupts
<crimsun> BUGabundo: lots of motherboards and bioses are broken WRT MSI
<BUGabundo> crimsun: now patching and do it again ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: not yet, just a sec
<BUGabundo> FYI sound was perfect before this :\
<BUGabundo> okay
 * BUGabundo returns to RSS reading
<RAOF> cwillu_clone: You could also see alsa-source, I think.  If the module is cooperative, it can be quite easy.
<cwillu_clone> It's a little odd that it's easier to patch an nvidia kernel module's source against a running kernel than it is to patch an in-tree driver's source :p
<BUGabundo> I would say to ping me, but no audio, so I can't be alerted :\
 * cwillu_clone pings BUGabundo 
<crimsun> BUGabundo: can you append enable_msi=0 to the options snd-hda-intel line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, then reboot?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> # Power down HDA controllers after 10 idle seconds
<BUGabundo> options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N enable_msi=0
<crimsun> yep
<cwillu_clone> hmm
<BUGabundo> crimsun: done
<BUGabundo> reboot ?
<cwillu_clone> RAOF, assuming that alsa-source contains the driver in question, do I just need to include the patch in debian/patches?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: yes
<crimsun> cwillu_clone: which patch?
<cwillu_clone> crimsun, theoretically adding support for an m-audio device
 * cwillu_clone looks for the url
<crimsun> cwillu_clone: just grab the 1.0.21 tarball and apply it to alsa-kernel/usb/
<crimsun> cwillu_clone: no point in messing with alsa-source and m-a at this point
<cwillu_clone> I think that leaves me at my first question :p
<crimsun> why? You're just compiling ALSA
<crimsun> on a decently fast system, that takes one minute or less.
<cwillu_clone> although I hadn't realized that it was actually an alsa related thing originally
<cwillu_clone> usbaudio.c <- alsa's territory?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> --with-cards=usb-audio
<cwillu_clone> crimsun, thanks
 * cwillu_clone knows who to bug now :)
<j_ack> cwillu_clone, do you use an m-audio usb-Card?
<cwillu_clone> j_ack, no, but I play one on tv
<cwillu_clone> I mean, yes
<cwillu_clone> well, no, but I want to
<BluesKaj> now both lucid boxes have no 'run command'
<j_ack> cwillu_clone, what´s the name of these card
<cwillu_clone> fast truck ultra
<cwillu_clone> track
 * cwillu_clone patiently waits for a compile
<bjsnider> cwillu_clone, what is hard about patching an in-tree driver?
<cwillu_clone> bjsnider, compiling just the driver against the running kernel
<crimsun> bjsnider: what's hard? You have to build the entire base kernel to get symbols for resolution
<bjsnider> not with the blob
<RAOF> Because it's build system is designed for out-of-tree work.
<bjsnider> yeah. ain't it great?
<RAOF> Well, not really; it breaks nearly every major kernel version.
 * cwillu_clone sighs
<cwillu_clone> what is it that restarts pulseaudio?
<RAOF> pulseaudio -k ?
<cwillu_clone> try it
<RAOF> That'll kill it, and it'll presumably get respawned pretty quickly.
<cwillu_clone> indeed
<cwillu_clone> hence my question
 * cwillu_clone huggles RAOF
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu
 * cwillu_clone eyes BUGabundo suspiciously
<cwillu_clone> it's not gnome-session or gnome-settings-daemon
<RAOF> Oh, right.
<RAOF> No, it's autospawned whenever something tries to play sound or query pulseaudio.
<cwillu_clone> ugh, really?
<RAOF> Yes; you can disable this in ~/.pulseaudio.conf or something.
<cwillu_clone> too much magic :/
<crimsun> ~/.pulse/client.conf
<crimsun> I've blogged about it before!
<cwillu_clone> I just chmod a-x `which pulseaudio
<cwillu_clone> and then rmmod'd 18 different modules
<cwillu_clone> yay, I've compiled alsa :p
 * cwillu_clone applies patches and recompiles
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-23
<cwillu_clone> oooo, sound!
<BUGabundo> crimsun: so now what?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I need an update, i.e., is sound audible?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I just enabled that line in conf you asked
<BUGabundo> mib stuff
 * BUGabundo checks paman
<BUGabundo> crimsun: no sinks
<crimsun> BUGabundo: just grep for codec in your dmesg
<BUGabundo> $ dmesg | grep codec
<BUGabundo> [   18.914663] hda_codec: cannot build controlsfor #0 (error -22)
<BUGabundo> same stuff it always getts
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok, modinfo snd-hda-intel|grep ^file
<BUGabundo> crimsun: filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-9-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<crimsun> doesn't really look like an alsa bug at this point
<BUGabundo> so why don't I have sound back?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: aptitude download linux-image-$(uname -r)
<BUGabundo> Get:1 http://neacm.fe.up.pt lucid/main linux-image-2.6.32-9-generic 2.6.32-9.13 [29.3MB]
<crimsun> BUGabundo: then, sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound && sudo dpkg -i linux-image-$(uname -r)*.deb
<BUGabundo> Fetched 29.3MB in 29s (996kB/s)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: http://26yo.sl.pt
<BUGabundo> crimsun: reboot ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: remove the enable_msi=0 addition, first
<crimsun> BUGabundo: then reboot
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> crimsun: FYI sound is back
<BUGabundo> :P
 * BUGabundo is happy
 * BUGabundo goes to watch a movie, before BED
<crimsun> huh
<crimsun> well, that explains it
<crimsun> the NID->Control mapping changes that Jaroslav did on the 8th broke it :(
<crimsun> guess I'll do that kernel build after all
<BUGabundo> crimsun: need a dmesg?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no
<crimsun> I know where it broke, but it'll take me a bit to think of how to best fix
<crimsun> (it's unrelated to my changes)
<BUGabundo> fine by me
<BUGabundo> as long as it doesn't breake more then it is now, im cool
<BUGabundo> WFM
<i_is_broke> hello all
<i_is_broke> how is everyone tonight?
<BluesKaj> ok, i_is_broke , how are you ?
<i_is_broke> not to bad, tired, been working on rocking horses all day..lol
<i_is_broke> just got my computer back up and running yeah...finally.
<IdleOne> just ran an update and now I have " Package information database for rpm cleaned up... " why?
<IdleOne> unless Ubuntu started using rpm all of a sudden
<IdleOne> !info rpm
<ubottu> rpm (source: rpm): package manager for RPM. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.0-9 (lucid), package size 778 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<IdleOne> why did that just get installed?
<IdleOne> now getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/345082/ when trying to install a package
<bjsnider> IdleOne, yes, we've switched to rpms. didn't you get the memo?
<IdleOne> I must of missed it
<bjsnider> you see, we figure red hat uses them, so they must be good
<bjsnider> that's our brilliant reasoning
<IdleOne> makes complete sense
<IdleOne> in the meantime I am not able to install any packages using apt
<IdleOne> Synaptic works
<IdleOne> heh go figure
 * IdleOne needs to read memo's instead of making paper airplanes
<RAOF> IdleOne: apt-get probably works, too.
<IdleOne> I used aptitude install pastebinit and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/345082/
<IdleOne> hmmm looking again it seems that it did install pastebinit, last line has a pastebin url
<IdleOne> but I don't know what all that output means
<IdleOne> nhandler: congrats on the nomination!
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> see the output from the pastebin link is not the same as the one on my screen
<IdleOne> very strange
<IdleOne> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/499665
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499665 in aptitude "aptitude crashed after trying to install random packages." [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> nhandler: congrats on the nomination!
<yoasif> anyone seeing that aptitude bug?
<maco> where it crashes with some lovely stack smashing when you install random stuff?
<yoasif> yeah
<IdleOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/499665
<IdleOne> there it is
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499665 in aptitude "aptitude crashed after trying to install random packages." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> bug 499665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499665 in aptitude "aptitude crashed after trying to install random packages." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499665
<maco> yeah that
<maco> IdleOne: grabbing #ubuntu-women scrollback too?
<IdleOne> nope I posted it here also :P
<maco> oh
<maco> ooo hey that was you?
<maco> i need to learn to read nicks :P
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> yes that was me
<IdleOne> yoasif: would be great if you click the " also affects me " link
<IdleOne> try and get this fixed quick :)
<IdleOne> or not
<DanaG> http://www.slashgear.com/hp-probook-6445b-and-6545b-notebooks-elite-7000-desktop-break-cover-1259991/ -- interesting... wonder if that means it's ACPI 4.0.
<DanaG> Power usage gauge on a desktop.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<DanaG> yo yo ma
<DanaG> yo ma ma
<DanaG> one more: "ma ma ma"
<ActionParsnip1> hehe, lucid is suprisingly super usable
<wzssyqa> i occered x segment fault,what should i do ?
<wzssyqa> report a bug ,and how?
<Tscheesy> wzssyqa: launchpad.net is the Tool - but you need to be more specific than this
<wzssyqa> Tscheesy: i just ask for that,and i know to use ubuntu-bug ,
<wzssyqa> Tscheesy: what i ask is that ,anything more?
<RAOF> Well, it'd be great if you could get a backtrace.
<RAOF> And the wiki tends to have system-specific debugging tips.
<wzssyqa> RAOF: backtrace?how to?
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<i_is_broke> ok anyone else getting a stack dump doing safe-upgrade?
<i_is_broke> ok whats going on with upgrade?
<arand> i_is_broke: recent apt upgrade broke aptitude, apt-get still usable
<melik> can anyone here help test a simple python script of mine/?
<i_is_broke> arand, ah thank you yes its working.
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/499631 seems to be fixed in recent aptitude upgrade i_is_broke
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499631 in aptitude "Stack smashing in aptitude on safe-upgrade" [High,Fix released]
<i_is_broke> cool
<i_is_broke> i didnt do an upgrade yesterday, so im just catching up.
<maxb> Anyone else running Lucid on an Acer Aspire One, and finding it won't boot to GDM with the current Lucid kernel?
<i_is_broke> maxb, gdm is broke right now.
<i_is_broke> it wont even load on my desktop.
<i_is_broke> well it was broke i havent checked now.
<maxb> Well, I may be a day out of date, but it works for me with the -8 kernel
<maxb> But with -9, "init: gdm main process (x) terminated with status 1"
<maxb> followed by a garbled display
<maxb> and no gettys either :-/
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<maxb> It does not seem to be a great sign when wait-for-root manages to segfault :-/
<maxb> aptitude dieing with a SIGABRT for anyone else?
<maxb> Oh, update
<sebsebseb> hi
<BUGabundo_work> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo_work: hey
<schmidtm_> hi, i found a dependecy prob for ubuntu-netbook. it still depends on ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings instead of ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<BUGabundo_work> schmidtm_: file a bug
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> I'm considering an upgrade from Kubuntu 9.04
<Galvatron> How's the stability. especially with KDE SC 4.4 Beta 1?
<stuq> strigi/nepomuk supposed to run yet in a 4.4 beta2 install from the repos?
<Galvatron> My hardware is a bit ancient - Celeron Northwood 2,4Ghz, Epox P4X400D, Radeon 9200SE
<stuq> I keep getting "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server", but i'm not finding good info on how to fix the situation
<stuq> Galvatron: try a LiveCD
<bjsnider> Galvatron, if you're using fglrx now, you can forget it in lucid. you'll be using the radeon driver
<Galvatron> Fglrx is an open driver?
<genii> Konq seems to have an odd copy/paste issue.. ^C/^V work but right-click options on highlighted text are greyed out
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo_work, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to figure out why I have 2 consecutive login pages ...any ideas?
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm also getting that, with kdm
<BluesKaj> yup genii , I have it on both lucid machines
<genii> BluesKaj: I suspect primary auth method in PAM fails, secondary kicks in
<BluesKaj> ok, uhmm , heard of PAM , but what is it
<BUGabundo_work> ola BluesKaj
<genii> BluesKaj: Pluggable Authentication Modules/Method
 * BluesKaj wiki's pam
<BluesKaj> ok , that was more than I needed to know :)
<BluesKaj> mancan these linux descriptions get "wordy"
<BluesKaj> the technical nomenclature in linux almost approaches the BS I used to read in scientific newsletters we subscribed to at work
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> well, maybe not so bad after reading it a second time :)
<DanaG> interesting... this webcam even has computer-toggleable analog zoom.
<DanaG> but... if I set it to 1280x960, colors get screwed up.
<BUGabundo_work> analog?
<DanaG> er, optical zoom.
<DanaG> It has "regular" and "macro", as the Windows app calls them.
<BUGabundo_work> its the first time i see DanaG complimenting something... usually he is just bitching around something... must be xtmas spirit
<DanaG> heh, latest xkcd.com comic is awesome.
<DanaG> weird... audio capture is not working.
<DanaG> er, that's guvcview's fault, not ALSA's.
<DanaG> hmm, are there any good kde webcam apps that give access to zoom controls, and all that jazz?
<DanaG> "all that jazz" =þ
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/332495
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332495 in kdebase "Many multimedia keys doesn't work in KDE 4 - The key you just pressed isn't supported by Qt (dup-of: 293213)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt and kde4libs don't support various multimedia keys" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/293213
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> yargh... does kde4.4b2 have any way to handle brightness keys?
<maco> have we even packaged b2?
<maco> i thought we just finished packaging b1 last week
<Blues-Man> fn + F(7|8) ?
<Blues-Man> i see i can't handle brightness if I remove CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 from kernel config
<Blues-Man> i wonder why
<DanaG> It's weird... it lets me "bind" the keys... yet doesn't actually grab them.
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<om26er_> ubottu, hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<douglasawh-work> turns out my dd/clonezilla issues were karmic issues, so we're having to go back to Jaunty
<douglasawh-work> any ideas if grub2/whatever else is going on in the boot works better with dd in Lucid?
<trimmer> I'm not sure what your issue was douglasawh-work, but Lucid is pretty nice. I only had 2 bugs to work out.
<trimmer> an xorg.conf issue and a printing issue
<douglasawh-work> trimmer: is the ATI/Xorg stuff fixed?
<douglasawh-work> it's been literally unusable for me on the machine I've got
<douglasawh-work> all of our laptops at work have ATI cards (rolls eyes) though I suppose actually the T400 has switchable graphics
<douglasawh-work> trimmer: the issue I was having with karmic is the grub doesn't play nicely with dd
<BUGabundo_work> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<douglasawh-work> meaning, when you dd *if an image, when you dd *of it, the image is unbootable
<douglasawh-work> speaking of when you use full disk encryption, specifically
<douglasawh-work> I should probably file a bug, but I've got too many other things going on at work :(
<trimmer> Yeah, the full disk encryption was a problem for me too.
<trimmer> Specifically, the systemwould boot but nothing but black on all tty's
<trimmer> I skipped over that
<trimmer> No the ATI still has issues, fortunately,  I'm running nvidia
<trimmer> bbiab
<bjsnider> is jack restricted? i thought jack was FOSS
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> I took the risk of upgrading from Kubuntu 9.04 by using sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and replacing "jaunty" with "lucid"
<Galvatron> And I failed
<Galvatron> After reboot it didn't mount partations
<Galvatron> After loading bar with Kubuntu logo I got just: "mountall: Could not connect to Plymouth"
<Galvatron> Of course I can't access recovery mode either due to the same issue
<Galvatron> Can I do anything except format?
<Galvatron> Now I'm riding from LiveCD 9.04 and backing things up
<Galvatron> *reading
<Galvatron> **writing
<i_is_broke> Galvatron, that is how i went to lucid but thats also the day you was suppose to, been lots of updates and changes since then.
<i_is_broke> ugh my tab completion isnt working..grrrrr.
<i_is_broke> ok hold on ill be back...um you should of done a do-dist-upgrade
<i_is_broke> now lets see if it works.
<i_is_broke> hmmm wonder why my tab completion isnt working now..grr.
<karmafraught> I see that people are having SIGABRT problems with aptitude. I was having similar problems, and I tried upgrading aptitude. This did not help.  The problem went away after I upgraded apt to the latest version.  Knowing this, should aptitude have a version= dependency on apt?
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<cbmuser> hey, anyone knows any plans for thunderbird 3.0?
<cbmuser> it's in Fedora but lucid is still behind unfortunately
<sebsebseb> cbmuser: Fedora tend to get stuff first
<bjsnider> cbmuser, the easiest way to check is to look at what's upstream in debian right now
<cbmuser> I wouldn't count on Debian for that ;)
<jpds> cbmuser: There's a daily PPA.
<cbmuser> and in Debian it's going to be icedove
<cbmuser> jpds: I know, but that doesn't contain the stable release AFAIK
<cbmuser> do you mean FTAs?
<jpds> Yeah.
<cbmuser> hey cool, I just realised that Lucid contains some of my plymouth-patches ;)
<jpds> bug #314668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314668 in baltix "[needs-packaging] Thunderbird 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314668
<jpds> cbmuser: You could click "Affects me too" and subscribe to that bug report for updates. :)
<cbmuser> I know
<cbmuser> maybe I can collect some karma there :P
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-24
<BUGabundo> any one knows what this means
<BUGabundo> ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, notice anything strange about chromium-browser today?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: need more info than that
<crimsun> BUGabundo: also, we've fixed the codec setup issue, so if you have time, we can try the powerdown fixes for your HDA controller
<BUGabundo> crimsun: not tonight
<BUGabundo> I just got into bed
<BUGabundo> just seeing what's up , and sleep in a bit
<BUGabundo> ping me tomorrow
<BUGabundo> if you are sitting in front of a pc
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: like?
<bjsnider> browser window assuming the full length of the webpage instead of creating a scrollbar
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: well I only opened gmail and vodafone.pt
<BUGabundo> didn't notice anyrhing weird in neither
<BUGabundo> any site you want me to test all my browsers?
<BUGabundo> about my prob, I'm getting that while using n2n
<BUGabundo> it was working fine all week
<BUGabundo> up until now
<BUGabundo> nothing in my logs
<BUGabundo> only on cli, when started
<BUGabundo> it simply dies
<bjsnider> crimsun, can you run jack and pulse at the same time?
<crimsun> you can do anything you want
<crimsun> we only have jack1 in Ubuntu, however, which does not have the dbus handoff work
<bjsnider> which would be using which?
<crimsun> -EPARSE
<crimsun> jack1 and pulse will race on hw:, if that's what you're asking
<bjsnider> what does that mean "race on hw"?
<crimsun> if jackd grabs hw:, then it will have exclusive access to the sound devices, and pulseaudio will lose the race thus giving you a dummy/null sink/source
<crimsun> if pulseaudio grabs hw:, then it will have exclusive access to the sound devices, and jackd will lose the race and complain bitterly
<bjsnider> so pulse could not act as a middle-man for jack and vice versa
<crimsun> neither can
<crimsun> if anything, dbus is the proposed "middle man"
<bjsnider> well, there's a ppa whre pulseaudio is patched to, i dunno use jack or whatever.
<crimsun> the issue upstream is that jack has no way of saying "I'm done"
<BUGabundo> crimsun: sound is cliping
<BUGabundo> and flanging
<crimsun> BUGabundo: that's great, go to sleep and ping me in the morning.
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> let me check paman
<BUGabundo> to see if it is not above 100%
<crimsun> bjsnider: "patched to"? Meaning pulse is built with jack support?
<BUGabundo> 88% actually
<crimsun> bjsnider: that doesn't resolve the unerlying race that I described
<bjsnider> crimsun, it would seems so. but what does jack support eve mean?
<crimsun> bjsnider: it means pulse can use jack as a sink and as a source
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~motin/+archive/until-jack-is-included-in-main
<crimsun> yes, I've corresponded with him
<crimsun> his first attempts at versioning were abysmal
<bjsnider> somebody's bugging me to add jack support the libxine
<bjsnider> can't do it
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> just look at the original Debian source package
<bjsnider> it's awfully, awfully difficult
<crimsun> what are you talking about?
<bjsnider> jack is going to be in main i think
<bjsnider> nothing. just joking around
<crimsun> jack *will* be in main as soon people get off their arses and finish the documentation (MIR)
<bjsnider> what is portaudio?
<crimsun> another API
<bjsnider> why can't we just have ONE audio system that's flexible enough that it does everything?
<crimsun> christ, that's what we're trying to do
<BUGabundo> Dec 24 00:35:48 BluBUG pulseaudio[1481]: ratelimit.c: 105 events suppressed
<BUGabundo> sigh
<crimsun> BUGabundo: that doesn't mean a thing
<BUGabundo> means a 20MBs log :)
<crimsun> people look at ratelimit and go "oh no"
<BUGabundo> its writing ervery 10 sec
<crimsun> BUGabundo: seriously, it very probably means your sound hw is broken, and we're unable to work around it in the driver
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> we know its broken
<BUGabundo> you proved it yesterday
<bjsnider> so's his graphics card
<crimsun> no, yesterday was a bug
<crimsun> takashi and I fixed it early this morning
<SoftwareExplorer> crisum:I'm getting ready to report a Lucid bug. Every time an application starts to play a sound or stops playing a sound there is a pop/click. Does you know if I should report this as a bug for the pulseaudio package or the linux package?
<crimsun> SoftwareExplorer: don't bother, I already know about powerdown issues.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not sure gpu is broken... from what I've been reading, I think savat was wrong. this card is proposely cripped by manufatured
<crimsun> SoftwareExplorer: technically it's a linux issue, but the symptom is *caused* by an addition to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, which is owned by the alsa-driver source package.
<bjsnider> what?
<bjsnider> the manufacturer cannopt cripple the purevideo hardware
<bjsnider> they could cripple the windows driver
<bjsnider> but the hardware would not be crippled
<crimsun> oh but the OEM can do anything
<crimsun> there's this thing called a "bios"
<bjsnider> crimsun, not without opening the case and hacking it with a screwdriver
<crimsun> (and don't tell me efi is any better)
<SoftwareExplorer> crimsun: Ok, thanks.
<crimsun> bjsnider: it doesn't have to have anything to do with physically crippling it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not like that
<bjsnider> they can cripple the windblows driver and that's all. the purevideo hardware cannot be disabled in the bios
<BUGabundo> basicly this model is a entrance model
<BUGabundo> so they used less pipes
<BUGabundo> 16 instead of regular 32
<bjsnider> pipes?
<BUGabundo> so it "can't" do vdpay
<bjsnider> did you ask nvidia about this?
<crimsun> bjsnider: dude, you can do a *lot* in bios. you can intercept all sorts of junk.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: its words from nvidia dev on their forum
<BUGabundo> about the g85 vs g90 GPU core
<bjsnider> i'd like to see that post
<BUGabundo> easy
<bjsnider> take that craptop back and get a better one
<bjsnider> you got robbed
<BUGabundo> google nvidia forum 8400 vdpau
<BUGabundo> its on board
<crimsun> SoftwareExplorer: which codec do you have? head -6 /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<bjsnider> if that happened then the windows purevideo driver would also not work
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no idea
<BUGabundo> maybe it doesn't
<BUGabundo> I never put win in this laptop
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, who manufactured that thing? which oem?
<BUGabundo> asustek
<BUGabundo> model S27S
<BUGabundo> *S37S
<SoftwareExplorer> crimsun: "Conexant CX20549 (Venice)" ,  when I ran the command it did pop/click
<bjsnider> asus?
<i_is_broke> what the heck is byobu?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not quite... it's the factory that used to assemble Asus laptop
<BUGabundo> now asus has a new factory
<crimsun> SoftwareExplorer: ok, thanks. I should have fixes for that in a few days
<BUGabundo> !google byobu
<SoftwareExplorer> crimsun: Thanks for working on Ubuntu :)
<bjsnider> SoftwareExplorer, that's very different from the messages he usually sees in here
<jherraez> hey there, im trying the lucid alpha 1 on a virtual machine, and it demands login/pw , which i  have no idea what it could be...
<Tscheesy> hm.. on the ARM from schratch it was ubuntu:ubuntu
<jherraez> its not that, guess i should have download the alpha instead of the daily build
<Tscheesy> can't help sry
<arand> jherraez: is this the livecd asking?
<jherraez> booted from the daily build , selected try without changes, eventually gdm appeared asking for a login, throw typical "ubuntu" and "guest" at it, no luck
<arand> jherraez: default login is ubuntu with no password, I think
<jherraez> nope, when i type ubuntu it will play the usual failure song, won't even ask for a pw
<jherraez> thx anyway, im goin to sleep now, ill just wait for alpha 2 to try again
<arand> That to me indicates some form of mess-up.. (redownload?/wait for next daily build?) dunno though.
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm trying to get a backtrace for an xserver bug. The machine I'm using has a nvidia card, and I haven't installed the proprietary driver. What debug symbol packages should I install? I have already added the ddebs repository(s)
<bjsnider> SoftwareExplorer, what driver are you using then?
<RAOF> SoftwareExplorer: libc6, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-video-(nv,vesa - depending on your driver), various xserver-xorg-input-* packages...
<SoftwareExplorer> I don't know a lot about how the xserver works, how would I find out what driver?
<RAOF> grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bjsnider> you're probably using the awesome nv driver then
<SoftwareExplorer> it lists fb, nv and vesa
<SoftwareExplorer> RAOF: so when you say, for example, libc6 I should add "-dbgsym" to the end of it?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> You'd add -dbgsym to all those package names.
<SoftwareExplorer> RAOF: Ok, got. Thanks. I'll see what I can get
<SoftwareExplorer> RAOF: Sorry, I meant "Ok, got it."  (oops)
<RAOF> X's backtrace itself can help in working out what dbgsym packages you need - ie: if nv_drv.so appears in the backtrace, you'll need the dbgsym package for the package containing nv_drv.so, which you can find using "dpkg -S nv_drv.so".
<SoftwareExplorer> RAOF: Wow, thanks, that will help a lot. I was kind of wondering if I could find out what package a file belonged to.
<RAOF> dpkg -S is awesomely useful, yes.  If you're looking for "what package contains this file that I don't have", then apt-file is what you're after.
<SoftwareExplorer> GDB says "Reading symbols from /usr/bin/Xorg...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/Xorg...(no debugging symbols found)...done." is that bad? dpkg -S Xorg has the line "xserver-xorg-core-dbgsym: /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/Xorg" which I have installed. So wouldn't I have the package that has what I need already installed?
<RAOF> That's OK; it's read debugging symbols for Xorg, and it can't find debugging symbols for the debugging symbols of Xorg.
<SoftwareExplorer>  RAOF: Thanks :)
<billybigrigger> anyone alive?
<billybigrigger> i did an update-manager -d upgrade to lucid today and upon reboot, i'm stuck at a grub rescue screen with grub rescue>
<billybigrigger> something about the symbol `grub_gettext` not found
<billybigrigger> any clues?
<billybigrigger> there is one forum post i've dug up and it's a pretty new thread, only 3 posts, and the solution doesn't work for me
<billybigrigger> what is the latest vmlinuz image? maybe i can manually boot it, but have no way of telling what kernel i have
<i_is_broke> 2.6.31-17 is what i got.
<billybigrigger> whats the standard 64bit kernel?
<billybigrigger> -686
<billybigrigger> vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-686 file not found
<billybigrigger> :(
<i_is_broke> wait wrong grub..sorry hold on a sec.
<i_is_broke> 2.6.32-9
<billybigrigger> i_is_broke: you there?
<i_is_broke> yeah
<billybigrigger> thought i lost my connection
<i_is_broke> na your still here..lol
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> 2.6.32-9 doesn't exist either
<billybigrigger> sigh
<billybigrigger> this sucks
<i_is_broke> when did you last update?
<i_is_broke> i have -5 threw -9
<i_is_broke> might try with generic-pae on it.
<billybigrigger> 00000000000000000000
<billybigrigger> ...............................................................................3
<billybigrigger> 0
<billybigrigger> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<billybigrigger> 0.
<i_is_broke> hmmm?
<billybigrigger> oh my, sorry, was trying to type over the laptop on my other machine
<i_is_broke> lol np.
<billybigrigger> ahh ls /boot works from rescue promt :P
<billybigrigger> its 32-9-generic
<billybigrigger> not 686 like i was trying
<i_is_broke> figured it was something simple...just didnt know which one it was.
<billybigrigger> ok now i'm at a busy box shell
<billybigrigger> telling me to try root = /dev/sda1
<i_is_broke> well thats a step closer..lol
<billybigrigger> not hda1
<billybigrigger> never used a busy box shell
<billybigrigger> i don't see any commands to set root boot device though
<billybigrigger> ls
<crimsun> set root foo, e.g., set root (hd0,1)
<crimsun> we deprecated -686 many releases ago
<billybigrigger> crimsun: just going of the only solution i've found for my problem
<billybigrigger> kernel in question was 2.6.31-1-686 so....yeah
<crimsun> ...from Debian?
<billybigrigger> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361013
<billybigrigger> now i'm getting target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<crimsun> -1- is very old
<billybigrigger> no init found try passing init= bootarg
<billybigrigger> i'm using 2.6.32-9-generic
<crimsun> you really should use an alternate installer in rescue mode
<billybigrigger> i don't have an install disk, this was from a karmic upgrade
<crimsun> you don't have a live image, either?
<crimsun> (you're seriously running a development version with no alternate installer or desktop installer?)
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> jaunty+1 was beautiful for me, not any problems like this ever
<crimsun> just saying that it's foolhardy not to have a rescue mode available
<crimsun> it sounds like you haven't gotten a real / yet
<billybigrigger> i can ls in busy box and it show's my /
<crimsun> do you have /sbin/init ?
<billybigrigger> no
<crimsun> do you have /sbin on a separate partition?
<billybigrigger> no
<crimsun> then it isn't your real /
<billybigrigger> have a good suggestion for a live usb?
<billybigrigger> slax usb download link is broken
<crimsun> anything that boots and ships /usr/sbin/chroot is a good candidate
<crimsun> were you current with updates?
<billybigrigger> yeah just updated karmic, then did a update-manager -d upgrade to lucid
<crimsun> mountall 2.2 or 2.3?
<billybigrigger> your speaking chinese
<billybigrigger> crimsun: what is mountall? 2.2 or 2.3?
<i_is_broke> i just updated that..
<i_is_broke> we just went in to 2.3.
<i_is_broke> i have thought about and think i will from now on out im going to save a list of all the updates that i get, on my production box so i can go back and see incase of things like this.
<crimsun> apt and dpkg both have logs in /var/log/
<i_is_broke> crimsun yeah but if you cant get into them...they wont do you any good, thats why i said i was going to put them on my production box so i can have them for fubar moments.
<billybigrigger> hmm this sucks
<billybigrigger> so much for passing out to heroes tonight :P
<crimsun> i_is_broke: there should not be a reason you can't get to them provided you always keep a method for chrooting into the install
<crimsun> i.e., an alternate installer disc/image
<i_is_broke> ah thats true, i guess i should make one as well...the only thing i got right now is karmics install disk..
<crimsun> you could also configure rsyslog to log remotely, too
<i_is_broke> cant i just copy them threw ssh?
<i_is_broke> crimsun you got to remember im still learning this stuff...
<crimsun> i_is_broke: sure, there are many roads to Rome
<i_is_broke> crimsun that is what i like about linux theres more then one way to do something or run something unlike windows where you have to do everything there way or it borks everything.
<i_is_broke> that and the fact that everytime a new windows version is release you almost have to buy a new computer to get it to run.
<i_is_broke> linux im pressed me when i had my old 2x2x6 burner and windows wouldnt run it any more, but i installed linux and it worked like a charm..slow as hell but still worked.
<i_is_broke> what the hey ....cant the find something else to spam..that one is getting old.
<knittl> bjsnider: merry christmas! are you there? :)
<nanomad> is anyone having issues with grub? update-grub locks up here
<nanomad> nvm, it worked. It just took a LOT of time, lol
<CosmiChaos> Hey, got strange screen-output for Usplash and TTYs, guess its related to xorg-nv, because nvidia-glx is installed and correctly working for desktop mode
<CosmiChaos> any idea?
<soee> hi
<CosmiChaos> hey its not very useful to have no CONSOLE available because graphic-output is crippled
<CosmiChaos> hello anyone of 146?
<CosmiChaos> gimp-plugin-registry depends on libcv1, libcvaux1 and libhighgui1 but new sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu3 upgraded packages to libcv4, libcvaux4 and libhighgui4
<CosmiChaos> hey according to synaptic search mode the new section list with one section per source is really nice, great work
<CosmiChaos> now when we install a specific package
<CosmiChaos> can you add a text in the properties, from which source it comes from, that would be really helpful
<CosmiChaos> xD it already is
<maxb> Hi, is anyone else experiencing graphics glitching and occasional blank screens requiring a reboot, using Intel graphics hardware in Lucid?
<CosmiChaos> maxb,  no but lots a graphic glitches in TTY or during boot and shutdown with Nvidia, nobody here cares
<yofel> maxb: me after resuming from suspend
<maxb> yofel: bug 492392 is where I've been making notes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492392
<maxb> What's your hardware?
<maxb> Mine is an Aspire One
<yofel> 945GME
<yofel> (eeePC 1000H)
<yofel> yep, that sounds like the bug
<maxb> hmm... well at least it affects enough common hardware that it ought to get some attention :-)
<maxb> hmm... seems I've developed a gdm-fails-to-start race condition too
<yofel> yeah, that GPU was pretty much the default for netbooks for a while
<maxb> Well... that was novel. Having persuaded GDM to start at all, I had to log in three times before it managed it without crashing
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<om26er> i unplugged the charger but still the battery status show full
<billybigrigger> anyone alive?
<billybigrigger> anyone had problems with grub booting to rescue mode after an upgrade to lucid?
<billybigrigger> i'm stuck at the rescue prompt giving me about symbol grub_gettext not found
<billybigrigger> crimsun: ping
<yofel> I don't have that but I'm certain a few people reported the same
<yofel> *error
<billybigrigger> oh yeah?
<billybigrigger> i found 1 post on the forums, and the solution doesn't work for me
<billybigrigger> yofel: i can get to a busybox shell...but with the error target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<billybigrigger> i think it was crimsun told me i haven't picked the right /
<billybigrigger> tried booting (hd0,1) and root = /dev/sda1
<yofel> that would explain a few things
<billybigrigger> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361013
<billybigrigger> last post
<billybigrigger> i get to a busybox shell with that, changing my device names and kernel of course
<billybigrigger> but i'm not sure if booting a supergrub disk will tell me how grub see's my disks
<yofel> hm... do you have /boot seperate or on / ?
<billybigrigger> yofel: haha this sounds amatuer but i don't know
<billybigrigger> booting SGD now to peak around
<billybigrigger> ahh poop i'm going to need to chroot
<yofel> well, I'm still trying to figure out what information grub2 needs to boot the os...
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> found out my / is on sdc1
<billybigrigger> and no separate /boot
<billybigrigger> and assuming i still remember grub2's naming convention, that should be 2,0 no?
<yofel> hm that would be 'set root=(hd2,1)' then
<billybigrigger> i know between grub and grub2 they named hdd's different
<yofel> no, 2,0 was grub-legacy
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> ok
<yofel> VERY annoying
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> will give that a go
<yofel> at least if I understand this correct now...
<billybigrigger> understand what
<yofel> the numbering
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<yofel> yep, sdc1 is 2,1, checked the doc
<billybigrigger> linux16 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-9-generic root=/dev/sdc1 ro
<billybigrigger> file not found
<billybigrigger> where as before, using (hd0,1) and /dev/sda1 it found it
<billybigrigger> and booted
<yofel> o.O
<billybigrigger> i have 2 other hard drives, sda and sdb, but root is on sdc
<billybigrigger> maybe grub isn't seeing those disks and is naming sdc as sda
<billybigrigger> because i can boot my 2.6.32-9-generic kernel using set root hd0,1 and /dev/sda1
<yofel> maybe the device.map isn't right?
<yofel> hm, and root hd2,1 and /dev/sdc1 ?
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<yofel> err...
<billybigrigger> grub rescue prompt has an ls
<yofel> hd0,1  and /dev/sdc1
<billybigrigger> after setting rood to hd2,1 and running ls
<billybigrigger> i can see i'm not on my / disk
<yofel> hehe, good to know...
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> it has to be hd0
<billybigrigger> as i can see hd0 hd0,1 hd0,6 hd0,5
<billybigrigger> which would be my / /home and swap i assume
<billybigrigger> it has to be 0,1
<yofel> can you check your device.map somehow?
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> got to x in low graphics mode
<bjsnider> hd0 would not be sdc
<billybigrigger> it was root (hd0,1) and /dev/sdc1
<bjsnider> it would be sda
<billybigrigger> ya i dunno
<billybigrigger> i'm in x now
<yofel> that would mean your device.map is wrong
<billybigrigger> i tried hd0,1 and sda1 and busybox complained it couldn't find /sbin/init
<bjsnider> what if you try hd2,1?
<billybigrigger> hd2,1 is my music drive
<bjsnider> is your root hard drive not plugged into the first sata port?
<billybigrigger> ls at the grub rescue prompt showed hd0 hd0,1 hd0,5 hd 06, hd1 hd1,1 hd2 hd2,1
<billybigrigger> bjsnider: no, root is on sdc1
<billybigrigger> in my device.map
<billybigrigger> hd0 /dev/sda
<billybigrigger> hd1 sdb
<billybigrigger> hd2 sdc
<bjsnider> yes but i mean physically, is it plugged into sata1?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> oooh wait a minute, i was screwing around with my sata ports when i was modding my xbox360
 * billybigrigger ponders....
<billybigrigger> :)1
<bjsnider> don't ponder. open it up and look
<billybigrigger> no i needed to ponder
<billybigrigger> root disk is ide
<billybigrigger> the other 2 storage drives are sata
<bjsnider> you've got a board with 1 ata and multiple satas
<bjsnider> or 2 atas
<billybigrigger> 2 atas, root disk, and dvdrw are ata
<billybigrigger> and 4 sata ports
<bjsnider> well, ide drives should not be called sd-anything
<bjsnider> sd is sata, orscsi
<billybigrigger> yeah
<bjsnider> waht does /etc/fstab say?
<billybigrigger> ide drives have been showing up as sd for me for a long time, since intrepid iirc
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/m77a5503d
<bjsnider> if sata drives get priority then i can see how your first ide drive would be sdc
<bjsnider> because you have two satas
<bjsnider> which would be a and b
<bjsnider> and in fact that is exactly what your fstab file says
<yofel> makes sense, but that doesn't explain why an ide drive would show up as sdX, some bios setting?
<om26er> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bjsnider> i don't know. maybe the kernel changed in that regard
<om26er> how can i find my wireless mac address
<om26er> i am not connected to any network
<bjsnider> iwconfig
<bjsnider> i think that show you what it is
<om26er> bjsnider, iwconfig
<om26er> dont work
<bjsnider> what do you mean?
<billybigrigger> bjsnider: yofel thanks for the help guys
<billybigrigger> i have a semi-working x, all i needed for now, will fix later i guess :P
<om26er> does not show the mac address of wifi
<yofel> om26er: doesn't ifconfig show it even if you're disconnected?
<om26er> dont seem to
<bjsnider> it would be the "HWAddr"
<yoasif_> anyone here using xchat?
<yofel> yoasif_: sometimes, what's the question?
<yoasif_> yofel, i added a new server to my autojoins, but there aren't any channel set up for the autojoins (the server is slashnet)... when i start up xchat now, the "join channel" dialog comes up, i enter #webdesign, and it crashes
<bjsnider> try it from the console to check output
<bjsnider> there are two different xchat options in the repos though
<bjsnider> maybe you've got the wrong one
<yoasif_> bjsnider, i can do that, there are no debug packages fyi
<yoasif_> hmm
<bjsnider> are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<yoasif_> xchat-gnome
<yoasif_> Installed: 1:0.26.1-1ubuntu1
<bjsnider> i'm using the xchat package, and it doesn't crash, at east here on karmic
<bjsnider> i had trouble with the other one
<yoasif_> yeah, but xchat-gnome is in main
<bjsnider> what is your point?
<yoasif_> main apps should supposedly have more support
<yoasif_> that's all
<yoasif_> alright, i'll try it in console, brb
<yofel> wasn't that something about the license, not support?
<bjsnider> please don't bore me with talk of licenses
<mac_v> lol
<yofel> hehe
<yoasif_> bjsnider, yofel this is my console output
<yoasif_> http://pastebin.com/m33345204
<yofel> segfault yay...
<yoasif_> yeah and no debug packages
<bjsnider> it only says segmentation fault, nothing else helpful
<bjsnider> try the other xchat
<yoasif_> i'm not looking for a workaround, i want to submit a good bug report heh
<yofel> yoasif_: run xchat-gnome in gdb and get a backtrace?
<bjsnider> is anyone still developing it?
<yoasif_> xchat-gnome is dead upstream?
<mac_v> bjsnider: xchat-gnome is not dead ,it is active more atleast in Ubuntu :)
<bjsnider> i don't know
 * mac_v uses xchat... waiting or userlist to be implemented to switch to *-gnome
<bjsnider> why is it always so unstable then?
<mac_v> for*
<yofel> is it really  active? the package wasn't modified since jaunty...
<mac_v> bjsnider: not sure , i used it a couple of weeks ago , seemed fine then...
<mac_v> yofel: kenvandine is doing work on the xchat-gnome... , let me find the package
<mac_v> yofel: if you want to check dev frequency... even xchat hasnt had updates since jan/feb :)
<bjsnider> xchat works fine here
<mac_v>  > https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/xchat-gnome
<mac_v> bjsnider: yeah , for me too :)
<mac_v> yoasif_: try the ppa ^ bug might have been solved
<yoasif_> mac_v, getting the backtrace first
<bjsnider> ghostcube, ping
<SantaBUG> hey yoasif bjsnider
<SantaBUG> Merry xtmas guys http://p.bugabundo.net/merry-xtmas-and-an-happy-new-year-2010
<SantaBUG> I LUV YOU ALL
<Tallken> omg
<i_is_broke> well all have a safe and merry christmas.:D
<sebsebseb> hi
<Izinucs> If I load up kubuntu alpha on a system that also has windows and ubuntu.. 1> will it replace grub1 with grub2 2> how will that effect my booting the older ubuntu install
<darthanubis> no
<Izinucs> guess that answers question 1 and 2 concurrently :)
<Bookman> In 9.10 there used to be System>Administration>Services, what does 10.04 now that this has been removed?
<Bookman> Actually I'm not sure 9.10 had it either.  Last time I checked was in 9.04
<yofel> as far as I know this is still being worked on because managing system services has changed now that ubuntu uses upstart
<BUGabundo> eheh
<yofel> more like a upstart/sysvinit mix right now :/
<Bookman> Did 9.10 have it?
<yofel> don't know any more TBH
<Bookman> So there is no GUI method of starting/stopping services?  And to see which are running?
<bjsnider> karmic did not have the services cp
<bjsnider> there is no gui method of stopping and starting services
<Bookman> Well that is a pita
<bjsnider> i think lucid is going to be 100% upstart
<Bookman> I have no idea what upstart is
<yofel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Bookman> Thanks!  I will get reading
<Bookman> So if I SSH into a machine not running an ssh server, will it automatically start it? (start on event)
<yofel> Bookman: no, to start an ssh connection you'll need a listening ssh server on the other pc
<bjsnider> which means you would need to configure the service to start
<BUGabundo> Bookman: look at xinetd
<yofel> Bookman: 'event' is used here as in another service or init itself emits an event and another service can be configured to start when that happens
<Bookman> Got it.
<Bookman> I'm trying to install openssh via synaptic and it will not allow me.  I think there are dependencies issues.
<yofel> really? lemme check for updates, I do have the server installed here
<BUGabundo> works fine her
<Bookman> hmmm....
<yofel> nope, nothing related to openssh
<yofel> Bookman: can you be a bit more verbose about 'doesn't allow me to'?
<Bookman> I am checking my repositories list now.
<Bookman> That was it.  Some were not turned on, sorry about htat.
<Bookman> *that
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-25
<Bookman> Thanks for all your help this evening!  Merry Christmas.
<delight> did somebody try to install a virtualbox on lucid (maybe the karmic version as there is no lucid version on the virtualbox repos yet)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose
<BUGabundo> virtualbox-ose:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> are you sure delight?
<BUGabundo> meww no 3.1 ? bah
<delight> BUGabundo: I wasn't talking about the ose ;) ... I'm trying to install the karmic deb on lucid right now ... let's see how that works :-\
<delight> :-D
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> should work
<BUGabundo> you just need kernel support
<BUGabundo> that is done by KMS
<BUGabundo> I have it running in debian unstable for kernel .32
<delight> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.2/ or deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free <<< is what i ment ... but I'll find out
<BUGabundo> that's what I said
<delight> BUGabundo: ^^^yes ;) and as it seems it works great on my box too ;)
<billybigrigger> hey all, is anyone alive tonight? or is it a bad time to be looking for support? :P
<crimsun> yes, and yes
 * cwillu_at_work stabs xsplash in the heart
<IdleOne> lol crimsun
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: if you don't mind half druken response :)
<biovore> anyone know how to get lynx to boot and not start X?   Is there kernel command line to make it so it dosn't start X.
<crimsun> boot into single-user, disable gdm, then continue
<biovore> single start X ,  X kills box..
<biovore> thus no console :-(
<crimsun> tried specifying init explicitly, then?
<biovore> can't get a console to do that..
<biovore> could make it not start gdm.. but if I can't get a console I can't do any of these methods..
<crimsun> you can't get to a grub menu?
<biovore> yes
<crimsun> you can? then pass init=/bin/sh
<biovore> use to be able to do a -b and get it to drop to a shell..
<biovore> yeah.. I can try that..
<biovore> hmm that show some promise..  But seems to just stalls..  Dosn't seem to spawn a sh
<biovore> finishes /scripts/init-bottom from the ramdisk then just stops..
<biovore> init=/bin/bash -b worked though..  thanks
<om26er> will lucid support installation on btrfs?
<taygalove> !climm | taygalove
<taygalove> !lynx | taygalove
<ubottu> taygalove, please see my private message
<bazhang> taygalove, /msg ubottu
<om26er> !udev
<taygalove> !udev
<om26er> is MeMenu gonna be a part of indicator-applet-session ?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<mac_v> om26er: doesnt seem so
<mac_v> there are not session shutdown/logout options
<mac_v> no*
<soee> hi
<BluesKaj> Merry Christamas To All ! :>)
<CosmiChaos> how to stop GDM/X in TTY in +1. on execution of "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" (like it used to work) it wont and recommends to run "service gdm stop", on doing that it just says: stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.56" (uid=1000 pid=13070 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin
<CosmiChaos> /init))
<CosmiChaos> found it out myself howto stop gdm/x, superuser does the job from inside a X terminal (sudo service gdm stop) that shut it down and took me to TTY1 ;)
<CosmiChaos> heres how i found out how to get around the crazy boot-animation/TTY graphic issues i had. grub booted my kernels automatically with vga=795, i just removed them from the menu.lst, its just low res but its ok for terminal and bootanim.
<billybigrigger> hey all
<Hans_Henrik> just ran a ubuntu daily live cd (x64) and.. how the heck am i suppose to log in?
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> my macbook centers the cursor, based on the motion sensors (i can move the curse with the angle of my macbook) but how can i disable this "feature"?
<nysosym> i cant find any xorg.conf
<nysosym> curse = cursor
<Sarvatt> nysosym: sudo rmmod applesmc
<SoftwareExplorer> Am I the only one that can't login when I'm running the latest daily image off live cd/usb?
<Hans_Henrik> no
<airstrike> no, Hans_Henrik has the same problem
<Hans_Henrik> i got that problem too (downloaded like 3 hours ago)
<SoftwareExplorer> I did notice you can get to a already logged in shell if you do Ctrl Alt F3 though. Don't know if that helps.
<nysosym> Sarvatt: Thank you sooooo much! :)
<Hans_Henrik> SoftwareExplorer: thanks for the tip, ill try it later :p
<SoftwareExplorer> Hans_Henrik: Your welcome.  :)
<nysosym> hmmm i had a sporadic desktop flicker on my macbook 2G (GMA 950)
<nysosym> known issue=
<nysosym> ?
<yofel> nysosym: did you suspend macbook?
<yofel> *your
<nysosym> i'll check mom
<nysosym> works finde
<nysosym> fine
<yofel> well, I have an 945GME and am suffering from bug 492392, the flashes don't start immediately after wakeup though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492392
<nysosym> hmm its just a short flicker every 3-5min
<Amaranth> macbook never used 945
<yofel> yep, exactly that
<yofel> Amaranth: he has a 950
<nysosym> but i dont get a blank screen
<Sarvatt> yofel: thanks for linking that bug, been looking for one of those to put the fix info on :)
<Sarvatt> its fixed with a drm-intel-next kernel 12-22 or newer from the mainline kernel site if you need a fix before it gets backported
<SwedeMike> nutte
<SwedeMike> oops, wrong channel
<bjsnider> ghostcube, ping
<ghostcube> bjsnider: pong
<bjsnider> i've got some libxine pckages probably working with jack
<ghostcube> oh cool
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/testing-ppa
<bjsnider> i'm not mpving them over to the main ppa until and unless they work, so you're going to be the guinea pig
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> van i pull everything so just add ppa
<ghostcube> or is this not good ?
<bjsnider> what?
<ghostcube> if i just add the ppa or if i sho0uld install libxine manually?
<bjsnider> add the ppa
<ghostcube> ok done :)
<ghostcube> brb
<bjsnider> well, he didn't have to restart
<bjsnider> it's only libxine
<ghostcube> http://picpaste.de/pics/Bildschirmfoto17.1261769520.jpeg  bjsnider
<ghostcube> works fine so far
<bjsnider> cool
<ghostcube> brb
<patcito> hi
<patcito> I get more than 80% CPU because of plasma systray, when I remove it cpu usage goes down, anyone has a similar experience?
<SoftwareExplorer> Does anyone know how to get the nvidia driver working in Lucid?
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: use the drivers  from the nvidia vdpau ppa
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: use the drivers  from the nvidia vdpau ppa
<yofel> the 190 drivers from xorg edgers should work too afaik
<SoftwareExplorer> yofel: Ok, thanks. Is this the right ppa https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa?
<bjsnider> the 190 or 195
<bjsnider> the problem with the nvidia blob in the lucid repos is that it needs to be rebuild against the new x server
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: yes
<SoftwareExplorer> yofel: Ok, thanks. :)
<knittl> hi, has anybody else got problems with ureadahead (or plymouth??)
<knittl> i get a lot of error messages after grub
<knittl> ureadahead terminated with status 4
<knittl> mountall: cannot connect to plymouth
<knittl> plymouth-log: $something
<knittl> cannot start session: no such file or directory
<DanaG> that reminds me... I should file a bug report about plymouth refusing to display splash if it gets console= on the kernel command line.
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> there's the existing upstream bug report.
<joaopinto> knittl, I am getting those also
<joaopinto> i need to boot without the splash option
<DanaG> oh, and ureadahead exits with status 1, upon trying to preload stuff in /home
<bjsnider> i thought there was one where plymouth wouldn't work if there were any extra kernel line options
<knittl> i tried quiet splash and splash only
<knittl> happens with both
<knittl> also starting after logging in in gdm takes a lot of bjsnider
<knittl> * a lot of time
<knittl> lol xD
<knittl> bjsnider: but i also got problems with nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> it takes a lot of me?
<knittl> i have to run dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-195 almost everytime, otherwise i'll get an errorbox saying my desktop started in low graphics mode
<knittl> bjsnider: no, a lot of time. i was faster typing than thinking :D
<knittl> * typing faster
<knittl> meh :-$
<bjsnider> did you use jockey to install the nvidia driver?
<knittl> what's jockey? i used apt-get to install them from the vdpau ppa
<knittl> ah, no i didn't use the hardware drivers manager
<knittl> it wouldn't find them anyway
<bjsnider> it wouldn't find what?
<knittl> nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> i don't see why not
<knittl> and even now it tells me there are no restricted drivers in use on my system. it won't recommend any eihter
<bjsnider> you're using the updated nvidia-common from hte ppa and the modaliases packages?
<knittl> hm no
<knittl> let me install that :)
<knittl> i was only using nvidia-glx-195
<bjsnider> you need the nvidia-common and the modaliases packages for jockey to work
<knittl> and a restart?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> well, jockey might need to restart
<knittl> no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<knittl> but installing nvidia-common was a good thing to do ^^
<bjsnider> does it see and recommend the 195 driver?
<knittl> nop
<bjsnider> do you have the 195 modaiases package installed?
<knittl> it doesn't show anything
<knittl> state: installed
<legend2440> i am able to run the clonezilla iso using Grub2 without having to burn the iso.  can i do the same thing with Lucid?
<joaopinto> legend2440, it's the same grub version, so yes
<legend2440> joaopinto: ok thanks
<karioke> I have a query related to the customized ubuntu based live CD I have. Is this the correct forum for queries regarding it?
<bazhang> karioke, which version of ubuntu
<karioke> bazhang, karmic. I used this to build the iso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<bazhang> karioke, this is for lucid, 10.04 ; karmic would be in #ubuntu
<karioke> bazhang, ok. thanks
<nysosym> hi there, how can i define i915.modeset=0 as bootoption?
<nysosym> i have tried it with "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i915.modeset=0"" in /etc/default/grub
<nysosym> but it doesn't work
<nysosym> sry for that, i had a crash
<yofel> hm... it's been a  while since I had to use that, but iirc you create some config file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<yofel> lemme google...
<yofel> ah, found it, create some random config file, I'll use i915-kms.conf so that it makes sense, and put 'options i915 modeset=0' in there
<yofel> when the kernel loads the module KMS should be off
<yofel> nysosym: ^^^
<nysosym> thank you yofel, ill try :)
<nysosym> br
<nysosym> b
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-26
<DanaG> argh, smplayer won't work.
<DanaG> Unknown option on the command line: -ass
<DanaG> Error parsing option on the command line: -ass
<DanaG> that's the console output it claims.
<bjsnider> turn of ass/ssa subtitles in the option ist
<bjsnider> disable them
<DanaG> hmm, where is that?
<DanaG> And why is it now unsupported? That's a regression.
<bjsnider> you can find it
<bjsnider> come on, man
<DanaG> If it's just enabled by default... then it shouldn't refuse "-ass" on command line.
<DanaG> oh, I see... it was a BUTTON.
<DanaG> That looked like a TAB.
<DanaG> Bad UI.
<bjsnider> complain to rvm about it
<bjsnider> it's his software
<bjsnider> now does it work?
<bjsnider> what video driver are you using?
<DanaG> hmm, and checking "normal" gives "no such parameter -noass"
<DanaG> Same with it unchecked.
<bjsnider> it's passing parameters to mplayer on the command line
<bjsnider> so it's really an mplayer issue
<bjsnider> where did you get that mplayer?
<DanaG> mplayer-nogui  Version: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu12
<DanaG> version reported by mplayer: MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<DanaG> that's what smplayer says.
<DanaG> calling just 'mplayer' gives
<DanaG> MPlayer SVN-r29834-4.4.1 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/+bug/493188
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 493188 in smplayer "[Lucid] MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.2" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> the only way i think you'd get that error is if mplayer were not built against the substation headers
<bjsnider> which in ubuntu it is built against
<bjsnider> so obviously you must have picked that mplayer up from some unkown corner of the web
<DanaG> weird... the dvd video UNDER the subtitles... is spazzing out and getting extra copies of subtitle text.
<bjsnider> which video driver is this?
<DanaG> xv.
<bjsnider> you're not using this with an ati card are you?
<DanaG> yup, it is ATI.
<bjsnider> oh, no. no, no, no.
<DanaG> I've never had issues with subtitles before this brokenness of ass.
<bjsnider> brokenness of ass?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Well, what I mean is, this breakage is recent.
<bjsnider> a bit of antibiotics should clear that up
<bjsnider> rvm is wrong. mplayer gives "UNKOWN" as the version number these days
<bjsnider> and it is being compiled with freetype and fontconfig and libass-dev
<bjsnider> try the one in my ppa if you want
<bjsnider> just grab the package directly
<DanaG> Personal PPA?
<bjsnider> nvidia-vdpau
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> The window "Fatal error!" is not responding. It belongs to the application mplayer (Process ID = 4709, hostname = localhost).
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> i've never seen mplayer produce a "fatal error" message
<DanaG> that's gmplayer.
<bjsnider> gmplayer is a piece of junk
<DanaG> well, nothing else is working well, either.
<DanaG> gnome mplayer doesn't give a "play dvd" button or such.
<bjsnider> can you find the build log for the most recent mplayer run?
<DanaG> er, wait, gnome-mplayer does.
<DanaG> and gnome-mplayer "dvd with menus" makes gnome-mplayer not play, and just crash.
<DanaG> when I try hitting "play" multiple times in rapid succession, I get:
<DanaG> *** glibc detected *** gnome-mplayer: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000001376e30 ***
<DanaG> hmm, and without menus, it just flips through chapters without playing anything.
<bjsnider> mnplayer does not have menu support
<DanaG> hmm, why does gnome mplayer offer it?
<DanaG> ah, gnome-mplayer not-playing is also due to broken ass.
<bjsnider> DanaG, open mplayer from the console, and try to play a video file, preferably one with embedded subs
<DanaG> does dvd:// count?
<bjsnider> i'm interested in whether mplayer can display the subs, or any other osd info
<bjsnider> yeah, sure that's fine
<DanaG> weird... it defaulted to 2-channel audio even on a 6-channel dvd.
<bjsnider> -channels 6
<bjsnider> it does 2 channel by default
<DanaG> hmm, odd that it's single-dash and yet not single-letter parameter.
<DanaG> weird... this time subtitles are fine, even though I didn't do anything special.
<bjsnider> so fontconfig is enabled
<DanaG> This is just a dvd, though.
<bjsnider> i just checked the control and rules files for mine, which is based on reinhard's, and freetype is enabled during the build process
<DanaG> hmm, I have an mkv file with both plain-text and SSA subtitles... and only the text ones work.
<DanaG> I'll try your ppa one now.
<bjsnider> it might want libvdpau1 to be installed first
<bjsnider> it's in there too though
<DanaG> eh, I'm fine with just adding the ppa itself.
<DanaG> s/just /simply/
<bjsnider> whatever turns your crank
<bjsnider> whatever floats your boat
<DanaG> ahh, ppa version has working ssa.
<bjsnider> what?
<bjsnider> i didn't expect that
<bjsnider> strange
<bjsnider> i built the binaries against karmic's stuff and then copied them over to lucid
<bjsnider> how very odd
<bjsnider> i expected that was the problem with the lucid repo mplayer as well
<DanaG> weird... under smplayer, it doesn't see subtitles at all.
<DanaG> ah, but "enable closed captions" works.
<DanaG> BUT IT'S IN ALL CAPS.
<bjsnider> doesn't see subs in what?
<bjsnider> a dvd?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<bjsnider> you've got libdvdcss installed right?
<DanaG> I'm pretty sure I do.
<DanaG> yup, installed.
<bjsnider> dvd is going to be a bit of a problem for mplayer
<bjsnider> most of the other players are better at it
<DanaG> 86:09.5 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ff) (prog-if ff)        !!! Unknown header type 7f        Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus
<DanaG> interesting.
<chu_> Hey guys, how's things going with Lucid at the moment? I have a few months left in my break, was thinking of playing around with Lucid...
<chadi> Hi. Please tell me that 10.04 supports touch screens!
<CosmiChaos> chadi: currently 10.04 is not even supported... its in developement
<CosmiChaos> chadi, with supports: you mean automatically working?
<chadi> yeah
<CosmiChaos> what kind of touchscreen device do you have?
<CosmiChaos> do you mean a touchscreen device like a pda, or a new multitouch-device
<CosmiChaos> xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<CosmiChaos> Touchscreen-Driver for X.Org/XFree86 server
<CosmiChaos> look if your device is supported
<CosmiChaos> didnt karmic already supported touchscreens?
<chadi> oops sorry didn't notice
<chadi> i have a ntoebook
<chadi> hp dv3-2270
<chadi> and it is multi-touch
<CosmiChaos> hmmm
<CosmiChaos> no idea about that
<chadi> it's like the hp tx series, but this is multi
<CosmiChaos> well wait
<CosmiChaos> ENAC developed a multi-touch driver for kernel 2.6.30 i read on heise
<chadi> but touch doesn't work "out of the box"
<CosmiChaos> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-touchpad/
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<CosmiChaos> you have the device xD
<CosmiChaos> i dont know
<CosmiChaos> create a partition and try
<chadi> correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't this for the touch pad?
<rsk> seems like it
<Hew> When my system just suddenly restarts, where should I start looking for the culprit?
<joaopinto> Hew, /var/log/*
<CosmiChaos> x 1.7.4 likely will be released before userspace freeze, will it be in lucid?
<joaopinto> CosmiChaos, you mean xorg ? current lucid version is 7.5
<CosmiChaos> no xserver 1.7.4-rc2 just released, so final will be approximately within the next two weeks phoronix says. userspace freeze has more than 4 weeks left, so i guess it will definetly be release before.
<CosmiChaos> lots of backported bugfixes from 7.8 so maybe it worth for lucid
<CosmiChaos> from 1.8 i mean
<soee> hi
<CosmiChaos> joaopinto, here is the news: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzg0Mw
<om26er> there have been no updates in the last few days is it due to the holidays?
<yofel> seems like it, the lucid-changes ML is very quiet the last few days
<om26er> hmm
<knittl> bjsnider: should standby be working with nvidia-195?
<bjsnider> knittl, that i do not know
<bjsnider> does standby work in any linux driver?
<knittl> the only way to get a picture after suspending is by killing xserver with ctrl-alt-backspace
<knittl> lucid is alpha, i know
<knittl> but maybe someone got it working already
<om26er> 10secs is the boot target and then blueprints of lucid say that it will also use plymouth and xsplash how both these can be shown in 10secs. wouldn't it be too quick?
<BUGabundo> my bootchart says 34secs
<BUGabundo> its worse then karmic
<om26er> BUGabundo, my bootchart says 21secs
<BUGabundo> I got 15 sec of ureadahaed
<BUGabundo> so no way rotatory powered laptops will be 10sec
<BUGabundo> maybe SSD
<om26er> 15secs for HDD's i guess
<om26er> there seems to be a 7secs difference between ssd and hdd dell mini
<om26er> http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/
<ToxinPowe> By the way, what is the "official" boot time for Karmic?
<rsk> the time you push the button on the PC up to the point when it's booted
<om26er> ToxinPowe, target is 10secs for ssd version of dell mini milestoned to lucid alpha 3
<ToxinPowe> yes, I only want to know the oficcial times for "old" Karmic
<ToxinPowe> to see the diferences
<BluesKaj> Happy Boxing Day !
<dupondje> lotsa using Alpha 1 yet ?
<yofel> well, most of us here^^, though a daily makes more sense now than the alpha1
<bjsnider> there's a lot of leftover karmic stuff that was just copied over anyway
<yofel> true, only kde has a lot of new stuff afaik
<dupondje> hmz ok :) so its not a improvment to upgrade yet :)
<rr72> still no luck with xorg in lucid, ever since i upgraded it seg faults
<rr72> could X be segfaulting because of udev?
<rr72> i have my xorg.0.log, it is segfaulting and I would like help trying to figure out my problem
<rr72> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rr72> my pastebin is at pastebin.com/f753f7708
<soee> hi
<bjsnider> rr72, your graphics chip is a quadro fx 570m, correct?
<rr72> bjsnider~ yes
<bjsnider> so you should be using the nvidia 190 or 195 blob
<bjsnider> it is currently broken in lucid's repos, but working in the nvidia-vdpau ppa
<rr72> blob?
<rr72> ok ty
<rr72> hopefully that will solve my problem, i have purged xorg and gdm so many times to try and figure out the problem lol
<bjsnider> update nvidia-common and install the 195 modaliases package if it doesn't prompt you automatically. then run jockey and it will recommend the 195 driver
<rr72> do you know the name of the modalies package right off yer head? I can google was justwondering
<rr72> bjsnider~ the ppa is karmic or lucid?
<rr72> wait nvm figured it out
<rr72> sorry for hilight
<rr72> bjsnider~ i did all that and still seg faulting, maybe i mised a step of installing the 195 or not telling the xserver about it?
<crimsun> things almost never segfault *because of* udev
<crimsun> please pastebin your /avr/olg/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rr72> my pastebin is at pastebin.com/f753f7708
<rr72> wait thats my old one
<rr72> oops sorry
<bjsnider> rr72, did you select the 195 driver in jockey?
<rr72> not sure how to use jockey actually
<bjsnider> hardware drivers
<crimsun> (System > Administration > Hardware Drivers)
<rr72> x seg faults so no access to gui
<bjsnider> in that case, did you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-195?
<rr72> it did that whjen i updated nvidia-commone
<rr72> -e
<rr72> -j
<bjsnider> and what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<rr72> wait nvm it didnt install it alongside it
<rr72> installing now and going to see if X will start
<bjsnider> nv should have given you a basic gui
<rr72> nope
<rr72> iirc
<bjsnider> and that's doubly true since you have a quadro chip. that's what nvidia really cares about, is supporting workstation customers
<crimsun> please, please pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<rr72> ROFL i have no xorg.conf,
<bjsnider> that's not surprising
<rr72> crimsun~ will in one sec :-D
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if x will autoselect the blob yet
<crimsun> heh, you should have one written out, else xorg-server will choose nv instead of nvidia
<crimsun> it won't
<bjsnider> are you sure? i thought there was a patch
<crimsun> I've been through this already
<crimsun> yes, I'm quite sure
<crimsun> I just tested it this morning
<rr72> i want it to choose nv so i can get any sort of gui
<bjsnider> it is choosing nv
<bjsnider> nv is failing
<crimsun> nv is really nastily crippled, so you don't want to choose it
<crimsun> if you're going to hard-code non-nvidia, use vesa
<rr72> f4afc946e
<rr72> http://pastebin.com/f4afc946e
<bjsnider> vesa is junk
<crimsun> bjsnider: obviously. However, nv doesn't even mode-set properly on a great many Nvidia chipsets.
<crimsun> rr72: right, that's attempting nv.
<rr72> and nv is broken right? so i need somehow to not use nv
<crimsun> [    0.129241] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.30  Fri Dec 18 17:09:18 PST 2009
<crimsun> so you definitely have nvidia-glx-195 installed
<crimsun> you should have at least http://pastebin.com/d5fd715e2 in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rr72> then when i get a gui I can have it finish it?
<crimsun> I'll paste a hacked-up version of mine: http://pastebin.com/d39cd3839
<bjsnider> you only need a very basic xorg.conf
<bjsnider> this is what jockey should be doing
<bjsnider> for you
<rr72> can't i run jockey via CLI?
<bjsnider> if nv is so borken then lucid needs to change the default to vesa or nouveau
<bjsnider> rr72, you only need a basic xorg.conf in there. it shouldn't be too hard to get one pasted in
<rr72> now to install gdm and see if it works :-D X starts
<bjsnider> install gdm? gdm should be there already
<rr72> i removed it
<rr72> i thought it was a problem with gdm
<crimsun> bjsnider: why? it's a special case for nv
<crimsun> I don't see why vesa should be preferred over e.g., ati, on ati hardware
<crimsun> bjsnider: also, patches for jockey happily reviewed/accepted
<crimsun> (we have #ubuntu-reviews, too)
<rr72> so all my backgrounds and stuff is gone, oh well, i get a gui now thankyou crimsun and bjsnider
<bjsnider> your backgrounds shouldn't be gone
<bjsnider> unless you blew away your gconf directories
<rr72> it started gnome not xfce4
<bjsnider> crimsun, i never said anything about ati hardware. i said instead of choosing nv first for nvidia hardware
<bjsnider> oh, i see
<bjsnider> but i think nouveau is eventually going to replace nv in lucid anyway
<crimsun> bjsnider: I think I see where you may have implied that in context, but you didn't actually say what you claimed to say ;)
<rr72> here we are :-D
<rr72> anyone else get little boxes around the notifications?
<crimsun> rr72: about urgency?
<rr72> yeah
<crimsun> rr72: yes, that's expected
<rr72> that standard?
<rr72> ok just making sure, thankyou so much crimsun !!!!!!
<crimsun> (no need to thank me)
<rr72> can you fix my hotkeys? jk :-P
<rr72> i made a fix for that myself
<bjsnider> what laptop is that?
<rr72> hp compaq 8510w
<bjsnider> a compaq with a quadro chip?
<rr72> it's a "mobile workstation"
<bjsnider> it must have been quite pricey
<rr72> forced upon me for school
<bjsnider> and you decided to use an unstable linux distro
<bjsnider> in school
<rr72> XP is sitting on another harddrive
<rr72> :-P
<bjsnider> xp is end of life
<rr72> this is my PS3's harddrive actually
<rr72> thankyou so much crimsun !!!!!!!!!!!!! if need any testemonials I am willing to testify about you :-D
<rr72> you too bjsnider
<bjsnider> testimonials?
<crimsun> so...
<crimsun> any intrepid (not 8.10) Realtek HDA users about?
<crimsun> or Analog Devices HDA for that matter
<DanaG> hmm, everything I have is now Lucid.
<crimsun> no, I mean any foolhard/enterprising
<crimsun> +y
<bjsnider> i've got a quite excellent creative card here
<crimsun> s/excellent/------/
<bjsnider> never had a problem with it. does excellent sound filtering
<crimsun> most people never have problems with "only ALSA [instead of PulseAudio]". That certainly doesn't preclude the existence of particularly nasty bugs.
<bjsnider> i'm using pulse
<bjsnider> have for years
<bjsnider> i actually have hardware bass/treble controls on this card which is great
<bjsnider> all of the equalizers i've used, like the one in banshee, cause low level rumbling sounds to occur
<crimsun> I'm saying that just because your experience has been generically acceptable does not mean that things are not still broken
<DanaG> I seem to remember myself having various alsa-only issues in the past, at least on my old nvidia + stac9250 laptop.... closing the lid caused audio to drop out for like 750-1000 ms, even in Windows.
<crimsun> DanaG: ah, that's actually HW
<crimsun> the 9250 has a drain issue
<DanaG> It looped oddly, tool.
<crimsun> I'm not really sure how to work around that one
<DanaG> And it only happened with nvidia binary, not with nv; never tried it with nouveau.
<crimsun> I suppose we could inspect the codec SSID and special-case the msleep
<DanaG> I'd use "DPC Latency Checker" in Windows... and there would be a huge spike upon lid close.
<crimsun> yes, the Nvidia blob does an extra msleep for purportedly the same reason
<crimsun> back when a friend interned at Nvidia, he told me that their blob attempts to workaround bios anomalies
<crimsun> work around*
<DanaG> It also had this weird BIOS-based OSD for brightness changes and volume control.
<DanaG> If I spammed brightness keys while using CRT only, I could actually make the thing lose sync, because the acpi code, or something, took too long to complete.
<crimsun> oh christ I suck
<crimsun> hmm! codec->vendor->id, no.
<Joda> whats the current kernel ?
<bjsnider> !info mozilla-js.pc
<ubottu> Package mozilla-js.pc does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> is there a file search here?
<bjsnider> !find mozilla-js.pc lucid
<ubottu> File mozilla-js.pc found in xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<yoasif> heya
<yoasif> anyone around?
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ping
<BUGabundo> crimsun: want to do a few more tests?
<bjsnider> he was looking for somebody earlier
<BUGabundo> prob me
<BUGabundo> he has been hating me since last week
<yoasif> BUGabundo: got a second
<yoasif> ?
<BUGabundo> to test his modifications
<bjsnider> realtek hda?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: for you ? I got 5 sec
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yep
<yoasif> lol... do you use gnome + compiz?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> using it right now
<yoasif> i'm trying to use the keyboard shortcuts of gnome... "move between windows of an application, using a popup window" doesn't work
<yoasif> see keyboard shortcuts
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> what?!
<BUGabundo> alt+tab?
<yoasif> no
<BUGabundo> super tab?
<yoasif> alt `
<BUGabundo> alt shift ´  ?
 * BUGabundo opens cssm
 * BUGabundo opens a 2nd FF window
<BUGabundo> yoasif: my shortcut for that, in gnome settings, is set to alt+tab
<BUGabundo> doesn't make much sense, since it also changes to *other* apps
<yoasif> BUGabundo: weird, are you sure alt tab isnt set to "move between windows, using a popup window"?
<BUGabundo> screenshot coming your way
<Michalxo> guys? Does anyone have knowledge in BT?
<BUGabundo> yoasif:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-Keyboard%20Shortcuts.png <--- this ?
<yoasif> but anyway, my question is -- what do i file the bug against? compiz isn't using the gnome keyboard settings, that isn't good
<Michalxo> I am having interesting bug with it
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: all I know: it works
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, no it does not... or it does, unless you turn it off via that applet
<BUGabundo> yoasif: compiz *is* using those settings
<BUGabundo> it reads and updates them
<yoasif> BUGabundo: no, this http://i.imgur.com/6SYma.png
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: you mean you have to turn it off, so it sets on?
<Michalxo> I turned it off (BT) and I am unable to turn it on again.. I can't see bluetooth-aplett! :-/
<BUGabundo> yoasif: "Disabled"
<yoasif> BUGabundo: when does it update?
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: ahhhh
<yoasif> BUGabundo: so if you set it, does it work?
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/447312/comments/23 BUGabundo please read
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 447312 in gnome-bluetooth "[Karmic Beta] Bluetooth is disabled." [Undecided,New]
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, did not help :-(
<BUGabundo> yoasif: I setted it, and didn work
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: pkill bluetooth-applet
<BUGabundo> $ bluetooth-applet
<bjsnider> !find jsapi.h lucid
<BUGabundo> or check gconf to make it Visible
<ubottu> File jsapi.h found in kompozer-dev, libmozjs-dev, seamonkey-dev, sunbird-dev, thunderbird-dev (and 1 others)
<yoasif> BUGabundo: does changing anything in keyboard settings have an effect for you?
<BUGabundo> testing
<yoasif> ok
<BUGabundo> Yes
<BUGabundo> I just disabled CA Left
<yoasif> CA left?
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, can you send me "value" of this key in gconf please? /apps/bluetooth-manager/icon_policy
<BUGabundo> Control Alt
<yoasif> BUGabundo: yeah, you are right, cool
<BUGabundo> /apps/bluetooth-manager/show_icon
<yoasif> so what do you think i should file the bug against? *is* it a bug?
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, visible? never?
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: /apps/bluetooth-manager/icon_policy enabled
<BUGabundo>  /apps/bluetooth-manager/show_icon I mean
<Michalxo> show icon is ticked
<Michalxo> and icon+policy was never.. now it's always
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> no
<Michalxo> ?
<BUGabundo> I only have ONE option
<Michalxo> :-O
<BUGabundo> screenshot
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-Configuration%20Editor%20-%20bluetooth-manager.png
<Michalxo> interesting
<Michalxo> I have there that key, but no schema :-/
<Michalxo> I think I have to go to XP and enable BT there :-/
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<Michalxo> what if I haven't had XP?? :-/
<BUGabundo> I never had Win here
<BUGabundo> I would be screwed
<Michalxo> heh
<BUGabundo> I had that with WiFi long ago
<BUGabundo> a kernel bug
<BUGabundo> required Win to enabled it
<Michalxo> yeah, same here
<Michalxo> :-)
<Michalxo> in gutsy I thik
<BUGabundo> or to echo a certain variable at precise time in boot
<BUGabundo> early 2008
<Michalxo> :-D
<BUGabundo> 7,10 and alpha 8.04
<Michalxo> I am going to reboot :-/
<Michalxo> probably :-)
<Michalxo> yes.. gutsy was around that time and my laptop too
<BUGabundo> finally realised it was a two side prob
<BUGabundo> the kernel bug
<BUGabundo> and faulty wifi card
<Michalxo> atheros?
<BUGabundo> it wasn't properly placed :\
<Michalxo> :-))
<BUGabundo> intel 4965
<Michalxo> that's mine :-D
<BUGabundo> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. BT-183 Bluetooth 2.0+EDR adapter
<Michalxo> hm
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360039 this is my BT :-/
<BUGabundo> are you running karmic???
<Michalxo> yea.. but it's basically same as lucid a1
<BUGabundo> ?
<Michalxo> on ubuntu there is no one answering my questions :-(
<Michalxo> gonna try that XP thing
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> guud luck
<BUGabundo> you gonna need it
<yoasif> BUGabundo: any ideas on where to file that bug against?
<yoasif> and you can confirm it on launchpad, right?
<yoasif> after i file it
<BUGabundo> no I can't
<BUGabundo> I can NOT confirm it
<BUGabundo> I could change Compiz shortcuts from Gnome shortucs
<BUGabundo> :)
<yoasif> BUGabundo: what about the "move  between windows of an application, using a popup window"
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I never used it
<BUGabundo> so I don't know what it is expected to do
<BUGabundo> when it works
<yoasif> yeah, but you can confirm that it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> I can say it didn't work
<yoasif> well, it doing nothing means that it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> but I don't know what it does do to work
<yoasif> it's supposed to switch the windows and show a popup window like alt tab
<yoasif> obviously doing nothing means that it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> open it up
<BUGabundo> ill confirm it
<yoasif> cool, filing against compiz
<BUGabundo> does it work on metacity?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: yes, I'll have something in a couple minutes. Just let me push the patches somewhere public.
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> just when I was gonna watch a movie
<BUGabundo> I guess I can stick a few more minutes
<BUGabundo> and do 4 reboots
<BUGabundo> bring it on
<crimsun> BUGabundo: well, first I need you to verify that the speakers/hp pop when powering down
<crimsun> (with the current Lucid kernel, that is)
<BUGabundo> fully updated in +1
<BUGabundo> all but X
<BUGabundo> that is broken
<yoasif> xorg hasnt updated for me in weeks it seems
<BUGabundo> I have it there waiting
<BUGabundo> and I refuse to do it
<BUGabundo> until it stop removing my kernel and nvidia driver
<crimsun> BUGabundo: first, grab a new snapshot (http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.bz2)
<bjsnider> !find jsapi.h karmic
<ubottu> File jsapi.h found in kompozer-dev, libmozjs-dev, seamonkey-dev, sunbird-dev, thunderbird-dev (and 1 others)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: done
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, I was correct.. booting to XP and back solved the probelm :-/
<BUGabundo> so you do have XP in there
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok, grab the new patches at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/test-kernels/powerdown-analog/
<BUGabundo> done
<crimsun> BUGabundo: now extract the tarball and apply those two patches
<BUGabundo> $ patch -p1 < ../0001-ALSA-hda-Add-powerdown-noise-fixes-for-Analog-Device.patch
<BUGabundo> patching file sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.c
<BUGabundo> $ patch -p1 < ../0002-ALSA-hda-Fix-test-for-inv_eapd-in-ad198x_shutup_writ.patch
<BUGabundo> patching file sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.c
<crimsun> BUGabundo: then, ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-card-options=all && make -j3
<crimsun> BUGabundo: also, I'll need your /proc/asound/card*/codec* pastebinned somewhere
<BUGabundo> crimsun: now or after reboot ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: sometime, it doesn't really matter
<crimsun> BUGabundo: so, sudo make install && sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/alsasound
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-27
<BUGabundo> $ cat  /proc/asound/card*/codec*  | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f65476bb1
<crimsun> thanks
<BUGabundo> Making
<BUGabundo> there goes Saturday
<BUGabundo> (12:00:28 AM) Day changed to 27 Dec 2009
<BUGabundo> crimsun: /sbin/depmod -a 2.6.32-9-generic
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok, do you have powerdown active right now?
<BUGabundo> what's powerdown?
<crimsun> grep hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f5694ff47
<crimsun> eww
<crimsun> you should rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf~
<BUGabundo> done
<crimsun> please erase the " power_save_controller=N"
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> and ~ removed
<crimsun> can you check again about the backup file?
<crimsun> i.e., make sure there isn't one
<BUGabundo> $ ls /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf* | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.com/f719adf9
<BUGabundo> (12:05:08 AM) freenode: and ~ removed
<crimsun> ok, now I need you to verify that there's an audible pop when the controller powers down after 10 idle seconds
<BUGabundo> crimsun: no sound for at least a minute
<BUGabundo> and now I just got a pong
<BUGabundo> no POP
<BUGabundo> some glichts in some of them
<BUGabundo> but nothing out of usual
<BUGabundo> no POP
<crimsun> ok, that's the power_save_controller
<crimsun> now, you should reboot
<BUGabundo> well since you ask so nicelly
<BUGabundo> BBR rebooting
<BUGabundo> crimsun: back
<BUGabundo> sound working
<BUGabundo> YAY
<crimsun> well, I'm not so concerned about sound working
<crimsun> I want to know if you can hear a 'pop' when the controller powers down after 10 seconds
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> well, I am
<BUGabundo> let me see if I can go soundless for that long
<BUGabundo> ping me in 10
<crimsun> (I think you can ping yourself ;)
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo: ping
<BUGabundo> no pop
<crimsun> and sound still works, correct
<crimsun> ?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I think so
<crimsun> please verify that sound still works :)
<BUGabundo> ping me :) I can't ping myseft
<BUGabundo> wait, it works
<BUGabundo> just got a pong
<crimsun> ok, does suspend/resume work on your machine?
<BUGabundo> not resume from hibernation
<BUGabundo> it always does clean boot :((
<BUGabundo> from the last two weeks
<crimsun> but resume from suspend-to-RAM does, correct?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: not that king
<BUGabundo> *kind
<BUGabundo> crimsun: I'll have to test
<BUGabundo> worked last weekend
<BUGabundo> don't use it that much
<crimsun> please suspend-to-RAM, then resume and verify that sound is still audible
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> that
<BUGabundo> sound usualy is mutted after that
<BUGabundo> and network fails to start
<BUGabundo> but ill test again
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, then what kind , don't see your ip ?
<BUGabundo> sound works after resume
<crimsun> BUGabundo: please pastebin your /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<chu_> Morning all.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: and, thanks for testing!
<BUGabundo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/f324f1bc4
<BUGabundo> always glad to make Ubuntu Better
<crimsun> ah, , great.
<crimsun> 0x10ec0883
<crimsun> those are the nasty ones
<BUGabundo> crimsun: you wouldn't be running +1 for 4 years if I didn't like testing stuff
<crimsun> BUGabundo: eh?
<crimsun> I've been breaking things for a living since I was 16
<BUGabundo> s/you/I/
<crimsun> ah
<bjsnider> crimsun, are you a demolition expert?
<BUGabundo> I also beta test, LP, OOo, pidgin, android, NM, FF, chromium, a several other floss related services/apps
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: LOLOL
<crimsun> bjsnider: heh
<BUGabundo> breaking *in*
<crimsun> BUGabundo: regardless, thanks for testing. I don't have enough Best Buys locally to verify all my fixes.
<bjsnider> i need libmozjs-dev as a build-dep, but that file wants to pull out the entire desktop
<bjsnider> i could use seamonkey-dev, but i think that would result in the binaries uselessly pulling in seamonkey
<crimsun> $ aptitude why-not libmozjs-dev
<crimsun> i   firefox         Depends   firefox-3.5
<crimsun> i A firefox-3.5     Depends   xulrunner-1.9.1 (>= 1.9.1)
<crimsun> i A xulrunner-1.9.1 Conflicts libmozjs-dev
<bjsnider> i need xulrunner
<bjsnider> but so does everything else
<crimsun> do you actually *need* libmozjs-dev?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: have you tried #ubuntu-mozillateam ?
<bjsnider> it contains a magical header
<crimsun> which magical header?
<bjsnider> it contains the header for spidermonkey
<bjsnider> jsapi.h
<BUGabundo> get it from LP ?
<bjsnider> what i can't understand is how sebastian got the previous version to compile without that header
<bjsnider> i mean it isn't here in the build-dep list
<bjsnider> but the build log clearly demands it
<crimsun> apt-file search jsapi.h|grep -v ^libmoz
<crimsun> kompozer-dev: /usr/include/kompozer/js/jsapi.h
<crimsun> seamonkey-dev: /usr/include/seamonkey/js/jsapi.h
<crimsun> sunbird-dev: /usr/include/sunbird/js/jsapi.h
<crimsun> thunderbird-dev: /usr/include/thunderbird/js/jsapi.h
<crimsun> xulrunner-1.9.1-dev: /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.1.6/unstable/jsapi.h
<crimsun> so, why not use xulrunner-1.9.1-dev ?
<bjsnider> that package is in the list
<crimsun> in what list?
<crimsun> the build-dependency alternates?
<bjsnider> that package in karmic contains the header, but what about lucid?
<bjsnider> the file is unquestionably there, but not being found
<crimsun> I'm running lucid, and I refreshed apt-file before I did the search
<crimsun> $ dpkg-deb -c xulrunner-1.9.1-dev_1.9.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb |grep jsapi
<crimsun> -rw-r--r-- root/root    103631 2009-12-15 09:35 ./usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.1.6/unstable/jsapi.h
<crimsun> make sure you're using the correct preprocessor path
<bjsnider> where is that set?
<crimsun> in the source code
<crimsun> [of whatever you're trying to compile]
<crimsun> actually
<crimsun> the proper way is to use the pkg-config file
<bjsnider> i had to run the autogen script before i could get to this point, but i doubt anything went wrong
<bjsnider> what's probably happened is i didn't prepare this code properly
<bjsnider> it was just a bunch of raw git stuff
<bjsnider> it wasn't a tarball with all required files or anything
<Ng> is it just me or is pylint uninstallable in lucid atm?
<crimsun> it isn't you
<Ng> ok :)
<crimsun> interesting, you just helped me uncover an apt-get bug
<Ng> well that's something I suppose :)
<BUGabundo> Ng: not you, bjsnider
<BUGabundo> lol
<crimsun> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-logilab-astng: Depends: python-logilab-common (>= 0.45.0) but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo> or then again
<Ng> crimsun: I'm curious how that's an apt bug? the dependency isn't satisfied by the current archive
<crimsun> Ng: apt-get -s install python-logilab-astng
<crimsun> Ng: then, sudo apt-get -s install python-logilab-astng
<crimsun> bah, it's a heisenbug
<Ng> output of those seems to be very much the same apart from the simulation warning
<crimsun> except that every once in a while, you get:
<crimsun> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<crimsun> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<crimsun> and that very much *is* a bug
<Ng> not seeing that, but it may be a hardware related timing thing I suppose
<crimsun> in which case it's still a bug (:
<crimsun> hang a sec, I'll look at logilab-common
<crimsun> it looks like it just needs a merge
<biovore> maybe crimsun needs a hiesnburg compensator?
<crimsun> that would rock
<BUGabundo> MAUAUAUAUAU
<BUGabundo> 27/Dec/2009 01:15:09 [     edge.c:1136] Using supernode 88.86.108.50:82
<BUGabundo> ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]
<BUGabundo> why why why
<BUGabundo> thos was working so well a week ago :((((
<crimsun> Ng: sec, testing
<Ng> :)
<bjsnider> !find mozilla-js.pc lucid
<ubottu> File mozilla-js.pc found in xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<BUGabundo> is it just me or is Totem lacking total playing time , when windowed?
<bjsnider> the upstream debian package failed for exactly the same reason. so it's nothing i've done
<xfact> hey all
<xfact> anybody using Lucid lynx?
<ToxinPowe> no, it's win95 channel =)
<BUGabundo> ToxinPowe: touché
<xfact> ????
<xfact> anybody alive for help?
<BUGabundo> always
<BUGabundo> xfact: don't ask to ask, just ASK
<i_is_broke> nope we are here for the music and free beer..:D
<chu_> beer?!
<BUGabundo> i_is_broke: and killing bunies on release dates
<i_is_broke> lol
<xfact> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTs, and now this 10.04 LTS released, but why not it's showing in my upgrade list?
<xfact> And I am here for getting help...
<chu_> It's not officially released yet.
<i_is_broke> um cause 10.4 isnt released yet.
<chu_> This is the alpha 1 stage
<bjsnider> lucid won't be released until april
<i_is_broke> beta hasnt even been released yet.
<BUGabundo> heck
<BUGabundo> xfact: it hasn't been released yet
<BUGabundo> do you guys think he got the picture?
<chu_> No
<bjsnider> what sort of people still use hardy?
<bjsnider> it's a very conservative choice
<xfact> ﻿BUGabundo: Really, it's already out for download and to use....@!
<xfact> I have checked it on the web
<chu_> It is available to _test_
<BUGabundo> chu_: can we even call this testing ?
<xfact> You mean Beta version like
<chu_> Probably not.
<BUGabundo> its more like breaking on every step
<BUGabundo> xfact: no... not even alph2
<chu_> Maybe I won't upgrade then!
<BUGabundo> !schedule > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<bjsnider> upgrade in april
<ToxinPowe> Breaking news, Lucid is out... only Canonical don't know yet :P
<chu_> I usually upgrade to beta and everything's good.
<crimsun> Ng: sorry, taking a bit longer than anticipated due to testing
<BUGabundo> ahhahaahahaahahahahahahahaaahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> ToxinPowe: you win the award of the week
<chu_> Was just getting a bit keen for Lucid. It sounds promising.
<BUGabundo> chu_: I jumped on day 2
<i_is_broke> shhhh! dont tell them either.lol
<BUGabundo> 2 days after karmic release
<xfact> Well, new to ubuntu...no idea about these 'alpha' codes and stuffs....
<bjsnider> xfact, are you an oem user?
<chu_> Well, it's an introduction to software development in general.
<bjsnider> in other words, did you buy a dellbuntu system?
<chu_> Be right back, coffee...
<xfact> what is oem...I just know I am a windows user, just interested to ubuntu
<bjsnider> you said you were using hardy
<Ng> crimsun: np at all :)
<chu_> Would you say it's too ambitious to write a native gtk calendar application?
<bjsnider> like evolution?
<chu_> I've never used evolution, let me see.
<chu_> THat's awesome.
<ToxinPowe> bye people
<chu_> see ya
<crimsun> Ng: uploaded; thanks for catching the unmetdep
<Ng> crimsun: thanks very much :)
<yoasif> BUGabundo: around?
<yoasif> anyone around who wants to help me confirm a bug?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: still
<BUGabundo> wathing TopGear
<yoasif> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/500672 confirm away ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500672 in gnome-control-center "[lucid] setting keyboard shortcut for switching between windows of an application does not work with compiz" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> done
<yoasif> thanks BUGabundo
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<billybigrigger> anyone still alive?
<chu_> yep
<bjsnider> i died in the war
<chu_> :o
<billybigrigger> so i'm wondering if anyone here has been having grub problems?
<oldude67> hmmm dont know i havent rebooted in a couple of days...kind of afraid too..lol
<oldude67> hold let me see
<billybigrigger> yeah i get a grub rescue prompt with an error grub symbol grub_gettext not found
<billybigrigger> i successfully booted into my system ONCE using a solution i found on the forums, but it doesn't work for me anymore
<billybigrigger> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361013
<oldude67> nope no issues with grub, booted right back up.
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<crimsun> Ng: how's pylint working?
 * om26er got disconnected
<jbicha1> howdy, attempting to login to Google Reader causes my computer to restart immediately
<jbicha1> happens every time in Firefox, Chrome, Konqueror, and Arora, my graphics card is Intel GM45 (laptop)
<crimsun> reproducible with 'vesa'?
<jbicha1> let me try, I'll be back
<Unksi> jbicha1: i used to have a computer with similar symptoms a few years back, it did have a damaged motherboard that caused it.. it did reboot/crash on a lot other things as well though, but they were all specific little things like flash though^
<jbicha> crimsun: how do I force vesa?
<Unksi> jbicha: i used to have a computer with similar symptoms a few years back, it did have a damaged motherboard that caused it.. it did reboot/crash on a lot other things as well though, but they were all specific little things like flash though^
<jbicha> thanks, I don't have flash installed yet
<Unksi> yeah, im just saying if you start finding a lot of other things like that then it might be the hardware itself, as it is quite weird to have that problem with so many different browsers
<crimsun> jbicha: probably easier to create a skeleton xorg.conf
<Unksi> might be still with graphics drivers etc though
<jbicha> I think in Jaunty days xforcevesa was good enough
<jbicha> I couldn't figure out how to forcevesa, when I tried moving xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf, I didn't get any display at all
<Ng> crimsun: just installed, it doesn't work :/
<Ng> crimsun: I think something is wrong with the logilab thing, pylint is exploding because it can't find logilab.common.modutils when doing "from logilab.common.modutils import NoSourceFile, is_python_source" in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/logilab/astng/manager.py (line 30)
<soee> hi
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<soee> yo
<BUGabundo> since exaile is totally broken on my side
<BUGabundo> what other Music Player do you guys recommend ?
<oldude67> well its not totem..thats for sure, i never can get it to play right.
<BUGabundo> it was playing fine up until a few revisions
<BUGabundo> I just upgraded to last branch, deleted all local settings
<BUGabundo> and still it will get into a loop, when I right click a folder
<oldude67> well i run kde so im an amarok person...but if i had to use a different one it would be mplayer.
<BUGabundo> mplayer? to manage a 100GB music collention?
<BUGabundo> nope
<oldude67> well i dont have that much.lol
<oldude67> well yet.
<oldude67> although i have heard people talking about banshee but i havent tried it, yet.
<jbicha> you could try bangarang if you like new, shiny things
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, banshee
<bjsnider> it's heading for default player status
 * penguin42 is running Exaile, but with a fix for it's memory leak
 * penguin42 eats that apostrophe
<bjsnider> we all make mistake's
<om26er> no updates even today?
<om26er> transmission is not upto date in lucid and someothers too so is there a way that i might be able to upload them?
 * penguin42 considers updating that--> box to Lucid; but I need to figure out what I need to do given it has xorg-edgers packages in
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ask bjsnider
<BUGabundo> he seems to have an working ppa
 * penguin42 tickles bjsnider
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's my new fiddle machine - it's currently running karmic with a 2.6.33rc2 kernel and the xorg-edgers packages, but when ever I hit a Radeon problem the answer seems to be to try a newer X server (which the base intrepid has)
<BUGabundo> lol
 * bjsnider slaps penguin42 about the head and shoulders with a large carp
 * penguin42 takes the carp
 * bjsnider ducks
 * penguin42 penguins
<penguin42> bjsnider: So BUGabundo suggests asking you about updating to lucid; I've got the xorg-edgers PPAs in - is the best bet to remove the PPA from the sources and then update or what?
<bjsnider> my ppa only deals with nvidia cards
<penguin42> ah, hmm
<penguin42> anything generally I should be careful of with Lucid at the moment?
<bjsnider> regarding xorg?
<penguin42> generally - or is it mostly OK at the moment?
<bjsnider> no idea. i don't run lucid
<bjsnider> this is a production machine here
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> penguin42: X broken
 * penguin42 checks which channel he's in
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Ah, any particular form of broken?
<yofel> no, only the nvidia X driver is broken
<Tscheesy> penguin42: you should remove this ppa - because its thought to be used complete - but the xorg is new in Lucid...
<bjsnider> there's no rule that says i have to run lucid to be in here
<yofel> ok, fglrx too afaik
<penguin42> yofel: But I assume those are both interfaces to binary drivers that have changed
<yofel> penguin42: yes, unless you use nvidia or ati X works fine
<penguin42> yofel: And by ati you mean the closed source ati
<bjsnider> the nviudia blob's problem is that it needs to be rebuilt to provide xserver-xorg-video-6
<bjsnider> instead of 5, which conflicts with ubuntu-dekstop
<penguin42> nod, not a problem here - I'm using the open source radeon drivers
<yofel> penguin42: yes, I don't have an ati card so I don't know more, iirc DanaG has one
<bjsnider> i think radeon's in good shape
<penguin42> bjsnider: Yes it is, the xedgers set I'm running at the moment, 3D works well for things like google earth
<bjsnider> except for that pesky bug where it rm -rf's your root partition
 * penguin42 runs do-update-release -d and hopes for the best
<penguin42> bjsnider: Pah, that's normal
<bjsnider> alex deucher coded that in there for the holidays as a small joke that only he gets
<penguin42> bjsnider: As long as it doesn't actually create a black hole under the CPU I'd say it's OK for a dev release :-)
 * penguin42 wonders if theres a way to figure out whether there are any edgers packages left after the upgrade
<odinsbane> I've read awhile ago that Lucid was going to include 2.6.34 kernel.  Where would I check on things like that?
<maco> 2.6.32
<maco> 2.6.34 wont even be out yet
<penguin42> given that .33 isn't out yet, and it's probably a bit difficult to say when 34 will land it would be hard to predict
<maco> penguin42: apt-cache policy xorg* ?
<penguin42> maco: Hmm interesting, I'll try it - although since I've removed the ppa from the sources I'm not sure that'll help
<penguin42> or I will, after the update finishes
<maxb> penguin42: apt-show-versions is what you want
<maxb> most likely with | fgrep -v uptodate
<penguin42> Thanks
<bjsnider> !find Meta-2.28.typelib lucid
<ubottu> File Meta-2.28.typelib found in libmutter0
<bjsnider> !find GstVideo-0.10.typelib lucid
<ubottu> File GstVideo-0.10.typelib found in gir1.0-gst-plugins-base-0.10, ia32-libs
<penguin42> maxb: apt-show-versions works nicely (and finds 7 packages that were still from the old edgers)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: if you have some time, I would like to start taking the headphone bug :(
<penguin42> now the question is do I downgrade to the versions in lucid or move to the lucid version of edgers - hmm
<bjsnider> !info gobject-introspection-repository
<ubottu> Package gobject-introspection-repository does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> guhhhhh
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I have a ppa for songbird and can't see any packages from it in my system
<BUGabundo> so I guess APT DB is broken too
<BUGabundo> lolol
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, can you search for gobject-introspection-repository plz
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache search gobject-introspection-repositor
<BUGabundo> ZERO
<bjsnider> if that package does not exist in lucid, then what is this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/gobject-introspection-repository
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bjsnider> i can download the package right off that site
<bjsnider> oh, the status says "deleted"
<bjsnider> but why was it deleted
<bjsnider> was it superseded by something else?
 * penguin42 reboots and hopes for the best
<penguin42> hmm - ok, tell me about plymouth
<BUGabundo> penguin42: not working here
<penguin42> If I try and boot a custom kernel build it gets to mountall complaining it can't speak to plymouth; and drops me to a shell
<penguin42> last I heard on fc plymouth was something that normally lived in an initrd - is an initrd with plymouth now required?
<om26er> penguin42, when i install plymouth intramfs is also updated
<bjsnider> !find JSCore-1.0.typelib lucid
<ubottu> File JSCore-1.0.typelib found in gir1.0-webkit-1.0
<penguin42> om26er: It's a pita that you need an initrd for a custom kernel with everything built in
<penguin42> (and booting into the Lucid kernel with the edgers X gives me a dead system - hmph)
<penguin42> Can someone tell me what version of libdevmapper they have installed on lucid? The one I have here doesn't seem to want to talk to my 2.6.33 kernel even though the karmic version spoke to it
<penguin42> actually scrap that
<crimsun> Ng: hmm, looks like a problem with our pyshared
<crimsun> Ng: I'll look at it now
<crimsun> BUGabundo: the what bug?
<BUGabundo> none so far
<BUGabundo> I've digged LP and dint find one similar
<BUGabundo> although I've hear more ppl report it
<BUGabundo> I'll file a new one
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I don't know what you're talking about
<BUGabundo> crimsun: alsa-base?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: no stereo in head phone
<BUGabundo> actually, sound in just ONE of the earphone
<crimsun> file a bug
<crimsun> It'll be a few hours before I can look anyhow
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I've lived with it since for ever
<BUGabundo> so I can wait
<BUGabundo> crimsun: is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/484576 Mac specific?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 484576 in alsa-driver "[9.10] macbook 2.1 sound jack outputs one channel only" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no idea; do your codecs match precisely?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm filling a new one
<crimsun> sorry, I'm kinda busy with Ng's bug ATM
<BUGabundo> crimsun: FYI https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/500828 or anyone else who can see similar prob
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500828 in alsa-driver "no audio in one of headphone channels " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> crimsun: take your time, no worry
<crimsun> Ng: sorry, no, it's because I suck
<crimsun> Ng: fixed, uploaded. Sorry!
<penguin42> yeh, working - somehow the upgrade managed to remove the xserver-xorg-radeon and ati packages - and for reasons I don't quite get without them it hung solid
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<billybigrigger> is 190.35 the newest nvidia drivers?
<billybigrigger> i can't seem to use ubuntu restricted drivers after my upgrade to 10.04
<crimsun> billybigrigger: that's due to an ABI bump in the X server
<crimsun> the current restricted Nvidia drivers in the repo are incompatible
<billybigrigger> how about from nvidia.com
<crimsun> bjsnider has a separate PPA if you'd like to use those
<billybigrigger> i've seen posts that they work
<billybigrigger> sure, what's the ppa crimsun
<yofel> the nvidia drivers from xorg edgers and nvidia vdpau ppa work
<bjsnider> the stable version is 190.53
<crimsun> ~nvidia-vdpau
<crimsun> I recommend only pulling the necessary debs by hand
<billybigrigger> oooh
<billybigrigger> since when was nano color coded? :P
<billybigrigger> just looking at my sources, i just remembered the upgraded disabled my 3rd party sources...and i think i already have nvidia-vdpau
<billybigrigger> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu lucid main # disabled on upgrade to lucid
<billybigrigger> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu lucid main # disabled on upgrade to lucid
<crimsun> BUGabundo: hum, unfortunately your codec wasn't changed at all :(
<billybigrigger> is it nvidia or ~nvidia?
<crimsun> billybigrigger: ~ is the LP username. The PPA entry has no tilde.
<billybigrigger> fair enough
<billybigrigger> so is nano color coding new to lucid?
<crimsun> billybigrigger: the syntax addition is.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I'll need you to retest if you have time.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: sure... later tonigh
<BUGabundo> now I'm listing to music :)
<billybigrigger> 190.53-0ubuntu1 is latest you say?
<yofel> billybigrigger: stable yes
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, hey ya old bastard merry ho ho and happy new year! :P
<billybigrigger> cool, there's one problem down
<billybigrigger> now just to sort out grub
<CosmiChaos> what is wrong with the ugly gridded notify-osd and howto remove that?
<crimsun> the grid is intentional as is the urgency
<crimsun> anyone around with an Analog Devices HDA or Realtek HDA codec?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> crimsun: Realtek ALC861 do?
<crimsun> penguin42: sure, please pastebin your /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<crimsun> penguin42: if you have a few moments I'd appreciate your testing some powerdown fixes
<penguin42> crimsun: The machine with that on is still running Karmic - does that matter?
<crimsun> penguin42: it'll involve downloading, compiling, and installing a new alsa-kernel
<crimsun> penguin42: no, Ubuntu release does not matter
<penguin42> ok, I can do builds
<penguin42> just let me get you your paste data
<crimsun> penguin42: if you want, to be safe, first do: aptitude download linux-image-$(uname -r)
<penguin42> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347686/
<penguin42> crimsun: For ref this is a Toshiba Equium A100 laptop
<crimsun> penguin42: are you using any model quirk?
<crimsun> (in /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf)
<penguin42> let me just check, I have in the past
<penguin42> options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N - so no model quirk
<crimsun> penguin42: is patch_realtek.c using bios autoprobe according to dmesg?
<penguin42> crimsun: That seems to be running a customer 2.6.31.4 build I did a while ago, if you like I can boot it into karmic 2.6.31-17, or just tell me what you ned to try
<penguin42> crimsun: dmesg|grep real is showing me nothing
<crimsun> grep -i auto
<penguin42> ah yes, [   24.628848] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
 * penguin42 tries to remember the name of the package that allows you to easily build packages in a chroot
<maxb> pbuilder / cowbuilder
<penguin42> ah yeh pbuilder
<maxb> Does anyone know what's responsible for managing hard disc power management settings in Lucid, now laptop-mode-tools are gone?
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, what do you need me to test?
<crimsun> maxb: pm-utils-powersave-policy
<crimsun> penguin42: sec
<crimsun> penguin42: please download http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.bz2
<crimsun> just adding your id ATM
<penguin42> got it
<maxb> crimsun: Ah.... which seems to delegate back to /etc/hdparm.conf in the end ... right :-)
<maxb> Another round of chase-the-config-file over :-)
<presshot> hi
<presshot> will 10.04 be i686 optimized ?
<BUGabundo> no more then usual presshot
<BUGabundo> its 586 I think
<BUGabundo> ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<presshot> and 9.10 was i486 ?
<BUGabundo> no
<presshot> 386 ?
<BUGabundo> 586 I think
<billybigrigger> has the keycombo for switching vt's changed?
<BUGabundo> ho ho ho billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> ctrl-alt fX ???
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: howdy
<penguin42> crimsun: So do you just want me to build that alsa set?
<presshot> ok
<billybigrigger> or is switching vt's in recovery mode disabled for some reason?
<BUGabundo> recovery?
<billybigrigger> yeah, broken x
<BUGabundo> did recovery ever had more then on TTY ?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: don't know, i usually don't spend much time in recovery mode :P
<BUGabundo> so how can you tell its broken?
<billybigrigger> which is pretty stupid, can't get irc support and have a terminal at the same time :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: startx brings up a black screen, and trying a normal boot, i can get passed grub to a black screen
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Two machines!
<billybigrigger> penguin42: not everyone has 2 machines :P
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Interesting, what graphics card do you have ?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: broken X
<billybigrigger> nvidia :( just upgraded to 195.35
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> byyeeeee
<billybigrigger> i noticed in my xorg.conf that Driver "nvidia" was commented out, so i uncommented, but found the same results
<billybigrigger> 190.53 or 35 can't remember, whatever is newest from nvidia-vdpau ppa
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: should i just revert to vesa?
<billybigrigger> penguin42: graphics card is a 9800 gtx+
<penguin42> billybigrigger: So just check you have all the appropriate xserver-xorg-* packages installed - for some reason on upgrade I lost the -ati and -radeon ones that my Radeon needs, and whatever the default one was hung
<billybigrigger> well can anyone confirm that x.53 from the nvidia-vdpau ppa is actually working?
<yofel> billybigrigger: me
<billybigrigger> yofel: fair enough
<billybigrigger> will check my xserver-xorg-* packages, and if nothing i guess i'll have to revert to vesa
<billybigrigger> any other suggestions?
<billybigrigger> no? okies
<billybigrigger> ill be back then
<crimsun> penguin42: no
<crimsun> penguin42: please apply http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/test-kernels/powerdown-realtek/powerdown.diff on top of that extracted tarball
<crimsun> penguin42: then, ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-card-options=all && make -j3 && sudo make install && sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/alsasound
<billybigrigger> nv and nvidia are both busted
<billybigrigger> seems i have the needed xserver-xorg-driver and -video packages
<billybigrigger> vesa works though thank god
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, I'm just going to boot back into a standard ubuntu kernel with the headers and everything in the standard place before I do that
<penguin42> brb
<yoasif> anyone feel like confirming this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/500840 simple help issue
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500840 in cheese "[lucid] Cheese manual contains XML errors that prevent full display of help " [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, so that's built and apparently installed - has it just loaded the modules it's built or what do you want me to test?
<natewiebe131> is plymouth planned to work with nvidia/ati? or just intel?
<crimsun> penguin42: you need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf first
<bjsnider> crimsun, why should people only pull the necessary debs out of the nvidia ppa by hand?
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, what does it need
<crimsun> bjsnider: generally recommending everything in a PPA is a bad idea
<crimsun> bjsnider: I don't recommend stuff I haven't tested
<bjsnider> crimsun, well played, number six...
<crimsun> penguin42: remove the power_save_controller=N
<bjsnider> crimsun, aren't  you using the awesome nv driver, with its unbreakable 2d desktop?
<crimsun> bjsnider: yes
<crimsun> (I have more than one machine with NVidia hw)
<penguin42> crimsun: OK so just leave it as   options snd-hda-intel power_save=10  ?
<crimsun> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> ok, done
<crimsun> penguin42: have you disabled PA autospawn?
<BUGabundo> once NV gives me 3D, and it keeps up with X abi bumps I'm fine with it
<crimsun> penguin42: echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf
<crimsun> BUGabundo: that isn't the point
<crimsun> nv will never be a good driver
<natewiebe131> how is nouveau?
<bjsnider> you were saying you loved it last week
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, done (Isn't >> easier than | tee -a ? )
<crimsun> bjsnider: I do love it because it works
<crimsun> penguin42: I'm used to using sudo, so >> wouldn't work
<penguin42> ah right
<BUGabundo> ok, so NV isn't for 3D, how  is nouveau ?
<penguin42> ok, so that's done
<penguin42> I've killed pulse with a pactl exit
<crimsun> bjsnider: however, I'm not an idiot. Clearly nv is not a usable driver for 99.99% of peole.
<crimsun> people*
<crimsun> penguin42: sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, you got a black screen after installing the 195 driver?
<penguin42> crimsun: DOne, but there still seem to be a bunch of snd modules loaded
<crimsun> penguin42: again
<crimsun> penguin42: if necessary, modprobe -r manually
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, lsmod | grep snd   is now empty
<crimsun> penguin42: ok, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, seems to have loaded  [  996.295052] hda_codec: ALC861: BIOS auto-probing.
<crimsun> penguin42: start-pulseaudio-x11
<crimsun> then, pactl stat
<penguin42> crimsun: looks good Default Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz Default Channel Map: front-left,front-right Default Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo  Default Source: alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<crimsun> penguin42: can you verify that the controller does not emit a pop when it powers down or up?
<crimsun> (after 10 idle seconds)
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, let me first test that I have some basic sound
<crimsun> you might have to turn up the volume really loud to hear it
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, yes
<bjsnider> have you got a console?
<penguin42> crimsun: I didn't hear any pops
<crimsun> penguin42: great, thanks. Do you mind me adding you to Tested-by?
<BUGabundo> there's a list of All of Fame ?!?
<BUGabundo> lol
<crimsun> penguin42: i.e., Tested-by: you <e-mail>
<penguin42> crimsun: Let me give it one more try - I'm just going to test it on an external amp - to get it to idle do I just need to make sure there is nothing playing, or do I need to actually kill pa again?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: so are we dumping the powerdown ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: eh?
<crimsun> penguin42: just play nothing for 10 seconds
<crimsun> BUGabundo: what will likely happen is that our kernel team won't backport the fixes, so I'll just disable powerdown completely in alsa-base.conf
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahha
<crimsun> BUGabundo: it's understandable; these are fairly invasive changes
<penguin42> crimsun: Yeh, I'm good with that - sign it off as linux@treblig.org please
<crimsun> there will be a linux-backports-modules-
<crimsun> alsa-lucid-generic that will have the powerdown fixes
<crimsun> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> crimsun: No problem
<penguin42> crimsun: Incidentally, I've just got a machine that has a VIA VT1708S on - seems to work a charm
<bjsnider> isn't via typically hostile to linux?
<penguin42> bjsnider: It's a via codec on an Intel HDA thingy
<crimsun> bjsnider: no
<penguin42> bjsnider: I've not used via enough to know
<crimsun> VIA has come a *long* way in terms of FOSS-friendliness
<crimsun> many thanks to the work of the incredible Harald Welte
<crimsun> if you don't know who he is, you should
<penguin42> crimsun: Only weird thing I had (since it's got 5.1 etc) is that if I have the drop down in the sound settings and have it plugged into the centre audio socket I can hear a lot of high frequency artifacts, if I just set it as stero it's OK
<bjsnider> so how many are left that are hostile? creative, broadcom...
<crimsun> penguin42: yes, known issue
<bjsnider> lexmark
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm curious about trying it's 192 ksample rate and trying some software radio on it - but that would take some effort I probably won't get around to
<belal1> is there any screenshots of the latest lucid release?
<crimsun> penguin42: you sure you don't want your name associated with that Tested-by?
<crimsun> (it's fine if you don't; the e-mail's there)
<penguin42> crimsun: Oh, I forgot about that :-) Dr. David Alan Gilbert
<crimsun> done
<crimsun> ok, I'll push this one now
 * penguin42 goes to get some food
<penguin42> crimsun: If you need anything else testing on there just bounce me a mail
<crimsun> penguin42: I need additional testers with different Realtek codecs (:
<bjsnider> crimsun, what does "codec" refer to in that context?
<crimsun> bjsnider: a codec, of course. There's only one definition of a codec, really.
<crimsun> bjsnider: in this instance, the HDA codec handles routing. It's still encoding and decoding.
<penguin42> crimsun: It's kind of surprising so many vendors bothered producing an almost identical device just with more curious and devious broken bits
<crimsun> welcome to my world.
<penguin42> I wonder if there is a document anywhere along the lines of 'Linux for motherboard designers'
<BUGabundo> lololol
<oldude67> crimsun, is that the intel ICH family?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'm not joking - ditto for peripheral chip designers
<crimsun> oldude67: has nothing to do with ICH
<crimsun> oldude67: ICH is just a name for a particular chipset
<crimsun> you can implement HDA codecs on just about any chipset
<crimsun> Analog Devices was the first; it hooked an HDA into a legacy mainboard system
<crimsun> that was a nightmare.
<penguin42> crimsun: Another one to watch out for, I don't know if you've already hit - my case came with two plugs for the lead to the front panel - one was HD-audio, the other was legacy-audio - I bet 50% of home built machines have the wrong one in the board
<crimsun> penguin42: I don't know what you mean by that
<bjsnider> penguin42, i know what you mean by that
<bjsnider> crimsun, sorry, i didn't mena that to sound flippant
<penguin42> crimsun: I bought a case and motherboard on my new machine separately; the sockets on the back are soldered directly to the motherboard; but the board also has an 8ish pin header for audio; the case has a lead for the two jacks on the front of the case - this lead has two different 8ish pin plugs on it to go in said socket in motherboard
<bjsnider> penguin42, you have to know what you're doing when you assemble the hardware
<bjsnider> and the bios settings have top be correct. there's nothing crimsun can do about that kind of situation
<penguin42> bjsnider: Well yes :-)  That was the only thing which caused me to have to think, hadn't seen that before - and there was a cryptic badly labelled diagram on a 1x4cm piece of paper inside the case bag with the screws
<bjsnider> pengqthey are always badly labelled and documented. it's a consequence of this stuff all coming out of the little dragons
<penguin42> bjsnider: It took me about 15mins of looking at that, together with the wiring and comparing it to the slightly better drawn diagram in the motherboard manual
<bjsnider> those are situations where you have both ac97 and hda hardware ont he same board and you are presented with a choice
<crimsun> penguin42: yes, those are compatibility toggles
<penguin42> is there any sane reason why they decided to wire the two differently?
<bjsnider> why even offer both options?
<bjsnider> obviously everybody's going to pick hda
<crimsun> no, not everyone
<crimsun> the HDA feature set is unspecified
<bjsnider> and the headers on the board are side by side and poorly labelled
<billybigrigger> <bjsnider> billybigrigger, you got a black screen after installing the 195 driver?
<crimsun> it's completely up to the codec and controller manufacturer(s) to write that
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, you have a workaround?
<penguin42> do they have presence detect for the sockets and do they come through to the software ?
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, possibly. have you got a console?
<crimsun> in HDA, all jack detection is done in software
<crimsun> in AC'97, it's unspecified
<crimsun> (can be hw or sw)
<penguin42> how can the sw do it?
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, i'm in x now, using the vesa driver
<bjsnider> i just think the choice of the two adds an unnecessary layer of confusion and opportunity for mistakes
<crimsun> penguin42: you write a callback in the driver that reads a NID
<penguin42> NID?
<crimsun> node id
<penguin42> is that a register somewhere?
<crimsun> well, techincally it's a pin widget in a nid
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, open a console and type in dkms status
<crimsun> essentially, yes.
<billybigrigger> i think the dkms module installed fine, from when i upgraded from ppa
<billybigrigger> i could be wrong
<billybigrigger> nvidia, 190.53, 2.6.32-9-generic, x86_64: installed
<bjsnider> let's make sure of that
<crimsun> bjsnider: of course, but that isn't a problem if your mainboard ships with an OS that supports only one of those feature sets
<penguin42> anyone running kvm on Intrepid?
<crimsun> if, OTOH, you like to go poking in register space because your OS allows (perhaps even encourages) it, you can see all sorts of really screwed up OEM decisions
<bjsnider> crimsun, yes but my board is relatively new and has that option. surely xp/vista/win 7 can all run hda fine
<bjsnider> or maybe not
<crimsun> bjsnider: there are *tons* of mainboards that ship with them
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, i thought you'd installed the 195 driver
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, i thought i did too
<bjsnider> install nvidia-glx-195
<bjsnider> i'm not 100% sure the 190 driver works
<bjsnider> crimsun, that ship with both ac97 and hda?
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> 190 was installed
<billybigrigger> installing 195 now
<billybigrigger> 195.30-0ubuntu1
<bjsnider> afterwards make sure the 195 module is installed by re-running the dkms command
<billybigrigger> will i loose vdpau?
<billybigrigger> Removing nvidia-190-libvdpau
<bjsnider> you don't have it yet. not with vesa
<billybigrigger> i had it in 9.10
<bjsnider> that package is deprecated
<bjsnider> libvdpau is now separate
<billybigrigger> this might be offtopic, but anyone know when vlc will have vdpau support built in?
<bjsnider> i'm working on it
<billybigrigger> nvidia, 195.30, 2.6.32-9-generic, x86_64: installed
<bjsnider> i need to refresh ffmpeg but it's broken right now
<billybigrigger> aight, well that was simple enough, thanks bjsnider
<billybigrigger> will try a reboot
<bjsnider> enable it in the xorg.conf file
<billybigrigger> nvidia right
<billybigrigger> not nv
<bjsnider> right
<BUGabundo> I wish pidgin allowed to change nick collours
<BUGabundo> having billybigrigger in PINK sucks :(
 * billybigrigger still wonders why "nvidia" was commented out on my upgrade
<billybigrigger> yeah, pink isn't my color
<billybigrigger> anywho
<billybigrigger> brb, i hope
<bjsnider> works for everybody else
<billybigrigger> alt-k-sysreq won't do for this change will it? i need a complete reboot
<billybigrigger> nvm, dumb question
<bjsnider> i might even flea power the thing
<crimsun> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> i still don't see why OS feature support would be an issue this many years after hda's creation
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, still booting to low graphics mode
<billybigrigger_> using "nvidia" driver
<billybigrigger_> dkms status reports installed
<bjsnider> anything crazy in your xorg.conf file?
<billybigrigger_> yeah
<billybigrigger_> segfault after loading "ramdac"
<billybigrigger_> ill paste
<bjsnider> you didn't use the nvidia-xconfig command way back when did you?
<billybigrigger_> nope
<billybigrigger_> maybe back in karmic
<billybigrigger_> sudo nvidia-xconfig, had to run it as root to get it to save my config, running dual monitors
<bjsnider> that command should never be used
<billybigrigger_> well i was in karmic, only my 1 display works now
<bjsnider> it creates a parochial xorg.conf
<billybigrigger_> start with a skeleton xorg then is what your saying?
<bjsnider> just use mine
<bjsnider> let me see yours first
<billybigrigger_> k, throw me a link
<billybigrigger_> you want my log and .conf? or just my .conf?
<bjsnider> .conf
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/f16c69a61
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, i have the 190 driver with 7600gt card
<crimsun> bjsnider: life sucks. Such is the life of a hardware enabler/kernel hacker.
<crimsun> actually life doesn't suck, but it sure makes one wonder WTH OEMs are smoking
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, it says update-manger commented stuff out during an upgrade
<bjsnider> bilylet's just try a basic one and see if the driver works. then you can try to rebuild the dual monitors thing afterwards, k?
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, http://pastebin.com/d580677db
<bjsnider> very simple file
<bjsnider> crimsun, i'm going to call the CEO of the creative corporation and say "daniel t. chen would like to know what you're smoking, sir"
<crimsun> bjsnider: I and many others have already corresponded with their engineering dept
<crimsun> i.e., "if you sign an NDA, we'll give you data sheets"
<bjsnider> if there was a programmer's union, and its policy was that no members would ever sign an NDA...
<crimsun> many of us don't sign NDAs for other reasons
<penguin42> although in their case I suspect it's their problem, with some vendors the problem is that they've licensed hardware from other people
<crimsun> nearly all the components are subcontracted these days
<bjsnider> well, creative does pay for a DTS license i think
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, i still get low graphics mode from your xorg.conf
<billybigrigger_> but i think that's because we didn't define any resolutions
<bjsnider> ok, where's the log?
<billybigrigger_> it's different errors nwo
<billybigrigger_> now
<billybigrigger_> but ill paste it
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/f2999b0ba
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, lines 26 and 27
<bjsnider> you put a number 0 in there when it shouldn't be
 * penguin42 wonders if there is a way to stop screenlock during fullscreen flash
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, all is good now
<bjsnider> yeah, so now you can try to get that dual monitors setup put back, possibly with nvidia-xconfig, but if it doesn't work you'll know why
<billybigrigger_> i can just add it what i want my hand i guess
<billybigrigger_> if you say nvidia-xconfig should never be used
<bjsnider> they don't document when they make changes to it
<bjsnider> so maybe it works, maybe not
<bjsnider> but you can always go back to the simple xorg.conf if it doesn't (which jockey creates if you use that)
<billybigrigger_> don't even know what jockey is
<bjsnider> the "hardware drivers" administrative program
<billybigrigger_> ahh
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you're using the 190 driver with lucid?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> on my desktop
<bjsnider> where did you get the driver?
<BluesKaj> launchpad ppa i think
<bjsnider> so it's not the driver in the lucid repos
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, might be now, not sure
<BUGabundo> what's the package that has PDF printing support that replace cups-pdf ??
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<penguin42> hmm, so I've got the current Lucid upgrade in - but there isn't actually much noticeably different - is there anything cute/new/worth noticing?
<billybigrigger_> what's up with the notification bubble?
<bjsnider> not for a couple of weeks
<bjsnider> there hasn't really been an autosync with upstream debian yet
<bjsnider> the multimedia packages can't be refreshed because ffmpeg is broken
<billybigrigger_> mine has like an orange grid around it and some weird blue writing at the top, low - report incorrect urgency?
<bjsnider> i think that's a known issue
<billybigrigger_> http://imagebin.ca/view/gpO0b2g.html
<billybigrigger_> known ^^^
<Ng> crimsun: thank you very much, pylint is now functioning normally :D
<yofel> penguin42: if you want something new and shiny use kde, but other than that there isn't much new in lucid yet afaik
<yofel> ah, we do have plymouth in the  repos
<cdE|Woozy> which isn't working atm :)
<yofel> heh
<penguin42> yofel: Hohum, I'm running the xorg-edgers set for Lucid anyway and that's getting me working Radeon 3d with kms (on a 33rc2 kernel) so I'm happy
<crimsun> Ng: excellent
<yoasif> there's a new kernel with more fixes and breakage
<yoasif> ;)
<penguin42> yoasif: It's always good to have a bit of variety!
<yoasif> heh yeah
<yoasif> the mainline kernel added suspend for my laptop
<yoasif> but the ubuntu kernel removed support for my webcam
<crimsun> get that webcam support merged into mainline, then
<penguin42> yoasif: If an ubuntu kernel broke it then thats a bug - it might be possible to find which patch broke it
<yoasif> penguin42: the mainline kernel doesn't have support for the webcam, but the karmic kernel did
<penguin42> ah
<yoasif> need to report that asap, reported the suspend issue already
<sebsebseb> hi
<yoasif> hi
<sebsebseb> yoasif: hi
<penguin42> yoasif: Suspend is black magic; 5th circle of hell; one down from hibernation
<yoasif> penguin42: it's supposed to work :P
<penguin42> yoasif: So's the economy
<yoasif> thankfully it works in mainline now
<yoasif> so as long as ubuntu kernel devs remove their hack :)
<yoasif> penguin42: really? i thought it was more like a "hope it works, doesn't really matter too much if it does because the guys on top (who control it) will be ok anyway"
<penguin42> yoasif: Well there are two forms of skeptical answer to this 1) There's no one really in control   2) The guys who package the kernels machines probably work great :-)
<yoasif> penguin42: the monied interests that elect politicians and finance wars and stuff, that's what i mean
<yoasif> there is no conspiracy because there doesn't need to be
<yoasif> interesting, PGO has been enabled in FF upstream in ff 3.7
<penguin42> PGO?
<yoasif> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520704
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 520704 in Build Config "Build problems with libffi and PGO" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<penguin42> what is PGO?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: not sure
<BUGabundo> I lost track
<yoasif> profile guided optimization, it should make firefox faster
<yoasif> supposedly one of the reasons that windows ff is faster than linux ff
<yoasif> my firefox is still lagging, but i have 100 tabs open
<yoasif> :/
<bjsnider> chromium is the fastest i think i've used on linux
<penguin42> ah ok, they'replaying that game
<yoasif> yeah chromium is fast
<bjsnider> and i like the each-page-is-its -own-thread philosophy
 * penguin42 hits yoasif with the 'you aren't supposed to keep the entire internet in your browser' trout
<crimsun> penguin42: oh, can you verify that suspend and resume work properly with that patch?
<crimsun> penguin42: meaning "sound works properly with suspend-to-ram and resume"
<penguin42> hmm, so assuming I haven't done anything I shoiuld just play some sound, suspend, resume and see if it still plays?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> I suspect that I'll need to modify my code sooner or later to pass a NID struct
<crimsun> (rather than just enabling powersavings for Front and PCM)
<yoasif> crimsun: my laptop's sound works great now... karmic was a great release, thanks for your help :)
<yoasif> any ideas on where to get some help with mplayer-nogui?
<crimsun> yoasif: which specific help?
<penguin42> crimsun: OK, so I'm going to suspend and resume this box - if you're really lucky I'll keep my connection :-)
<crimsun> freenode has a ridiculously long timeout
<yoasif> crimsun: crackling with pulseaudio mostly, there were also some headphone autosense help
<crimsun> yoasif: are you using the pulse output or the alsa output (of mplayer)?
<crimsun> yoasif: and, autosense?
<yoasif> crimsun: currently using pulse... i think it has something to do with 5.1 surround sound
<penguin42> crimsun: Looks good
<yoasif> vlc plays the file fine, but i don't know how to troubleshoot it
<crimsun> penguin42: excellent
 * crimsun cherrypicks and pushes
<yoasif> anyone have any idea what may be happening here? http://pastebin.com/m10587f7
<penguin42> yoasif: Sure it's an MPEG2 stream? is it just an MPEG2 video rather than a transport stream etc
<yoasif> penguin42: supposedly it is x264 2pass @ 10050 Kbps
<yoasif> i can pull it up in vlc and see what it says
<yoasif> penguin42: vlc says it is avc1, with dts audio
 * penguin42 doesn't know what one of those is
<yoasif> avc1 is h264, which should be supported by vdpau
<Sarvatt> yoasif: what command are you running it with?
<billybigrigger_> yoasif, do you have a link to the video clip for us to test?
<yoasif> Sarvatt: just mplayer but i have a customized config file, one sec
<yoasif> Sarvatt: config file: http://pastebin.com/m6faa6810
<yoasif> billybigrigger_: i can try to create one using avidemux i think
<BUGabundo> hey Sarvatt
<billybigrigger_> yoasif, vc=ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,
<Sarvatt> heyo BUGabundo!
<billybigrigger_> is all i have in my ~/.mplayer/config
<billybigrigger_> mind you now that i think of it, if i use mplayer, it's smplayer (front end)
<billybigrigger_> mostly vlc though
<bjsnider> yoasif, is this a trusted fie? i mean maybe it was ripped incorrectly
<yoasif> billybigrigger you think i should get rid of the -vo?
<billybigrigger_> no, -vo specifies to use vdpau
<billybigrigger_> have you tried smplayer? i use it for my hi def movies and uses smplayer fine, but it's just a front end...so something in your mplayer config is still wrong, as i think smplayer uses it's own config
<yoasif> hmm
<yoasif> alright, i'll give smplayer a shot
<bjsnider> gnome-mplayer is good too
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, is that the same as gmplayer?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<yoasif> bjsnider: gnome-mplayer was buggy for me when i used it :
<BUGabundo> so many names
<yoasif> :/
<BUGabundo> mplayer, gmplayer, smplayer, totem, vlc
<BUGabundo> I use totem for most
<BUGabundo> vlc for FULL HD
<BUGabundo> and mplayer for quick debug
 * billybigrigger_ can't wait for vdpau in vlc
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-27
<Volkodav> is simple scan gets broken pdf again ?
<taransvar>  fd
<taransvar> rea
<taransvar> hello world
<taransva1> hey ban
<taransva1> apt-get kill you all
<taransva1> rootkit
<taransva1> bruteforce
<taransva1> hack you
<taransva1> all
<taransva1> frans is my assistant
<taransva1> using user name aministrator louie
<taransva1> hack him man
<nit-wit> ban| taransva1
<holstein> hehe
<nit-wit> holstein, I have no powers
<holstein> watch out, you'll get hacked...
<nit-wit> holstein, they will jind nothing but tumble weed and some ash
<nit-wit> *find
<neiz> Hey all, I just downloaded 11.04 Alpha 1 but upon boot it seems te exact same as 10.04... is there a way to enable unity, or should it be enabled out of the box?
<rww> neiz: It's enabled out of the box if the graphics driver you're using supports it.
<neiz> rww: ah that must be it then, using it through a VM with no 2d/3d support. thanks.
<ethana2> i'm trying to convince myself to hold out for alpha 2 before trying 11.04 again, but  my self control is losing quickly
<ethana2> Are the dailies pretty good these days? I think I might just grab one of those and try it on my flash drive
<rww> I have an alpha1 install that I've been upgrading. There've been a couple of hiccups, but it's generally not been worse than other alphas.
<rww> usable, if not always reliable
<ethana2> rww: how's unity? :D
<rww> ethana2: The basics are there. Still waiting on the new Places stuff and a real application picker (the button that's going to be used for that just opens a folder in nautilus right now), but it's a heck of a lot faster than UNE 10.10 on my (Intel) netbook thanks to Compiz :)
<rww> (waiting as of a few days ago, anyway. Haven't had time to update since then)
<ethana2> someone just called my Droid..  ping
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> rww: what do you mean by new "Places" stuff?
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places
<speedvin> Hello!
<coz_> good day all
<speedvin> Does anyone know that newer version of Kubuntu will be shipped with Wayland (I mean versions below 11.10) ;) ?
<histo> speedvin: dont' believe so
<histo> speedvin: but you can check out 11.04 yourself and see
<speedvin> histo: You mean fact that NVidia don't want to support KMS?
<speedvin> histo: I use it ;)
<histo> speedvin: then whats the question?
<speedvin> histo: I mean 11.10
<kklimonda> speedvin: it doesn't have much with nvidia not willing to support kms, wayland is just not ready for major adoption
<speedvin> and version with higher number
<speedvin> kklimonda: ok
<coz_> ok I have to break here....be back in a bit
<Amaranth> speedvin: I doubt we'll see Ubuntu doing anything serious with wayland before the 12.10 release
<speedvin> Amaranth: right
<hggdh> anyone trying to install from current ISO? I need to confirm a bug -- installation is interrupted by sudden reboot in the middle of base install
<alex_mayorga> Can I get some eyes on bug #693828 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693828 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fatal exception in interrupt: Kernel panic on 2.6.37-10-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693828
<charlie-tca> I don't seem to have that issue
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> oh, I had looked a few days ago :-)
<penguin42> the only thing that's a shame is that it's not the first error, although it's probably pretty difficult to get it
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: I seem to manage to crash on .11 too
<alex_mayorga> funny how running on netroot recovery and then gdm it works :S
<alex_mayorga> no panics that way
<penguin42> what kernel from netroot?
<alex_mayorga> maybe is just the crappy toshiba drive on my crappy sony laptop :)
<penguin42> a crappy drive shouldn't cause those errors
<alex_mayorga> 2.6.37-11 is what I'm running now
<penguin42> but as I say, not being able to see the start of the sequence is a bit of a pain, because the 1st error is normally the most telling, so you're saying -11 is OK netbooted but not directly?
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: yup
<alex_mayorga> if booted normally it panics too
<penguin42> how do you mean normally? You mena netboot all the way?
<alex_mayorga> I mean not picking (recovery options) or whatever is called on initial grub
<penguin42> ok, lets just go back a step; is there any way of booting it off the hard drive that works?
<alex_mayorga> yup, I select the second option in grub the (recovery) one, pick netroot, then issue gdm on the # prompt
<alex_mayorga> and that way is how I am on this IRC channel ;)
<alex_mayorga> on the very same kernel that panics when booted normally (by normally I mean first grub option)
<penguin42> sorry, I'm confused by netroot - do you mean you're running with NFS root ?
<charlie-tca> root prompt with networking
<charlie-tca> from the recovery menu
<penguin42> oh, ok, never noticed that
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: that one, exactly
<penguin42> ok, so full boot fails, netroot works - hmm
<alex_mayorga> how can I add to the current bug using ubuntu-bug?
<penguin42> you can do an apport-collect and then the bug number - but you already have the info
<penguin42> you can just add comments through the web interface
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: just did that
<alex_mayorga> got some gtk-warnings along the way
<alex_mayorga> anything you can suggest for now?
<alex_mayorga> I guess I just won't reboot ever again :)
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Add a note on that bug stating that works
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Then the trick will be to figure out what differences are on the rescue and the normal path
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: just added that to the report, thanks!
<alex_mayorga> have to go out to the "real" world now, thanks everyone for the help
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: So I've never been through the recovery-mode stuff, grub doesn't seem to pass any options other than single - e.g. it doesn't pass any safe options (like turning off acpi or the like)
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: One thought, do a disk boot (that fails) and then this recovery boot, check the logs to see if a copy of the oops made it to the log
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: where do I look for the log?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Try /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/messages for the boot before your current one, most likely it didn't maange to get that far, but it's worth checking
<alex_mayorga> I have kern.log       kern.log.1     kern.log.2.gz  kern.log.3.gz  kern.log.4.gz
<penguin42> just kerne.log but possibly kerne.log.1 which is the next older one
<alex_mayorga> do I add these to the bug report?
<munzir> Hi, when I leave my laptop for some mins, the laptop sleeps but I don't want this _feature_ how can I cancel it? power management is in performance mode already!
<munzir> the problem is all my downloads stops working ;)
<Volkodav> I have a system hanging at boot after fsck saying init:udevtrigger main process(415) terminated with status 1 same about post-stop process and sda1 clean and then just blinking
<yofel> which desktop env?
<yofel> munzir: ^
<munzir> yofel: kde
<yofel> munzir: check the performance profile?
<penguin42> Volkodav: Try leaving it for a while, mine has gained a ~80second pause
<Volkodav> I did fsck and then rebooted and then had it sitting for a while too
<munzir> yofel: suspend is not checked but the others like dim display and screen energy are ticked
<munzir> yofel: I have to go now
<munzir> yofel: thanks anyway
<penguin42> wow, someone just thanked me for my celerity; I've never been thanked for that before
<mmdadawow> hello there everybody
<mmdadawow> I am concerned about the appmenu in Natty
<mmdadawow> will it properly support GTK and Qt? will it also support Gecko, VCL, the one Eclipse uses, wxWidgets, and maybe even more?
<BUGabundo> yo
<penguin42> mmdadawow: My guess is no, but those apps that don't support it I think will just work like they used to with the menus locally; I suspect there is nothing to stop other guis having the same interface to send to the stuff in the bar; not sure which ones have been written
<mmdadawow> penguin42: sorry but I don't understand everything you're trying to say
<mmdadawow> unsupported apps/toolkits(?) will have their menubar in their window
<mmdadawow> other than that I don't understand you
<penguin42> mmdadawow: So the appmenu stuff seems to be 2 parts (and I wasn't involved in it) one part that does the menu in the panel, and another part that plugs inot gtk to send the menu to the other part
<penguin42> mmdadawow: If an app isn't gtk and thus doesn't have the plugin, it won't send it's menu to the bar at the top; it'll just work like it used to
<mmdadawow> penguin42: there are other ways than GTK to implement a menu, Qt, VCL, wxW., etc.
<mmdadawow> penguin42: that is wrong I'm afraid, it currently supports Qt as well
<penguin42> mmdadawow: Yep and as far as I can tell they won't change at all with the new system; the app will just work like it used to
<penguin42> mmdadawow: Right, but I think the trick is that since there are two parts, you can do the plugin part for things like Qt or anything else
<mmdadawow> so there are no plans to support other things than GTK and Qt?
<penguin42> don't know - I'm just saying it would be possible to write plugins for anything
<penguin42> (* anything may be a bit far fetched)
<mmdadawow> id like to talk to someone who works on it then
<penguin42> yeh, not sure who that is - go look at the source
<mmdadawow> :S
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-28
<ScislaC> Is Rhythmbox not playing anything for anyone else in Natty? (been like this a couple weeks here)
<penguin42> ScislaC: To be honest I don't use Rhythmbox so I wouldn't know
<alex_mayorga> ScislaC: bug # 688732 maybe?
<alex_mayorga> what else can I provide to help end my kernel woes at bug#693828
<alex_mayorga> is the bug bot on holiday?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: There's a vbox oops in those logs, doubt it's the underlying cause but it might be worth forcibly removing any virtual box stuff
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: uninstall vboxose?
<penguin42> yeh
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: removing...
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: now they're gone
<penguin42> good luck!
<dooglus_> where can I find the dialog that allows me to set the amount of 'desktop effects' I want?  I thought it was in prefs>appearance but I don't see it there now
<dooglus_> I mean the thing that lets me turn compiz off and on I guess?
<cpatrick2008> i was wondering when the kpackagekit bug is going to be fixed i saw that kde fixed the problem in version 0.6.3,2
<speedvin> Hello
<speedvin> Hello!
<speedvin> Does someone know when firefox package will be updated in natty?
<nperry> Let me build some gingerbread
<nperry> Hmmm
<nperry> I've got an ugly nautilus
<penguin42> ugly?
<nperry> Asec
 * penguin42 seems to have a different problem; most of the stuff on Places doesn't work
<nperry> Has tried unity in a while
<nperry> *Haven't
<penguin42> yeh I've not tried it in a couple of weeks
<nperry> http://img689.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmu.png/
<penguin42> nperry: Hmm, I've noticed privileged stuff is running with a very plain theme
<nperry> Thats my defination of ugly :P
<popey> moo
<patdk-wk> nperry, that has to be very annoying, I dunno what I would do with unity on my 4 screen desktop
<nperry> ?
<patdk-wk> the screenshot
<patdk-wk> having to move the mouse between screens to access the menubar
<patdk-wk> or in my case, move it through 4 screens to get to it
 * penguin42 tries to remember - how did MacOS solve that?
<patdk-wk> dunno, never touch a mac here
<penguin42> I just ask since Macs have a similar paradigm and have had multihead for literally decades
<patdk-wk> I actually have macos in a vm, I should attempt to run it again, and try a dualscreen in it
<patdk-wk> dunno if it would work though
<patdk-wk> running macos in a vm isn't the easiest of things
<penguin42> patdk-wk: Getting dual head in a VM isn't easy either!
<patdk-wk> penguin42, I have no issues doing dual head with my windows vm's :) I haven't tried ubuntu dual head vm's yet, but ya, I normally don't use them that way
<penguin42> patdk-wk: Which VM system do you use that is easy to do dual head on?
<patdk-wk> vmware workstation
<penguin42> ok
<h4f> hey people. how do I convert on the fly to 64 bit with no reinstall from cd ?
<Volkodav> I don't think it is possible
<Jeruvy> h4f: you don't, you will need to reinstall
<h4f> Jeruvy:  there is no other ways ?
<penguin42> h4f: There is no sane way to do it
<h4f> penguin42:  are there insane ways to do  it ?
<Volkodav> I know some gentoo users did that
<penguin42> h4f: You can create a 64bit chroot with debootstrap, it won't work until you boot a 64bit kernel though, and then you can swap the two sets around - very very messy and loads of things will need manually straightening out
<kuvu> h4f: you can set up vbox disks - windoze, 64-bit linux, etc
<h4f>  kuvu: and what to do with them ?
<kuvu> h4f: whatever you want to do on the fly?
<h4f> kuvu: I just wonted to swithc my system from 32 bit install to 64 bit
<h4f>  kuvu: and realized that there are no easy ways to do it :D
<h4f> besides total reinstall
<kuvu> h4f: in that case re-install is the best
<kuvu> h4f: much easier on the long run
<Yorvyk> h4f, create a small partition and install 64 bit os then mount the old partition as /home
<h4f> Yorvyk:  yes that might work it is the similar to reinstalling
<Yorvyk> h4f, It was quicker than restoring all the data when a friend did it.
<alex_mayorga> how can I check the validity of all packages on a system?
<alex_mayorga> something like checksuming them against the repository or similar
<patdk-wk> heh, I need to upgrade mine from 32 to 64bit, but remounting /home isn't good enough :(
<patdk-wk> I have lots and lots of edits in /etc, /usr/share, /var, ...
<coz_> alex_mayorga,   look here    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedTesting
<patdk-wk> just going install 64bit to a new drive, and spend time re-editing everything
<bjsnider> patdk-wk, it might work if you reinstall without reformatting/repartitioning
<patdk-wk> I think that would just cause package madness :)
<bjsnider> another way is you could copy the /etc directory and whatever else is edited and past them into the new install to replace what's there
<patdk-wk> ya, that is basically what I'm going do
<patdk-wk> it just takes time :(
<patdk-wk> everything is running fine on it now, just 64bit vm's are slow
<patdk-wk> cause of the 32bit host os
<patdk-wk> and well, programs are limited to like 3gigs of ram
<kuvu> 64-bit host and then 32-bit guest is better imo
<patdk-wk> is kcrypt still limited to single cpu?
<patdk-wk> kuvu, yep, but have to upgrade the host first :)
<kuvu> reinstall is best
<patdk-wk> I think the cpu I had a few years ago didn't support 64bit
<patdk-wk> then it didn't matter, cause the motherboard only supported 3gigs ram
<patdk-wk> now on a new system and stuck on 32bit :)
<kuvu> reinstall shouldn't take that long
<patdk-wk> it doesn't
<patdk-wk> just resetting up everything after it's installed, does
<patdk-wk> apache, mythtv, openvpn, nfs, samba, squid, firewall, mysql, WDE, dhcp3, radvd, dns, munin, ...
<patdk-wk> nothing in it self is hard, just 5min here, 5min there, ..., adds up to a while
<coz_> hey guys...noticing  almost  "0"  set for password timeout
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: debsums
<Quintasan> Can someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/694825 ? It's driving me mad, my installation crashes almost right after booting. Can anyone reproduce this or it's something faulty with my installation?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694825 in linux (Ubuntu) "ata_bmdma crashing at random(?)" [Undecided,New]
 * penguin42 looks
<bittin> abittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)
<alex_mayorga> coz_: not quite I believe
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: debsums looks more like it
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  but a noticeable decrese in time out ...yes?
<billybigrigger> anyone here running vbox 4 in natty?
<charlie-tca> yes
<billybigrigger> charlie-tca, did you just replace natty with maverick using the vbox repo?
<charlie-tca> no, I downloaded 4, removed 3.2, and then installed 4
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, you can not upgrade to 4
<billybigrigger> this is a fresh natty install so no upgrading here
<billybigrigger> so you downloaded the maverick .deb then?
<billybigrigger> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.0/virtualbox-4.0_4.0.0-69151~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<charlie-tca> yup
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<charlie-tca> But that is how I have installed every version, too
<charlie-tca> You also have to download the extension file for usb to work
<billybigrigger> link?
<billybigrigger> nvm ill google
<billybigrigger> :P
<charlie-tca> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<charlie-tca> need the extension pack, just double-click to install
<matrixa1> any way to get ff3.6 from the repo's without having becoming a transitional package to ff4.0? Need some older plugins, just want to know if i can do this in a nice way
<BUGabundo> evening mum and ded!
<Spirits-Sight> how can I use this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/habnabit/hab-ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/habnabit/hab-ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main with the prerelease?
<charlie-tca> doesn't look available for maverick or natty
<magn3ts> Ubuntu shutdown time is sorta atrocious in last couple releases including natty so far
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> even on SSD
<bjsnider> shuts down quickly here
<bjsnider> and starts up quick too
<Daekdroom> It looks alright in here.
<magn3ts> startup time is fantastic. though unity just broke with the latest updates again :(
<penguin42> shutdown is being OK for me, the boot up however on one machine is a different matter
<BUGabundo> boot is fine
<BUGabundo> shutdown takes almost the same amount as boot
<BUGabundo> lol
<Daekdroom> Both are fast in here, and it's a 4 year old PC
<Daekdroom> Well.. I think it is 4 years old.
<BUGabundo> 3 yo laptop, with ssd
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-29
<bjsnider> obviously there's no one universal experience here. everybody is either experiencing wildly different times, or the subjective nature of the judgjing of time is what's responsible. in other words, maybe the times are all the same but we all expect different things and so we perceive them differently
<BUGabundo> time is nothing more then a dimention created by humans to measure what happens while matter moves
<magn3ts> well when I shut down, nothing changes for close to 45 seconds, then gnome-panel disappears, the nthe background, then its down with 10 seconds
<Daekdroom> magn3ts, THAT is a problem
<magn3ts> startup probably takes less than that much time total. its just annoying because really, nothing visible happens for "too long" imo. the user is left wondering.
<Daekdroom> It's nothing like that in here.
<Daekdroom> In a few seconds the whole desktop disappears
<LBo> Does anyone know if iphone 4 syncing will work in 11.04?
<Daekdroom> Hell, not even my windows install is that slow to shutdown
<penguin42> can someone check their /etc/hosts on +1 - mine has a ton of empty lines at the bottom?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: I see a single blank line on the bottom in a fresh install
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I have erm, 42 apparently
<charlie-tca> heh, that seems like overkill
<charlie-tca> My daily use Natty has none
<charlie-tca> I figured that was because I edited it a while back, since I add several hosts to it
<billybigrigger> penguin42, fresh install as of alpha1 has none
 * penguin42 suspects it's an updateism
<BUGabundo> week I am, body pains. sleep I must, for strength to gain! night peeps
<bjsnider> who is he now, yoda?
<nit-wit> "Proud I am, to stand by Wookiees in their hour of need." Yoda
<aroman> What's the time and date appindicator in natty called?
<litropy> whoops, that's right - I'm running the beta. >    Hi, peeps - I need to log into bash right after grub finishes so I can aptitude update. Because gnome no longer captures my keyboard nor touchpad.
<adstat> Hello
 * adstat is having trouble with ubuntu 11.04
<rww> adstat: if you actually describe the problem, someone might help with it ;)
<Volkodav> I need to change association for ubuntu-software-center but can't find how to invoke it
<rww> Volkodav: The executable name is 'software-center', if that's what you're asking.
<Volkodav> don't see it
<rww> it's in /usr/bin in the filesystem, and in the Applications menu in the menu system.
<Volkodav> I only see software-properties-gtk in /usr/bin
<rww> Volkodav: do you have the 'software-center' package installed?
<adstat> Trying to access a shared drive on a windows 7 computer, when prompted for a username & password i enter the appropriate user&pass and the prompt re-appears
<Volkodav> rww: isn't it there by default? well obviosly not
<Volkodav> I may as well do gdebi then
<rww> Volkodav: yes. If it isn't installed, either you or the gloriously-unstable system we're using removed it.
<Volkodav> :) was not me as far as I reemebr
<Volkodav> I'd rather do gdebi
<jt_> apt-get update is returning error code 2 with bzip for main amd64
<jt_> have tried CA and US mirrors and cleared lists directory
<jt_> ideas?
<adstat> Any ideas? can't access Win7 share from Ubuntu 11.04 Box, same network, same workgroup, samba installed
<adstat> I Can access the ubuntu box from the windows box in the network
<cpatrick2008> i upgraded kubuntu  from maverick to natty and now my broadcom sta wirelss does not work i am typing this on my linux mint debian edition triple boot
<cpatrick2008>  i upgraded kubuntu  from maverick to natty and now my broadcom sta wirelss does not work
<holstein> cpatrick2008: did you try reinstalling the driver?
<cpatrick2008> no i will in a few minutes brb
<Amaranth> adstat: afaik it's because Windows 7 will only share with Windows 7 and Windows Vista machines without tweaking the settings
<Amaranth> adstat: they use the SMB 2.0 protocol or something
<Amaranth> and windows 7 has the whole homegroup thing you'll have to disable otherwise only windows 7 machines can access the shares
<adstat> how do i disable that?
<cpatrick2008> i upgraded from maverick to natty and my broadcom sta wireless is not working i tried renabling it and installing the broadcom-sta-common and broadcom-sta-source and rebooted and it is still not working
<yofel> I think you should rather use bcmwl-kernel-source, that seems to have a newer driver
<yofel> I don't know if that'll help though
<cpatrick2008> ok i will try it
<cpatrick2008> it is already installed
<cpatrick2008> should i uninstall the sta-common and sta-source files
<cpatrick2008> here is my  /var/log/jockey.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/548445/
<adstat> Amaranth, homegroup disabled and still the same issue >.<
<cpatrick2008> yofell:here is my  /var/log/jockey.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/548445/
<larsivi> I lack sound in natty - which package should I run ubuntu-bug against?
<yofel> try 'ubuntu-bug audio' first, if that doesn't work run 'ubuntu-bug alsa-base'
<larsivi> thanks
<test_> Hi all, I'm just testing natty with unity but I cant seem to find the starter menu. Is that supposed to happen?
<nit-wit> test_, starter on cd boot?
<test_> no, I have it installed. The Ubuntu Icon top left just opens /usr/share/applications in nautilus
<nit-wit> test_, are you udated
<nit-wit> updated
<test_> nit-wit, yes
<test_> but not everything is working flawlessly
<nit-wit> test_, try in a terminal nautilus -q
<test_> nit-wit, that kills the nautilus window, but nothing else happens
<nit-wit> are you getting the dropdowns from the menu beside the menu button
<nit-wit> *menus
<test_> nit-wit, I do have the left bar with a few launchers, if that is what you mean
<nit-wit> test_, mine seems to at times loose the drop-down menus from the top panel, the restart of nautilus or that command seems to help
<alokito> is there a natty torrent with good seeds?
<test_> alokito, there is a torrent on the ubuntu website
<alokito> yes but it doesnt have seed
<alokito> download speed is 5KBps
<rww> alokito: probably the best you'll get is the alpha1 torrent. if that's not working, then no.
<alokito> ok
<test_> alokito, weird, I downloaded the alpha with torrent and I had lots of seeders
<alokito> so U should download alpha 1 not daily build?
<rww> alokito: for future reference, crossposting to #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 (and crossposting in Ubuntu channels in general) is frowned upon. Just ask natty questions here.
<alokito> well I was trying daily, not alpha
<alokito> ok
<test_> nit-wit, ah well, then its some sort of bug in unity. Not so surprising, unity wont even run for me with ati-restricted-drivers *enabled*
<rww> test_: The Ubuntu icon is supposed to open /usr/share/applications right now. The actual applications menu hasn't been coded and released yet, and that's a stub for it.
<alokito> test_: did you download 32 bit or 64 bit?
<alokito> I'm not getting any seed in alpha 1 amd64
<test_> alokito, 32 bit
<nit-wit> my menu is working but I just installed gnome-do much easier
<alokito> hmm ok
<test_> rww, ok, thanks a lot, good to know
<alokito> yup there are lots of seeds of the 32 bit version
<alokito> wonder why the 64 bit isn't seeded... :-/
<rww> because less people are using it, so less people have downloaded it, so less people are seeding it
<alokito> okay
<alokito> what's a metalink? something like torrent?
<rww> alokito: metalinks describe where a file is available on HTTP, FTP, Bittorrent, etc., so a client can download from more than one place at once if they're able.
<rww> I've never used them, though; dunno which clients support it.
<alokito> ok
<brot> ktorrent supports them, afaik.
<coz_> does anyone know when canonical is finished with vacation?
<nperry> Would like gnome-shell to not have broken packages
<nperry> http://pastebin.com/UmenB9kX
<yofel> file a bug, needs a rebuild it seems
<vega-> such is life, lot's of things you'd want..
<cdbs> yofel, nperry: looks like gnome-shell has been removed from the archive
<cdbs> but the NBS binaries are still there
<cdbs> so a rebuild won't help
<cdbs> yofel, nperry: bug #690045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690045 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Please remove and blacklist gnome-shell" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690045
<rww> hah. is that getting reversed before release?
<rww> nvm, "if we can get enough of gnome3 in natty for it to build, we can add it back, otherwise, it should come back in natty + 1."
<penguin42> souns like too much is broke to get it in
<nperry> cdbs: Ah ok ty!
<nperry> Missed that
<nperry> Time to enable the ppa then
<AlanBell> I can't install the 64bit alternate CD in a virtualbox VM
<AlanBell> does a sigterm reboot just after partitioning when it gets the first few packages lined up
<AlanBell> using the daily CD from a week ago didn't work so I did a zsync update today and the same symptoms. 768MB ram allocated to it on a fresh VM
<rork> AlanBell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/694772
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694772 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Sudden reboot during server ISO install" [Critical,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: known issue - all alternate images
<AlanBell> bother
<AlanBell> thanks
<furbal> hello all
<furbal>  hoping to find my answers here
<furbal> i got a deadend
<furbal> "no root file is defined"..
<furbal> anyone familiar?
<charlie-tca> depends on what you are doing at the time
<furbal> meaning?
<charlie-tca> What are you doing when you get the error? Does the computer just sit for a while and then you see that or what/
<furbal> nope.
<furbal> tried to install ubuntu. comes when we hv to choose wat partition to install
<charlie-tca> so, are you choosing manual partitioning?
<charlie-tca> You tell it how much drive to use, and you have to tell it the mount point, which should be      /
<charlie-tca> If you leave mount point empty, it will give you that
<furbal> yes. manual. coz i want to instal side to side wit vista.
<charlie-tca> so you have several boxes to fill in. First you tell it what size, then primary or logical, then mount point. click the box and it gives you a list. choose       /
<furbal> the size ? i already allocate one empty space using easeus partition master
<furbal> so, i chose logical(tried primary too)
<furbal> but havent try the / sign.
<furbal> hv to c it again
<charlie-tca> you still have to tell it to define the "mount point" and that needs to be /
<furbal> ok. thx .
<furbal> brb
<gnubie> looks like furbal will be a good alpha tester
<charlie-tca> we all started at the beginning once
<furbal> hey charlie,
<furbal> i found the mount point
<furbal> but,
<furbal> what is "use as"?
<furbal> which one shud i use..
<charlie-tca> use as is the file system. Pick the default or ext4
<furbal> there are swap area, don use partition,reiser
<furbal> ext4?
<furbal> what or how'd that my laptop?
<furbal> sry for asking,
<furbal> but im a lil concern, since ive plenty of folder in my harddisk
<charlie-tca> there should be ext4, ext3, reiser, swap, don't use, and some more
<furbal> what or how'd that affect my laptop?
<furbal> yes yes!
<furbal> so, which one?
<charlie-tca> you are installing to a separate partition, right?
<furbal> yeap
<charlie-tca> then pick ext4
<furbal> then
<charlie-tca> which is the default file system for Ubuntu
<furbal> ok. n tats it?
<charlie-tca> yup
<furbal> i mean will it be any super-choices later on?
<charlie-tca> not for drives
<furbal> hurm..
<furbal> ok. so, hit install, hopefully can start to use then
<furbal> any tips, perhaps?
<charlie-tca> don't install software that is not in Synaptic Package Manager or Software Center
<furbal> means third parties is harmfull?
 * patdk-wk violates charlie's rule every day
<furbal> i tot most of s.ware is 3rd party
<patdk-wk> most of it is already in there
<charlie-tca> furbal: means almost anything you want is already there. No need to go search the internet for it
<furbal> i read articles saying ubuntu is essential for c and c++
<furbal> is that true
<patdk-wk> what?
<patdk-wk> hopefully you misread that
<furbal> i mean for programming..
<patdk-wk> that is like saying, a House, is essential for a tree
<patdk-wk> you use a tree to make a house, but you don't have too, if you don't want to
<patdk-wk> but in no way is the tree depending on the house
<patdk-wk> but if this was in relation to a collage class or something, then the teach might only be comforatable teaching you c/c++ using ubuntu as the platform, but that is his thing, nothing really to do with c/c++
<patdk-wk> teacher :)
<patdk-wk> out of context phrases are great :)
<furbal> sure it is, eventhough ive no idea wat that is
<furbal> so, ubuntu is what in advantage?
<patdk-wk> free?
<patdk-wk> provides a simple easy to use gui?
<furbal> will see.
<furbal> see ya guys. thx for everything
<zniavre_> !gimp natty
<anon33_> is there a way to specify which version of ubuntu you're using when using 'apt-get install'? say i'm on 'maverick', but i want to use 'natty'
<penguin42> anon33_: Do you mean you want one package from natty or you want the whole of natty?
<anon33_> penguin42: i mean that i want one package from natty while i'm on maverick
<penguin42> anon33_: OK, that might be possible; the thing is that package probably has dependencies on other bits of natty so it can be messy
<penguin42> anon33_: what package is it out of interest?
<patdk-wk> normally I just do a apt-get download, then dpkg -i ...
<patdk-wk> well, actually I don't even do that, too annoying
<patdk-wk> just wget it, then dpkg -i it
<penguin42> yeh there are more complex things involving pinning package versions and stuff if you do it regularly, but they're a bit hairy
<jMCg> anon33_: -t natty, IIRC.
<anon33_> jMCg: thanks :)
<yofel> more like 'apt-get install <package>/<release>'
<yofel> or <package>=<version>
<yofel> if you have the sources for that release in your sources.list
<coz_> good day all
<anon33_> yofel: apt-get install calibre=0.7.32+dfsg-1 (and all variants of 0.7.32) didn't work
<anon33_> i'm trying to install this package via apt-get http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/calibre
<Halik> Hi
<Halik> Will universal usb installer work properly with 11.04 alpha?
<yofel> packages.ubuntu.com broken again?
<yofel> anon33_: well, you would need to have the sources for natty in your sources.list for that to work
<penguin42> yofel: seems OK here
<yofel> hm, works now, got a blank page a minute ago
<alex_mayorga1> got a completely frozen laptop over here, tips?
<alex_mayorga1> cursor won't move, keyboard unresponsive
<yofel> alex_mayorga1: can you ssh in?
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: no ssh on it unfortunately
<alex_mayorga1> I guess my only hope is to hold the power button until it turns off, right?
<holstein> control+alt+F2 no good either?
<alex_mayorga1> holstein: negative, tried that one already
<yofel> well, try systq+k, it that doesn't work sysrq+reisub, if it's still unresponsive power button
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: thanks let me try those
<alex_mayorga1> not even Caps Lock works so not much hope
<yofel> reisub as in sysrq+r, sysrq+e, ... in sequence
<alex_mayorga1> sysrq+k doesn't do anything
<alex_mayorga1> let me try the reisub sequence
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: nothing either, is just completely frozen :S
<yofel> you used sysrq as in alt+printscr+k (usually)
<yofel> ?
<yofel> if sysrq+b doesn't do anything then it's hard locked though
<alex_mayorga1> wait, that did
<alex_mayorga1> it needed the alt bit
<yofel> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<alex_mayorga1> alt+sys rq+ k  did something
<yofel> alex_mayorga1: that should kill anything on the current terminal (X in this case)
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: it went back to a terminal for a couple seconds then came back to the frozen firefox screen
<yofel> does ctrl+alt+f2 do something now?
<alex_mayorga1> still locked up, do I do the reisub?
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: no, nothing
<yofel> probably, maybe the GPU is locked up
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: reisub rebooted it
<alex_mayorga1> what now? anything to gather or bug report to file?
<alex_mayorga1> or just tough luck over here
<yofel> no idea, check /var/log things if there's some error in the gdm or X logs, or in kern.log
<yofel> but I usually resign when I get that
<alex_mayorga1> OK, thanks
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: no errors on Xorg.0.log
<alex_mayorga1> just a couple of warnings
<yofel> check Xorg.0.log.old, the other one is from your current instance
<alex_mayorga1> yofel, same 3 warnings, something acour cyrillic doesn't exist
<alex_mayorga1> and falling back to old probe for both vesa and fbdev
<yofel> the last time I had something similiar I only managed to get a X trace from kdm.log over ssh, after reboot there wasn't any error to be found anymore :/
<yofel> what was that again..
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: the 3 waring on my X logs
<yofel> hm, no idea if that would be related, at least not without knowing what actually happened
<yofel> you could read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze - I had the EQ error once
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: what should I look for in gdm?
<yofel> no idea, haven't used gdm in a long time, I just know that it keeps some logs by itself
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: what should I install in order to ssh next time it happens?
<yofel> openssh-server
<alex_mayorga1> funny thing is the locked screen appeared for a split second after the reboot and before gdm
<yofel> make sure your router doesn't forwart port 22 to that pc though if you have one
<yofel> *forward
<anon33_> yofel: is there an easy way to add the natty source for all packages?
<anon33_> yofel: that are distributed by ubuntu*
<yofel> anon33_: put http://paste.ubuntu.com/548598/ into /etc/apt/preferences and 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted multiverse universe' into /etc/apt/sources.list (or use a mirror)
<anon33_> yofel: wow, thank you
<yofel> anon33_: actually you might have to use a value like 5 as the Pin-Priority if apt gives an error, just make sure it's <100
<yofel> see the apt_preferences manpage
<Volkodav> I can't open any pdf file unless I save it first same with torrent links in opera 11
<Volkodav> I have associations correct in it
<Volkodav> but it errors once I hit open
<anon33_> yofel: what do you mean about 5? where would i put that value?
<yofel> anon33_: replace -1 with 5 in the Pin-Priority line, but only if apt refuses to install the newer package
<anon33_> where is the pin priority line?
<yofel> anon33_: preferences
<anon33_> oh, thanks
<anon33_> yofel: i don't have a /etc/apt/prefences, but preferences.d - the same?
<yofel> well, either create the preferences or put it into it's own file in preferences.d, should work the same
<anon33_> so a preferences file in preferences.d?
<anon33_> it's a directory
<yofel> anon33_: yes, the filename doesn't matter though in preferences.d
<anon33_> now will it still be possible to install maverick pacakages after doing this?
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: Can you take a quick look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/548602 for anything obviously wrong, please?
<anon33_> packages*
<yofel> anon33_: sure, as the pin only pins n=natty
<anon33_> yofel: so how do i specify one versus the other when doing apt-get ?
<anon33_> say i want to install a maverick specific package, or natty specific (ie - an example of both)
<yofel> maverick: sudo apt-get install package, natty: sudo apt-get install package/natty
<anon33_> ah - thanks!!
<yofel> and make sure you remove the pin if you ever upgrade to natty
<yofel> alex_mayorga1: looks right
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: who knows then, thanks on looking, would try to do the ssh thingie if it keeps happening
<anon33_> yofel: sudo apt-get instsall calibre/natty didn't quite work
<anon33_> so i should change the pin to 5?
<yofel> yes
<anon33_> still didn't work
<yofel> alex_mayorga1: see the troubleshooting page, that has some advice if you get a terminal over ssh, not much for nouveau though
<yofel> anon33_: what does it say?
<yofel> anon33_: and can you pastebin 'apt-cache policy calibre' ?
<anon33_> do you possibly know how to copy from terminal vim to the x11 keyboard?
<anon33_> clipboard*
<yofel> marking something in visual mode does copy it to xclipboard here so I can paste it with the middle mouse button
<yofel> else try "+y
<yofel> as vim references the system clipboard over the + buffer
<anon33_> yofel: doesn't work for me for some reason
<anon33_> so i'll just type it out...
<yofel> I only tested that for pasting though
<anon33_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted multiverse universe
<anon33_> is that the lin in sources.list?
<yofel> looks right
<yofel> anon33_: you can paste things from cli with pastebinit by the way: apt-cache policy calibre | pastebinit
<anon33_> ooh - thanks!
<anon33_> http://pastebin.com/NWML9gWb
<yofel> anon33_: sudo apt-get update
<anon33_> ...
<anon33_> that would do it
<anon33_> let me try in a sec again
<anon33_> on a slow 'linksys' wireless connection
<alex_mayorga1> is it possible to update a system from CD?
<yofel> afaik the alternate image can be used for that, I don't know how much that'll update though
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: so a live Cd is not good for that?
<yofel> no idea, I don't know much about it
<anon33_> yofel: would you happen to know a way to install all required packages via an apt-get install call? like trying to install vim-gtk requires libruby1.8...etc
<anon33_> so that i don't have to install each of those seperately
<yofel> apt-get should install of that, that's the reason for it's existence
<yofel> *all of that
<anon33_> yofel: well, it says the following packages have unmet dependencies: (libruby...blah blah blah)
<anon33_> libruby1.8 (>= 1.8.7.302) but 1.8.7.299-2 is to be installed
<anon33_> and it just stops
<yofel> ah, then the pin might be too strong, try a value of 105
<anon33_> weird
<anon33_> still doesn't work
<yofel> *sigh*, let me try this in a chroot
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> anon33_: ok, set the Pin-Priority to 500, install what you need and set it to 5 again
<yofel> apt doesn't want to resolve dependencies it seems when the packages are pinned it seems :/
<alex_mayorga> Can somebody look on the kernel panics/oops I keep getting?
<alex_mayorga> bug 693828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693828 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fatal exception in interrupt: Kernel panic on 2.6.37-10-generic and 2.6.37-11-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693828
<alex_mayorga> should I file separate bugs or are all those related?
<penguin42> oh that was a different one from the one you were getting the other day
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: seems like the kernel oops when I disconnect the AC
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: can you take a look at the new two pics I attached?
<alex_mayorga> maybe I should just put this laptop on eBay :(
<alex_mayorga> funky new thing, now it booted and is using the standard gnome appearance it seems
<alex_mayorga> no funky black theme
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: So the NULL derecference at 0000...20 is an interesting one, I'd make that a separate bug
<anon33_> yofel: i'm sorry - i had to go offline for a bit. did chroot work for you?
<yofel> anon33_: nope, apt refuses to resolve dependencies that are pinned, you'll have set the pin to 500 and later back to 5
<anon33_> why do i have to change it back?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: With so many different failures I've got to wonder about hardware
<yofel> if you don't, the next dist-upgrade will upgrade you to natty
<anon33_> yofel: what pin # do you recommend?
<yofel> anon33_: anying >=500, later put it <100 again
<anon33_> yofel: thank you so much for your help
<yofel> np
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: how do I file the new bug, new one with just the picture?
<alex_mayorga> maybe is time for me to go upstream into debian :)
<alex_mayorga> the weir theme goes away as soon as I go into System > Preferences > Appearance, weird
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Yeh I'd just file it with the picture and transcribe bits of it
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: I don't think Debian are running with that new a kernel
<person> hi
<person> need some help
<person> ubuntu 11.04 does not recognize my cd-rom
<person> ????
<nit-wit> person, on board or plug in?
<person> sorry?
<person> When I insert a disk, It does not run it or recognze it.
<person> But it used to...
<nit-wit> person, what is on the cd
<person> I was trying to burn an iso. on a virgin dvd
<person> then, when it did not work, I even put the ubuntu installer on my cd-rom
<nit-wit> person, is it a dvd-rw
<person> but, it did not recognize it neither..
<person> yes, it is
<nit-wit> person, have you opened brasero and seen if it needs to be formatted
<person> no, I don't
<person> Well, maybe can you show me a comand to run on terminal, to see if my cd-rom is working...
<person> or, I don't know what else to do.
<person> sorry, noob
<nit-wit> person, is natty your only Ubuntu or Linux install
<person> I just have installed ubuntu natty naewhal
<person> narwhal!
<nit-wit> person, so that is the only Ubungtu are you dual booted
<nit-wit> *Ubuntu
<person> yes, it is
<nit-wit> person, I asked 2 questions, lol so what have you got running on the computer and how exsperienced are you with linux
<person> Im sorry, yes, I just have Ubuntu, so, I don't have my computer dual booted.
<person> And, Im not experienced with linux unfortunately, (that's why I chose ubuntu)
<nit-wit> person, you know that you loaded a buggy development correct not a good learning platform
<person> Well, I see, but, is there anything I can do?
<nit-wit> person, If I were you and this is a fresh install with nothing to loose is install like Maverick next to it, so that you have a released version more stable. Your problems could be anything.
<person> mmm..
<person> You see, my ubuntu cd installer is actually maverick, or 10.10... but, now, when I checked the information, turns out ubuntu upgrated to 11.04
<BUGabundo> hey :P
<person> I tried to run ubuntu live from my  flash (I mean 10.10), but, it did not recognize a cd when I inserted
<person> so...
<person> Do you suggest to re-install ubuntu?, and If yes, what can I do to avoid ubuntu automatic upgrades?
<nit-wit> person, there is a bug that has 10.10reading as Naty there, open the system monitor in menu-system-admin-system monitor and open the system tab what does it say
<person> ubuntu release 10.10 (maverick)
<person> kernel linux 2.6.35-223-generic
<person> gnome 2.32.0
<person> enough?
<person> then it say hardware memory processor... but I think that is trivial
<person> is that ok nit-wit?
<nit-wit> person, good its maverick, so go to #ubuntu or @ubuntu-beginners this channel is for Natty
<nit-wit> person, more help on te main#ubuntu probably
<person> damn..
<person> thank you by the way..
<person> but, if I go there, I have to explain all the thing again..
<nit-wit> person, sure but you might try the Ubuntu forums as a thread as well. if you just put a plain cd in one that is say music doe it get recognized do you just not see a desktop icon?
<nit-wit> *does
<person> the icon does not appear on my desktop
<person> or on computer
<person> even though I try a dvd or cd
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-30
<penguin42> yeuch, bug 693880 is nasty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693880 in bzr (Ubuntu) "_ReportingFileSocket.readline lacks size argument" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693880
<alex_mayorga> what does this mean? update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/acpi-support missing LSB information
<Volkodav> These evil flash people have no 64 bit version again in beta 1 huh ?
<alex_mayorga> how to turn bug 675035 into a natty one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675035 in hedgewars (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Hedgewars 0.9.15 has been released. Request packaging for Maverick." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675035
<rww> just change the bug title, I guess. I don't see anything else version-specific in there.
<alex_mayorga> rww: done, is there a natty tag?
<rww> alex_mayorga: Yes. I don't know the use case, though.
<alex_mayorga> rww: thanks anyway
<alex_mayorga> can I get some extra eyes into http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61400206/29122010066.jpg
<alex_mayorga> this happens every time I disconnect the AC adapter from my laptop
<aditya>  whenever I try to install any package in ubuntu 11.04 natty ..i get an programming error in aptdaemon?bcoz of this i am unable to install my wireless package?
<aditya> and broadcoam wireless driver is not working properly
<aditya> any help
<aditya_>  whenever I try to install any package in ubuntu 11.04 natty ..i get an programming error in aptdaemon? Alo broadcoam package is not working
<aditya_> wiil any help provide on this page
<aditya_> ??
<royale1223> try #ubuntu
<rww> royale1223: 11.04 isn't supported in #ubuntu.
<royale1223> aditya_, there are guys who could help
<royale1223> rww,  there are guys who could help
<rww> royale1223: Doesn't matter. #ubuntu is for released versions of Ubuntu only. If people want to help with natty, they come in here.
<aditya_> they told me to join this channel
<aditya_> my wirelles driver are not working
<royale1223> rww, okie
<aditya_> can I get away with Broadcoam Wireless Driver installation(Properiteray drivers) in alpha phase ..Alphase is not allowing me to install any package ?????
<yofel> aditya_: can you pastebin the exact error apt gives you?
<yofel> I know someone else had broadcom problems already though
<sagaci> shouldn't broadcom be lots better in 11.04 and later due to the open sourcing
 * penguin42 tries a day on that machine ----> in KDE
<penguin42> yofel: Prod
<yofel> ?
<penguin42> yofel: You're a KDE user aren't you? In konsole can you use alt-E or Alt-F to get to the menus?
<yofel> no o.O
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> I guess it's passing the alt through to the terminal; I've not seen any other terminal do that
<yofel> can't remember now if that was always the case since I usually use yakuake, would have to check a VM
<penguin42> yofel: KDE4 is growing on me; it's taken a few years :-)
<yofel> :D
<penguin42> yofel: Few things still annoy me, that menu one, and kde bug 181847 - luks partitions for local disks don't snow up
<yofel> by the way, make sure you're using gtk2-engines-oxygen - firefox in KDE look :D
<ubottu> KDE bug 181847 in kfileplacesview "Dolphin doesn't show crypt_LUKS partition (on built-in harddrive) in"Places"" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181847
<penguin42> yeh I might try gtk2-engines-oxygen, although alternate engines have always tended to upset Gnome apps in my experience
<penguin42> yofel: I tell you the one that surprises me; in the desktop switcher you don't get previews of the desktop
<yofel> which one? I usually set kwin to use compiz style ctrl+alt+arrowkey or use ctrl+f8
<penguin42> yeh I'm using ctrl-alt-arrowkeys to pan around
<yofel> a bit annoying that they broke the blug effect (blur background behind semi-transparent windows/window borders)
<yofel> s/blug/blur/
 * penguin42 wonders why ddebs packages get disabled on upgrade
 * charlie-tca thinks it is because it is so much fun enabling them again, especially when you forget?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: yeh, in kde the crash reporter gives you a button to install the ddebs when generating the backtrace which is all very nice if they're configured
<bittin> computer porn: http://shuffling.se/forum/index.php?topic=497.msg24190#msg24190
<anon33_> hey yofel, you there?
<zleap> hi anyone had an issue creating a usb start up disk, using the 11.04 iso and the start up disk creator in 10.04 ?
<zleap> it seemed to make a lubuntu one fine eariler but failed when doing the same with 11.04 iso
<nit-wit> zleap, did you make sure the thumb was empty and what format
<zleap> i think its the default fat32
<zleap> and yeah it was empty,
<zleap> it found the disk ok,
<nit-wit> zleap, what are the symptoms of not working
<penguin42> zleap: is your 10.04 fully upto date with all updates?
<zleap> think so
<zleap> ok it seems to be working now
<zleap> but it just said installation failed after clicking make start up disk earlier in the start up disk creator
<zleap> maybe i just hit a glitch somewhere earlier
<dereks> is there a channel for unity?
<zleap> ah start up disk creator allowed me to select another iso, but didn't make that one default to copy to the disc
<zleap> yay now booting natty
<nit-wit> zleap, are you planning to install natty
<zleap> just having a look
<zleap> i got to the try / install ubuntu bit, clicked try and its not doing very much
<zleap> the mouse cursor however is a circley thing so its doing something
<zleap> ohhh i am in :)
<nit-wit> zleap, if you have problems here restart it then hold down the shift key immediately after powering on for the early choice menu.
<nit-wit> zleap, yipeee
<zleap> ok i am at the desktop
<zleap> ok need to click each menu heading to make menu come up, rather than drag mouse across menu bar
<nit-wit> zleap, if you decide to install at some point say next to another Ubuntu with Grub2, you may want to make sure the other then Natty has the grub boot under its install, you just reload grub to the mbr in the install.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> as this is alpha where are the applications ?
<nit-wit> zleap, top left corner gnome icon
<nit-wit> zleap, a actual final menu is still in the works I believe
<zleap> k
<zleap> the side bar seems to work in a similar way to win 7
<zleap> as in open app and it appears on the side bar
<zleap> ok application menus seems to work the same as the old Mac OS
<nit-wit> zleap, do you have the thumb set with persistence or is it a cd
<zleap> erm
<zleap> i am booting from a usb memory stick
<zleap> its submitting a bug report atm,
<zleap> closed mahjongg and the menu stayed on the task bar, tried to click and it crashed,
<zleap> so its submitting a report
<nit-wit> zleap, did you set it to have persistence= save changes
<zleap> not sure
<nit-wit> zleap, did you load it with the disc creartor or unetbootin
<nit-wit> *creator
<zleap> disc creatir
<zleap> creator
<nit-wit> zleap how big is the thumb
<zleap> 2gb
<zleap> its all working now,  i had not chosen the right iso
<nit-wit> zleap, there is a persistence check box and a slider so that the stick will remember stuff, I wouldn't do any updates, but if you want to save the setup for your next use, that is what you do, I believe you would have to reload it to get that at this point. Not sure if you want theis just sharing:)
<zleap> ok thanks
<zleap> ohh firefox 4
<zleap> nice
<zleap> so will natty have open or libre office in the final version
<nit-wit> zleap, I didn't like the Unity desktop but have goten used to it
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> it will take some
<zleap> it may also be in consistant if some apps alter the menu bar and others don't
<nit-wit> zleap, probably OO not sure about the situation though
<zleap> ok
<zleap> e,.g firefox has its own menu bar and keeps it,  however the bar at the top of the screen loses all menus when it de-focuses
<zleap> could cause a problem if user is asked to click a menu and it isn't there
<nit-wit> zleap, it's still a bit buggy thats why I suggested the grub stuff I have 4 OS on one HD Maverick controls grub
<zleap> ah
<zleap> well i am fine just booting a beta to have a look at
<zleap> chat laterm, thanks for your help everyone
<charlie-tca> Is there a list of shortcuts for use with unity/Ubuntu Desktop?
<penguin42> I don't think I've seen any documentation at all
<charlie-tca> Is there any way to navigate without the mouse?
<crimsun> that should be an option available for the X Window System
<penguin42> crimsun: Well X will allow you mouse emulation with the keypad, but as for say tabbing around or using function keys or soemthing, that's up to the app
<charlie-tca> Doesn't seem to even be a way to move to the top panel, the dock, or any desktop icon without the mouse
<guntbert> charlie-tca: <alt> F1
<charlie-tca> does what?
<charlie-tca> I still did not get it to go anywhere
<guntbert> charlie-tca: opens the menu (applications)
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is supposed to, but it is not doing so on todays live cd
<crimsun> charlie-tca: sorry, I missed part of your question regarding Unity
<guntbert> charlie-tca: and for the rest in the help: # Desktop User Guide -- # Basic Skills  --# Keyboard Skills
<crimsun> right, mousekeys isn't what you want (I don't think)
<charlie-tca> no, I don't want mousekeys, I want shortcuts to use the desktop without a mouse
<crimsun> I do find alt+shift+numlk useful, however
<penguin42> crimsun: Yeh, but you've got to be pretty desperate!
<guntbert> aouw - I missed "unity" too, sorry
<crimsun> penguin42: I don't have access to that sort of pointing device on most of the hardware I use
<penguin42> crimsun: Oh now you're making me curious - what type of hardware?
<crimsun> penguin42: simple displays
<charlie-tca> hm, Ctrl+F10 gives the desktop right-click menu
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, which menu in the right click
<charlie-tca> If you right-click the desktop, you get a menu
<charlie-tca> create folder, create launcher, create document...
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, I get it the keys make that menu Doh
<kklimonda> hmm, any idea how to make virtualbox running on newer kernels?
<kklimonda> it's broken with every kernel past 2.6.37-7-generic
<kklimonda> virtualbox-ose from repository
<yofel> you don't, you install virtualbox 4 instead
<penguin42> yofel: the ose in the repo should be made to work, I mean that's why it's there
<kklimonda> yofel: that's not really a solution
<yofel> penguin42: shouldn't 4 be ready before natty release?
<penguin42> yofel: I dunno
<charlie-tca> I am using VBox 4.0 here in natty, and it is using 2.6.37-11-generic
<charlie-tca> works great
<charlie-tca> nvm
<charlie-tca> did not read the second sentence on that. sorry
<kklimonda> great, I can't unload vboxdrv..
<kklimonda> apparently it gets loaded at the boot time and oopses immediately
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<bjsnider> virtuald, have you got ipv6 connectivity through your isp?
<virtuald> no through the 6to4-anycast ip at a peering isp (bahnhof)
<Daemonik> Where is the equivalent to grub.conf on Ubuntu 10.10?
<patdk-wk> dunno, this is ubuntu 11.04 in here
<patdk-wk> try #ubuntu
<Daemonik> patdk-wk, Yeahhhh but, the 10.10 channel is . . psshh
<patdk-wk> but to so willfully ignore the topic just makes me upset
<patdk-wk> plus, I don't have any 10.10 systems, only 11.04 and 10.04
<holstein> Daemonik: come pull up a chair in #ubuntu-beginners
<nit-wit> holstein, sit ah spell.:)
<holstein> hehe
<charlie-tca> as it does many of us, patdk-wk
<bjsnider> Daemonik, there is no one file, but you probably want /etc/default/grub
<juk> hey guys, is it surprize, software-center won't start
<juk> neither ubuntu-bug
<yofel> juk: open a terminal and check why it fails
<juk> yofel: it's python, im not fluent in it
<yofel> juk: feel free to pastebin the error and give us the link
<juk> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549096/
<juk> i was expecting to see some new year apps, thats what you get from sitting on +1
<yofel> juk: what version of software center do you have installed?
<juk> yofel: 3.1.3
<yofel> way too old
<yofel> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.9 (natty), package size 359 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<juk> yofel: i left behind
<yofel> note: when using +1 it's recommended to update once a day at least ;)
<juk> yofel: good to know
<Amaranth> Dang that python 2.7 transition
<IdleOne> thought that was done with
 * Airliner_Guy installed 11.4 and i can't get it to talk to Windoze, how come nmbd isn't going?
<Airliner_Guy> its a bit irritating . . .
 * Airliner_Guy installed 11.04 I mean . . . .
<Airliner_Guy> samba runs but not the nmbd daemon, has anyone else had this problem?
<penguin42> yofel: Does the KDE/kubuntu crash reporter work for you? It just keeps complaining that it hasn't got debug info for the app, refuses to install the dbgsym package, and then if I manually install the dbgsym package it still claims not to have debugging
<yofel> it works most of the time here, recently there were amarok crashes it couldn't retrace though
<penguin42> yeh that's what I'm hitting, a few in the last few mins
<yofel> penguin42: possibly ask in #kubuntu-devel, maybe the others know more
<penguin42> I may do later
<penguin42> although given Exaile has been a bit crashy recently on Gnome I'm wondering if it's some underlying sound library
<coz_> hey all
<penguin42> hey
<coz_> penguin42,  hey guy
<anon33_> can anyone help me out installing 64bit flash on 10.10? i know this is the natty channel, but i was hoping i could get some help. i have the sevenmachines ppa added (https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash)
<yofel> hm, I downloaded mine by hand from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<anon33_> yofel! i could use some help with that pin situation
<anon33_> when i try sudo apt-get upgrade, almost EVERYTHING is trying to get upgraded! I think it's assuming i'm on natty
<yofel> anon33_: well, easiest: comment the natty line out in sources.list
<anon33_> well, i just changed the pin from 500 to 5
<yofel> that should help too, or use -1
<anon33_> where is the .so file installed to?
<anon33_> and where should i symlink it for firefox?
<yofel> for firefox just put the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<yofel> 18496286 11M -rw-r--r-- 1 yofel yofel 11M 2010-11-17 01:10 .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<anon33_> if a package has the ubuntu logo to the left of it in synaptic package manager, what does that mean? it's an official ubuntu package?
<yofel> iirc that means the package is in main, meaning officially supported
<anon33_> cool
<bjsnider> anon33_, i have one that works as a replacement for the flashplugin-installer package
<bjsnider> a ppa
<bjsnider> ppa:brandonsnider/experimental-flash
<bjsnider> that way you just upgrade and it works
<bjsnider> unlike the way yofel has it, this way installs it for all browsers
<alex_mayorga> how do I go about closing bug 675035?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675035 in hedgewars (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Hedgewars 0.9.15 has been released. Request packaging for Natty" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675035
<alex_mayorga> just change the bug to fix released?
<penguin42> damn, now I'm going to have to do extensive testing on it .....
<yofel> alex_mayorga: yes, it was synced from debian
<BluesKaj> debian python defaults not up to date ? ...i'm getting this error while upgrading to natty from maverick
<alex_mayorga> yofel: mind doing the honors this time, I'd watch and hopefully learn :)
<yofel> alex_mayorga: closed
 * alex_mayorga goes take a look
<yofel> usually just set it fix released and give some indication where and when it was fixed, in this case I took the changelog from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars/0.9.15-1
<alex_mayorga> yofel: got it, thanks
<alex_mayorga> on another note, my laptop refuses to boot unless it's plugged
<alex_mayorga> kernel oopses and panics all over the place
<yofel> well, we just closed a bug, good reason to file a new one :P
<alex_mayorga> ;)
<alex_mayorga> I think it's all due to "previous I/O error to superblock detected"
<alex_mayorga> any clues on how to fix this?
<alex_mayorga> is repartition the only way?
<alex_mayorga> is there an e2fsck for ext4?
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: it's the same as for ext[23]
<alex_mayorga> can anyone point me to a how-to on bad superblocks?
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: thanks!
<penguin42> bad superblocks are very bad; you normally do have spare superblocks so should be able to recover
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: You *really* need to get yourself a working hard drive!
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: I know, I'll start penny pinching for it
<penguin42> crimsun: Knock knock
<alex-mayorga> yofel: got ssh to my laptop with the locked up video card, what now?
<alex-mayorga> X
<alex-mayorga> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alex-mayorga> yofel: ping
<yofel> alex_mayorga: hm?
<alex-mayorga> yofel: IIRC you point me to a trouble-shooting procedure for my hung GPU
<crimsun> penguin42: pong
<yofel> ah, that was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze - you can go to #ubuntu-x too
<alex-mayorga> happening again, this time I have ssh to it
<alex-mayorga> yofel: thanks
 * alex-mayorga goes to #ubuntu-x
<penguin42> crimsun: I've been getting some Exaile and amarok crashes on +1 in the last few days, I just amanged to track one back to an assert in pa_close_pipe
<penguin42> crimsun: the backtrace on kde wouldn't grab that automatically, and it seems rather random - have you seen anything similar?
<crimsun> penguin42: nope, and can you reproduce that without GSt in the mix?
<crimsun> e.g., mplayer or mpg123
<penguin42> crimsun: It's not that repeatable even with it in the mix
<crimsun> penguin42: do you have the bt handy?
<penguin42> crimsun: I've not managed to get a 2nd backtrace yet to see if it's the same thing
<penguin42> yeh, let me just pastebin
<penguin42> http://pastebin.com/c5zKQbC2
<penguin42> I'm not even sure if the exaile one is the same; if I can get a bt from the damn thing I'll let you know
<crimsun> huh, that's really odd
<alex-mayorga> yofel: I guess everyone at #ubuntu-x is celebrating the new year :)
<crimsun> can you narrow where in pa_close_pipe() it's bombing?
<penguin42> crimsun: Yeh, that's why I thought I'd point it out
<alex-mayorga> should I just ubuntu-bug nouveau
<crimsun> because that code's pretty clear; it shouldn't explode without some other app's thread doing something nasty
<yofel> alex_mayorga: do you have something in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> crimsun: let me see if I can capture it again next time, I'm running amarok with gdb attached, if it does it again I'll see if it's the same
<alex-mayorga> yofel: there's something in there
<yofel> alex_mayorga: can you pastebin it? (using pastebinit)
<alex-mayorga> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite lo
<alex-mayorga> op.
<yofel> :S
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze#Problem:%20%20Log%20shows%20%22[mi]%20EQ%20overflowing%22%20and%20X%20freezes
<yofel> had that too a few times while I used nouveau
<alex-mayorga> yofel: let me scp the log
<alex-mayorga> yofel: for your reading pleasure http://paste.ubuntu.com/549160/
<alex-mayorga> ubuntu-bug -p nouveau doesn't work, nouveau is not a package or something
<alex-mayorga> wife really wants me to go wash the car now :(
<alex-mayorga> anything else I can do?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: it's xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<yofel> and the log tells me you're using nouveau, have a display res of 1366x768 and got a GPU lockup, not much more :/
<yofel> try to describe what you did when it froze as detailed as possible
<alex-mayorga> yofel: did nothing really
<alex-mayorga> just had empathy and Minefield running
<yofel> *that* is already doing something :P (but yeah, I had those freezes seemingly random too :/)
<alex-mayorga> yofel: fair enough
<alex-mayorga> Bug #696104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696104 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "nvidia 320m locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696104
<alex-mayorga> be back in an hour or so
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-01
<anon33_> gnome-session-save --logout responds with the following error (i'm using awesome WM):
<anon33_>  (gnome-session-save:18743): WARNING **: Failed to call logout: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<anon33_> Anyone know how to fix this issue?
<penguin42> sorry, not seen that
<Senix> coz_, hello good sir
<coz_> Senix,  hey guy
<Senix> coz_, Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g that would be my wifi card
<coz_> Senix,  yeah on  these things... wifi  I am not a real expert on... however many of the people here can most likely answer that for you:)
<Senix> coz_, well if i run into any problems i'll ask, but before i plague myself upon these fine users i shall try google first.
<coz_> Senix,  good thinking..or simply download and burn the daily or alpha 1  cd  and test it out :)
<Senix> coz_, will do
<sagaci> it's pretty buggy but that's expected
<nit-wit> sagaci, its not buggy it's special:)
<sagaci> ai'll try it again at alpha 2
<scizzo-> happy new years
<IdleOne> thank you scizzo- you too
<coz_> good day all
<IdleOne> Happy new year coz_
<coz_> IdleOne,   :)  thanks   same to you guy
<IdleOne> Thank you
<coz_> has the desktop icons been include yet... when searching  I mean?
<coz_> included rather
<coz_> have not has
<coz_> oh boy starting the new year as if it were last yere :)
<coz_> also ... is canonical back from vacation yet?
<penguin42> coz_: UK has a holiday on monday, and I guess people in most places will be slowly working their way back into work over the week
<coz_> penguin42,  ok sounds reasonable... thanks :)
 * mongy worked last monday, weds-thurs, off sat,sun,mon back tues.
<orbisvicis> hi, what does ubuntu call the kernel image? /boot/vmlinu... ?
<yofel> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.37-11-server for example
<orbisvicis> yofel: thank you. that explains why the grub2 10_linux script searches for vmlinu[xz]-*
<orbisvicis> (arch linux uses vmlinuz26, so that glob wouldnt work)
<DrHalan> hey, hows natty coming along?
<yofel> kubuntu great so far :P
<bjsnider> the trouble with kubuntu is it has kde and not gnome
<bjsnider> something's gotta be done about that
<IdleOne> hehe
<h4f> I got a kernel panic when inserting a cd.
<penguin42> oh, shouldn't happen
<penguin42> h4f: Do you have the full panic recorded in a log  (and has the system offered to submit it?)
<h4f> penguin42: how do I get that log ?
<penguin42> h4f: Did the machine crash when it happened or did it stumble on?
<h4f> penguin42:  I tried writing an ISO to the disk. and it completes with failure. that means a CD is not in good. but any way the kernel should no panic
<penguin42> yeh kernel shouldn't panic - so when you say it panic'd what did you see? An oops? Flashing keyboard lights?
<h4f>  penguin42:  I see - switching to text mode. then stack trace. and few kernel panics mesages. and everything stopes working
<penguin42> h4f: OK, well if you have a camera take a picture of what you see in text mode, after reboot you can see if there are any messages saved in /var/log/messages or /var/log/kern.log but it depends how much made it to disk as it crashed
<h4f> penguin42:  ok i will do that later. may be 30 min
<penguin42> for the record, I hate X cut/paste semantics
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> stupid question of the year:
<BUGabundo> how do I get compiz to start on boot? (classic desktop)
<h4f> One more problem I have. when unplug the battery while laptop is running it gets kernel panic.
<h4f> when the laptop is running and I plug in the battery crash it wont kernel panic. I have acer aspire 5720 which i think supports hot unplug of battery
<penguin42> hmm never tried hot unplugging a battery
<mongy> with autohide on, is there anyway to bring it back without moving the window
<mongy> also, i keep trying to enable window previews and it locks my vbox guest everytime.
<h4f> is there a way to record kernel panic info ?
<jMCg> crash? kexec? kdump.. etc..
<jMCg> http://www.google.com/images?client=opera&rls=en&q=linux%20panic&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi <<< This is the wrong way :-/
<cozziemoto> has nayone had the issue when installing that monitor goes into a tizzy  stateing wrong resoulutin out of range?
<penguin42> jMCg: I don't think Ubuntu has anything set up to capture them in a better way than that normally; although I see it reserves memroy for a crash kernel but I don't see it doing anything with it
<cozziemoto> I have already teste with lucid and maverick and no issues
<penguin42> cozziemoto: Then it's a regression - report it! What graphics card?
<cozziemoto> penguin42,   nvidia
<cozziemoto> penguin42,  it wont get to the grub menu of course...
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> cozziemoto: Best to report it
<jMCg> penguin42: all you have to do is install crash
<penguin42> jMCg: Oh interesting, I didn't know that existed, is there a canned response to people to tell people to use it?
<cozziemoto> i will also install an earlier daily build  to get past this
<jMCg> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<jMCg> !kdump
<jMCg> Nope.
<penguin42> hmm
<bcurtiswx_> anyone having bzr problems with python 2.7 ?
<bcurtiswx_> with an lp address for example
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549359/
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_: bzr was very broken the other day
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, does it need a rebuild of some sort?
<penguin42> bug 693880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693880 in bzr (Ubuntu) "_ReportingFileSocket.readline lacks size argument" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693880
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, muchas gracias. i'll see if balil's patch works for me :)
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, cool worked.  :)
<jMCg> penguin42: here we go: add "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ natty main multiverse restricted universe" to your /etc/apt/sources.list then: sudo aptitude install crash kdump-tools kexec-tools linux-image-$(uname -r)-dbgsym ; read /usr/share/doc/kdump-tools/README.Debian -- edit /etc/default/kdump-tools and /etc/default/grub accordingly
<penguin42> sounds good in principal; not tried it
<jMCg> I just did the last two or so steps, because Ubuntu, as opposed to Fedora doesn't do them.
<jMCg> But generally, that's it.
<jMCg> I just wish it would be there out of the box.
<jMCg> Like, you know.. on a real Unix.
<penguin42> file a bug on it
<jMCg> Nonono. I mean: OUT OF THE BOX. You install a server someonewhere out there in the wild, you'll never have a monitor attached or anything. If it crashes you want it to leave you with a nice crashdump to analyze -- after comming up cleanly and starting all services again.
<jMCg> http://lethargy.org/~jesus/writes/panic-linux-freebsd-and-solaris <<< Something like that.
<jMCg> ``I like Linux, but I need savecore, I need it now, and I need it to unquestioningly, reliably work out-of-the-box.'' -- beautiful.
<jMCg> The comments are a joy to read. And by that I mean my brain is freezing from the idiocy.
<penguin42> just add chocolate
<jMCg> I'm doing that right now.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, have you got a solution to the choppy scrolling iissue in chromium?
<BUGabundo> don't have it
<bjsnider> you don't have what, choppy scrolling, or a solution?
<KM0201> why did desktop default to unity now?
<BUGabundo> KM0201: not now
<BUGabundo> been like that for weeks
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: don't have choppy scroll AFAIS
<KM0201> i just downloaded it.. i guess this has been discussed quite a bit?
<penguin42> KM0201: If you don't like it you can select 'Classic desktop' from gdm/kdm
<KM0201> penguin42: i know, but thats not the point.
<penguin42> KM0201: Indeed, but that's somewhat contentious
<KM0201> can you safely uninstall unity?
<KM0201> penguin42: why would it be contentious?...
<nit-wit> KM0201, have you tried the regular desktop it is already there
<KM0201> nit-wit: yes.. i was just wondering why they changed "unity" to be default
<em> any of you running Natty right now?
<mongy> even more user friendly I guess.  but old faithful is still there.
<bcurtiswx_> em, i believe most of us are running natty.. thats the purpose of this channel
<nit-wit> KM0201, I guess it is the new thing I didn't like it at first but I can see gettng used to it but I have a few more OS installed as well
<em> okay good could any of you tell me if there is a package called 'racket' in Natty
<em> it's a version of scheme
<bcurtiswx_> em, what version r u using?
<em> maverick
<KM0201> nit-wit: yeah, i guess.
<penguin42> em: See packages.ubuntu.com
<em> penguin42!
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, beat me to it.. lol thx
<nit-wit> KM0201, I usualy just have a very tiny panel with a static what running dropdown, so the lack of control over the panels is a irritant.
<nit-wit> *what's
<em> Do any of you know why there is no package for racket in Ubuntu?
<em> I filed a bug about that way back in Jaunty I think.
<yofel> nobody bothered to package it? We get many packaging requests, much more than the MOTU team can take care of
<yofel> iirc there was a request in the debian BTS too
<SwedeMike> will there be vaapi on intel 4500 support by default in 11.04?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> em: debian bug 592688
<ubottu> Debian bug 592688 in plt-scheme "RFP: racket -- Racket is a programming language" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592688
<SwedeMike> so one doesn't have to do all the stuff in http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=86581
<em> yofel: I am the one who wrote that bug!
<yofel> oh right, just noticed..
<em> How will it get into Natty?
<em> I filed that bug with Debian way back on August 12 2010 because everyone i talked to in Ubuntu said that was the way to do it. It will be in Natty?
<yofel> unless someone wants to maintain a seperate racket package in Ubuntu, we wait for debian to package it and then sync from there
<yofel> em: you can ask in #ubuntu-motu, they're the ones taking care of packaging requests
<em> thanks.
 * penguin42 wonders how to move/rearrange stuff on a KDE panel
<rww> penguin42: click the cashew button on the far right, if it's there. if it's not, right-click the panel and Unlock Widgets first.
<penguin42> rww: Oh I see, it wasn't obvious that when in that state it allowed movement of the panel icons
<penguin42> rww: Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-02
<cozziemoto> well the out of range has already been reported,,, something interesting though... if I install an nvidia 660gt  I cant boot single monitor however  with 7600gt  I get out of range
<cozziemoto> 6600gt rather
<cozziemoto> unfortunately  no natty for me until this is fixed :(
<DrHalan> Ahoi, any people already using natty here?
<holstein> i have an install
<holstein> i consider it a testing install
<penguin42> both these machines are
<holstein> havent updated in a while
<holstein> looks nice :)
<DrHalan> gonna try it in virtualbox :9
<holstein> i couldnt get 3d to pass through Vbox
<holstein> i never have got the hang of that
<tuxxman> hello, my brightness controls don't work on my laptop (running ubuntu 11.04) and its affecting my battery life dramatically because the brightness is always at max.
<tuxxman> how do I fix this?
<holstein> tuxxman: did you find a bug report?
<tuxxman> no
<scotty^> Poppler 0.16 was released on December 27, 2010.  Will this be included in Natty?
<jMCg> scotty^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze was 10th of December, so I guess not.
<jMCg> scotty^: see also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<scotty^> Thanks.  That's a shame.
<scotty^> jMCg: You meant 30th December, right?
<scotty^> hey billy, what's up?
<scotty^> Actually, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze there is still some hope.
<jMCg> scotty^: It's half past 3, I'm fighting autoconf.. I'm getting blind.
<scotty^> :)
<scotty^> Natty FeatureFreeze is on February 24th.
<jMCg> At least I did provide the correct links.
<scotty^> yeah, thanks, although I'd already seen the release schedule.  I hoping a package maintainer might have been here in the channel.  But thanks for being helpful though.
<scotty^> Happy new year to you.
<jMCg> scotty^: all I ever get to hear here is: Open a ticket. Make a request.. etc..
<jMCg> It's the user-friendly way of saying: Patches welcome.
<scotty^> :)
<scotty^> yeah
<jMCg> Which, in essence, too translates to: Fuck off, I'm busy reading comics.
<scotty^> I might try asking via email to ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com
<scotty^> lol
 * jMCg *is* reading comics while watching compiles fail right now.
<jMCg> But I'm not a debian/ubuntu dev.. so, maybe that's just my interpretation.
<IdleOne> !language | jMCg
<ubottu> jMCg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
 * scotty^ feels like some testing :)
<scotty^> get lost
<scotty^> rack off
<scotty^> piss off
<scotty^> get stuffed
<scotty^> go jump
<jMCg> ...
<jMCg> While I am used to #solaris -- which is not for faint of heart, I do tend to respect the local channel rules..
<scotty^> yeah, I know it wasn't intentional - you just made a simple and accidental mistake
<scotty^> You weren't booted from the channel and I would have been surprised an annoyed if you were
<scotty^> Mentioning Solaris, on the other hand......
<jMCg> No, what I meant is: After reading something like: 03:38:35 < ubottu> jMCg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional. --- It's generally a bad idea to start filling the channel with the exact opposite.
<scotty^> :)
<scotty^> yeah, I felt like a bit of testing though :)
<jMCg> scotty^: IdleOne is not a bot.
<scotty^> yeah, I realised that.
<scotty^> Hopefully I don't get banned, although I could probably survive without access to this channel.  Being banned from #ubuntu would be more of a problem.
<jMCg> Now, on the topic of Solaris:
<scotty^> Evil system! :)
<jMCg> You do realize that most of Linux' inspiration came from SunOS/Solaris?
<scotty^> Nah, just kidding.
<scotty^> It was a pity to see Suns demise
<scotty^> I actually applied for a job with them when I was younger, many years ago.
<scotty^> Yeah, I've read a bit about Linus and Minix and Unix and Solaris, although that was a while ago and I've forgotten some of it.
<scotty^> any luck getting your compiles to work with autoconf?
<scotty^> Not that I can help you with that.
<IdleOne> jMCg: that is news to me
<IdleOne> the bot thing that is
<IdleOne> and the topic in this channel is Ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> heh, I read that as I am a bot
<IdleOne> sorry
<Volkodav> anybody noticed firefox does not save added icons from customize list over ff restart
<nit-wit> Volkodav, you mean the toolbar icons
<Volkodav> yes
<Volkodav> maybe just this theme strata reloaded
<nit-wit> are you using a addon that is not working there was a FF update that threw out a couple of mine
<Volkodav> Nothing special - print icon zoom etc
<Volkodav> on restart the all gone
<Volkodav> Sync annoying message too
 * Volkodav back to Opera
<aksh1> hi all,i like ti test multitouch feature in netbook which 10.10/11.04 will be best for the same
<aksh1> in which release multitouch has more support
<wersdaluv> upgrade-manager -d doesn't work for me. what's up?
<wersdaluv> how do I upgrade from maverick?
<Daekdroom> wersdaluv, in the "upgrades" tab in Software Channels, you have to set it so it'll show you any release and not only LTS ones
<wersdaluv> Daekdroom, oh great. is that new?
<Daekdroom> I think it's been there for quite a long while.
<hype> not sure you  can do this during devellopement cycle
<hype> you can set to automatically get only LTZ releases, or the latest
<hype> for Natty you'll need to install from live cd/usb
<wersdaluv> Daekdroom, you meant, "Updates" tab then "pre-release updates" right?
<wersdaluv> still can't see the distro upgrade button
<hype> well, i was wrong :p
<Daekdroom> wersdaluv, No. I meant at the bottom of that tab
<yofel> didn't that only count for Lucid? (since it was LTS)
<hype> you can update this way , just did a sudo update-manager -d and i get 11.04 pop up :)
<yofel> update-manager -d should work
<wersdaluv> Daekdroom, my setting has been "Normal releases"
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<wersdaluv> the other two are LTS only and "Never"
<Daekdroom> 11.04 pops up normally in here if I start update-manager -d
<yofel> wersdaluv: did you use upgrade-manager (doesn't exist) or update-manager -d ?
<wersdaluv> yofel, upgrade-manager -d
<yofel> then use the right one
<wersdaluv> what right one?
<yofel> wersdaluv: update-manager -d
<yofel> wersdaluv: there is no upgrade-manager
<wersdaluv> that's what I use
<wersdaluv> yep
<Daekdroom> yofel, should I uninstall all these PPAs before going 11.04?
<yofel> wersdaluv: odd, sudo apt-get update   and try again
<yofel> Daekdroom: update-manager will disable them, so unless they have versions that conflict with ubuntu and update-manager can't resolve leave them be
<yofel> (if you do you'll have to use ppa-purge)
<Daekdroom> k
<Daekdroom> system breakage, here I come!
<wersdaluv> figured it out
<wersdaluv> it wants to be plugged on AC
<wersdaluv> wow
<yofel> wersdaluv: then it should say so...
<wersdaluv> I think it's fine, but system should at least tell me
<wersdaluv> yofel, +1
<yofel> wersdaluv: ubuntu-bug update-manager
<wersdaluv> yepyep
<hype> i'm considering installing natty now :(
<hype> but i know i'll get some pytho, breakages at some point so...
<Daekdroom> 20 minutes to download the packages, 2 hours to install them.
<penguin42> yeh it's nuts
<yofel> did they alredy add force-unsafe-io to the installer?
<Daekdroom> I like the kind of breakage that doesn't actually stops you from using the system. It feels adventurous.
<hype> weird, i did a lucid to maverick a few days ago it took exept 25/30 min download, 30 minutes ton install :p
<hype> Daekdroom, you're on natty now?
<Daekdroom> Nope. Going maverick --> Natty
<hype> how do you like unity?
<hype> never actually tried it
<hype> okok
<yofel> tried unity 2 weeks ago, didn't like it, has anything changed since then? (ok, I know it's incomplete)
<hype> i personally just hope i'll be able to remove and keep my awn like it is :)
<hype> remove unity*
<wersdaluv> false alarm. looks like it only worked for me when I did it on the terminal and not on alt+F2 dialog (which is also weird)
 * penguin42 has used KDE for about 2-3 days now - I might stay that way
<Daekdroom> Really? I can't bare KDE
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'd tried it a few times in the past, and KDE4 I think has finally got to the point I can cope - there are a few bits I don't like
<Daekdroom> I think it is too cluttered for my tastes. I'd have to try a minimalistic KDE distro if I really wanted to use it.
<BUGabundo> howdy
<Daekdroom> should I let the system replace /etc/sudoers during the maverick-->natty upgrade?
<penguin42> did you edit it?
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: yes if you left it default
<Daekdroom> I don't remember editing it at all, sooo.
<IdleOne> if you edited it, you may not want to
<Daekdroom> *replaces it*
<BUGabundo> is it a recent image?
<BUGabundo> cause there was a bug in a recent sudo package
<BUGabundo> that took you SUDO away
<coz_> BUGabundo,  leave it at default
<yofel> iirc they fixed that
<coz_> oh?
<Daekdroom> well, I downloaded the upgrades now.
<Daekdroom> So unless I'm using a badly outdated mirror..
<coz_> BUGabundo,  sorry wrong person
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> I'm still being hit by it on debian unstable
<BUGabundo> but fixed in ubuntu
<coz_> I am still getting monitor out of range with current updates
<coz_> no way to get into the system unless I install an earlier  daily build and dont update at all
<yofel> what grapics card and when exactly do you get that?
<yofel> if it started in december maybe it's this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-December/032244.html
<coz_> yofel,   me?   nvidia 7600gt
<coz_> yofel,  what's interesting is if I switche out the card to a 6600gt  it boots fine but only if one monitor is plugged in  ...go figure
<yofel> ..
<coz_> I actually thought  my 7600gt  went bad on me the first time this happened :)
<coz_> so at this point I cannot install  natty
<Daekdroom> Wow. Unity is way different.
<Daekdroom> But it feels raw.
<Daekdroom> Because it keeps opening a nautilus folder /usr/share/applications/
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh I can kind of see that as a vaguely neat way of selecting apps
<IdleOne> that is a feature
<Daekdroom> and the top bar menu and indicators aren't working or something
<IdleOne> also a feature
<IdleOne> heh
<Daekdroom> You're kidding, right? >.>
<IdleOne> Daekdroom: partially
<IdleOne> not everything works right now
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> I might as well switch back to classic gnome then
<Daekdroom> compiz segfaulting with classic GNOME: checked
<Daekdroom> I'll try deleting ~/.compiz/ before filing a report on it
<BluesKaj> is FF4 the defauilt FF browser for 11.04?
<Daekdroom> Yes
<BluesKaj> ok, not liking it much so far ...looks like they're still working on the toolbars etc
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, I'd use classic GNOME if I were you.
<yofel> I actually like FF4, took a while until I got used to the missing stausbar though
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, not a gnome user ..kde fan here
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> I liked the new sound-indicator buttons!
<BluesKaj> I have sounds turned off ...too annoying :)
<BluesKaj> i'm old and grumpy , cutsy pie silliness gets under my skin
<hype> just wondering, anyone on Natty? are there some really really annoying bugs for "i'm ok for testing/bug report but not to much breakage" ? :p
<zniavre_> no pain, no gain ?
<hype> haha
<hype> tu fais le malin, mais tu es sous natty? :>
<hype> je sais que tu va répondre "oui"
<zniavre_> vbox using atm
<hype> cheater
<zniavre_> :o)
<hype> j'ai fait les backups
<hype> j'ai imprimé mon grpated sur papier
<hype> je met à jour l'iso depuis rsync ...
<hype> ah tiens zniavre_ , ça te dit de tester un theme awn pour moi?
<zniavre_>  j/ #ubuntu-fr-testing ?
<hype> yep
<IdleOne> hype: Please speak in English in this channel
<hype> sure, we moved somewhere else :)
 * penguin42 is seeing quite a lof of KDE debug in .xsession-errors along the lines of '(KIconLoader): Trying to remove an entry which is already invalid.  This  cche is likely corrupt.
<dupondje> https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html => the merges page was not used for Natty dev ?
<yofel> penguin42: I have those icon errors too, not sure where they come from
<penguin42> yofel: You patched any bugs in the kde.bugzilla - what's the normal way of pushing stuff forward - just attach the patch and sit back?
<yofel> patches for kde stuff should go to http://reviewboard.kde.org, for more details you'll have to go to #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel though
<BluesKaj> darn FF toolbar fonts aren't integrating well with kde settings I need for my large monitor
<penguin42> yofel: ooh right, thanks I'll have a look
<edgy> Hi, how can I enable spelling checking in ooo in natty?
<jMCg> Anyone else got broken UTF-8 characters in terminal?
<penguin42> which terminal?
<edgy> jMCg: konsole is working properly here
<jMCg> Nope.. console doesn't work either. Looks the same as Gnome Terminal.
<jMCg> 16:47:50 < hype> j'ai imprim� mon grpated sur papier
<jMCg> And the fonts look smudgy too :-/
<jMCg> Aah.. much better with fontsize 12.
<CarlFK> "Dec 30th   DebianImportFreeze,  Feb 24th  FeatureFreeze"  http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/melt is v0.5.6.  0.6.0 was just released, will hit https://edge.launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn either tonight or next Sun.
<CarlFK> which date defines if the .6 ver can be included?
<yofel> CarlFK: since we're past DIF, it won't be auto-synced from debian even if it's updated in unstable, but you can request a manual sync until FF
<CarlFK> yofel: cool. thanks.
<CarlFK> um.. what needs to be in place for the request?
<CarlFK> I am guessing i need it packaged somewhere.  is the PPA good enough?
<yofel> I'm talking about debian currently since we just sync the package from there currently (they have 0.5.10 in experimental currently)
<yofel> sync requests should follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<CarlFK> so if I get debian exp to update to .6, then .. I'll read that :)
<yofel> for more details you'll have to ask in #ubuntu-motu though, my knowledge ends here
<CarlFK> yofel: thanks a bunch.  this is the kind of pointers I was hoping for
<CarlFK> "and the Debian package is in sid"  is sid still correct?
<yofel> sid would be unstable
<Daekdroom> Sid is always the unstable version of Debian.
<CarlFK> ah.  thanks.  was trying to figure out if I should resolve my confusion.
<CarlFK> yofel: wee!   melt .6 just hit sid -  I was on my way to figure out who I needed to bribe to make that happen :)
<Daekdroom> It annoys me that my gnome terminal keeps starting at 80x22 instead of 80x24
<mongy> --geometry=80x24
<Daekdroom> mongy, the thing is, 80x24 should be default.
<Daekdroom> and I can't seem to change that under gnome-terminal configs
<mongy> gnome-terminal --geometry=80x24  then
<mongy> update the shrortcuts for it..
<alkisg> On a default Natty installation, my /etc/hosts contains the following lines, isn't it a bug to have ::1 there twice? Does anyone else also have this?
<alkisg> ::1	localhost6	natty
<alkisg> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<rww> no, it's not a bug
<rww> just means two different hostnames resolve to the same IP address. this is entirely unproblematic.
<rww> well, four, since there are two on each line
<alkisg> rww: I think I read a debian bug about this (for hostname and 127.0.0.1), let me find it...
<alkisg> I.e. that it's allowed to have them on the same line, but not on separate lines
<rww> you can have different lines with the same IP address in /etc/hosts
<rww> heck, some people using one form of ad blocking end up with thousands of lines with the same IP address in /etc/hosts.
<alkisg> Hmmm right I'm probably remembering a different problem then
<alkisg> Thank you
<bittin> somone wants a Diaspora invite?
<CarlFK> we need invites?
<Daekdroom> What is Diaspora?
<virtuald> a security nightmare
<CarlFK> it's like facebook but with an admitted less regard? for security
<CarlFK> "we aren't security experts" or something
<Daekdroom> Odd. It's nothing like the main page says
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-26
<Fudge> no alpha2 yet?
<funkyHat> Fudge: no, not until Feb apparently. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Fudge> tks funkyHat
<Fudge> i couldnt get the 64 alpha 1 to boot but 32 did
<penguin42> Fudge: Did you report it?
<Fudge> penguin42  yeah i discussed it in here but no one else I am aware of had the same issue
<Daekdroom> Have you tried the daily build?
<penguin42> Fudge: Ah but have you filed a LP bug report, and how exactly does it fail?
<Fudge> penguin42  no i didnt, i did not know why it failed as i can not read the screen, so had not enough information to report
<penguin42> Fudge: When you say you can't read it - you mean it is black/fuzzy/etc ?
<Fudge> no mate i am blind
<Fudge> well blind enough that i can not read anything on the screen
<penguin42> Fudge: Oh ok, hmm I know there are blind kernel devs so there are setups to help
<Fudge> you have had ssuccess with 64bit?
<penguin42> Fudge: Yeh I've got two machines running 64bit here
<penguin42> Fudge: Do you have a digital camera?
<penguin42> If you can get a picture of a crash screen I'd be happy to try and interpret it
<Fudge> thanx dude, I have a mate coming over later today, I will get him to read out errors. checksum is fine btw.
<penguin42> What's the hardware out of interest?
<Fudge> g31 intel core 2 duo e5200 i think
<penguin42> hmm shouldn't be that odd
<Fudge> agreed
<Fudge> im burning now, i have another machine i can try it on, i had not tried that before
<penguin42> but for me, time for bed
<Fudge> night mate
<cliffybx> bulldog98
<cliffybx> hello
<cliffybx> anybody here
<Resistance> cliffybx:  probably, but patience is recommended ;P
<Resistance> just because this channel doesnt seem active doesnt mean people arent checking it periodically :P
<cliffybx> =) ok2..
<cliffybx> i understand=)
<cliffybx> Resistance > do u use ubuntu
<Daekdroom> If you're trying to ask a question, go ahead.
<Resistance> cliffybx:  yes i do, Ubuntu 11.04 with KDE interface ;P  but if you have a question ask away :P
<Resistance> if you just want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus :)
<cliffybx> i use ubuntu 11.10 ..but it has problem with bluetooth..how to fix it?
<Resistance> cliffybx:  ask #ubuntu
<Resistance> 11.10 isnt the ubuntu+1 release anymore :P
<cliffybx> ask #ubuntu
<cliffybx> join # ubuntu
<Resistance> cliffybx:  /join #ubuntu
<Resistance> without the space before the /
<cliffybx> join#ubuntu
<Resistance> ...
<Resistance> cliffybx:  "/join #ubuntu"
<Resistance> everything within the quotes, just like i typed it
<cliffybx> join/#ubuntu
<Resistance> just without the quotes
<Resistance> holy god...
 * Resistance walks away
<Resistance> not due to you, due to power issues...
<Resistance> ugh, 3rd time today that breaker's tripped...
<Resistance> cliffybx:  the / comes at the beginning of the entire statement.
<Resistance> also, there's a space between join and #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Resistance, he's joined #ubuntu already
<tnk1> anyone know a good torrent channel around here?
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  lagginess :P
<Resistance> Daekdroom:  courtesy of the fact my power's tripped three times today
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> tnk1:  "torrent channel"?
<bjsnider> Resistance, he was pushing your buttons
<Resistance> *shrugs*
<bjsnider> he joined +1 but had no idea how to join any other channel
<tnk1> i was just wondering - 'cause seems isohunt is censored these days
<Resistance> tnk1:  well torrent discussion isnt on topic for the ubuntu channels, and im' not sure whether you'll find any torrents discussion channel on freenode
<Resistance> tnk1:  and they started censoring when the feds went after em a few years ago :P
<Resistance> (in the US)
<tnk1> hm. ok, better question.. anyone know how to use firefox with vidalia in the new ubuntu 11.10, which i updated to?
<tnk1> apparently the vidalia icon in the status bar disappeared
<micahg> tnk1: try View -> toolbars -> addon bar
<micahg> tnk1: and 11.10 support is in #ubuntu
<tnk1> micahg, i tried.. no go
<penguin42> yofel: Morning Yofel - do you use multiple tabs on konsole? If so have you found that the ctrl-ageup/down has stopped working to switch?
<yofel> usually I use yakuake+byobu, but in Konsole I can switch tabs with shift+left/right here
<penguin42> hmm yes, that does work
<penguin42> I wonder - was it a config I'd changed to make it match gnome-terminal that's disappeared?
<penguin42> right, well added as alternate keystroke - heck I like that system
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> not sure if that changed, in yakuake shift+left/right has been the shortcut since ever, but I would assume the same thing to be true for konsole
<penguin42> nod; I suspect sometime in the past I added as an alternate and it lost it in the last few days for some reason
<bjsnider> !find /usr/lib/libltdl.la
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/libltdl.la found in libltdl-dev
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<samorian> any idea if the disk image for 12.04 is ever going to be shrunk down to be able to fit on a regular cd?
<Ian_Corne> it should not
<samorian> so it there is no plan to shrink it down?
<Ian_Corne> no
<samorian> that is too bad..
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<iceroot> i dont see a reason to use cds anymore, isos and usb-sticks are fine
<iceroot> also the minimal image does fit very well on a cd
<penguin42> iceroot: Occasionally find a machine that won't USB boot
<iceroot> penguin42: its harder to find a machine with cd-drive :)
 * penguin42 does have a couple still
<iceroot> all my netbooks and intel atom movie-pcs dont have a cd-drive :) but i see what you mean
<iceroot> but because the minimal/alternate are fitting well on a cd i dont see a reason to shrink down the normal iso
<penguin42> yeh if minimal/alternate are there that's fine
<iceroot> time to put vim and gimp back in a normal installation :)
<penguin42> isn't vim in default?!!!!
<iceroot> and aptitude
<iceroot> no
<iceroot> just vim.tiny which is vi
<penguin42> meh, that's fine - real men don't need modern comforts like arrow keys
<iceroot> .....
<iceroot> arent there more differences then just the keyboard-thing?
<iceroot>        There are a lot of enhancements above Vi: multi level undo, multi windows and buffers,  syn‐
<iceroot>        tax highlighting, command line editing, filename completion, on-line help, visual selection,
<iceroot>        etc..  See ":help vi_diff.txt" for a summary of the differences between Vim and Vi.
<iceroot> buffers are a must-have
<iceroot> synhighlight of course too :)
<penguin42> iceroot: Nod, it's just I started on vi ~23 years ago on a bad serial terminal, so while I like a bit of syntax highlighting, I've never really got used to the other vim features
<iceroot> penguin42: even not visual-mode?
<penguin42> haha, no I said vi not ex!
<penguin42> although I can almost cope in open mode
<iceroot> imo visual-mode = copy&paste
<penguin42> oh, visual mode - sorry, I thought you meant something else
<penguin42> no, never used that
<iceroot> hm, ok
<penguin42> iceroot: I know all the place marks with ` and fast forward backward searches with FfTt and can do most yanks that wa
<penguin42> y
<penguin42> iceroot: To be fair I should learn them
<iceroot> penguin42: i like "vimtutor" very much
<iceroot> but its teaching the vi-controls instead of the vim-controls
<iceroot> but its a nice interactive manpage
<penguin42> I just know as soon as I get into it someone will ask me to use an old box again
<iceroot> :)
<iceroot> luckily i dont have to fight with tty-systems
<iceroot> always ssh or lxterminal directly
<iceroot> and the first command is always "sudo apt-get install zsh vim" to have a usable system
<Ian_Corne> vim for me
<Ian_Corne> noy zsh
<iceroot>  /flamemode  its said that you have to install 3 additional packages on ubuntu to have a good system vim,zsh and lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> sad
<jtaylor> vim will be on the dvd now
<iceroot> Ian_Corne: have a look at zsh, it has very nice features for a interactive-shell. tab is your very best friend
<Ian_Corne> tried it
<iceroot> jtaylor: any plans to put it on the regular cd too?
<iceroot> the same for gimp
<jtaylor> vim-tiny maybe but not all
<Ian_Corne> and i'm used to unity+compiz now
<iceroot> jtaylor: yeah that is the default now and vim.tiny == vi
<jtaylor> isn't vim tiny vim without all the extras like source highlight and colorschemes?
<iceroot> jtaylor: which is vi
<iceroot> jtaylor: vim.tiny = controls without arrows
<iceroot> imo vim.tiny is an alias for vi
<iceroot> or symlink
<jtaylor> I saw no plans to add regular vim to cd
<iceroot> jtaylor: put the plan is to shrink it down to 700mb?
<iceroot> if not i dont see a reason to not put vim as default
<jtaylor> no idea, but vim is quite large
<penguin42> and I think it has quite a few dependencies
<iceroot> the same as vim.tiny i guess
<iceroot> ah ok there are more
<iceroot> vim-syntax-go - Syntax files to highlight Go in the Vim editor
<iceroot> vim-addon-manager - manager of addons for the Vim editor
<jtaylor> 8mb vs 500kb
<iceroot> jtaylor: that is not a big deal
<jtaylor> thats significant
<iceroot> if the size doesnt matter
<iceroot> on the iso
<jtaylor> its still limited to 750mb
<iceroot> 750?
<jtaylor> the dvd is larger and that gets vim
<penguin42> 8mb?! For vi!
<iceroot> penguin42: vim! :)
<penguin42> heck, if we're not careful it'll outgrow emacs
<iceroot> emacs needs 30MB just to save all the shortcuts...
<FernandoMiguel> good evening
<FernandoMiguel> unity panel seems to be crashing here
<airtonix> man i love gedit
<bjsnider> gedit loves you too
<FernandoMiguel> also, Joe
<Ian_Corne> i'm more for geany airtonix
<Fudge> penguin42  hey
<Fudge> yesterday as we talked about i booted that amd64 alpha 1 on another pc here and it worked fine, still have not tried on this one yet again since had no eyes, but appears it may just be me :D
<penguin42> hi Fudge
<penguin42> Fudge: It's never just you - it might be something about your PC, someone else is bound to hit it
<Fudge> I will stay on it then penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-27
<Fudge> hi does the contorl S to enable accessibility work for xubuntu precise alpha 1 as well? I am downloading it and am unsure how to enable orca or even if it is installed on the default image
<Fudge> cant mount iso unknown filesystem iso9660
<Ben64> How can I get 12.04 to look and feel more like 10.04
<Ben64> my panel is completely missing, unity is kinda laggy, and not very intuitive
<Fudge> Ben64  its prob more a question for #ubuntu but consider looking at gonme-fallback
<Fudge> gnome-fallback
<Fudge> Ben64  after a bit of use you might decide like a lot of people that unity is pretty cool
<Ben64> its unusable in the current state, i need to have a bottom panel
<Ian_Corne> why?
<Ben64> because I like having a bottom panel
<Stanley00> Ben64: then, you can use lxde or some others than unity
<Ben64> :|
<Stanley00> Ben64: It was told that you can make the launcher go to the bottom, but it's not official.
<robin0800> Ben64: there is a ppa to do that see webupd8
<Ben64> I like Ubuntu because I can customize everything. Having a desktop environment where I cannot change things seems like a step backwards.
<Stanley00> Ben64: ya, ubuntu is aim for end user now, I think
<micahg> not every piece of software in Ubuntu is guaranteed to be customizable (you're still free to install what you want and hack on it as well since it's open source)
<micahg> GNOME has also started to hide options
<micahg> but if there's a missing feature you think would be useful for people, feel free to file a bug
<Ben64> http://www.ben64.com/customize.png
<Ben64> that was in 10.04, would be nice in 12.04
<Stanley00> Ben64: now, you cant do that in gnome3 too...
<Ben64> yes, disappointing
<Stanley00> Ben64: so, if you miss some thing like that, lxde, or xfce will be what you need...
<Stanley00> Ben64: ah, just remember that you can add theme to gnome3 via gnome-tweak-tool, so is unity...
<iceroot> can someone please test this on a ubuntu system (ubuntu-desktop with gnome/unity) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/908915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 908915 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] deja-dup missing icons for add/remove (on lubuntu)" [Undecided,New]
<orated> Which kernel is alpha Precise using?
<iceroot> orated: 3.2.0-6-generic
<orated> ty
<iceroot> orated: latest dist-upgrade is pulling 3.2.0-7
<orated> iceroot: Is there any website giving such information? I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1 saying 3.2 rc3 and the blueprint page is not opening here ...
<iceroot> orated: packages.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> orated: there you can search for "linux-image"
<iceroot> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<micahg> ‍'rmadison -s precise linux' should suffice (rmadison is in devscripts)
<orated> Thanks
<iceroot> micahg: its something like "apt-cache search" for different releases?
<ircrob> mountall should not depend on plymouth
<micahg> iceroot: sort of, it just returns names/release/version, not descriptions though
<iceroot> micahg: ah good to know, thanks
<orated> It displays which package version is registered per architecture/component/suite
<ircrob> plymouth is optional, but cannot purge
<orated> New to me too, thanks
<micahg> plymouth is not optional in Ubuntu
<ircrob> yes it is
<micahg> no, it's not
<ircrob> dpkg -s plymouth says optional
<micahg> seems like a bug, apt-cache show plymouth says required
<ircrob> plymouth not needed for CLI
<micahg> not needed, maybe, we don't support it not being there though AFAIK
<ircrob> why have a CLI ?
<ircrob> if you cannot purge plymouth
<iceroot> imo the server-edition is using plymouth
<ircrob> can we get rid of the mountall depends on plymouth
<ircrob> like to see what is happening when booting, plymouth blanks screen
<micahg> no
<ircrob> why ?
<micahg> it's considered core to the Ubuntu boot process (there's still a way to see what's going on, I don't know what it is offhand)
<ircrob> for all the graphical crap at bootup
<ircrob> CLI does not need
<micahg> this discussion has happened multiple times in #ubuntu-devel (logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<iceroot> ircrob: the default cli-edition (server) needs it
<iceroot> there is no real cli-boot by default on ubuntu
<iceroot> so you cant remove that dependency
<ircrob> mountall does not get any info from plymouth
<iceroot> ircrob: i would suggest a bug on that (if not already exist) is a good way to start a discussion
<ircrob> mounting depends on udev
<ircrob> tryed changing /etc/rcS but screen still blanks
<ircrob> tryed changing /etc/default/rcS but screen still blanks
<Ben64> How can I make the update-notifier icon appear when _any_ updates are available?
<aguitel> 12.04 will be gnome 2.x ?
<Ian_Corne> No
<micahg> aguitel: GNOME 3.2
<aguitel> micahg, this is error ,gnome 2.x is great and there is necessary some option to install gnome 2.x
<micahg> aguitel: GNOME 2.x is unsupported (GNOME doesn't even support it anymore), Xfce is a similar desktop to GNOME 2 for people who don't want to try something new
<micahg> aguitel: gnome-fallback is similar in GNOME 3
<aguitel> micahg, ok
<gnomefreak> anyone been to art.gnome.org recently?
 * penguin42 hadn't
<gnomefreak> penguin42: do you know if we still have that package? im looking through all gnome apps/themes/ect... to find it since the search for gnome-art/gnomeart/art doesnt pull anything up
<pangolin> not in a long while
<gnomefreak> we havent had it for a while?
<gnomefreak> where int he hell have i been :(
<gnomefreak> s/int he/in the
<pangolin> no no, I meant I haven't been to the site in a long while
<gnomefreak> it seems you can no longer search on gnome art site
<gnomefreak> pangolin: ah
<pangolin> not seeing any "gnome art" package either though
<gnomefreak> there were 2 sites for gnome art/themes. what is the other one (not gnome art)
<gnomefreak> nevermind its gnome look
<gnomefreak>  neither site is worth it :(
<robin0800_> gnomefreak: webupd8 seem to showcase a lot of gnome shell themes
<gnomefreak> i found desktopnexus also seems to have alot of wallpapers at least. i will check out webupd8 in a few thanks
<orated> Is it advisable to use                 kjhgfdsaqwer             mbmnnjkjkjhjgfgdfs
<orated> sorry
<orated> Is it advisable to use Precise daily build over aplha1?
<orated> (Sorry, I just while typing that spacebar key was making noise which is why my first post ..)
<orated> just noticed*
<jtaylor> its basically the same
<jtaylor> you just save some updating after install with the daily
<jtaylor> and there is a higher risk that the install will fail
<jtaylor> but after that no difference
<orated> So daily build is updated regularly and in the process will cross alpha, beta releases till final but using alpha release will require go through release upgrades individually?
<jtaylor> yes except you will need "release-upgrades" (= apt-get dist-upgrade) all the time as the archive changes
<orated> on?
<orated> alpha
<jtaylor> alphas and betas are basically better tested installation isos and workflow changing points
 * gnomefreak doesnt recommend upgradingt at this time
<orated> Ok. Secondly, I see file format .OVERSIZED in cdimage.ubuntu.com site for Precise
<gnomefreak> s/upgradingt/upgrading
<jtaylor> it means it won't fit on a regular cd
<orated> What is it?
<orated> Yes
<gnomefreak> daily desktop ISO is correct size as of about an hour or 2
<orated> But how to use that file format? It even say 0 size
<jtaylor> daily builds are not guranteed to fit on a cd
<jtaylor> alpha beta's are (at least in the past)
<gnomefreak> the alternate iso is too big. just burn it to dvd instead of cd
<jtaylor> or use an usb stick
<gnomefreak> orated: if you need that pc running do not upgrade/install 12.04 yet
<orated> Well, I read the warning but I don't get the point of including a file with format .OVERSIZED inspite of having warning
<robin0800_> gnomefreak: the alpha alternate fits on cd
<orated> gnomefreak: Yes, I'm only trying it on other system for testing and hoping to give some inputs
<gnomefreak> robin0800_: it was updated than
<jtaylor> its just a way of warning the downloaders
<jtaylor> the real file is the iso
<orated> yes
<orated> but warning is all clear in red text
 * gnomefreak smoke
<orated> Ok, maybe some directly jumpt to cdimages section that that may hint them than the text. No issues
<orated> Thanks
<orated> For running Kubuntu 12.04 should I download image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ? Both sites have same filename for the iso I'm looking for. Is the image file same and the user get to choose in the installer what kind of desktop environment to install ?
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<bjsnider> orated, the latter site has the kubuntu-desktop packages, not the former
<bjsnider> orated, you can tell by looking at the manifest list
<bjsnider> but of course no one should really want to install and use kde
<bjsnider> it's just not the thing to do
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, well, it's the thing to do in my case ...kde is the only desktop I like .
<bjsnider> yes but you're mistaken
<orated> bjsnider: Thanks. Its for the user to decide which desktop environment to user primarily; which varies from person to person
<penguin42> anyone else here got Unity running on PP? I'd like to know whether windows resize actively or just show you an outline
 * penguin42 wonders why digikam got uninstalled
<atif> hello everyone
<atif> i tried to install 12.04 daily buid but it didnot detect my nvdia Geforce 6200 drivers and said that i have to manually configure driver
<atif> why is that ?
<Kurdistan> hi guys/girls will the patched kernel (for battery-time) be ready for use in 12.04?
<piero> Is Ubuntu going to support gnome-shell software rendering like fedora?
<bjsnider> piero, i think the answer is yes, eventually
<bjsnider> the fallback session code will be abandoned, if it isn't already, upstream
<piero> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: I still have it lol
<FernandoMiguel> used it yesterday
<FernandoMiguel> since unity was crashing
<bjsnider> well, it's not a longterm thing
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-28
<Fudge> how can i start gparted without getting errors? can not open display
<pangolin> 64 bit Desktop installer keeps crashing in VirtualBox
<pangolin> soon as it gets done downloading packages.
<pangolin> the Alternate iso appears to be working
<orated> Using Ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-7-generic-pae, Sandy bridge processor. I see lspci able to detect Nvidia GPU but does the Optimus feature work?
<orated> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-hybrid-graphics
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> no alsamixer without sudo /usr/bin/. no kmix in kde , no chromium-browser , phonon doesn't see the right sound drivers even tho the proper modules are lodaed...what a mess ! and I was bragging how stable and smooth everything was running just 24 hrs ago :(
<BluesKaj> gonna reinstall 11.10 ... my testing 12.04 is over for a while 'til I hear that browsers will launch and alsamixer and kmix can be setup normally
<penguin42> yofel: I think I like the new KDE colour scheme
 * penguin42 assumes it's intentional
<yofel> did we change the color scheme? I don't use the defaults. The background is nice though, ksplash looks better this way
<BluesKaj> didn't see any changes colour-wise , just broken browsers and broken kmis and alsa/pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> kmix
<penguin42> yofel: Well, since yesterdays updates the kdm is now a black background with the login bit nice in the middle of the screen, and hte background on my panel at the bottom is now a shaded silvery grey
<yofel> hm, kdm should have a grey-ish background too, check in the login screen settings if the theme is set to Ariya
 * BluesKaj is thinking about reverting to 11.10 , this alpha has permissions and launch problems here
<yofel> need to check how to update the settings
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm - in the login screen settings it shows 'Appearance - Use themed greeter - Gui style: <default>   Color scheme: <default>' but in Theme it shows 'Horos' as the theme - with a light blue background which looked like the old one
<yofel> yeah, problem is horos won't work anymore unless you have kde-workspace-data-extras installed, Ariya is the default theme for 4.8
<penguin42> yofel: hmm, pity it doesn't tell me that, since at the moment I don't see anything telling me why the settings page is different from what I see
<penguin42> yofel: And Ariya isn't listed in the theme tab
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> you have kdm 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1 installed?
<yofel> wait, you have, otherwise horos would work
<penguin42> no!
<penguin42> My kdm is still 4.7.90-0ubuntu1
 * yofel now wonders why horos doesn't work
<penguin42> right, look like I have a mix of .90 and .95 - I guess some were still working there way through when I did the update this morning
<yofel> yeah, most uploads got in yesterday evening, and needed retries
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Maybe that's also your problem?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i shouldn't have installed kde 4.7.9 , perhaps ...it's not ready either
<BluesKaj> penguin42,^
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Mostly seems good here
<yofel> works fine here except kmix
<BluesKaj> not here , unfortunately , no folders listed in /usr/libs , /usr/bin etc with dolphin ,works ok with konqueror tho
<BluesKaj> kmix is missing from the panel , alsmixer won't show unless using sudo /usr/bin/alsamixer , no sound modules are working , phonon doesn't   load pulseaudio , and doesn't see the right soundcard modules
<penguin42> kmix is working find here
<BluesKaj> I'm going to revert to 11.10 ..I need the audio to work and i'm not gonna foolaround trying to get phonon to see the right soundcard options
<alkisg> Hi, I'm about to install Kubuntu Precise, which one would you suggest, the daily live or alpha 1?
 * penguin42 hasn't tried the daily install, but I've been doing updates every day
 * alkisg downloads the daily build... :)
<bjsnider> alkisg, at leas the daily cd has more recent packages. it isn't guaranteed to work though
<alkisg> bjsnider: yup, that's why I was asking, to see if anyone has tested it recently
<Ian_Corne> any word on fglrx for 12.04?
<Ian_Corne> the OS driver doesn't work for dual screen for me
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Can you bug report it not working for dual screen
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> against what should I report it?
<Ian_Corne> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<Ian_Corne> btw
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: xorg
<Ian_Corne> k
<Ian_Corne> err penguin42
<Ian_Corne> I updated
<Ian_Corne> without rebooting or restarting X or anything
<Ian_Corne> it works now
<Ian_Corne> christmas present from ubuntu to Ian!
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> good!  If it breaks again,report it - if you're lucky when you do ubuntu-bug xorg it might have the X logs to explain what went wrong
<Ian_Corne> I will :)
<mellpatr> I have the error
<mellpatr> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/mellpatr/opt/CA/client/lib/libldap.so: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mellpatr> but the file exists in  /home/mellpatr/opt/CA/client/lib
<mellpatr> anyone have an idea of this error ?
<yofel> do you mean that libldap.so exists or libssl.so.0.9.7? Because it's libssl.so.0.9.7 that it can't find
<yofel> and libssl is libssl.so.0.9.8 now
<yofel> so rebuild ldap
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: even after reboot it just works
<micahg> well, libssl.so.1.0.0 is current
<yofel> oops, right -.-
<mellpatr> yofel, i have both files in folder..
<mellpatr> =D
<mellpatr> this lib has distributed with the harvest installation...
<mellpatr> im trying to running the harvest eclipse plugin in eclipse with 32-bits and my system is 64-bits...
<mellpatr> micahg: i have the libssl.so.1.0.0 at my /usr/lib32 folder...
<mellpatr> if i have try to symbolic link and remove the files from installation dir..
<micahg> mellpatr: you probably want libssl1.0.0:i386
<yofel> that probably won't help, as the SONAME won't match, he could add /home/mellpatr/opt/CA/client/lib/ to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH before starting eclipse
<micahg> oh, right, the plugin needs to be rebuilt against the new library
<mellpatr> hummm .. .i put the path only in the eclipse.ini...
<mellpatr> ill trying to put at ld_library_path too
<Ian_Corne> time for some star craft and night tilme!
<Ian_Corne> gn
<yofel> it's an environment variable, and needs to be all uppercase
<mellpatr> yes!
<mellpatr> yofel, micahg, yes!! in the ld_library_path has working...
<mellpatr> thank you very much!!
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Well then keep your fingers cross and you might be OK :-)  However, I don't know why it didn't work, but you might like to try things like whether you switched on your monitors after your computer ot something like that
<alkisg> Nah, the kubuntu daily cd is unbootable, the pxelinux => kernel step hangs without any error messages at all
<alkisg> *isolinux
<penguin42> hmm odd- I've not tried the dailies; but I don't think I've seen anyone else report that - 32 or 64 bit? ANd when you say no error message what's on the screen?
<alkisg> penguin42: trying with virtualbox under lucid. i386. I remove "quiet splash", so I get "loading vmlinuz/initrd.. done", and that's alll
<penguin42> alkisg: does it still have a vt.handoff one ?
<alkisg> penguin42: no, but also I don't think I ever saw that in the cd
<alkisg> Isn't that grub-only?
<penguin42> yeh I think you're right
<penguin42> hmm, hang on let me grab the kubuntu daily and try it here
<alkisg> Actually, if I just remove quiet/splash and press enter, I get an empty text screen (after the isolinux gfxboot) with the cursor on the top left,
<alkisg> so to see the "loading vmlinuz...done" etc I have to press Esc, get out of gfxboot, and type the kernel command line myself
<penguin42> remind me, what's the URL for the dailies?
<alkisg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<alkisg> I got this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso
<penguin42> right, it's slurping down - 10mins to go
<penguin42> 4
<alkisg> I replaced vmlinuz and initrd.lz with the ones from ubuntu (not kubuntu) alpha-1, it boots this way
<alkisg> So one of those is busted
<penguin42> right, got it - let me try it
<penguin42> alkisg: Boots as a kvm guest
<alkisg> Hmm let me try modifying my vbox guest properties...
<penguin42> alkisg: This is the iso with sha256 of 4f01824073feaf87edb3c993582dbfe76118bf04873bf4f4b8ce3b29d275cd9f
<penguin42> (heck I think it booted in the VM faster than my host boots)
<alkisg> It's probably some incompatibility with the new -pae kernel and my vbox guest then
<penguin42> how much ram did you give it?
<alkisg> Let me play with the guest settings a bit..
<alkisg> 512MB, but it shouldn't matter at that point
<alkisg> Yeah got it
<alkisg> With 64bit client => hangs
<penguin42> alkisg: I've got it running with 1GB ram, 2 cores, a cirrus display card, IDE cdrom, and virtio disk
<alkisg> With regular => complains about pae
<alkisg> With regular (32bit client) AND pae => boots
<alkisg> Alpha-1 booted fine in all those though
<penguin42> you mean the virtualbox config?
<alkisg> Yes
<penguin42> I'm a little surprised it doesn't fail more cleanly - but PAE isn't an unreasonable requirement
<alkisg> It displays a very nice message in the pae-missing case
<alkisg> The problem is with the 64bit vbox guest... but anyway it shouldn't matter much, maybe some vbox compatibility problem
<penguin42> ok, so the one where it hangs is where you tell virtualbox you're going to run a 64bit guest and sneekily run a 32bit PAE one
<alkisg> Thanks a lot for your feedback :)
<alkisg> Right
<penguin42> I guess that's somewhere between a PEBKAC and a virtualbox bug?
<alkisg> I'm not sure if it would be a PEBKAC - aren't all new machines 64bit capable?
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-29
<alkisg> I'm allowed to run an i386 kernel on an 64bit machine, right? :)
<penguin42> most are, there are probably still some Atom and via ones that aren't
<alkisg> So I have that guest for testing, and I just put various CDs in it without thinking if it's i386 or amd64...
<penguin42> alkisg: I guess it depends what the drop down in virtualbox is - is it a mode setting or a hint to virtualbox
<penguin42> alkisg: but yeh - I'd probably blame virtualbox - if it's the open one you're running then file a bug
<alkisg> Btw let me say again that alpha-1 boots fine in that same guest
<penguin42> ok
<alkisg> Yeah I'm sure it's not a big deal, I don't expect to hit that in real hardware
<alkisg> Thank you again :)
<penguin42> worth filing a bug, someone else will hit the same thing
<FernandoMiguel> hummmm
<FernandoMiguel> this is a bity crashy here....
<penguin42> alkisg: Damn you ! You've made me do an installer test!
<alkisg> Hahaha
 * psusi wonders if there's a reason to use virtualbox instead of qemu directly
<penguin42> I've never tried the Kubuntu one before - it's quite slick actually
<penguin42> psusi: I use KVM/QEmu - I think there are some things that each has advantages; virtualbox I think has better/faster graphics pass through at the moment
<alkisg> psusi, coming (4 years ago) from a windows world, the vbox gui seemed more intuitive, and it rarely gave me problems, so I sticked to it.
<psusi> penguin42, I thought virtualbox just was a nice gui configuration wrapper around qemu?
<penguin42> psusi: No, that's virt-manager
<alkisg> Nope, not at all, virtualbox has its own implementation
<penguin42> psusi: And I use virt-manager - mostly because it takes care of all the fiddly QEmu options, unless I'm doing something wacky
<psusi> the other day I was playing around in qemu with the balloon virtual device
 * alkisg would like to start using those too, but they're incompatible with virtualbox :(
<psusi> started a vm with 5gb of ram and used the balloon command to shirnk it down to 3g and back up to 5g.. and I only have 4g of actual ram
<penguin42> psusi: It's a bit of a hack, I've never played with it
<alkisg> So I can either have vbox or kvm installed, not both of them
<penguin42> ooh, installer stopped at 86% for a while
<psusi> still though, I prefer to just install experimental systems to their own lvm logical volume
<psusi> I need to switch to btrfs one of these days instead of lvm... that will be awesome
<penguin42> psusi: Yeh, so do I - that's where I point virt-managers storage at
<alkisg> Btrfs doesn't yet have an fsck utility, does it?
<penguin42> (Some versions are happier than others at dealing wiht it)
<psusi> alkisg, it's a work in progress
<psusi> though the need for one seems minimal
<psusi> being able to make a snapshot, dist-upgrade to the development release, then roll back in seconds is awesome
 * alkisg could use a compressed btrfs filesystem for thin clients...
 * penguin42 wouldn't use it without it - especially given the number of 'Help, my system won't boot with my btrfs / anymore' bugs I've seen
 * arand doubts fsck would help in those cases
<psusi> if a fs keeps getting messed up so that it needs a fsck, it's no good... if you don't have a backup in case it does get messed up, which happens sooner or later on any fs, then shame on you ;)
<penguin42> psusi: I'd agree, but you do want to do a check after something 'bad' has happened sometimes
<psusi> I mean when was the last time you actually HAD to run a fsck on ext4?
<psusi> and not just because of the silly time/mount count limit?
<arand> In ubuntu it's somewhat the opposite, since using the existing fsck (not meant to be used at boot) causes many boot issues, while it helps... 0, since it is a read-only tool ;)
<penguin42> a few months ago - on an admittedly rather experimental system
<psusi> true... a clean fsck does help with the "oh shit" factor after doing something possibly silly ;)
<arand> psusi: When I accidentally resized my lvm to 1MB ;)
<arand> *lv
<penguin42> psusi: It's useful after something like a hardware failure or when you try a little too experimental kernel :-)
<psusi> online btrfs partition shrink is pretty sexy too
<penguin42> oh that sounds neat - resizing fs always scares me :-)
<psusi> it's so easy with btrfs... it hardly has to write anything at all
<penguin42> yofel: I'm seeing some redraw errors on the 'more icon' button on the panel in both a KVM guest and on the host, is lp the best place to report or the upstream?
<penguin42> I've been bounced upstream a few times
<psusi> does anyone here actually notice the difference the famous "one line patch" makes?  aka automatic cgroups scheduling?
<yofel> penguin42: for drawing errors I generally blame the graphics driver - I don't have any drawing issues here
 * psusi has been working on some patches to parted and the kernel to allow on the fly resize of partitions, like you can do with LVM, only without the need for LVM.. but they won't make it into precise most likely
<penguin42> yofel: I'd agree if it wasn't doing it in both a kvm guest via vnc and on the host radeon
<penguin42> yofel: And it's specifically on clicking the 'more icons' up arrow on the panel
<psusi> then again, maybe it will...
<penguin42> (4.7.9x seems a lot more animaty/slide things around)
<penguin42> psusi: Oh I think I saw one of yours fly past - what did it do - it was in a revalidate path somewhere wasn't it?
<yofel> well, probably since animations are quite easy to do with QML...
<psusi> penguin42, eh?  kernel side I just had to add a missing BLKPG ioctl to update the length of the partition... parted side, update it to use that ioctl if the partition is mounted so it can't just be removed and recreated
<penguin42> psusi: But fdisk will do resize sometimes won't it?
<psusi> penguin42, fdisk can't do anything if anything is mounted
<penguin42> psusi: Oh yes, if the partition is mounted it will moan, and in random other times as well :-)
<psusi> penguin42, does't just moan... it can't update the partitions, in kernel anyhow... i.e. you can't create a new partition using free space if another partition on the drive is mounted... you have to reboot for the new partition to appear
<penguin42> nod
<psusi> penguin42, for the last few releases, (g)parted can at least add or resize one partition while another is in use.. I'm fixing it to be able to be able to extend the partition that's actually being used, i.e your root partition
<psusi> and even on the fly shrink, if you are using btrfs... ext can only online grow
<penguin42> psusi: Yeh, does that mean you can also extend an LVM pv live without creating an extra partition?
<psusi> sure
<penguin42> That would be pretty useful
<psusi> but just using one big partition and btrfs with subvolumes totally blows lvm away
<penguin42> I'm curious - why? Because you can allocate more dynamically?
<penguin42> yofel: I reported it as KDE bug 290062
<ubottu> KDE bug 290062 in general "Droppings from opening hidden icons off the panel left on the desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290062
<psusi> penguin42, well, for instance, with lvm you can migrate a logical volume from one disk to another on the fly, but it has to read/write every sector, not just the used ones... btrfs can do this and it only needs to bother transferring the sectors that are actually in use
<psusi> penguin42, similarly, while lvm can make a snapshot, since it has no idea what sectors are in use or not, it has to keep a copy of every sector written to in the snapshot storage, even if the file was subsequently deleted...
<penguin42> psusi: Can it not know that from TRIM ?
<psusi> penguin42, theoretically it can, sort of... if the fs on the snapshot trims, then it can free a copy it made for the snapshot ( but it does't currently support this )... but it has to assume that all blocks in the origin are in use since it doesn't initially set up an in-use bitmap
<psusi> so any writes to make to the origin volume while you have a snapshot of it must be copied and trim can't fix that
<psusi> and any writes to the snapshot volume must be copied, even if they weren't already in use on the origin
<penguin42> ah yes true
<Guest50900> hey guys. what's the disaster recovery plan for compiz being unmaintained?
<psusi> Guest50900, eh?
<Guest50900> psusi: sam spillaz seems to be pretty down about compiz progress. if he stopped developing compiz, what's the plan?
<psusi> Guest50900, what more needs developed?
<arand> The obvious one is to make unity a gnome shell extension, I have no idea how the three interact currently though...
<Will123> that's better. psusi: i assume something like the compositor would need continuous development all the time!
<Will123> arand: it looks like that might be a lot of work
<arand> So is maintaining a parallel DE and compositor :þ
<Will123> arand: fair point :P
<penguin42> Will123: It's not unusual for packages to swap maintainers/developers as one gets less enthusiastic/annoyed/bored - so even if the current developer stops (and I don't know anything about compiz) I'd say it's no big deal
<Will123> penguin42: i hope so! it'd be a real shame to throw away all that work
<penguin42> Will123: That doesn't happen much with stuff that's popular (unless someone comes along and decides the best thing is to rewrite it all - and then they end up making it worse!)
<Will123> penguin42: i assume that's unlikely to happen ahead of 12.04 though!
<penguin42> indeed
<Will123> i'm planning to use 12.04 as the time when i pounce on all my friends and force them to install ubuntu or they won't get biscuits and cups of tea etc.
<penguin42> Will123: Generally it's best to use it for yourself for a while and let the bugs settle out before doing that
<Will123> penguin42: yeah, that's why i'm hoping on 12.04. 11.10 was nice but there's still too many annoying things that i think my friends will pounce on
<Will123> it's just a shame 12.04 didn't come out in time for christmas, because then you can guilt them with the present approach
<penguin42> Will123: hehe - Well, try 12.04 now and see what annoying things you think they are - if they're bugs there is a chance of getting them fixed before release if you shout soon
<Will123> penguin42: are there enough changes yet? i was under the impression not much has happened
<penguin42> Will123: Well the KDE side has changed quite a bit - Unity doesn't seem to have changed much, but I don't know under the hood
<Will123> my biggest gripe is no overlay scrollbars in firefox/XUL but i've asked around on the mozilla team IRC and they're not... slacking off exactly. but there doesn't seem to be any solid plans for getting it done
<penguin42> if that's your biggest gripe - then it's hardly massive!
<Will123> penguin42: it's not an obvious thing to fix though!"
<iceroot> can someone please test this on a ubuntu system (ubuntu-desktop with gnome/unity) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/908915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 908915 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] deja-dup missing icons for add/remove (on lubuntu)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> just install "deja-dup" and see if there are icons for add/remove inside deja-dup
<iceroot> i bet there is a missing dependency but i dont want to mess up my system with a gnome/unity install
<Will123> I'm also looking for a bug on launchpad to do with the dash static blur not updating properly. Has it been reported by anyone else yet? only it seems like a pretty obvious problem
<Will123> the static dash blur will retain the 'wrong' blurred image - if you move workspaces or minus windows, you'll still see the old windows as blurry ghosts in the dash
<trism> iceroot: I think the two missing icons there are list-add-symbolic and list-remove-symbolic, which are part of the gnome-icon-theme-symbolic package (maybe should be a dep of elementary-icon-theme?)
<trism> iceroot: or lubuntu-icon-theme
<iceroot> trism: i will try them both and see if iwill fix the issue
<iceroot> trism: gnome-icon-theme-symbolic was it, so deja-dup has a missing dependency on that, i will update the bug, thanks for the info
<trism> iceroot: well, deja-dup shouldn't dep on it, but one of the lubuntu icon themes might want to
<iceroot> trism: i dont think so
<iceroot> trism: i think the bug is in deja-dup because there is something that package needs
<iceroot> imo this should not be handled by the lubuntu-package but i will but the lubuntu-team on cc so that they can have a look if they want to fix it
<gnomefreak> bzr-notify and unity-support-test are still crashing on login. anyone else seeing this and can point me to a bug on either
<soreau> pangolin: You're a fucking piece of shit, you know that?
<mellpatr> anyone have use from IKE Shrew Soft VPN Client with ubuntu ?
<FernandoTopGear> evening
<penguin42> hey
<Fudge> howdy penguin42
<penguin42> Hey Fudge
<Fudge> i failed using unity with gnome orca penguin42
<Fudge> :(
<penguin42> Fudge: Did it fail as in crash or was it just useless, i.e. no text tags in the right place/not enough information for you
<Fudge> the dash launcher top panel etc does not speak or it isnt there. ill have to check fruther into it and see what is running with 'ps' i saw unity lense stuff for music etc
<penguin42> let me see if I can find any bugs for it
<penguin42> IMHO that should be a high for an LTS
<penguin42> or I would if lp wasn't timing out
<penguin42> Fudge: Bug 781529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781529 in unity (Ubuntu) "Assistive Technology Magnifiers unusable with Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781529
<penguin42> hmm that's magnifiers as opposed to readers
<penguin42> AlanBell: Ping
<Fudge> hmm not sure if its the same
<Fudge> ill read it
<penguin42> Fudge: Can you file a bug on it, and tell me the number - I'll mark it as high importance ('Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users / Impacts accessibility of a core application')
<Fudge> what info shoudl i colect first
<penguin42> Fudge: If you can run ubuntu-bug gnome-orca   I think that should collect enough info; and describe it - you're in a much better position to describe its usability than me
<AlanBell> hi penguin42
<penguin42> AlanBell: Bug 762699 is pointed to by bug 781529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762699 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher and panel are not zoomable with Enhanced Zoom Desktop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781529 in unity (Ubuntu) "Assistive Technology Magnifiers unusable with Unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781529
<AlanBell> yeah, I need to do some more testing on an upstream release in that area, however I don't think it relates to the issue Fudge is experiencing
<penguin42> AlanBell: Yeh agreed, he's got reader issues not magnification, but I marked 781529 as High given the Importance rules, but I realise that makes it a bit weird
<AlanBell> the indicators are pretty nasty with orca, but are there
<Fudge> AlanBell  i figured control alt tabbing through the launcher and to the panel would at least have feadback from orca, unity panel inaccessiblt etc but did not hear anything
<AlanBell> unity alt-tab is a bit confusing with eyes, it does application switching and I don't think you can get to the panels and launcher with it
<AlanBell> F10 should get you to the top panel with menus and indicators
<Fudge> that spoke nothing, i meant control alt tab, on oneiric it does announce, desktop, unity2d launcher, unity2d panel but not on precise
<AlanBell> the indicators are mislabled menus, most are just called "image" you might find a "messages image" in there, the network indicator tells me what wifi network I am connected to. The volume indicator is there but is not keyboard controllable.
<AlanBell> oh, let me flip to a 2d session, I am using 3d right now
<Fudge> yep k
<AlanBell> ok, ctrl+alt+tab speaks to me in 2d, I have desktop, unity2d launcher inaccessible, unity2d panel inaccessible
<AlanBell> I can't get to the top panel when focus is on orca because orca has no global menu (or menu at all)
<AlanBell> if I focus on nautilus then F10 to the menu I can go across to the indicators
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-30
<Fudge> AlanBell  thats expected response
<Fudge> i will have to get someone to help me visually, i cant boot into precise currently :(
<AlanBell> :(
<AlanBell> I think I will do some screencasts and audio of navigating the desktop, it is rubbish right now
<Fudge> did you see my message about the middle click, i read back on one of your posts and adding the shift key opens a second instance
<AlanBell> oh I did, but didn't try it yet
<AlanBell> odd, not working for me
<AlanBell> ctrl+alt+tab to get to the panel, highlight the nautilus icon and shift return just moves focus to the nautilus window
<Fudge> i thought it was in the launcher, alt f1 move to an app that is already running and shift enter
<Fudge> or maybe shift super #
<AlanBell> shift+super+1 opens new instances of Nautilus
<Fudge> ah excellent
<Fudge> im trying to figure out how to recreate nautilus dieing but cant
<Fudge> sometimes, control R - refresh, after deleting something or just because
<Fudge> super 1, nautilus doesnt get focus until tab/shift tab or alt tab/shift alt tab
<Fudge> same with gedit doesnt get focus with orca either, alt tab back to it gives focus
<AlanBell> it seems to switch focus for me, but I think I will do some screencasts and things tomorrow
<AlanBell> night all o/
<Fudge> cheers AlanBell
<FernandoTopGear> nite
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, under unity shell I am missing the clock. Is this a known issue (websearching now too, just wondered if it was a very known glitch)
<geser> no clock at all?
<ActionParsnip> geser: just seems to have vanished, gotta have more of a play but just spotted it last night
<ActionParsnip> curious if the new 'no icons in systray' regime knocked it out
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a good app to comment/read facebook?
<bazhang> !find facebook
<ubottu> Found: plasma-widget-facebook, libjifty-plugin-authentication-facebook-perl, libwww-facebook-api-perl, pidgin-facebookchat, python-facebook
<bazhang> !info python-facebook
<ubottu> python-facebook (source: python-facebook): Python wrappers for the Facebook API. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.svn20100209-3 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<gnomefreak> im looking for an easy/good app, not a list of them. im already looking at them in synaptic but im looking more for recommened
<bazhang> face book and good. thats a tough one
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: chromium-browser is pretty ok to read facebook
<Ian_Corne> :p
<gnomefreak> Ian_Corne: so are all the others but im looking for an app that i can use from desktop not a browser
<Ian_Corne> :D
<gnomefreak> is facebook a blog by chance? or is it called something else?
<gnomefreak> for example is Drivel compatable with facebook
<Ian_Corne> errr
<gnomefreak> it seems that gnomeblog and drivel does not list anything like tweeter and facebook./me needs a smoke
<gnomefreak> it also seems that pidgins facebook app doesnt work, cant login
<arri> hi,i'm installing grub2-efi booted 12.04 (no hybrid MBR) on a macbook, but read about possibly bricking the macbook.. (http://goo.gl/swfqe) - is this a no-go? at least for now?
<arri> i'm having trouble getting all the facts around this issue aligned.. i read different things.
<arri> just don't want to end-up with a dead laptop (that's just out of warrenty)
<urlin2u> are you trying to install 12.04?
<arri> yes
<urlin2u> use a virtual.
<urlin2u> 12.04 is not stable and is not with your description a good idea
<arri> yes, i've done that too.. ;) - but i was actually studdying the boot-process, and wrapping my head around the mbr/gpt/efi dance..
<arri> but i guess this is less of an 12.04 issue - rather grub2/macbook-efi ?
<urlin2u> arri, I have never seen a person on the ubuntu IRC channels use other then the 3rd party bootloader setups I seriously doubt you will get the information you need on them.
<arri> 3rd party?
<urlin2u> arri, you trying to avaoid the bootcamp and what ever else, and you just saying your trying 12.04 your wasting your time and others as well.
<arri> well, i beg you pardon..
<arri> for reference, perhaps interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<arri> thanks for your help.
<arri> from above url, http://pastie.org/3097274 is why i was asking..
<arri> happy new-year
<iiname> hello
<iiname> i have a problem with precise.  It was working fine, but I installed some .deb files with software center after which there is a problem with the menu bar on the left and top. Both the menus are not visible.  unity --reset finds plenty of errors and is hanging. Is Unity the display manager in 12.04?
<th^2> hello all
<iiname> hello
<th^2> soo is the 12.04 going to be good?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it will be awesome!
<th^2> hmm
<th^2> what are the changes?
<davidcalle> It will.
<Ian_Corne> They're throwing out the old, in with the new
<th^2> compared to 11.10
<davidcalle> Not a lot of visible changes right now (except in the gnome-control-center tabs). Unity changes will begin to land during january.
<davidcalle> It also seems faster and more responsive. (Thanks to newer graphic driver)
<iiname> Ian_Corne I am trying 12.04 on a tablet, working fine, but suddenly the menu bar disappeared tried unity --reset did not help
<th^2> faster and more responsive is always good
<davidcalle> iiname, the whole top panel?
<iiname> the top and the left panel
<th^2> iiname, wich tablet?
<iiname> davidcalle the top and left panel
<iiname> th^2 tycoon tvb00
<th^2> iiname, whats that?
<davidcalle> iiname, looks like a Unity crash... What about unity --replace ?
<iiname> davidcalle i tried to install .deb files to fix the touch screen issues (using software center) then it crashed
<iiname> davidcalle that is a good idea. will try right now ( tried unity --reset, it did not work)
<iiname> davidcalle paste.ubuntu.com/788178
<iiname> th^2  It is a tablet pc from fic a taiwaneese company that makes good hardware
<iiname> davidcalle  running unity --replace the same errors appear :  errors like org.ayatana.bamf.view does not exist unable to load contents of svg/category-available
<iiname> davidcalle the strange thing is that the menu buttons ARE there, but invisible.  The invisible buttons respond to mouse click in their probabable locations
<davidcalle> iiname, try sudo apt-get install unity, to see if your new debs have removed important packages.
<iiname> davidcalle yes,  in the meantime I located info about a package called myunity from canonical, it is there is the synoptic package list, installing it, will take a moment to try and see if myunity has any features to fix what is broken, or otherwise reinstall unity...  (from synaptic?)
<davidcalle> iiname, myunity won't help you with this issue, it's just a tweak tool.
<davidcalle> Maybe reinstalling unity could work. Yes, from Synaptic.
<iiname> davidcalle myunity installation is getting finished. will skip trials and follow your advice to reinstall unity
<iiname> davidcalle from package manager just unity or packages like unity 2d place, unity 2dpanel etc?
<davidcalle> Just unity.
<iiname> synaptic installed unity and applied chages
<iiname> but there is no change visible on the desktop
<davidcalle> Ok, now try unity --replace
<iiname> davidcalle cannot call method SetActive Proxy /com/canonical/unity/lens ... can not fine /places/svg/ unable to locate theme engine
<iiname> davidcalle I think reinstalling all unity packages might help  some of the packages might fill in missing files - packages like unity-places and unity-lens could be answer to the above errors
<davidcalle> iiname, these warnings are ok. It seems to be an incompatibility between the new packages you have installed and Compiz, which displays Unity on the screen. What unity-lens packages are you missing?
<davidcalle> In Synaptic I mean, are some unity-lens-* packages not installed?
<iiname> there was an error related to a file on the path com/canonical/unity/lens and another erorr on the path /places/svg -- this one specific to a missing file  so will now try installing all unity packages ( In synaptic the packages are shown installed, but terminal returns error on the path of places and lens
<davidcalle> iiname, I've looked into your paste.ubuntu log and I have the same one if I unity --replace, so it's not the issue.
<davidcalle> What debs did you install for your touchscreen issues?
<iinamenew> davidcalle  the deb files were meant for another tablet pc in the category it was for eeepc to fix some issues related to the i915 display driver in my tablet
<iinamenew> trying to locate the same file
<davidcalle> iinamenew, ok
<iinamenew> davidcalle eepc-acpi-workaround_0.1-ppa4_all.deb eeepc-brightness-workaround_1.0-ppa4_all.deb eepc-powersave_1.0-ppa_all.deb egalax-multitouch-driver-common_0.3.0-ppa1_all.deb eeepc-touchpad-twofingers_0.2-ppa2_all.deb
<iinamenew> davidcalle i doubleclicked the files, it launched software center and I clicked the install button, there was no visible activity, just that software center dimmed and then came back to life, one of the files (or all them) had to do with some modification to the grub
<davidcalle> iinamenew, I have to go, but I'll see if I find something helpful for you :)
<iinamenew> davidcalle thanks  I localed the url it was ppa.launchpad.net/plippo/t101mt/ubuntu/pool/main/e
<iinamenew> davidcalle thanks for all the help
<davidcalle> iinamenew, no problem.
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<iinamenew> exit
<subman> Is there no longer a 'Users and Groups' gui application in 12.04?  How to add a user to a group in gui?
<Ben64> I'm getting slow wifi speed on 12.04, about 150K/s throughput. On 10.04 I was getting closer to 1.5MB/s
<Ben64> Is there anything I can do?
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-31
<jtaylor> does tomboy not have u1 support anymore?
<jtaylor> ah its just named tomboy web now
<jtaylor> but it doesn't work ...
<FernandoMiguel> nite
 * samsul is away: papung
<beyondcr> Hello I was just wondering if it is safe to use the ati fglrx post-release update drivers with unity or are things still broken with 12.04
<chromaticwt> will the next release of ubuntu use python 3 by default instead of python 2?
<iceroot> chromaticwt: with next you mean 12.04?
<chromaticwt> yes
<iceroot> chromaticwt: 12.04 is using 2.7.2+ as default
<iceroot> chromaticwt: there is also python3 which is using 3.2.2+ and installed by default
<chromaticwt> ok
<[transcoders]man> is it true that ubuntu 12.04 is coming to smartphone devices too???
 * penguin42 gently wonders why he has loads of ldap stuff installed
<iceroot> penguin42: there was a bug where pam was pulling slapd
<penguin42> ah probably explains it - todays update asked me to configure a load of ldap stuff
 * penguin42 wonders what the point is at which there is too much animation in a gui
<beyondcr> hello
<penguin42> hi
<beyondcr> Volume is soooo low when I put it above 100% It almost sounds like it should be at 40% but it sounds a bit distorted if I boot into windows volume works great. I think this started on 11.10 and is still present in 12.04 is anyone working on this bug? I searched the net but all i found was half working workarounds.
<beyondcr> If anyone needs info I would be more than happy to share just tell me what to do.
 * samsul is away: cari makan
<pangolin> !away > samsul
<ubottu> samsul, please see my private message
<Stanley00> Happy new year!!!
<Ampelbein> 4 hours early for me ;-)
<FernandoMiguel> Stanley00: enjoy 2012. I'm still on 2011
<Stanley00> :))
<Aliv3> ty
<cypher-neo> yw
<Aliv3> oh and hapy nye
<Aliv3> update-manager -d; showed no updates
<FernandoMiguel> Aliv3: make sure you have regular updates and not LT
<Aliv3> no but when i loaded it i think it was like 11.10 alpha 3 or something
<Aliv3> and flash wont install because it says it needs 12.04 or something and i was like what the..
<beyondcr> Volume is soooo low when I put it above 100% It almost sounds like it should be at 40% but it sounds a bit distorted if I boot into windows volume works great. I think this started on 11.10 and is still present in 12.04 is anyone working on this bug? I searched the net but all i found was half working workarounds. If anyone needs info I would be more than happy to share just tell me what to do.
<penguin42> beyondcr: In system settings->sound go to the hardware tab and look at the 'profile' setting and see if any of the other settings help
<penguin42> beyondcr: Other than that, it's possible that the OS has a disagreement with your hardware about which output socket is which
<beyondcr> penguin42 I tried all the different output connectors I just tried adding options snd-hda-intel model=generic alsa-base.conf, did nothing brb as I restart to undo changes
<beyondcr> snd-hda-intel model=generic to the alsa-base.conf
<beyondcr> file
<beyondcr> no clue what to do... maybe I should try to revert back to alsa drivers used in 10.10 ?
<penguin42> nah, you can't mix and match
<beyondcr> ok ok I have a pair of usb headphones let me see how they sound
<beyondcr> ok they will blow your ear drums out so it must be the driver for specific sound card
<penguin42> beyondcr: The hda adapters have to try and guess a bit from the bios how the chip is wired on your board and it can take some debugging to find weird cases
<beyondcr> haha my speakers should crush the headphones and it just sounds so freaking low I will check later the exact soundcard that is onboard. is it possible the wrong driver could be loading?
<penguin42> no, I think there is only one driver, but it could be some config thing - have you tried it in one of the other sockets on your machine?
<beyondcr> let me try now
<beyondcr> ok
<beyondcr> just sound come out of 4 of 6 connectors
<beyondcr> its not suspose to do that
<beyondcr> lol
<beyondcr> all the same volume levels
<penguin42> have you tried fiddling with alsamixer?
<beyondcr> yhea everyhting is maxed out
<penguin42> what about things you can toggle?
<beyondcr> everything is on
<penguin42> well not necessarily on - sometimes there are toggles that are pretty random
<beyondcr> sorry all the sliders beside front mic are set to 100
<beyondcr> *front mic boost
<beyondcr> hum when I press f6 to select sound card i go to  hd-audio generic and all i have is a s/pdif slider
<beyondcr> and it is 00 unable to change it
<beyondcr> ok nevermind
<beyondcr> that is the sound card on my graphics card that is disabled
<beyondcr> it is saying Card HDA ATI SB, Chip Realtek ALC892  which is what I have
<penguin42> good
<penguin42> you might search for alsa tips for the alc892 - that's the 'codec' chip
<beyondcr> Ok thanks for your help, I will report back later tonight I will also have a buddy of mine test run the distro on his system he has the same mobo but different graphics card could be some conflict there
<penguin42> I doubt it's the graphics card
<penguin42> beyondcr: Please report the bug as detailed at   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems    using ubuntu-bug audio
<penguin42> beyondcr: It might prompt you to try some things as well
<beyondcr> sounds good thanks for your help penguin42
<penguin42> np
<Fudge> AlanBell  ping
<Fudge> am in precise now, if you are about to help debug why i cant access unity panels
<Fudge> other than various unity lense processes i have unity window decorator and unity-panel-service running, should there be anything else
<penguin42> xlsclients shows lots of things for me
<penguin42> things like gnome-settings-daemon, and compiz and gnome-session
<Fudge> hopefully this helps someone, output of unity --replace http://paste.ubuntu.com/789270/
<aguitel> many bugs in xubuntu 12.04 ?
 * penguin42 not tried xubuntu, plain ubuntu seems mostly OK, and Kubuntu is fine as well - only minor stuff
<aguitel> i talking about xubuntu coz i not like gnome 3
<penguin42> that's fine; I use Kubuntu on that box ->
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-01
<aguitel> penguin42, me too in some new machine ,but in old ....this is the question
<penguin42> aguitel: Yeh, xubuntu is probably a good bet - xfce is quite nice
<aguitel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> Happy New Year !!!
<aguitel> feliz 2012 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yofel> happy new year ;)
<FernandoMiguel> nite ! ill go now enjoying my 1st 2012 sleep
<Fudge> hi all
<atvr> i need a link for ubuntu 12.04 beta, i need to make some test on my machine beceaus 11.10 dosnt work
<oCean> atvr: not beta, still apha 1 at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-1/
<micahg> atvr: it won't exist until March
<aguitel> why in 10.04 glxgears run 600 FPS and in 12.04 are 60 FPS ?
<Stanley00> aguitel: did you install video driver, and/or use the same resolution when run glxgears?
<aguitel> Stanley00, i have intel video card
<aguitel> Stanley00, no drivers need and same resolution
<aguitel> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Stanley00> aguitel: I mean the resolution of the gear?
<aguitel> Stanley00, how control this ?
<Stanley00> aguitel: with "-geometry" parameter, I think
<aguitel> monitor resolution?
<scotty^> Where can I download the Precise daily builds?
<Ampelbein> scotty^:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<scotty^> Thanks
<Ampelbein> if you need the live cd, s/daily/daily-live/
<scotty^> Ah yes, that would be better.
<scotty^> What's the full URI for that one?
<Ampelbein> scotty^: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<scotty^> Awesome, thanks.
<ultrav1olet> where can I download development packages (deb) for 12.04?
<ultrav1olet> I just need a link, nothing else
<ultrav1olet> I mean just deb packages
<penguin42> ultrav1olet: you can get it from your normal mirror
<penguin42> ultrav1olet: The easiest way is to go to packages.ubuntu.com, use the package search and select precise
<ultrav1olet> my mirror has ubuntu ubuntu-cdimage and ubuntu-releases directories and none of them have the package I'm interested in
<ultrav1olet> ubuntu/pool/universe/a has it, but a very outdated version
<Ampelbein> ultrav1olet: What mirror is that?
<ultrav1olet> penguin42: damn http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aircrack-ng&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<yofel> ultrav1olet: *which* deb? from an archive perspective the devel release is a release like any other
<ultrav1olet> no package for Precise Pangolin
<penguin42> ah, look like it's been removed from pp
<ultrav1olet> WTF??
 * yofel looks up why
<jtaylor> unmaintained and buggy is my guess :)
<ultrav1olet> I don't want to build it from the sources :(
<ultrav1olet> v1.1 is maintained and well-built :)
<yofel> yeah, by pitti:
<yofel> (From Debian) RoQA; unmaintained, RC-buggy, NPOS; Debian bug #642934
<ubottu> Debian bug 642934 in wnpp "ITP: aircrack-ng -- wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/642934
<yofel> ultrav1olet: you can upload the oneiric package to a PPA then
<ultrav1olet> Please remove aircrack-ng. It has unresolved license problems, is
<ultrav1olet> not part of stable and genereally unmaintained. Better alternatives
<ultrav1olet> exist.
<ultrav1olet> alternatives? Fsck me :)
<keffie_jayx> Could anyone help me with a lsb_release error on 12.04?
<keffie_jayx> bash: /usr/bin/lsb_release: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<keffie_jayx> python3 is not installed maybe?
<jtaylor> probably
<jtaylor> since when is python3 part of lsb :O
<jtaylor> ah the script itself is py3
<jtaylor> probably due to the py2 removal from the cd
<keffie_jayx> well python3 is installed for obvious reasons
<penguin42> keffie_jayx: Can you run /usr/bin/python3 ?
<keffie_jayx> yep... python3.2
<penguin42> yofel: You'd hope that a bug that said 'there are better alternatives' would list them
<yofel> penguin42: yeah, I just read the whole report, but nothing to be found there :/
<keffie_jayx> penguin42: 3.2, but I guess the script references python3
<yofel> hm, lsb_release works fine here
<penguin42> keffie_jayx: but you actually have the file /usr/bin/python3   ?
<keffie_jayx> penguin42: no.
<keffie_jayx> penguin42: is that some sort of ln?
<yofel> it's part of python3-minimal
<penguin42> keffie_jayx: Yes it is a symlink
<keffie_jayx> somehow it was not created
<jtaylor> reinstall python3-minimal
<keffie_jayx> ok
<keffie_jayx> thanks
<keffie_jayx> jtaylor penguin42 yofel thanks, works now. happy new year to you
<penguin42> HNY keffie_jayx
<yofel> np, you too
 * penguin42 wonders how that broke
 * BluesKaj trusts that the latest upgrades won't break his setup :|
 * FernandoMiguel checks for updates
<BluesKaj> <--- hasn't updated in a while
<penguin42> seems ok here
<FernandoMiguel>   firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support firefox-locale-en firefox-locale-pt libvlc5 vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<BluesKaj> happy New Year gentlemen !
<penguin42> HNY BluesKaj
<FernandoMiguel> enjoy all 366 of it
<BluesKaj> leap yr eh ?
<guntbert> how can I (in CLI) find out which of my packages will be the"1 not upgraded" by aptitude safe-upgrade?
<jtaylor> apt-get dist-upgrade, the package thats listed under kept back
<jtaylor> no only upgrade
<jtaylor> not dist upgradeobviously :)
<guntbert> jtaylor: good idea, I forgot that upgrade still asks "want to continue?"
<Ampelbein> And you probably shouldn't use aptitude anymore, it has troubles with multiarch IIRC.
<robin0800> jtaylor: use the update manager that will show and also propt to do a partial install don't do this of course
<BluesKaj> yeah, I used to like aptitude alot but , apt-get has caught up and passed it in terms of resolving dependencies.
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> I love aptitude too mcuh
<FernandoMiguel> *much
<guntbert> Ampelbein: any references to support your statement?
<Ampelbein> Gunni: sure, bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<Ampelbein> sorry, guntbert ^^
<guntbert> Ampelbein: thx for the heads up
<guntbert> follow up question: how can I find out why software-center is not upgraded to 5.1.4 for almost a week now?
<jtaylor> what does dist-upgrade say?
<guntbert> jtaylor: I have to try...
<guntbert> jtaylor: it would remove python-gobject-cairo and install python-gi-cairo
<jtaylor> probably makes sense
<jtaylor> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/5.1.3.1
<bjsnider> also the developers are on holiday
<guntbert> bjsnider: of course - there is nothing urgent I was only curious
<guntbert> jtaylor: the dist-upgrade went ok - with a somewhat crazy report:  dpkg: python-gobject-cairo: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested: software-center depends on python-gobject-cairo. (I don't need futher help...)
<Fudge> hi all
<jacobw> hi Fudge
<Fudge> jacobw  howdy
<Fudge> figured out that the floppy in fstab and a non existent swap since i removed it was  causing major delays in boot time
<penguin42> Fudge: Ah I reckon Ubuntu is rarely tested with floppies these days
<Resistance> heh
<Resistance> i dont think they even still produce floopy drives...
<Resistance> do they?
<penguin42> I suspect they do - for replacements in machines built ages ago
<Daekdroom> Not only for replacements but for those who stored a huge amount of data in floppies.
<Daekdroom> Same way it happens with VHS.
<Fudge> penguin42  its that the header is not disabled in the bios i think
<Fudge> it was also causing gparted to take for ever to scan for partitions
<Fudge> still is actually, not sure how to disable it at os level
<robin0800> Fudge: comment it out in fstab and blacklist the floppy in modprobe.d
<Fudge> ah i hadnt blacklisted it
<robin0800> Fudge: update initramfs and grub the you can delete the floppy in /media
<Fudge> robin0800  in blacklist.conf? what would the entry be blacklist fd0?
<robin0800> Fudge: blacklist floppy
<Fudge> too easy
<Fudge> yay thats much better
<penguin42> Fudge: I'm curious; do you purely use a screen reader - do you use anything else like readers hung off serial etc?
<Fudge> penguin42  yes just rely on speech, i do have  a dectalk express but i am missing the pty cable which is similar to rj45 - serial
<Fudge> i can see screens pop up but no chance to read any content
<penguin42> Fudge: OK, reason I ask is that if you have serial you should be able to get grub and kernel messages to go to it (and on some bioses the bios)
<Fudge> oh grub as well? wasn't aware of that
<penguin42> Fudge: Yeh, not done it for a while, but they do it for things like server farms and embedded stuff quite often
<Fudge> i get speech-dispatcher to start with pulse so i get most of the bootup messages through soft synth
<Fudge> there is always something simple that can throw a spanner in the works though like at bios level
<Fudge> some weeks ago i could not boot from cd because after pushing f8 to getmy boot media up i was not aware of an error and having to push f2 to reload defaults
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-24
<penguin42> yoasif: when you're seeing the issue can you turn wireless off or something and then it's happy without rebooting?
<yoasif> penguin42: i can try that
<yoasif> reinstalling the problem package now and rebooting
<yoasif> (it's a separate machine)
<yoasif> penguin42: i can kinda use the machine, but i have no network access
<penguin42> yoasif: Ah ok, best to reboot with the working version and report it
<yoasif> penguin42: yeah, it's a total pain to even install the working package because i have to purge the old package and reboot because sudo doesnt work
<penguin42> erk
<yoasif> and rebooting hasnt worked (waited like 5 mins before) -- resorted to cutting the power
<yoasif> reported it, thanks penguin42
<frewsxcv> My biggest complaint with Unity is that there's no intuitive way to create application launchers. Is this being planned in an upcoming release?
<bjsnider> frewsxcv, this likely isn't the place to ask
<bjsnider> there's an "ask ubuntu" type site i think
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-25
<Bluefoxicy> Is 13.04 beyond feature freeze?
<Bluefoxicy> I'm trying to find out if some packages can get promoted to main and added to tasksel
<jbicha> Bluefoxicy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Bluefoxicy> Don't know the difference between FeatureDefinitionFreeze and FeatureFreeze
<Bluefoxicy> oh
<Bluefoxicy> red links don't mean "not in wiki"
 * Bluefoxicy confused by the non-standard color scheme!
<Bluefoxicy> Hmm, I guess then for 13.10 this is a target.
<jbicha> definitionfreeze is just for planning, MIRs can still be considered for 13.04
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<Bluefoxicy> jbicha: at a cursory glance, looks good.
<Bluefoxicy> the packages in question are puppet and puppetmaster
<Bluefoxicy> these appear to be maintained fairly well in Debian, and fairly popular in the field.  In fact they're in Ubuntu Universe as a direct import from Debian, I believe.
<Bluefoxicy> it does however rely on a number of Ruby packages.
<Bluefoxicy> Heh I should actually go through this later when I have time.  Maybe find someone familiar with the process to help me keep on track.  Possibly next week.
<bjsnider> jbicha, who would i talk to to find out some technical info about globalmenu?
<bjsnider> who designed it?
<Bluefoxicy> heh I'm dumb
<Bluefoxicy> it's already in main.
<avis-> #ubuntu-offtopic
<uKev> hi, anyone who can help my try a patch from launchpad? I'm fimiliar with the normal patch syntax, but I'm a bit confused about the patch/build debian/ubuntu world
<uKev> how can I apply a patch to a ubuntu package and then build it?
<uKev> I get the source with apt-get source packagename
<uKev> the patch was created using debdiff I guess
<jtaylor> a debdiff applies like a normal patch on the unpacked packag esource
<jtaylor> assuming you have the right version
<jtaylor> cd extracted-source; patch -p1 <patchfile
<uKev> but patch prints some error, because there is some kind of changelog on top of the diff
<uKev> (I'm developer, but not from the ubuntu world)
<uKev> I've read through the ubuntu packaging wiki pages
<uKev> there was an example on howto create such a patch
<jtaylor> if its just the changelog you can remove that part from the patch
<uKev> but not on howto test (and build) with it
<jtaylor> which package and where is the patch?
<uKev> yes, right, bit I was woundering if there isn't any automatic-tool to do such stuff as it looks like ubuntu has a lot of helper scripts
<penguin42> uKev: Get the dependencies using apt-get build-dep package name    and then in the tree to   dpkg-buildpackage
<jtaylor> not that I know of
<jtaylor> for more complex patches usually some vcs is used
<jtaylor> like git
<uKev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/995281/+attachment/3166590/+files/04_fix-segfault.patch
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 995281 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "glines segfault" [Medium,Triaged]
<uKev> from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/995281
<jtaylor> ok that is no debdiff
<jtaylor> its a patch of the original sources which works differently
<uKev> yes, I gut the dependencies (that was mentioned in the wiki, so I used apt-get build-dep)
<uKev> I got+
<uKev> so I apply that patch in some way and just dpkg-buildpackage?
<jtaylor> hm that patch seems malformed
<jtaylor> how to handle patches for the upstream sources depend on the package
<jtaylor> this one is a 3.0 package, so patches are handled via quilt
<uKev> but that patch mentions the ubuntu packages, gnome-games-3.4.1 - isn't that right?
<jtaylor> you normally would extract the source package, and just run quilt push -a; quilt import <patchfile>
<jtaylor> and the build the package
<uKev> 3.0 package? what's that?
<jtaylor> its just the package source format
<bjsnider> source format
<jtaylor> there are three, 1.0 which is pretty much free form and the patch system can be anything (including nonexistant)
<jtaylor> 3.0 for non debian specific packages uses quilt for patch management
<bjsnider> quilt is so easy to use a monkey could be trained in it
<jtaylor> which boils down to a folder with the patches and a file defining the ordering
<jtaylor> see debian/patches
<penguin42> bjsnider: But you don't even need to - there is edit-patch
 * penguin42 likes edit-patch
<uKev> yes, I read about edit-patch in the wiki
<uKev> but I didn't found anything about quilt/package format versions
<uKev> I find it quite difficult to get into all that kind of stuff
<uKev> but I will keep trying
<uKev> so I use edit-patch or quilt to apply it... how would I build it then? dpkg-buildpackage?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc if you have no gpg key
<penguin42> it's a pity patches take so long to go around the mill
<uKev> ok thanks a lot. I will try that.
<uKev> If I can verify that the patch solves the issue. I put a comment below it that the patch will work.
<jtaylor> this patch should actually work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1465834/
<jtaylor> import it with quilt import
<uKev> How do I get someone to integrate the patch into ubuntu?
<jtaylor> thats the hard part :)
<jtaylor> that its not upstream makes it even harder :/
<penguin42> it'd be relatively easy to make a bzr branch with the fix in, but would it get merged if upstream haven't taken it?
<uKev> currently the package is completely broken on 32bit... and it's quite widely used (as it's installed per default)
<jtaylor> first ubuntu sponsors should be subscribed
<jtaylor> that puts it onto the queue
<jtaylor> first it must be fixed in raring, which is easy
<jtaylor> then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<penguin42> jtaylor: Can sponsors be subscribed if it's just a patch, or does it need to be bzr'd first?
<uKev> what is "raring"?
<jtaylor> the development 13.10 release
<jtaylor> 130.04
<uKev> ah ok.
<jtaylor> penguin42: a full patch would be good
<jtaylor> but as there is already a patch a sponsor could fill in the packaging busywork
<jtaylor> depends on the sponsor
<jtaylor> I'd do it but its main, so I can't touch it
<jtaylor> but I could create the branch unless uKev wants to do it himself?
<jtaylor> let me dig out my 32 bit netbook
<uKev> I just want to have it fixed at the end... :)
<penguin42> 32bit vms are easier :-)
<uKev> yes, I'm installing it in my 32bit vm at the moment...
<jtaylor> I'd use a 32 bit chroot with X
<jtaylor> but I forgot how to get X to start in it ._.
<jtaylor> booting my netbook is faster :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-26
<penguin42> jtaylor: I noticed the list of bugs-with-patches is huge
<penguin42> It's kind of similar to one of the observations by the debian guys looking at their critical bugs for release; they reckon a high proportion have fixes, just no one has reviewed them
<jtaylor> many bugs in ubuntu are never looked at
<jtaylor> debian is where the work should be done
<jtaylor> for universe ubuntu does not have the manpower
<penguin42> jtaylor: Yeh, although fortify triggers a whole bunch for us that just don't trigger in debian
 * penguin42 should learn more about how to drive the debian bug/patch process
<jtaylor> for fortify things I'd go with forward to upstream/debian
<penguin42> while there are some things I hate about lp, its still lovely compared to the dbts
<jtaylor> if both are dead, stop caring possibly remove
<penguin42> yeh I don't know how to make that call
<jtaylor> I love the bts
<jtaylor> its so simple but yet so powerful
<jtaylor> it lacks a little in discoverability though
<penguin42> nod, google seems to really index lp well as well
<jtaylor> lp hasn't got any version tracking
<jtaylor> which is a pita
<penguin42> you mean the way bts shows you the gaph of package versions?
<penguin42> graph
<jtaylor> yes
<penguin42> yeh, that's neat
<uKev> so could you test the bug with your netbook?
<uKev> my ubuntu installation in the vm just finished and I'm installing build-dep now
<uKev> (could reproduce the bug)
<jtaylor> the package takes ages to build ._.
<penguin42> it does on a netbook....
<jtaylor> I'm building on my main machine
<penguin42> ahok then :-)
<jtaylor> wtf why is glines setuid?
<penguin42> scores?
<uKev> ah yes
<uKev> so I tried quilt but -a does not exist, so I have to use quilt add ?
<uKev> quilt add -P patch ?
<uKev> ah quilt push, sorry..
<uKev> "No series file found" is that ok?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> you ahve to do: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<jtaylor> I forget about that because its in my bashrc :/
<FernandoMiguel> nn
<uKev> ah, so I delete the patches directory and start again?
<jtaylor> yes
<uKev> message is the same "No series file found" - do I have to do push after importing patch?
<jtaylor> are you in the gnome-games source folder?
<uKev> I just used apt-get source glines.. so no
<uKev> so I cd into gnome-games-3.4.1 and then use quilt push -a; quilt import ../04_segfault.patch ?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> then another quilt push to apply the patch
<uKev> "ends in "Patch cant_castle_after_rook_taken.patch" - so right?
<uKev> quilt push or quilt push -a ?
<jtaylor> doesn't matter
<bjsnider> quilt add adds the file to be patched, it's quilt new to create the patch
<bjsnider> quilt new patch; quilt add file
<uKev> ah yes ok...builds now
<uKev> I guess I should have added more cpus to the vm :)
<uKev> but it's ok. That way my legs won't get to hot..
<jtaylor> is raring i386 actually affected?
<uKev> didn't test it. Have precise installed
<uKev> hah, great. compiling has finished and the package is working
<uKev> just used dpkg -i to install it
<jtaylor> I'll check that tomorrow
<jtaylor> if someone does check before me please post it in the bug
<marenostrum> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<marenostrum> !topic
<marenostrum> !topic
<penguin42> please don't taunt the bot
<marenostrum> penguin42, OK. You are right. Just tried something. Sorry.
<lcabreza1> need help here. my 12.04 ubuntu laptop is getting real slow ..what could be the cause of this ?
<penguin42> this channel is for 13.04 onwards, please see #ubuntu for help on older stuff
<TheLordOfTime> lcabreza1, /join #ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> lcabreza1, you can get 12.04 support there.
<lcabreza1> thanks
<Bluefoxicy> is it possible to use a configuration file to instruct Ubuntu to do a full release upgrade?
<alex_mayorga> Can one jump into raring yet?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Works for me, some people have had problems - but hey
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: Guess usual YMMV applies
<penguin42> nod
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: How did you jump in?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: I've got a VM that I installed from a daily, and I also have done a  do-release-upgrade on my kubuntu desktop
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: just tried do-release-upgrade and got: "No new release found", am I doing it wrong?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Add a -d to get versions still in development
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-27
<Bluefoxicy> Launchpad #1093934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1093934 in puppet (Ubuntu) "puppetmaster-passenger fails to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093934
<Bluefoxicy> should this be marked as Important for 13.04?
<Bluefoxicy> It's in Universe but it strongly supports a main package--puppet's default configuration is a proof-of-concept Web server written in Ruby, which doesn't scale well.
<Bluefoxicy> For more than a dozen or so nodes, puppetmaster-passenger is required
<IdleOne> Bluefoxicy: your part message includes a dcc exploit. Please do not use that in ubuntu channels. i feel I should inform you that i will be letting freenode staff know also
<Bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  oh, I'll remove that
<Bluefoxicy> as soon as I figure out where the config option is in xchat-gnome
<Bluefoxicy> found it.
<Bluefoxicy> better?
<IdleOne> Bluefoxicy: thank you. Staff has been advised
<Bluefoxicy> or is it still doing it?
<IdleOne> it is gone now
<Bluefoxicy> k
<Bluefoxicy> sigh.
<Bluefoxicy> I wish I had half an idea just how to debug this stupid thing so I could fix it and submit a patch.
<gnomefreak> anyone else having to type in a password after unity loads beform you can do anything? how do i fix it so i dont need to type it in?
<gnomefreak> its annoying as hell
<sepisoad> when I login into my ubuntu desktop there is no unity
<sepisoad> when I run compiz --replace I get this error
<sepisoad> Error: Failed to load plugin: unityshell
<sepisoad> BTW yesterday i install compiz ppa maintaind bu sam spillaz or something
<sepisoad> and i'm using 13.04 daily build
<komputes> How are users being notified that they are not using a binary driver in the latest releases (ever since jockey was removed)?
<jtaylor> not at all I think
<jtaylor> at least I never saw anything
<penguin42> you can see what driver you have on settings->details if you go and luck
<penguin42> look!
<jtaylor> he probably meant the bubble popup that told you that proprietary drivers are available
<penguin42> nod
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-28
<gnomefreak> anyone know if this package is needed for anything gnome-session-fallback?
<bazhang> classic gnome look?
<bazhang> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> thought it was going away in 13.04
<bazhang> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<gnomefreak> so as long as i dont need to use classic gnome im ok without it
<bazhang> sure
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> its way too early to be thinking
<IdleOne> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 180 kB
<christaras> Hi guys. I have a problem. Ubuntu always uses vesa drivers instead of AMD Catalyst FGLRX. Why is that so? it happens on  13.04 12.10 12.04 . Can you help me fix that
<penguin42> hmm, what AMD chip do you have?
<IdleOne> christaras: you're jumping from channel to channel switching support question.
<christaras> It is 6450
<christaras> Well iam in #ubuntu too but i was told to come here too (as i said it is Asus Ati radeon 6450 HD)
<penguin42> well if it fails in 13.04 I guess you can ask here!
<penguin42> christaras: However, it's not unusual for the binary drivers to be broken in alpha releases; so you're probably better to try and get it working in the release
<christaras> Well it doesnt work in any other ubuntu version thats why asked in #ubuntu too
<christaras> so propably i have to buy a new graphics card or hat :P?
<christaras> what*
<penguin42> christaras: Shouln't need to, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<christaras> of course
<penguin42> anyway, if you have an HD6xxx you don't want, I could do with upgrading my HD4xxx
<christaras> well my previus graphics card was nvidia 8400 GS
<penguin42> ahhhhhh
<penguin42> christaras: Have you done a full reinstall since swapping from the nvidia?
<christaras> HAHHAHAHAHHAH ......HAHAHAHHAHHA at least 9 times ....
<christaras> and it is driving me mad :)
<christaras> http://pastebin.com/NwX231pp
<penguin42> oh ok, old installs with nvidia libs often mess things up
<christaras> just something i forgot to mention i tried to install them with kernel 3.2/ 3.6/3.7/3.8 all of the have the same problem
<penguin42> christaras: So that log says fglrx is all great - what makes you think it's not using?
<christaras> the fact that glxgears have 400 fps and ubuntu says that i use vesa 107
<penguin42> where does it say vesa 107 ?
<christaras> Also games run 10 times better under windows rather than linux (i mean native games not trough wine)
<christaras> well my computer is in Greek now so...
<TheLordOfTime> and now you're delving into the offtopicness.
<TheLordOfTime> (for windows vs. linux)
<christaras> I am not  you go of topic
<TheLordOfTime> !offtopic | christaras
<ubottu> christaras: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Woah hang on
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, about his comparing windows v. linux
<TheLordOfTime> and gaming?
<christaras> AT about this computer  it says VESA:107
<TheLordOfTime> thhat's on topic here?
<penguin42> christaras: So if in 13.04, you go to system settings-details waht does it say in Graphics in overview?
<TheLordOfTime> ... oops my 13.04 VM's imploding, time for a reinstall :P
<christaras> The lord oftime can you PLEASE STOP IT. WHAT I MEANT IS THAT IT IS NOT WORKING CORRECTLY AND I SAID THAT IN ORDER TO SHOW IT!
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Well that was only one line!
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, true, i was overly hasty.
 * TheLordOfTime grabs the latest daily ISO
<christaras> VESA: 107
<christaras> thats is what it reports at Details
<penguin42> christaras: and on the detail-graphics tab what does it say for Driver?
<christaras> As i said DriverVESA 107      Enviroment: Normal
<christaras> (keep in mind that i am translating these from GREEK-->ENGLISH so it may not be way too accurate)
<penguin42> I have to agree that's odd, my reading of the X log you gave me is that fglrx is happy
<christaras> Well it seems to be because amd Catalyst control center is usable
<christaras> for example i can enable v-Sync
<christaras> And different settings affect performance of glxgears but still it is slow.
<christaras> i know that glx gears is supposed to give way more fps than just 180
<christaras> And trine 2 is playable on my pc at HIGH settings. On linux i cant even play it at 800x600 LOWEST (thelordoftime dont say offtopic :P)
<penguin42> christaras: and what does glxgears -info say for GL_RENDERER?
<christaras> GL_RENDERER   = AMD Radeon HD 6450 GL_VERSION    = 4.2.11903 Compatibility Profile Context GL_VENDOR     = ATI Technologies Inc.
<christaras> it is way too strange everything is like working but in fact it doesnt!!!!!
 * penguin42 gets 2080 fps on glxgears with the open driver on his HD4350 - IFF I turn vblank sync off
<penguin42> christaras: Jus tto check,   export vblank_mode=0    and then run glxgears?
<christaras> it is off otherwise how could i get 189 fps
<penguin42> yeh, I thought I'd check anyway
<christaras> 231 fps
<christaras> 288
<christaras> 372
<penguin42> christaras: So I dunno what's going on with that, the only thing I can think of is that you're hitting some weird power saving thing
<penguin42> christaras: What happens if you remove fglrx and fall back to the open ATI driver ?
<christaras> same performance
<christaras> everything works the exact same. also kernel 3.8 boot correctly then
<penguin42> odd
<christaras> now i am using 3.7 because 3.8 is dead now :)
<penguin42> christaras: I'd also look at whether you're hitting some power or CPU limit somewhere - my reading of your X logs says it's happy
<christaras> well glx geats takes around 10 cpu
<christaras> my phone can outperform this XD
<bjsnider> you swapped from nvidia to amd?
<penguin42> bjsnider: But reinstalled
<bjsnider> i wouldn't do that even if the alternative was galactic armageddon
<christaras> well i have already formated
<christaras> Well you would do that if you had no money to spent on it
<christaras> it was either that or an old nvidia for the same money thats sucked.
<christaras> i want a gpu for gaming too not only for texting
<bjsnider> gaming in windows?
<christaras> No
<christaras> Games for linux exist too
<christaras> trine 2/xonotic steam desura.
<bjsnider> yeah, i'm just wondering why you chose amd
<christaras> it was cheap :)
<bjsnider> so what does dkms status give you?
<christaras> fglrx-updates, 9.000, 3.7.0-7-generic, i686: installed
<bjsnider> and if you do modprobe is fglrx there?
<bjsnider> i mean lsmod
<bjsnider> obviously vesa is going to be there
<penguin42> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/NwX231pp is his X log - looks good to me
<bjsnider> yeah i was reading it already
<christaras>  have a look http://pastebin.com/B1U0E8xf
<penguin42> christaras: This is a fairly normal Ubuntu setup with just a single user that you created during install time
<christaras> yes
<bjsnider> the xorg log doesn't have the info necessary to check what's happening
<bjsnider> maybe dmesg does
<bjsnider> or maybe there's more info at the end
<bjsnider> it loads fglrx, but then right at the end it says oops i have to use vesa
<christaras> how can i give you dmesg because terminal isnt big enought to show all this info
<bjsnider> did you just copy-paste our of a terminal?
<bjsnider> the xorg log is a file
<bjsnider> the terminal might not have the entire log
<christaras> no this was the log files itself i am talking about dmesg output not
<christaras> now*
<bjsnider> dmesg > result
<bjsnider> then you have a file called result
<christaras> http://pastebin.com/Fihd14yB
<bjsnider> oh, vesa is loaded first
<christaras> so vesa is loaded and fglrx cant be loaded too and it just lets vesa to continue :P
<bjsnider> sucks that you've got all of those hda-intel: spurious response messages spamming dmesg
<bjsnider> looks like it
<christaras> can i disable vesa protocol once and for all ?
<bjsnider> you could blacklist the module
<christaras> hmmm..? how
<bjsnider> this is not a good idea
<bjsnider> vesa is there in case all else fails
<bjsnider> so if all else fails, you would just get a black screen with vesa blacklisted
<christaras> well if you have no other idea i am willing to do so
<bjsnider> i really don't think i want to be providing that advice
<bjsnider> you can look it up though, it's not a secret
<bjsnider> blacklisting vesa should not be considered a permanent solution to this problem even if it seems to work
<christaras> Why not?
<christaras> Well just to point out something, I dont know if this is normal but i can play trine 2 even with vesa (laggy of course)
<bjsnider> because if you're a trapeze artist, you want a net beneath you in case something goes wrong
<christaras> so will remove vesa and report back
<christaras>  :)
<christaras> Well i removed vesa completely and it was still reported as the used driver. I uninstalled fglrx and returned to radeon and now i have 1800fps with glxgeats
<christaras> glxgears
<penguin42> yeh!
<penguin42> christaras: What CPU do you have?
<christaras> e2160 intel celeron dual core 1,8 GHZ
<christaras> Going to install beta 12.11 and report back again :)
<TheLordOfTime> christaras, you mean 13.04 :P
<christaras> no i mean 12.11 amd catalyst
<TheLordOfTime> oh i see
 * TheLordOfTime misread
<christaras> i am on 13.04 right now... :P
<TheLordOfTime> i only just reocnnected ;)
<christaras> Ok :)
<christaras> :O) cant install on kernel 3.8
<christaras> will reboot on 3.7
<christaras> I will be back :)
<christaras> well i am on 3.7 and i have this error now... fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<christaras> If anyone has any idea about how to fix that then just say it. i will try to fix it meanwhile
<jtaylor> is the right linux-headers package installed?
<christaras> i think so
<christaras> Linux kernel headers for version 3.7.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP is installed
<christaras> Generic Linux kernel headers  too
<jtaylor> the headers are in usr/src not /lib on my system
<jtaylor> but I'm currently on 12.10
<christaras> i check these on synaptic package manager (the best)
<christaras> well i will install any linux header available XD
<jtaylor> are you using the fglrx package or upstreams?
<christaras> excuse me ?
<jtaylor> it would be weird when the package looks in the wrong place for the files
<christaras> well i dont knwo what you mean but i had the same problem with OpenSuse
<christaras> AMD SUCKS! i will not buy anything they create in future
<jtaylor> so you aren't using a package?
<christaras> What do you mean?
<christaras> i am trying to install the latest driver downloaded from amd 12.11 with sudo sh amd.run
<jtaylor> how are you installing fglrx?
<christaras> sudo sh amd.run
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<jtaylor> that can fail easily
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<jtaylor> you can try symlinking the headers to the place it expects
<christaras> Well how else can i install latest version?
<TheLordOfTime> what jtaylor said, try symlinking the headers to where it is looking for them.
<TheLordOfTime> that's the problem with precompiled .run files, no?  you can't figure out what its looking for where until it errors
<christaras> Well i am not an expert with ubuntu... but i will search for that :)
<christaras> acctualy the whole path /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build/include/linux/ exists but version.h is missing
<penguin42> christaras: It's easier if you use ubuntu's jockey system to install AMD drivers
<christaras> it installs an old version doesnt it?
<penguin42> christaras: Wouldn't you prefer a working version?
<christaras> Well yes :)
<christaras> i cant fix it anyway.
<penguin42> christaras: So be careful to uninstall the stuff you installed via AMD, reboot and then do jockey-text -l  to list what's available, then use jockey-text -e   to install it
<christaras> isnt it the same trough synaptic ?
<penguin42> not sure what the package is called via that; (Actually I've not tried this on new ubuntu's - they used to have a GUI to do it - additional drivers - not sure what the way to do that now is, but the jockey-text should work)
<christaras> Well i have no idea how jockey-text works so i will install it the user-friendly way with GUI
<christaras> well it is downloading and will soon install (will take 2 mins to download)
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<christaras> the moment of truth is close rebooting.
<christaras> just came back to report that it failed to work
<christaras> catalyst installed through jockey and had low performance AGAIN because vesa was used instead (although i had it uninstalled O.o), Tried forcing installing catalyst 12.11 with --force over the old version and then i had no unity working and no hardware accelaration, I just uninstalled everything and now i have Radeon open source installed from kernel 3.8 which has increased perfomance for amd GPUs. Thank you all for trying to he
<christaras> GoodNight :O)
<bjsnider> he may have blacklisted vesa instead of vesafb
<bjsnider> i think the module's kernel name is vesafb
<rrva> anyone have working sound in dosbox?
<FernandoMiguel> boas
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-29
<user82> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Fudge> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> not bad ,..fighting off a cold
<MrChrisDruif> Get well soon I'd say =)
<BluesKaj> thanks , just tried 13.04 again , ubiquity stalls ...I have to boot the live cd with noacpi and nomodeset in order to get a desktop , but the install doesn't do anything
<BluesKaj> I'm begining to think 13.04 won't work on this pc, ever
<BluesKaj> but it's still early in the game
 * penguin42 has a kernel bug on +1 on this machine; Radeon driver falls to bits, in admittedly odd circumstances, but I can't get it to happen on the Quantal kernel, I've been trying to bisect it but nothing jumps out
<MrChrisDruif> That's a bummer BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> been exploring arch-linux , it's ok but it's not my cuppa tea either
<BluesKaj> a lotta work for a very ordinary OS , IMO
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; I'm running Fedora tbh
<BluesKaj> still using 12.10 on my main drive , as soon as the 3.7 kernel doesn't balk at my HW I'll install 13.04 on the 2nd HDD
<smallfoot-> When will alpha/beta will be available?
<penguin42> smallfoot-: There is an alpha disc already of kubuntu/edubuntu but it looks like there will only be one pre-release disc for main ubuntu, you can get dailies however
<smallfoot-> why there is no betas for main ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> is it because canonical want to hide the development from the community?
<smallfoot-> it does not seem in line with the spirit of open source
<penguin42> smallfoot-: Yeh it's a bit odd and I don't know (and as a Kubuntu user don't really mind); having said that the dailies are still there so it's not really hidden unless some large change happens at the last moment (e.g. like the amzon stuff did last time)
<smallfoot-> okie
<smallfoot-> is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04, or do i need download daily and reinstall?
<smallfoot-> Python 2.7 is still in Ubuntu 13.04 repo, will it be dropped?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> it will be a long long time until it can be dropped
<jtaylor> you can upgrade to 13.04
<smallfoot-> okay, because I earlier heard it would be dropped
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> If there any page that documents the new features and changed introduced to 13.04 and what features will be added?
<smallfoot-> Fedora seem to document this very transparent and clearly
<jtaylor> yes thats neat in fedora
<jtaylor> there are release notes in ubuntu
<smallfoot-> Anywhere I can find information about upcoming release of Ubuntu 13.04?
<jtaylor> but they mostly concern stuff in main
<smallfoot-> Oh, where can I find release notes for 13.04
<jtaylor> I'm not aware they have started already
<smallfoot-> okie
<smallfoot-> Nope, not at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop 404 :(
<smallfoot-> its rather weird that .deb files get opened with Ubuntu Software Center :s
<bjsnider> you can open them with gdebi if you install it
<smallfoot-> yeah, gdebi makes more sense
<smallfoot-> I don't understand why they changed it
<penguin42> smallfoot-: Probably just to reduce the number of things installed by default
<smallfoot-> I see, but to the end-user, I think gdebi makes more sense
<smallfoot-> kinda confusing that Ubuntu Software Center open when you open a .deb file
<FernandoMiguel> agreed
<IdleOne> makes perfect sense to me. The Software Center is the suggested method of installing software.
<smallfoot-> but it seems Software Center is an app store, a place where you go to fetch/get/download apps
<IdleOne> Think of it as a reminder "Why you downloading random .deb when you should be searching the software center first!?"
<smallfoot-> because things are slow to get put into repo, and its outdated old software
<IdleOne> the software center is a software center which also has an app store feature.
<IdleOne> smallfoot-, to an experienced user it may seem odd, but Ubuntu is being made for the Every Day user.
<smallfoot-> opening a .deb file in software center can lead the user to falsely believe the software is located or available from the app store
<IdleOne> how so, they downloaded that .deb from $random site
<smallfoot-> yeah, then they open it in Software Center, and thinks "huh, its in app store?"
<IdleOne> in the time it took for the software center to load they already forgot where they got the .deb?
<FernandoMiguel> smallfoot-: I'm still bored usbx is 6 month old
<smallfoot-> well software center loads kinda slow
<FernandoMiguel> had to use fedora to update my phone
<IdleOne> for you perhaps
<penguin42> smallfoot-: I've not looked at what happens; but if it's not clear where the deb has come from, then I'd agree that it needs some better wording
<smallfoot-> I think .deb should act more like clicking on a .msi file on Windows
<smallfoot-> I think .deb should act like it did before, when it used gDebi
<IdleOne> penguin42, How could it not be clear? if You downloaded the file from some site, how do you not know where the file came from? and if that is so, then I would say you have larger problems to worry about than where a file came from :)
<penguin42> IdleOne: Perhaps smallfoot is worried about being fooled by things that cause a .deb to be downloaded
<smallfoot-> IdleOne, because you start wondering "is it installing the .deb file I clicked on, or did it find the same or similar in the app store and want me to install that?"
<IdleOne> that is a possibilty I suppose but afaik the software center asks for sudo password, if the software center is loading and you don't know why, don't put in your password.
<IdleOne> The point here is that you can't rely on any application to keep you secure.
<IdleOne> you're the admin and you need to know why something is happening before you allow it to happen
<smallfoot-> I do know, its just that I find opening .deb files with app store is confusing
<smallfoot-> because I want to install the software, not use the app store or browse the app store
<bazhang> smallfoot-, so use the command line
<smallfoot-> of course I can use the command line, I can also use software-center, its just the normal way is to double click on .deb, and then software-center opens which is confusing at least to me, maybe to others too, i think gdebi was better
<penguin42> IdleOne: It's not a bad idea to be pretty explicit when doing something more dangerous; I've not looked to see what it looks like, but if it doesn't make it clear that's what's happening I can see it being reasonable to ramp it a bit
<IdleOne> because you are holding on to antiquated way of doing things perhaps. The regular user does not want to use the terminal. They want GUI. Good thing that gdebi is still available to old users who insist on keeping things the same.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, if you dont like it, or are confused by it, then dont use it.
<IdleOne> penguin42, I agree, more info is better.
<smallfoot-> yeah, gdebi is great
<smallfoot-> bazhang, but am rly smart, so i can use it any way, i just find it a bit confusing but thats np for me, but maybe for other users
<penguin42> smallfoot-: It's wrong to have to have two GUIs if you can have one just on a space/ram/disk principal - if you like cli then fine, if you want GUI then fine; there's nothing stopping you installing gdebi and changing the binding
<IdleOne> A new user won't find it confusing because they don't know about gdebi in the first place.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, thats not really a raring issue is it now?
<smallfoot-> okay I see
<bazhang> ...
<IdleOne> I have something to complain about and I am right because I said so!
<bazhang> he has a habit of that
<IdleOne> oh, wait. yeah ok you all have a bunch of good points.
 * BluesKaj finds the terminal a lot handier than using a gui package manager\
<IdleOne> I think when someone is about to complain about something new, they need to put themselves in the seat of a brand new user who is seeing it for the first time and also think about gaining market share.
<IdleOne> BluesKaj, I agree, but we aren't building Ubuntu for the old hats now are we :)
<BluesKaj> and I'm an old timer but not a linux oldtimer :)
<IdleOne> yeah, but you been around long enough to be considered an old time linux user by now
<BluesKaj> I understand the need for a gui ..my daughter is trying kubuntu 12.10 and she prefers the gui apps and managers
<BluesKaj> she was a mac user so linux is slightly more familiar in some ways than windows
<BluesKaj> especially kde
<BluesKaj> I hope the 3.7 kernel is modded/patched soon
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I don't see it happening without being able to track down more of what is wrong for you; as I say it's fine for most of us
<BluesKaj> installed ok on the intel cpu laptop on 12.10
<BluesKaj> seems to be a problem with amd 64bit
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's not; I'm running 64bit fine
<penguin42> I also know someone with early 64bit Pentium with problems
<BluesKaj> penguin42, hmm, then it's gotta be the hardware , perhaps my graphics , nvidia 8400gs
 * penguin42 is always eager to blame nVidia hardware....
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah ...ati graphics is worse tho
 * penguin42 pats his Radeon
<BluesKaj> must be a fancy card
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What's your bug number again?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, #1089439
<penguin42> bug 1089439
<ubottu> bug 1089439 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 AMD 64 Desktop Daily Build install freezes at hardware scan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089439
<penguin42> BluesKaj: On a 12.10 install if you try a 13.04 kernel does it work or fail - it's easy to select in grub if you can get the grub menu
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no i tried the 3.7 kernel on this 12.10 install , no luck
<penguin42> I'm wondering if it's worth putting a separate bug against that
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures  is also worth a look at; you can link that bug to an iso test failure
<bandit-led> re
<lequeu_m> quit
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-30
<zmanfx> Last night I encountered an issue with the Ubuntu Nexus 7 preinstalled image
<zmanfx> after flashing and first time boot
<zmanfx> I got to the point where it wanted me to connect to wifi
<zmanfx> i turned on the onscreen keyboard but no input was taken to the text field
<zmanfx> at first it actually worked, but then the frame around the window disappeared and no more input was accepted
<zmanfx> does this sound familiar to anyone?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<palasso> Hello, I'm not sure if I'm in the right channel. I'd like to request for some packages to be included in the repos for the next Ubuntu release.
<yofel> palasso: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<palasso> thnx
<xjrn> where would i insert "btrfs dev scan" to trigger before mountall in raring?
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<habanany> is it possible to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 from command line ?
<BluesKaj_> habanany, yes , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj_> habanany, make sure you update and upgrade first to bring your packages up to date
<habanany> i made a mistake
<habanany> i upgraded using usb , when i rebooted wifi no working
<habanany> i guess i should have updated after installe
<BluesKaj_> on 13.10?
<habanany> yep
<BluesKaj_> always upgrade after an install
<habanany> now i know , never happened before
<habanany> will reinstall , thanks anyway
<BluesKaj_> or even during by choosing the upgrade while install option
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> there is a problem on 14.04
<cortexA9> doesn't start
<FernandoMiguel> working fine here
<FernandoMiguel> we need way more details than those
<cortexA9> with the new kernel doesn't start
<cortexA9> with the old start
<FernandoMiguel> then file a bug against "linux"
<cortexA9> i updated from 13.10 to 14.04
<cortexA9> alpha
<FernandoMiguel> $ ubuntu-bug linux
<FernandoMiguel> $ uname -a
<FernandoMiguel> Linux Bostro 3.12.0-7-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Sun Dec 8 23:39:27 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FernandoMiguel> for me it's working just fine
<cortexA9> oh cool
<cortexA9> :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-24
<judgen> Hi
<judgen> I am having a little bit of a kerfuffle with the KMS driver. After booting the leftmost letters are not visible. I added video=1920x1080@60 to the kernel line ad that solved the problem height wise but not the width problem with the resolution.
<judgen> if i try tunning X it changes to the proper width though. I find it rather peculiar.
<judgen> running*
<judgen> hehe my ion330 board is sooo slow at installing packages. Decent enough when running them though.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-25
<elhoir_> hello, i have tried to run Steam in UBuntu and i get this http://pastebin.com/WvNSZm5u
<elhoir_> could anyone help me?
<elhoir_> Ubuntu 14.04, i mean, of course
<brainwash> elhoir_: you could try to start steam on a new user account, or after moving the steam folders, so steam would start with a fresh config
<brainwash> to verify the bug/crash
<brainwash> on top of that, you should ask the people in #ubuntu-steam
<elhoir_> brainwash, or, delete the steam folders, so that i run as im a new user...... right?
<elhoir_> ah, ok, i didnt know that chaqnnel
<elhoir_> thats what im looking for
<elhoir_> thanks! :)
<brainwash> well, simply renaming the folders would do it
<brainwash> in case want to restore them
<elhoir_> brainwash, and.... which ones?
<elhoir_> .local/share/Steam ?
<brainwash> and .steam I guess
<elhoir_> done, lets see :)
<elhoir_> updating steam....
<brainwash> I did start steam like 3 or 4 days ago and it worked like always, no crash
<brainwash> it's a new issue, right?
<brainwash> or did you just install steam on a fresh 14.04 installation?
<elhoir_> no, not fresh
<brainwash> ok
<elhoir_> im upgrading UBuntu since 11.10 :P
<brainwash> sadly I cannot access my test machine right now to launch steam :/
<elhoir_> its ok, no problema, thanks anyway
<elhoir_> ah-ha, steam works now
<elhoir_> a local problem in my computer
<elhoir_> solved
<brainwash> great :)
<elhoir_> thank you all guys
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all !
<Mapley> ...
<Mapley> ops ^
<elhoir_> im getting countinuous kernel panics after a while in my laptop :/
<elhoir_> no idea why
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-26
<Mapley> ...these funkyhats
<guest47230> hi. i am needing help installing orinoco_cs driver. can anyone help me with this? or know of a webpage that will shed some light on this procedure?
<Andy__> hello, i have a problem with my lenovo notebook http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417327/ sometimes is the wlan interrupted und after the suspend-mode the wlan-cart is deactivated oder missed
<Andy__> the wlan is Intel Wireless 7260
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mar77i> so. lens isn't showing anything, .xsession-errors is empty, the ubuntu one tray doesn't disappear... did I mention things "in general" just work? :)
<mar77i> but that unity-lens/dash thing being empty is a bit annoying. this isn't my machine, and I did switch my friend's machine to gnome-shell in the past, so he knows how to deal with it basically.
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: from the channel topic message  --> Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. hehe
<onetinsoldier> yes, it's broken here. gnome-terminal does not come up correctly when i start it. it opens ups looking like an rxvt terminal. if i open nautilus, then minimize it, then try to restore it, compiz is locked up
<mar77i> not the same here.
<mar77i> gnome-terminal started from C-A-T works fine and looks like ubuntu w/ borders. nautilus, firefox, flash etc. work fine with minimization on ati. the only thing is that dash is empty.
<onetinsoldier> roger. i haven't updated in several days. it might also be i'm missing a package or something
<onetinsoldier> perhaps i should update, reboot, and come back
<onetinsoldier> but i had been having that problem for some time, and just decided to use kde, which had a recent nice release to 4.12.0
<onetinsoldier> i'm also using an ati video card here with fglrx driver
<mar77i> hmm. I never got far with fglrx. it kept being the fasted way to brickage
<onetinsoldier> works good here for me. you do initialize the driver after installing fglrx, and then reboot, correct? with the following command --> aticonfig --initial
<onetinsoldier> i like having hardware accelerated opengl "compositing" working if i can. for that i believe the fglrx driver is needed. so i install it when/if i can
<onetinsoldier> but i think whether you can use the fglrx driver depends on how old your video card is
<mar77i> hmm. that just works here. fglrx doesn't look like what I want (ageing video card)
<mar77i> also, blob. I don't like those nvidia blobs either, if ever I'd own a card that just did nouveau
<mar77i> but nah, I don't :)
<onetinsoldier> i hear you
<onetinsoldier> i'm going to fully update right now. then reboot. i'll try the ubuntu/compiz desktop after i reboot, but i don't expect it to last long
<onetinsoldier> it's installing all the updates now
<onetinsoldier> i'll be back after a reboot. good luck all
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: hello. the ubuntu/compiz desktop is working ok here, so far. gnome-terminal too. i have not tried to open up nautilus file manager, then minimize and restore it yet though.
<mar77i> how about dash search?
<onetinsoldier> but so far, so good
<onetinsoldier> works fine
<mar77i> hmm
<onetinsoldier> as far as i can tell. i haven't had a problem with it ever since i installed trusty
<mar77i> I should strace/ltrace that thing
<mar77i> I just threw in gnome shell for now :)
<onetinsoldier> might help to give you some insight into the problem
<mar77i> tbh I'm starving
<onetinsoldier> oh, well don't starve yourself to death! :-)
<onetinsoldier> i can e-mail you a hamburger ;-)
<mar77i> hmm. plus this week's worth of mailing lists :(
<onetinsoldier> lol
<user82_> hi. is there a wiki entry on planned and achieved features/changes for 14.04?
<Daekdroom> user82_, there are blueprints in launchpad
<user82_> Daekdroom, where would i search for those? i am not exactly familiar
<Daekdroom> user82_, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty
<user82_> thank you very much
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-27
<ThomasB> I've been running Ubuntu 12.04 for the last two years, and I just really broke it :/ I'm now considering getting the daily build of 14.04. I understand all the risks of doing so, but could someone give me a general idea of how stable / unstable it actually is?
<elfy> well - in general stability is quite good as the really unstable parts are usually in the proposed repos - which is disabled by default
<elfy> on a specific note xubuntu is stable - not used or looked at ubuntu this cycle yet
<elfy> I'd be inclined to suggest installing it/fixing 12.04 and then fall back if necessary to 12.04
<elfy> I'd not suggest installing just 14.04 and having nothing to fall back to
<elfy> or - install 14.04 twice and have one not updated as frequently
<ThomasB> Eh, I ran 12.04 in the early beta stages and it worked quite well for me. I think I'm going to just go ahead and install 14.04 and see how it works. If it's a disaster then I'll just reinstall 12.04. I'd just like to install it now and get it out of the way so I don't have to in a couple months. I figured I'd do that now, since I'm swapping out some hard drives and other stuff now as well.
<elfy> well - that's up to you of course - just giving you some options, personally I've been running 14 since a couple of weeks into it
<ThomasB-laptop> I got 14.04
<ThomasB-laptop> it's quite a nice experience so far
<elfy> ThomasB-laptop: :)
<brainwash> ThomasB: using 14.04 you will receive many updates (daily basis), some of them might even break things temporary
<ThomasB> yes, I'm more or less fine with that
<brainwash> are you also fine with reporting bugs? :)
<ThomasB> yeah, i plan on doing that
<brainwash> great, I hope you will enjoy 14.04
<ThomasB> thank you!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<darklight_> is there a chance for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/775434 to be fixed? honestly it's a moronic design for shortcuts to be hardcoded and nobody seems to fix it release after release
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775434 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Make Unity keyboard shortcuts configurable" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-28
<Tex> New here hi room
<penguin42> Hi Tex
<ThomasB> hi
<lotuspsychje> ive read that 14.04 will support ssd TRIM by default, anyone saw signs of that yet?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sergio-br2> hi
<penguin42> hey
<hyper_ch> hi there, testing alpha 1 and I notcied I can't boot into kde... I get to lightdm that asks for my password and then it just freezes.... using kernel 3.11 from saucy is no problem
<hyper_ch> is there a way to troubleshoot that?
<penguin42> hyper_ch: 1st question is how frozen is it; does capslock work? Does the mouse still move?
<hyper_ch> penguin42: nothing works... not even fall back to a terminal with alt-f2
<penguin42> that's ctrl-alt-f2
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Have you got another machine you can ssh into it when it's in that state?
<penguin42> hyper_ch: The other place I'd look is /var/log/lightdm
<hyper_ch> sorry, I meant ctrl-alf + f2
<hyper_ch> well, having an Optimus platform and I was eager to test out since that should now be supported in the kernel instead of bumblebee
<hyper_ch> upon next reboot I'll try 3.12 and check then lightdm log
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Yeh so there are a bunch of separate logs in there; for X when lightdm runs it, for lightdm itself and for the greeter that actually takes your password
<hyper_ch> just found that out :)
<penguin42> hyper_ch: If you have something else on the network it's worth seeing if you can ssh in to see what state it's in
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I figured I won't try to ssh in since fallback to teminal didn't work but I might do so :)
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Yeh I mean it's worth a go - it all depends what broke
<hyper_ch> thx
<hyper_ch> trying tomorrow
<penguin42> If just the display stuff that's screwed then ssh in and you might be able to see a bit more
<penguin42> Being optimus, I'd also try dissabling that and see if it survives
<hyper_ch> not even sure if I can disable optimus
<hyper_ch> been a long time since I checked the bios
<penguin42> the ones I've used have a 3 way choice between intel only, nvidia only, optimus mode
<hyper_ch> not sure if mine offers that
<hyper_ch> as said, been a while
<hyper_ch> btw, there's still problem with manual encryption selection upon installaion
<hyper_ch> chose manual partitioning, make 1st partition for boot, make 2nd partition and select for encryption --> then you're screwed because installer doesn't continue
<hyper_ch> so I still use the 12.04.3 alternate installed and do a release-upgrade
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-29
<lotuspsychje> welcome :p
<lotuspsychje> that ubuntu-gnome is something else then ubuntu+ untiy?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> howdy
<lotuspsychje> ive seen that omgubuntu page with ubuntu-gnome ubuntu-kde etc
<lotuspsychje> will that be the new standards, or will there be a plain ubuntu with unity?
<lotuspsychje> right i found it: regular ubuntu not released yet
<WhatIsTheMatrix> where is the omgubuntu page?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-14-04-alpha-1-released
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is it just www.omgubuntu.com
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ?
<lotuspsychje> Now, before anyone gets too excited, regular Ubuntu isn’t part of this milestone (it only takes part in the beta, due March 27th)
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to 12.04 for now then :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> oh hai tahr
<lotuspsychje> lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-GNOME-14-04-LTS-Alpha-1-Trusty-Tahr-Officially-Released-Screenshot-Tour-411062.shtml
<lotuspsychje> screenshots lookin nicely
<WhatIsTheMatrix> going there now
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah, nice screenies
<lotuspsychje> can you tinypic yours?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> you mean a screenshot of my desktop?
<lotuspsychje> yeah im always curious :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i haven't had good luck with the ubuntu/unity desktop. it seems to lock up after a while. i'm in kde
<WhatIsTheMatrix> and i should say more
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: this is my 12.04 64bit with samsung 120gig ssd: http://oi42.tinypic.com/2ez605h.jpg
<WhatIsTheMatrix> this guy HeathHayle talked me into using a script to install a fairly encompassing theme for the unbuntu/unity desktop that was made of older version of ubuntu. it was made for 13.04, called Macbuntu
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> i always loved ubuntu eyecandy
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it seemed to install okay
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i would need to leave kde and go into the ubuntu desktop. need some time to get the pic and post it
<lotuspsychje> you can screen your kde aswell
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah. sure. give me  a few minutes plz
<lotuspsychje> ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> will i need to make an account on tinypic?
<lotuspsychje> no just upload
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i have a screenshot from a the ubuntu desktop from a while back that i'll upload, but i should take a new one with the Macbuntu theme to upload
<lotuspsychje> i love them all
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cool
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/?q=ubuntu&offset=72
<WhatIsTheMatrix> http://tinypic.com/r/tyvlw/5
<lotuspsychje> nice one mate
<WhatIsTheMatrix> those deviant art ones are really nice. i haven't set up any WM's to look real pretty for screenshots
<WhatIsTheMatrix> well, the Macbuntu theme is actually pretty sweet looking imo
<lotuspsychje> oldskool can be nice aswell
<lotuspsychje> minimal and default is also a form of eyecandy
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ok, let me go into Ubuntu/Unity and try and get a screenshot of the Macbuntu themed desktop
<lotuspsychje> cool
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it might lock on me after a bit and cause me to need to reboot, but i'll give it a whirl
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hello there lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> wb
<WhatIsTheMatrix> thx
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ok, just took the screenie. i think you'll like it. hang on...
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<WhatIsTheMatrix> http://tinypic.com/r/2mi0ot4/5
<WhatIsTheMatrix> http://tinypic.com/r/2wqee51/5
<lotuspsychje> oh sweet!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol untiy and mac os x dock
<lotuspsychje> strange to see them both lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> no doubt
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it's docky of course
<lotuspsychje> always loved mac themes
<lotuspsychje> and mac wallpapers
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i'm not really familiar at all with macs
<lotuspsychje> but be back later mate
<WhatIsTheMatrix> this is probably the most exposure i have to mac
<lotuspsychje> brb
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay, cool. late here
<WhatIsTheMatrix> #part be back in a bit
<WhatIsTheMatrix> oops
<WhatIsTheMatrix> howdy lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: hey im back
<WhatIsTheMatrix> just got back myself
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i left and fully updated, rebooted, and just got back too
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> ive read 14.04 will support TRIM by default
<lotuspsychje> good for my ssd :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i updated recently and hadn't hung out in the ubuntu desktop. but it seemed more stable so far. it didn't lock up on me. but firefox did. i had to force quit it. don't have that problem in kde
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cool. what is TRIM?
<lotuspsychje> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trim_%28computing%29
<WhatIsTheMatrix> also on the ubuntu desktop, the wallpaper doesn't take my change. it shows in appearance as the wallpaper i selected, and it also shows the wallpaper i select in the gnome-tweak-tool. but...
<lotuspsychje> did you try starting firefox from terminal, maybe an error shows up
<WhatIsTheMatrix> my wallpaper stays the same as from from login display manager
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i might try hsetroot to set the wallpaper and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: im using ubuntu-tweak for the login background
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: sure you don't mean unity-tweak-tool?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-tweak
<lotuspsychje> lemme get you url
<WhatIsTheMatrix> roger... i know of it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nvm the url
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i have to remeber you using  12.04
<lotuspsychje> some find it a dangerous app
<lotuspsychje> never had an issue with it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> and you need to remember i'm using 14.04 :-)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i serously doubt  they have a 14.04 version ;-)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> seriously*
<lotuspsychje> well the .deb is all version, maybe it will just work on trusty
<lotuspsychje> you could be the first to findout :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ubuntu-tweak doesn't usually get released for for a new version of ubuntu, until after it's been out for a while
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i'm not even going to touch it, until he releases a 14.04 version
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hehe
<lotuspsychje> im addicted at my fav apps
<lotuspsychje> im also waiting a stable touch for tablets
<WhatIsTheMatrix> even then, as you said, some find it dangerous
<WhatIsTheMatrix> you have a tablet?
<lotuspsychje> not yet, i was thrilled to by a nexus7
<lotuspsychje> but it seems not very stable yet
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i've only ever had desktop pc's myself
<lotuspsychje> well stable perhaps, but alot of work still
<lotuspsychje> im on a netbook and got desktop
<lotuspsychje> both with ssd
<WhatIsTheMatrix> how much have you used it? you like it/thrilled with it even though it's a lot of work?
<lotuspsychje> no i did not buy it yet
<lotuspsychje> cause its not perfect yet
<lotuspsychje> i hear next year will release an ubuntu phone
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ahh, rgr
<lotuspsychje> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> im also planning to install trusty on every machine for users
<lotuspsychje> 5 years support sounds sweet
<WhatIsTheMatrix> wow
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i didn't know 5 years support
<lotuspsychje> its lts right
<WhatIsTheMatrix> really?
<lotuspsychje> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ahh, i see. nice
<lotuspsychje> thats why i fell back to 12.04
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<lotuspsychje> to have a smooth upgrade to lts trusty
<lotuspsychje> i was on 13.04 also rocksolid
<WhatIsTheMatrix> a lot of the time i'm running the bleeding edge
<lotuspsychje> but supports ends soon
<WhatIsTheMatrix> but i'm pretty much planning on using trusty for a long time
<lotuspsychje> me2
<lotuspsychje> would love to help test
<lotuspsychje> but not the gnome version
<lotuspsychje> the unity one
<lotuspsychje> ill be patient till march :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<WhatIsTheMatrix> you ever compile stuff from source?
<lotuspsychje> no, i rather search pro packages and use them
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<lotuspsychje> and tweak myself a bit
<lotuspsychje> you know colortail?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> no. i think i've seen the name before though
<lotuspsychje> i use it to colorize syslog in realtime
<lotuspsychje> nice to see stuff in terminal
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !colorgcc
<lotuspsychje> colortail -f /var/log/syslog
<WhatIsTheMatrix> oops
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info colorgcc
<ubottu> colorgcc (source: colorgcc): Colorizer for GCC warning/error messages. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.2.0-10 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<lotuspsychje> oh nice
<lotuspsychje> didnt know that1
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that
<WhatIsTheMatrix> you have to compile stuff to use it though, of course
<WhatIsTheMatrix> the kde logviewer colorizes too
<lotuspsychje> oh really?
<lotuspsychje> whats packagename plz?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah... hang on
<lotuspsychje> i just love syntax highlighting
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info ksystemlog
<ubottu> ksystemlog (source: ksystemlog): system log viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 380 kB, installed size 954 kB
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<WhatIsTheMatrix> sure
<WhatIsTheMatrix>   * Colorize log lines depending on their severities
<lotuspsychje> hmm lol it wants to install kde aswell
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i like a lot of the window managers and de's
<lotuspsychje> you tested e17?
<lotuspsychje> enlightment
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it's something that i compiled recently. it's was rough. the end result...
<lotuspsychje> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.3-2 (trusty), package size 2400 kB, installed size 6387 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice and oldskool
<WhatIsTheMatrix> not stable... then they just come out with a new version just the other day. so...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i tried compiling the newer EFL, and it had libtool problems. i said the heck with this
<lotuspsychje> :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> 0.17.5 has been out for a while... then just the other day they released 0.18.1
<WhatIsTheMatrix> with newer EFL and Elementary
<lotuspsychje> nice
<WhatIsTheMatrix> EFL is the first thing to compile.. and i had problems. and with how much trouble i had alrady trying to get 0.17.5 all compiled and installed correctly, i gave up
<lotuspsychje> ic
<WhatIsTheMatrix> even though i did eventually get the previous version of EFL, Elementary, and the Elightenment WM to compile and install, it wasn't stable on here. but that might have been because
<WhatIsTheMatrix> of what i was compiling it and running it on... a testing OS
<lotuspsychje> cool
<WhatIsTheMatrix> like i said, the ubuntu desktop wasn't stable enough for me, until just recently
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it seems okay now though
<lotuspsychje> i loved 13.04, rocksolid for my machines
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<WhatIsTheMatrix> so why did you go back to 12.04 then?
<lotuspsychje> 13.04 support ends soon
<lotuspsychje> and 14.04 isnt out yet
<lotuspsychje> so
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ahh, rgr.
<lotuspsychje> 13.10 too much screen problems
<lotuspsychje> so ill switch to lts now
<lotuspsychje> and smooth upgrade to trusty
<ThomasB> I don't understand why dev time was cut back to nine months rather than a year
<ThomasB> A year allows people to feel around a new release and see whether they want to skip it or not
<ThomasB> *support
<lotuspsychje> i dont understand neither
<WhatIsTheMatrix> me either
<lotuspsychje> 13.04 was the most solid one in years... and support ends
<lotuspsychje> well maybe 14.04 will be even solid..
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: whats your first impression of speed/stability?
<lotuspsychje> ThomasB: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289814/why-is-the-life-of-ubuntu-13-04-so-short
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i don't know that i'm one that speak much to that, at least as far as speed goes. i haven't tried to put it through any paces
<lotuspsychje> okay
<WhatIsTheMatrix> someone would have to suggest some benchmarking tests for me to run
<WhatIsTheMatrix> but
<lotuspsychje> !benchmark
<ubottu> Packages for bechmarking your system include bonnie++ (for drives), glmark2 (for 3D graphics), netperf (for networking), mbw (for memory) - For more, issue the !terminal command « apt-cache search benchmark » - See also !testing
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it it does seem pretty nice. it's seems stable. it does seem plenty responsive from what i can tell
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> i recently tested my new ssd on the default disk managing tool from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> read speed: 270mb/sec lol
<hyper_ch> only problem I have is that I have to use the saucy kernel... currentl 3.12 just makes system freeze
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i think when i first installed about 6 or 7 weeks ago i had the kernel lock up a couple/few times
<lotuspsychje> ah
<WhatIsTheMatrix> but not long thereafter, after some updates, it was all good
<hyper_ch> it happens as soon as it wants to login from lightdm into kde....
<hyper_ch> total system freeze
<lotuspsychje> hyper_ch: you on the ubuntuKDE version?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i haven't had the kernel lock up on me since
<hyper_ch> doesn't everyone use kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> no
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: is on ubuntu-gnome
<hyper_ch> my guess is that it's related to the Optimus settings
<WhatIsTheMatrix> looks like i installed Oct 18
<hyper_ch> that sounds like the day alpha 1 was relased?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hyper_ch: why aren't you using kdm? i use it. it is my favorite display manager
<hyper_ch> kubuntu has use lightdm for some time now
<hyper_ch> and it's "light" :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i read the omgubuntu website this evening thanks to lotuspsychje, and it says that Alpha 1 was released on like Dec. 19
<WhatIsTheMatrix> so i guess it's only recently been considered alpha 1
<lotuspsychje> hyper_ch: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-14-04-alpha-1-released
<lotuspsychje> and for trim:
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/trim-ssd-support-enabled-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> lookin nice
<WhatIsTheMatrix> so, be able to install ubuntu onto a ssd drive and have good performance then?
<hyper_ch> takes me longer to type in my luks password than booting up kde :)
<lotuspsychje> its good performance already, but on other version you need manual tweaks
<hyper_ch> on ssd
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hyper_ch: what brand are you on?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr, nice indeed
<hyper_ch> 840pro 512gb
<lotuspsychje> i bought me samsung 840 evo 120gig
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> 99 euro
<hyper_ch> I need the space and went for pro because of MLC
<lotuspsychje> i hear you
<hyper_ch> but it's 5x the price :(
<lotuspsychje> yes their expensive
<lotuspsychje> 500+ right?
<hyper_ch> I paid somethign around 500
<hyper_ch> probably 499 or soemthing
<lotuspsychje> tought so
<lotuspsychje> samsung ssd rocks!
<lotuspsychje> hyper_ch: did you firmware upgraded?
<hyper_ch> when I bought it I did upgrade it
<hyper_ch> but that's been a while meanwhile
<lotuspsychje> i never firmwared it
<lotuspsychje> it cant be done from ubuntu right?
<hyper_ch> not sure
<lotuspsychje> kk
<hyper_ch> lotuspsychje: still here?
<lotuspsychje> yes sir
<lotuspsychje> sorry im tweaking ssd a bit
<lotuspsychje> did you do aswell?
<hyper_ch> you can update using their ISO and unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> hyper_ch: wont that harm the installed ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> just tested it, works fine
<lotuspsychje> improvements?
<hyper_ch> no idea :)
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> did you tweak your fstab?
<hyper_ch> already had that before
<hyper_ch> /dev/mapper/sda2_crypt /               ext4     noatime,nodiratime,discard,data=ordered,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hyper_ch> # /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<hyper_ch> UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx /boot           ext4    noatime,nodiratime,discard,data=ordered        0       2
<hyper_ch> and
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install sysfsutils
<hyper_ch> echo "block/sda/queue/scheduler = noop" | sudo tee -a "/etc/sysfs.conf"
<lotuspsychje> what does data=ordered do?
<hyper_ch> (from my install notes)
<hyper_ch> no idea, read that somewhere :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<hyper_ch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<hyper_ch> Add the data=writeback mounting option if you formatted the disk without journaling. Otherwise add data=ordered which sould be a good compromise between full journaling and none at all. See Ext4 Filesystem documentation for more details.
<lotuspsychje> nice tnx for the link
<lotuspsychje> you didnt run inti GUI ssd tweak tools?
<lotuspsychje> into
<hyper_ch> nah
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hyper_ch> since I have 16gb ram
<hyper_ch> I also mount /tmp as tmpfs
<hyper_ch> and a few other things also
<lotuspsychje> got that tmp trick in fstab too
<lotuspsychje> let me add your values too
<hyper_ch> tmpfs   /tmp            tmpfs   defaults        0       0
<hyper_ch> tmpfs   /var/log        tmpfs   defaults        0       0
<hyper_ch> tmpfs   /var/tmp        tmpfs   defaults        0       0
<hyper_ch> and since I don't like flash cookies and stuff
<hyper_ch> I   ln -s /tmp ~/.adobe/Flash_Player
<hyper_ch> and   ln -s /tmp ~/.macromedia
<hyper_ch> also I use chromium and set those flags in /etc/chromium-browser/default:    CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--disk-cache-dir=/tmp/cache/chromium --disk-cache-size=102400000  --memory-model=low"
<lotuspsychje> heres mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655947/
<hyper_ch> if you use apache, it has a problem with /var/log being tmpfs....
<hyper_ch> I think I need to disable the /var/log tmpfs issue when trying to get kernel 3.12 to run
<lotuspsychje> im on 12.04
<hyper_ch> otherwise I don't have a log :)
<lotuspsychje> and no apache
<lotuspsychje> and disabled 'quiet splash' from grub
<hyper_ch> http://paste.debian.net/72963/ :)
<hyper_ch> I add this part to grub2
<hyper_ch> so it auto-boots last used kernel
<hyper_ch> and gives a 5s timeout
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> i found quiet splash: off speeds up even more
<hyper_ch> :)
<lotuspsychje> brb need a reboot after grafix driver switch
<hyper_ch> going to troubleshoot now my kernel 3.12 problems
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> gl
<hyper_ch> thx
<hyper_ch> lotuspsychje: still putting stuff onto usb :)
<lotuspsychje> im switching drivers
<hyper_ch> why not upgrading the system? ;)
<lotuspsychje> seems like my ati drivers lag my login to desktop
<lotuspsychje> so they sugested loading radeon driver
<hyper_ch> I prefer intel/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> ati cam with the netbook :p
<hyper_ch> that's why I look in my notebooks to have at least intel available
<hyper_ch> least trouble
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<ThomasB> 14.04 has been awesome so far
<ThomasB> X has crashed a few times though :p
<hyper_ch> so, intersting... the gui completely freezes upon logging in with lightdm... ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't open up a terminal either... however I can ssh in from a different machine
<lotuspsychje> hyper_ch: you got a link to that firmware plz?
<hyper_ch> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/samsungssd/downloads.html
<lotuspsychje> tnx alot!
<hyper_ch> the iso work fine with unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> on usb?
<lotuspsychje> so that would be the evo 840 iso for me
<paulus68_1> do you take the windows or mac version
<hyper_ch> lotuspsychje: well, you can burn a cd or use unetbooting to put it onto a bootable usb stick :)
<hyper_ch> paulus68_1: ?
<hyper_ch> the iso is just firmware upgrade.... nothing else
<paulus68_1> ok
<lotuspsychje> so windows users
<lotuspsychje> because its a windows based computer right not a mac
<paulus68_1> ok
<hyper_ch> ?
<paulus68_1> yes
<lotuspsychje> paulus68_1: got himself also an ssd
<paulus68_1> and since we know eachother we are helping eachother out to improve the ssd performance to our ubuntu system
<hyper_ch> ah
<hyper_ch> ssds are great
<hyper_ch> if they only weren't as price
<hyper_ch> pricey
<lotuspsychje> true
<hyper_ch> so, submitted bug report :)
<lotuspsychje> brb lemme go try that firmware
<lotuspsychje> firmware mismatch lol
<lotuspsychje> failed
<hyper_ch> did you not download the right iso?
<lotuspsychje> 840 evo
<hyper_ch> that would be http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/samsungssd/downloads/Samsung_SSD_840_EVO_EXT0BB6Q.iso
<lotuspsychje> yes i did
<hyper_ch> you sure you have an evo?
<lotuspsychje> lemme find my book lol
<hyper_ch> for 99 for a 120 it could be pro
<lotuspsychje> no box doesnt say pro
<lotuspsychje> model: MZ-7TE120µ
<hyper_ch> SSD 840 EVO 2.5-inch SATA 120GB (Basic)
<hyper_ch> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7TE120BW
<hyper_ch> no idea :(
<lotuspsychje> yes thats the one
<hyper_ch> so, gotta hunt for some food now
<hyper_ch> (where hunt == to the shop)
<lotuspsychje> ah found a diff
<lotuspsychje> in the iso number
<lotuspsychje> lemme try this one
<hyper_ch> back from hunting :)
<hyper_ch> how did it go?
<lotuspsychje> now it says no suitable ssd's found
<hyper_ch> :(
<lotuspsychje> strange
<lotuspsychje> MZ-7TE120BW still thats the one i got
<hyper_ch> don't know :(
<lotuspsychje> tryed ahci to ide for firmware, did not work either
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ThomasB> sup
<SaberX01> Hey guys, I have a mirror setup for 12.04  -thru- 13.10  and I'd like to add 14.04 to it, can I simply add trusty to mirrorbuild.sh script to pull the repos?
<ikonia> it will change a lot
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-22
<pixelkat> ok
<pixelkat> has anyone got minecraft working on 15.04?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter what others are doing
<ikonia> state your problem
<ikonia> and wait for people to help
<HFSPLUS> waaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<Grant> Is it normal to have both "devel" and "vivid" suites in /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info ?
 * Grant is trying to figure out why his install is running on 3.16.0-24-generic. 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is standard. Version 218-2ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 3148 kB, installed size 16680 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<BluesKaj_> hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-24
<SuperEddy> GOD CAUSED 9 11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> o/
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-25
<BluesKaj_> Merry Christmas to all !
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: And to you sir
<BluesKaj_> thanks penguin42 , all the best to you
<BluesKaj_> was accused of pushing my religion on others, but I lust ignored the jerk...noy much goodwill there
<BluesKaj_>  not
<penguin42> well, it's not my religion, but I'll happily take the days public holiday and lie in bed, and discount chocolatey things
<BluesKaj_> exactly
<BluesKaj_> it's more of a tradition than religious celebration with most ppl anyway
<BluesKaj_> even with those of us who are born christian
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-26
<dale____> sudo apt-get update has problems on 15.04
<mahesh_> hi
<mahesh_> 1
<mahesh_> 1
<BluesKaj_> Happy Boxing Day to those who observe it :)
<elfy> hi BluesKaj_ - same to you and I hope you had a good one yesterday too :)
<BluesKaj_> Hi elfy, yes and same to you, hoping you had a Merry Christmas :)
<elfy> it was :)
 * penguin42 finishes off his pannatone
<BluesKaj_> ok, penguin42 what;s pannatone?
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panettone
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: First time I've had one, it's very nice
<BluesKaj_> penguin42, ahh, wife was mentioning that very cake-like bread from Italy , but nobody could think of the name, now we know ..thanks :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: Apparently they have a few different ones; this was very nice - very light and fluffy with lots of sultanas and candied peel
<BluesKaj_> sounds very good alright
<BluesKaj_> makes me hungry, think I'll have a slice of fruitcake with my coffee :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: Bizarrely I got it on discount at a recently opened chain of Danish supermarkets (Netto)
<penguin42> getting an Italian bread in the UK from a Danish supermarket....
<BluesKaj_> yeah, that's kinda cool
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-27
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<phunyguy> hey, what am I missing here.... I thought Unity 8 was going to be optional in 15.04?  I downloaded the latest live build, and I seem to have a half-working new-looking Unity that I can't get rid of.
<phunyguy> downloaded from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<phunyguy> nevermind.... not sure what happened now.  redownloaded, and got the correct one.
<phunyguy> le shrug
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-28
<moag> hi all, please is there a safe way to download kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<moag> like e.g. using https?
<mladoux> Hi, anyone know if 15.04 is going to be on systemd, or is it still on upstart, yes I realize it's still early dev, and I'm not installing it yet, I'm just curious.
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2>  i like using the latest version of any package, and a while ago i used Arch, and Arch uses the latest versions of everything. but now i use Ubuntu, and now i got version 14.10 and i thought why not upgrade to 15.04
<elichai2> 15.04, is "stable" as Arch? or less?
<dimitris> hello. I've installed kubuntu 15.04 alpha but I don't see any updates.Is this normal or I have a problem in repos' configuration?
<penguin42> dimitris: Do they appear if you do apt-get update  and upgrade from the command line ?
<dimitris> penguin42: no. They don't appear there either
 * penguin42 doesn't have a 15.04 to try with at the moment
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey elfy
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-21
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<curlyears> greetings.   I did the automatic update from realease 16.56 to releaae 16.57 and it crashed my system.  Can't boot, except from Live CD  )-:
<curlyears> of 14.04 LTS
<k1l> curlyears: where do you get that number from?
<k1l> are you talking about some old kernels?
<curlyears> k1|:  it  is part of the rlease # from Canonical
<k1l> curlyears: no that doesnt make sense.
<k1l> "the 5 is part of Cadillac"  that is what it sounds like. please describe more where you get that number from and what package or program its meant for.
<curlyears> no. Canonical offers a subscriptio n update service.  Automatically changes things up to represent the most current release of 14.04 LTS.  It is currently up to release # 16.57
<curlyears> as for packages, it can u[date any and all standard distro packages
<k1l> never heard of such a thing. do you have paid support from canonical?
<curlyears> K1|:   no, this was included in my 14.04 install CD, downloaded from Cannonical
<k1l> ok, so canonical has nothing to do with this
<k1l> you are talking about ubuntu
<curlyears> well, I am assuming it is from Canonical, or from ubuntu.com (org?)
<curlyears> OK.
<k1l> scratch canonical. you are talking about ubuntu if you dont have paid support from canonical
<curlyears> K1|:   II see.  thank you
<k1l> where did you get the numbers  16.56 from? what program or website did tell you that? in what context (program or package) was this number mentioned?
<TJ-> 16.57 is the kernel ABI numbering
<k1l> TJ-: i only found a 2.6 kernel with that number
<curlyears> every so often a box opens on my desktop infomring my that  my software is out of date, and n eeeds to be updated, and then offers me the opportunity to do so
<curlyears> ABI?
<k1l> curlyears: so you are running ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04?
<curlyears> my PROBLEM is, I can only boot from my Live CD, and I can't get it to recognize the 8GB USB thumb I want to use to back up my opersobnal files
<k1l> (on the install)
<TJ-> I suspect curlyears may mean "Ubuntu-lts-3.16.0-56.75_14.04.1"
<curlyears> K1|:  I am running 14.04 LTS, updated to whatever the 16.57 refers to
<curlyears> tj-  *yes*
<k1l> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<k1l> :)
<TJ-> it's the linux-lts-utopic  branches, latest being "Ubuntu-lts-3.16.0-57.77_14.04.1"
<TJ-> tip: kernel version map tables: http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html
<curlyears> AND IT SCREWED MY SYSTEM UP
<curlyears> oops, sowwy for the caps
<k1l> curlyears:  so when booting without the usbs, can you choose a older kernel in the grub booting menu? and try that?
<lotuspsychje> boot a previous kernel?
<curlyears> K1|   I can't even do that, because this boot-repair trick I dl-ed wiped out grub 2
<k1l> uh, it wiped grub?
<TJ-> I'm not quite sure why this is an ubuntu+1 issue? did you get redirected here because someone thought the 16.57 referred to 16.04 in-development?
<k1l> TJ-: yes, it was reported of using 16.04 from /etc/issue
<curlyears> TJ-:  probably.  I just need to know how to backup my files toa USB thuhmb or a CD
<k1l> for less confusion we could try to solve it here
<TJ-> k1l: agreed, I was just confirming the info
<curlyears> thank you guys.  I can't seem to locate either EFnet or freennode networks,m which both host ubuntu support channels.  The networks seem to have disappeared
<TJ-> curlyears: this is Freenode; these are THE support channels
<curlyears> oh, wait.  this IS freenode, couldn't find it yesterday
<curlyears> there were some very active ubuntu support channels undeer EFnet
<TJ-> curlyears: so, let's get clear what the situation is. You have at least 2 PCs. A good one you're chatting on IRC from, and the currently broken-boot PC?
<curlyears> no, I have one system.  Currently booted in Live CD versions of ubuntu
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, so we can use a chroot environment to fix it
<curlyears> TJ-    sounds good
<TJ-> curlyears: does the PC have UEFI firmware?
<curlyears> TJ-:  I don't ghonestly know.  what is UEFI?
<curlyears> (I have been away from the computer environemtn for a few years now, and what I did know I don;'t remember well)
<TJ-> curlyears: Do "dmesg | grep EFI" - get any results ?
<TJ-> curlyears: UEFI is the sucessor to BIOS firmware, and it affects the 'mode' the PC boots in and what boot loader files may be installed
<curlyears> *DAMN*there are 4 lines relating to EFI, it seems to have it, and it appears to be related to my graphics capabil;ity
<TJ-> curlyears: that's fine, so now lets find out if the Live ISO booted in EFI mode. Do "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" and tell us if you see any entries
<TJ-> curlyears: with UEFI firmware, it has a Legacy BIOS emulation option so you can still have a system boot in the BIOS mode. /sys/firmware/efi/ only exists when the boot mode was pure EFI
<curlyears> 4 files sand 5 dirs in that directory
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, so the Live has booted in EFI mode.
<TJ-> curlyears: and as it has networking we can easily get you to collect info in a pastebin. Do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" so the tool is installed
<curlyears> E: unable to locate package pastebininit
<genii> pastebinit, not pastebininit
<curlyears> OK.  done
<curlyears> next:?
<curlyears> hello?
<curlyears> am I lagged?
<TJ-> curlyears: don't worry; I have other things to do as well
<curlyears> sorry
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: use TAB if you wanna wake up someone
<lotuspsychje> !tab | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TJ-> curlyears: "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f; parted -l )"
<curlyears> Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver.
<TJ-> curlyears: and no pastebin URL ?
<curlyears> TJ:  pastebin: conmmand not found
<TJ-> I didn't give you that as a command
<curlyears> not sure where Live would have stored 'psatebin'  no HDDs
<TJ-> curlyears: type the command exactly as I gave it inside the " ... " marks
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128364/
<curlyears> TJ-  sorry...physical limitations, my typing isn't always accurate
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, well, it looks like the installed system is currently mounted at /media/ubuntu/b91
<curlyears> ahhhh
<TJ-> curlyears: and I'm going to guess that maybe its /boot/ file-system is /dev/sda1, so lets check with "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128396/
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, now let's create a chroot environment: "for N in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do mount --bind /$N /media/ubuntu/b91/$N; done"
<TJ-> curlyears: hang on, typo, missed out 'sudo': "for N in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$N /media/ubuntu/b91/$N; done"
<TJ-> curlyears: once that is done, enter into the chroot with "sudo chroot /media/ubuntu/b91"
<TJ-> curlyears: then you should do "mount -a"   and then "grub-install" and then, if no errors reported, "update-grub"
<curlyears> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<TJ-> curlyears: did you miss out the semi-colon before that ?
<curlyears> TJ-:  negative.  I copy-pasted it
<curlyears> had to add a 'sudo' in front of it, though
<TJ-> curlyears: the sudo goes after 'do' but before 'mount'
<TJ-> curlyears: maybe you got it on the wrong location?
<TJ-> I'm leaving now, I'll let someone else take over
<curlyears> claims mount: mount point /media/ubuntu/b91/'whatever' does not exist
<curlyears>  claims mount: mount point /media/ubuntu/b91/'whatever' does not exist
<curlyears> thank you ,  TJ-
<BluesKaj> curlyears, entry in /etc/fstab?
<curlyears> hang on, BluesKaj
<curlyears> BluesKaj:  when I try to cd into /etc on the HD it tells me "no such file or directory"
<curlyears> ??
<lordievader> curlyears: Wut? No /etc?
<BluesKaj> curlyears, try the run command (alt+F2) /etc/fstab
<curlyears> well, when I do an ls of the 500GB drive, from a term window, I see it.  And the file bropwser is graphicsa mode see it.  but if I attempt to cd to it, it says it isn't there.
<BluesKaj> why are you using cd?
<curlyears> weird:  when I do a cd to /etc, it says no such file or directory.  when I do suco cd /etc  it says sudo:  cd:  command nnot found
<BluesKaj> curlyears, what are you attemting to do btw ? i just joined so i didn't see your interaction with TJ-
<curlyears> Bluesky: when I appled the 16.57 update from ubuntu, it wiped out my systems ability to boot
<curlyears> s/suco/sudo/
<curlyears> I've bveen fighting with this for about 116 hours, between yesterday and today.
<curlyears> I either need to rec over the ability to boot, or I need a way to backup my personal files offf thwe HAD, so I can re-install
<curlyears> 16 hours
<curlyears> *wah*
<curlyears> (-:
<TJ-> I'm back :)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: curlyears has a broken boot for a BIOS/MBR install on a UEFI-based PC, previous commands showed the root-fs of the system is mounted at /media/ubuntu/b91
<TJ-> BluesKaj: curlyears lsblk, parted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128364/
<TJ-> BluesKaj: curlyears: blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128396/
<TJ-> curlyears: what does "ls -latr /media/ubuntu/" show?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, glad you're back, I'm not so great with UEFI stuff
<curlyears> three dirs: this  b9164e05-7a4a-4f9e-913f-ba41f1b54b97 and . and ..
<curlyears> hi TJ-
<curlyears> alright!   I managed to cd to the HD
<curlyears> \I anm assuing that b91 plus 'uuid' of the device
<curlyears> \?
<curlyears> dang it.  I keep forgetting to switch windows
<curlyears> why does the Live CD fail to recpgnize the 8GB USB thumb I have plugged in when it boots?
<curlyears> hmmm...the fstab.d directory is empty
<TJ-> curlyears: re that "b9164e05-7a4a-4f9e-913f-ba41f1b54b97" vs the early command output with only "b91" - that tells me you're not issuing the commands I asked you to do, and are consequently truncating the command output, which makes it impossible to effectively help you
<curlyears> TJ:  I copied and pasted them without changing them at all    )-:
<TJ-> curlyears: do you mean you copied the output of the commands manually to the web-site pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<curlyears> no.
<curlyears> i copied the commands off the
<curlyears> no,
<curlyears> i copied the commands from the
<curlyears> iRC window to the terminal window, and then pasted
<TJ-> because line 6 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128364/  is truncated; and that wouldn't happen if using a the command pipeline I provided. We should be seeing not "/edia/ubuntu/b91" there, but "/media/ubuntu/b9164e05-7a4a-4f9e-913f-ba41f1b54b97"
<curlyears> hmmm.  I don't know what went wrong )-:
<TJ-> curlyears: the literal command being executed is "pastebinit" - that is actually /usr/bin/pastebinit... it collects all the output from the commands inside the <( ... ) sub-shell and sends it to the Ubuntu pastebin server. It then writes to the terminal the URL of the pastebin, which you pass on to us.
<TJ-> curlyears: is that what you did?
<TJ-> curlyears: I'm trying to the 100% precise here because it's little things like this that make diagnosing and fixing issues much more difficult if there's some miscommunication
<TJ-> s/to the/to be/
<curlyears> OK...shall we tyr again?
<TJ-> let me give you an example in a pastebin, maybe that'll clear it up :)
<curlyears> how do I access the pastebin?
<curlyears> for incoming stuff
<curlyears> oh, I see:  hjttp://pastebinubuntu/#/
<TJ-> curlyears: I was about to give you an example, but the Ubuntu server has started timing out!
<curlyears> TJ-:  do you happen to be Lithuanian
<TJ-> curlyears: No, British
<curlyears> Ah, how're thiings  in Jolly Old?
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, take a look at this, it shows how at the shell prompt '$' I issue the entire command... I see some errors reported then the final output is a line with the URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/14129118/ - the URL that command writes to terminal is what you should pass on to us when we ask you to run the 'pastebinit' command
<curlyears> that figuresd.  I tend to have somepretty deplorable luck
<TJ-> curlyears: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/14129136/
<TJ-> curlyears: I'm trying to be 100% certain you're executing the command including the 'pastebinit <(' part
<TJ-> curlyears: when I provide you commands to execute, you use *everything* inside the double-quote " marks
<TJ-> curlyears: anyhow, now we know where things are, lets get on with fixing your issue.
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14129167/
<curlyears> of course.
<TJ-> curlyears: do "sudo mkdir /target; mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target"
<TJ-> curlyears: no, stop, I mistyped again! wait a mo
<TJ-> curlyears: do "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target"
<curlyears> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/target’: File exists
 * genii gets TJ- a coffee
<TJ-> curlyears: hmmm, you've already been doing some work on this then?
<TJ-> genii: bring me the barrel!
 * genii rolls out the barrel
 * TJ- hides behind the seigfried Line
<curlyears> mount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root already mounted or /target busy
<curlyears> mount: according to mtab, /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root is already mounted on /target
<curlyears> ah
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, so you've already been doing 'stuff' in this live session then?
<curlyears> that's a good thing, right?
<TJ-> curlyears: "pastebinit <( mount )"
<curlyears> no, I think what happened is the command failed after the creation and mount, then i RABN IT AGAIN.
<penguin42> hmm pastebinit really needs to be more automatic for this type of thing
<TJ-> *more* automatic?
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14129257/
<penguin42> TJ-: Yeh, start a pastebin shell; all output goes to it
<TJ-> penguin42: oh, you mean our new project. talk to daftykins in -discuss, we have a surprise waiting there
<penguin42> TJ-: Ah good if someone is doing that
<TJ-> penguin42: yeah, I'm writing it and putting a site up for it
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, now do "sudo umount /media/ubuntu/b9164e05-7a4a-4f9e-913f-ba41f1b54b97 "
<penguin42> TJ-: Perhaps it can also end the tyranny of people doing teleconference demonstrations of shell stuff where you end up with the text being rendered into their terminal, it being screen scraped, badly video encoded, transmitted at high bit rate and then messed up in your browser; when it was just text
<TJ-> curlyears: then do: ""for N in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$N /target/$N; done"
<TJ-> penguin42: yeah; simply 'bash -c script -f /dev/tcp/squoo.sh/112' or similar
<penguin42> nod
<w0jtas1> hello is it possible to install 16.04 for tests ? i have missing package when trying "cups-filters : Depends: liblouisutdml-bin but it is not installable"
<curlyears> OK
<TJ-> curlyears: right, so you've done that "for N in .." command? If so, then you can now enter into the broken system with "sudo chroot /target"
<curlyears> that seems to hacve worked )-:
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, so now inside that system you're now the superuser, so no need for 'sudo' for the commands
<curlyears> ok, no sudo
<TJ-> curlyears: ensure all the required file-systems are mounted as per its /etc/fstab:  "mount -a"
<slidinghorn> w0jtas1: have you tried installing that package manually?  sudo apt-get install liblouisutdml-bin
<curlyears> are you telling me to "mount -a"?
<w0jtas1> slidinghorn: that's during system install ( net installer )
<slidinghorn> w0jtas1: and you're attempting to install 16.04?
<curlyears> TJ-:   all mounted with no errors
<w0jtas1> yes 16.04
<curlyears> as long as were at this, how do I cause 14.04 to recognize the new harddrive I've installed, and get it mounted?  this uuid stuff is new to  mwe and very puzzling\
<w0jtas1> slidinghorn: yes 16.04
<slidinghorn> w0jtas1: where did you get a netinstall iimage for 16.04?  I'm not seeing one on the site.
<TJ-> curlyears: sorry, had to go do some things. Back now.
<CryptoSiD> anyone using letsencrypt on xenial?
<curlyears> s'OK, thanks TJ-
<CryptoSiD> i have a segmentation fault now, was working fine last week
<OerHeks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<w0jtas1> slidinghorn: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<TJ-> curlyears: first lets ensure the target has network connectivity: "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8"
<w0jtas1> ubuntu packages find this package, weird :/ http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/liblouisutdml-bin
<curlyears> yep, that worked
<TJ-> curlyears: and now let's check it also has DNS name resolution: "ping -c 5 google-public-dns-a.google.com"
<TJ-> curlyears: that's the name for the 8.8.8.8 IPv4 address; so you're pinging the same host again
<TJ-> curlyears: ok, now install the pastebinit package in case it isn't already installed: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<slidinghorn> w0jtas1: you've verified the image, correct?  (just covering bases)
<w0jtas1> slidinghorn, yes, i will try tomorrow morning using official mirror, maybe my apt-mirror is freaking as in nl mirror i can see such Package in Packages but not after doing mirror
<w0jtas1> ok, nl mirror went through, mhmm weird
<w0jtas1> must've been update and package added in last minutes
<w0jtas1> ok, nvmd
<BluesKaj> w0jtas1, any packages installed via ppa?
<w0jtas1> BluesKaj, nope i am doing fresh system install
<BluesKaj> w0jtas1, good idea..ok
<w0jtas1> ah nope, failed again :/
<w0jtas1> ok gotta go, "Package 'liblouisutdml-bin' has no installation candidate" dunno why :/
<penguin42> w0jtas1: You do get some broken packages during development, so it's not unusual
<curlyears> yep, dns works
<w0jtas1> hmm looks like i can't install anything from universe repository
<penguin42> it's not normally that broken - what are you trying to install?
<w0jtas1> now tried nginx for example few different random packages
<w0jtas1> ok really must leave now, launched installation from official mirror, maybe it's mi local mirror broken
<penguin42> w0jtas1: nginx ok here
<penguin42> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyUR1_19KAM
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> ignore that
<w0jtas1> must be apt-mirror breaking for me then, each single package was failing for me
<penguin42> I mean Setting up nginx (1.9.6-2ubuntu1) ...
<w0jtas1> now reinstalling from main mirror
<w0jtas1> will see in the morning, cya
<curlyears> E: Opening configuration file 5 - ifstream::ifstream (2: No such file or directory)
<curlyears>  when I triesd to install pastebiin
<curlyears> E: Opening configuration file 5 - ifstream::ifstream (2: No such file or directory)  when I tried to install pastebinit
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> E: Opening configuration file 5 - ifstream::ifstream (2: No such file or directory)  when I try to instrall pastebinit that way
<curlyears> E: Opening configuration file 5 - ifstream::ifstream (2: No such file or directory)  when I try to instrall pastebinit that way
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> .
<curlyears> lll
<curlyears> lll
<nicomachus> !paste curlyears
<nicomachus> !paste | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<curlyears> sorry....I am having difficulties with my client:  KiwiIRC
<curlyears> that's better\
<curlyears> TJ-:  is my system ready to reboot into normal mode?
<curlyears> OK, while I wait for TJ-:   hhow do I "install" a new HD so ubuntu (14.04 LTS) sees it and mounts it?
<k1l> if its technically installed ubuntu should list them on "sudo parted -l"
<curlyears> with thhis new EFI stuff, I don't recognize the mass storage method
<k1l> efi doesnt related to hdds
<curlyears> k1\;  excuse me: with the newer ubuntus then.  All this multi-digit "uuid" stuff is a mystery to m e\
<curlyears> for example: how do I mount a USB thumb as a drive?
<curlyears> I knnow this is a 16-* channel, but I couldn't find any good assistanc e anywhere else
<k1l> uuid is just a unique name for a partition sind the "sda5" might change when you change the partitions or some mainboards change them every boot.
<k1l> this is not new. uuids are there since some years
<genii> Quite a few years
<curlyears> OK.. such large numbers of digits makes them somewhat inconvenient tyo handle thouogh )-:
<k1l> curlyears: most times that should be done automatic by your filebrowser like nautlius. if nautilus doesnt do it there might be an issue.
<penguin42> curlyears: tab-complete
<k1l> curlyears: see "dmesg" after you put the usb in
<curlyears> \genii:  last time I played around with anything technicL UNDER UBUNTU WAS ABOUT 5-6 YEARS AGO
<genii> curlyears: Mounting by UUID has been since 8.04
<genii> ...so more than 5-6 years
<curlyears> well, I guess I don't know what to look for in the output from dmesg
<k1l> then pastebin it
<curlyears> genii:  well, however long it's been, I don't know howto use the "uuid" approach.
<curlyears> I also don't understand how to moount additiional devices, since editing of fstab is prohibited by the OS
<penguin42> curlyears: You're still allowed to add stuff to /etc/fstab
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14130961/   <-  output from my dmesg command
<curlyears> penquin42  when I have tried to edit fstab, the OS tells me that isn't permitted.  Even when doingh it with sudo
<penguin42> curlyears: Your USB device is apparently unpartitioned
<curlyears> where the penguib: of course, it's brand new.  How do I prepare it?
<curlyears> and where the **** is fstab?  I see /etc/fstab.d, which is empty
<k1l> curlyears: you are using a live-system right?
<curlyears> k1|   yes, but TJ- got me chroot to my system HD
<k1l> ok, yo you dont need to use fstab to mount usb drives.
<curlyears> how do ZI mount USB crives, then?
<curlyears> (I am also trying to get a new HDD I installed mounted permanently)
<curlyears> if I could mount this USB, I cou.ld back  up my personal files, and just reinstall ubuntu.
<k1l> i dont see anything related a new usb pendrive been put into the pc on that dmesg output
<k1l> so did you do this: put usb drive in, type dmesg in terminal, pastbin the output?
<curlyears> k1|   neither did I.  I used the system check that comes on the install CD to check the system, and my hardware automatically detects USB insertions and removals, so what am I doing wrong?
<curlyears> the USB drive is in, and has been since I booted the system earlier
<curlyears> I believe the system sees the new HDD as /dev/sdb, soihow do I mount it?
<k1l> curlyears: we cant know such details if you dont tell them.
<k1l> curlyears: so please pastebin a "sudo parted -l"
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131066/
<k1l> curlyears: always keep in mind that its support though a cable. we dont see or know what you do.
<curlyears> I removed the USB drive from the external hub, and reinstalled it into the front panel.  that isd my new dmesg
<curlyears> pastebinit <(parted -l) results in an error
<curlyears> Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver.
<genii> Most likely because parted has issues from inside your chroot
<curlyears> genii   great
<genii> k1l: As I understand they are in a chroot onto the root of their previous failed installation
<curlyears> correct, genii
<k1l> ah ok
<k1l> so that dmesg is not helping either
<genii> Yes, exactly
<curlyears> where would the USB thumb appear in /dev?
<curlyears> I need to have access to some other mass storgae device than my main HDD, I don't care what it is
<curlyears> doggone it.
<curlyears> do you know I've been in here about 5 hours so far today.  You guys are great]
<curlyears> I truly appreciate the off-topic assistance
<k1l> is this chroot still needed?
<curlyears> \can I reboot from my HD agasin?
<k1l> i dont know what that chroot was needed for and if its still needed
<curlyears> k1|  me neither.  TJ- had me do it.
<genii> You will probably need to exit the chroot, bind-mount /proc, /dev/, and /sys to the corresponding directory of your old install which I think was in /media somewhere. Also to cp /etc/resolv.conf to the mounted resolv.conf
<genii> k1l: I believe the original point of the exercise was to get grub installed properly onto the drive, which was not booting
<curlyears> I do not understand all that genii.  Can you give it to  me one command/action per line?
<curlyears> yes, that was it, genii.  how do I check to be certain that it is?
<TJ-> curlyears: sorry, been on another system. The chroot /target is for fixing the boot loader failure. The missing USB device had nothing to do with that
<curlyears> TJ- well, let's continue with the boopt-loader than
<curlyears> and welcome back!
<curlyears> no one else seemed to understand why I was chroot-ed, and so I was trying to deal with this mounting thing in the meantime]
<curlyears> s/than/then
<TJ-> curlyears: Right, what was the last command I gave you that you executed?
<TJ-> curlyears: I think it was ensuring the 'pastebinit' package is installed in the chroot ?
<curlyears> uhm....I donm't recall...hang on
<curlyears> yes, that's correct, TJ-, and yes, it is
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, lets gather some info then: "pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab; mount; ls -latr /boot/ )"
<genii> TJ-: From what I can tell, you had them mount proc sys dev dev/pts to /target instead of somewhere in /media
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131329/
<TJ-> curlyears: ok you're not in the chroot, so "sudo chroot /target"  then "which pastebinit" - if that command doesn't return with "/usr/bin/pastebinit" do "apt-get install pastebinit" then do "pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab; mount; ls -latr /boot/ )"
<curlyears> E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<genii> From what I can make of backscroll, the hd to which ubuntu was installed was seen at /media/ubuntu/b9164e05-7a4a-4f9e-913f-ba41f1b54b97  which you had them un-mount, but no hd was ever mounted to /target, just the dev proc sys and so on
<curlyears> genii:   well my normal filesystem is present onm the /target
<TJ-> genii: right, we unmounted that and mounted the file-system at /target/
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, please do "cat /etc/issue" and tell us, in here, what it reports?
<TJ-> genii: then we bind-mounted the virtual file-systems under /target/ and chroot-ed in
<curlyears> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, so if the pastebinit package is not available that suggests the source.list is bad. Type "exit" to leave the chroot and get back to the Live environment
<TJ-> curlyears: then do "pastebinit /target/etc/apt/{sources.list,sources.list.d/*} "
<genii> TJ-: Alternately, the chroot resolv.conf may not know anything
<curlyears> OK, back to the ubuntu2ubuntu;~$ prompt
<TJ-> genii: possibly, yes, but earlier we did 2 ping tests with both IP and hostnames and both worked, to ensure there is full connectivity within the chroot
<curlyears> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<TJ-> curlyears: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /target/etc/apt/ )"
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131470/
<genii> Yes, zero legth sources.list there
<genii> *length
<TJ-> curlyears: and now "pastebinit <( ls -latr /target/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ )"
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131514/
<k1l> did i read that dmesg right, that its a btrfs on a raid?
<curlyears> k1|  on whose dmesg?
<k1l> curlyears: on your
<curlyears> k1|  my MB supports a RAID configuration, but it is not being used, no.  I  have  DVD, 1 500GB HDD a,d 1 3TB HDD
<curlyears> if I had $250, I could buy another 2 3TB drives and be in storafge heaven
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, I've created a default APT sources.list here; you can directly download it to that system. first check you have the tool: "which wget"
<curlyears> and 5 8GB thumbsm which will eventully carry the differnet boot configs for my Raspberry Pi
<TJ-> curlyears: if the tool exists, do "wget -O /target/etc/apt/sources.list http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/trusty-sources.list "
<TJ-> curlyears: then, you can do "sudo chroot /target" and then "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" to get the packages into order
<TJ-> curlyears: I'm going to dinner now
<curlyears> the result of that was a single c vhar on a line:  >
<curlyears> \and it's just sitting there at that prompt\
<TJ-> curlyears: you mist have typed unmatched quote marks. You don't need to type the ", just what is inside them
<TJ-> curlyears: type another " and press Enter
<curlyears> OK, TJ-  thanks for all the help...enjoy!
<curlyears> OK, TJ-  thanks for all the help...enjoy!
<curlyears> apt-get update
<curlyears> I did all those things TJ- said to do, and I am still getting an "unable to locate package pastebin" error when I try to install pasatebin   )-:
<Pici> curlyears: the package name is pastebinit
<genii> apt-get install pastebin
<genii> apt-get install pastebinit      ...rather
<curlyears> youo're right, of course.  But I tried that, and it is still giving me the same error
<curlyears> *sigh*   if I could just get my second HDD mounted, or my USB thumb to work, all of this could just go away
<curlyears> my second HDD is a 3TB SATA drive, showing up ub /dev as sdb, I beluieve.  what would I  have to type to mount it?
<curlyears> s/ub/on/
<curlyears> hello?
<curlyears> cd ../../..
<curlyears> oops.....wrong window *blush*
<curlyears> genii ?  k1|?  have you given up on  me?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: use TAB to highlight users
<lotuspsychje> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<curlyears> lotuspsychje:   are you really a person?
<lotuspsychje> yes...
<lotuspsychje> trying to help you curlyears
<genii> curlyears: I'm at work, so always going back and forth fromt he computer
<curlyears> do you think you could help me with my problem?  TJ- had to go to dinner
<curlyears> genii:  what sort of job do you have?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: it helps if you re-ask your issue once in a while, all in one line so others can read: ubuntu version + problem details
<genii> curlyears: Superintendent of an old office building
<genii> Also elevator operator of same building
<curlyears> ahhhhh
<genii> curlyears: So at this point you should be in chroot in /target with internet connectivity
<curlyears> I think that is correect.   still cannot install pastebinit.
<genii> curlyears: If you do:  ping -c5 8.8.8.8   ..do you get a result that it is reaching that Google machine?
<curlyears> yup, it sees 8.8.8.8 just fine.   Also seems to have DNS services available
<genii> When you do the: apt-get update   ...is it going through a list of things or just coming right back to command prompt?
<curlyears> update goes through 7 steps then says "Reading package lists... Done"
<curlyears> \apt-get install pastebinit
<curlyears> still the same error, after running update
<genii> 7 sounds too small.
<curlyears> that's all it's doing
 * genii scrolls back to see what sources.list TJ- provided
<genii> Weird, Trusty
<TJ-> genii: it is a trusty install, based on the /etc/issue
<genii> curlyears: You installed Xenial, yes?
<TJ-> genii: the issue came to this channel due to some earlier confusion; but kept here to avoid confusion in #ubuntu
 * genii checks to see they're in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<TJ-> genii: originally k1l_ thought it was a 16.04 issue, because of a Trusty kernel with ABI version ending 16-0.57
<curlyears> genii:   I don't think so...this isn't a ubuntu 16 versiopn, it's 14.04
<genii> curlyears:Now that you're in the chroot, what says result of: cat /etc/issue
<curlyears> cat: /etc/isssue: No such file or directory
<curlyears> hello again, TJ-.  Finish with dinner already?  Mine is sdtill 2 or 3 hours off
<TJ-> curlyears: what does "pwd" report ?
<curlyears> ls: cannot access /target/etc/apt/sources.list.d/: No such file or directory
<curlyears> btw
<curlyears> pwd yields:   /
<curlyears> prompt it root@ubuntu:/#
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, that's what we'd expect inside the chroot, but it could also be outside it! what does "mount | grep '/ '  " report  (note the space after the / is important!) ?
<genii> The chroot fstab shouldn't know anything about /target
 * curlyears can't seem to send messages
 * curlyears /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<curlyears> that seems to work
<curlyears> yay
<curlyears> weird..second time it's done that today
<genii> !info pastebinit trusty
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<TJ-> curlyears: so what does  "ls -l /etc/fstab" show you?
<genii> I'm thinking something like mkdir tmp && cd tmp   ..then: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.4-3_all.deb   ..then: dpkg -i pastebinit_1.4-3_all.deb     ...to get pastebinit manually installed. But it depends on python3 which not sure if installed by default
<genii> ..also the lists of whats installed is likely screwy also
<curlyears> *YAY* that worked!!   --->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14132375/
<curlyears> so bnow what do I need to pastebin for you?
<genii> /etc/fstab   :)
<genii> For this you can just do: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14132426/
<genii> There are two / specified in there
<curlyears> I have no idea why...
<genii> mount | pastebinit
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14132449/   ls -l /et/fstab
<genii> That one isn't helpful :)
<TJ-> the UUIDs we have in a very old pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128396/
<TJ-> so /boot/ is sda1 as I expected
<curlyears> yes, and my 3T driveis sdb
<TJ-> curlyears: line 10 of that fstab is going to break things. Please do "umount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-home"
<TJ-> curlyears: you have that mounting over the root file-system; no wonder we couldn't see any files in /etc/
<genii> That explains some things
<TJ-> curlyears: after that 'umount' command you should be able to do "ls -l /etc/apt/" and see something more!
<curlyears> why would it have that?  when I cd into it, it has the name /home/tkeller/3Dprinter when I pwd, not /
<curlyears> umountumount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-home: not found
<curlyears> oopds, ignore the first "umount" in that line, it is r4eally: umount: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-home: not found
<curlyears> cd ../..
<curlyears> yes, I see a dir with numerous files in it
<curlyears> man, entering the mkfs command was tricky, I had to convert from TB to MB in my head
<curlyears> s/MB/KB/
<genii> ...and you're using mkfs ...why..?
<curlyears> to make a filesystem on that 3T drive, so I can backup my personal files off the sda11 drive, to save them while I reinstall
<curlyears> that thing has 3,000,000,000 KBs on it
<curlyears> do, TJ-, is my system ready to reboot in normal mode yet?
<TJ-> curlyears: It seems to be so broken as to be next to impossible to fix; every time we try something straigntforward the results make it look worse. Not sure what's been done to it but I don't think its recoverable at this rate
<genii> I still don't think there's been a grub-install/update-grub done
<genii> So it's likely it still won't boot
<curlyears> TJ-  than I'll remount that 3TB drive, copy all my files to it, unmount it, and reinstall from scratch.  maybe i should get a new install CD, so I don't have to wait forever for it to update.  This CD is well over a year old
<curlyears> there has'nt been, genii
<curlyears> hmm...won't be able to get a new install CD until I can reboot from the HD, the system is running off the Live CD, if I remove it from the CDRW drive, the system won't bve able to fiond any of it's commands
<genii> curlyears: If you run: update-grub      ...what does it do?
<curlyears> I wish I knew what went wrong with that automatic update 0-;
<curlyears> UP/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 250: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Directory nonexistent
<curlyears> I did that from my chroot
<curlyears> ignore the UP there...bad typing again
<curlyears> no /root dir   )-:
<curlyears> could I copy what's in the CD /root to there and expect it to work?
<genii> No
<curlyears> sda1 shyould be mounted as the /root drive
<curlyears> ls -al
<genii> curlyears: Currently, I would exit the chroot with:exit   ...then sudo nano /target/etc/fstab and comment out or remove the problemmatic line we saw previously, save the file. Then chroot /target once more
<genii> ( the line which was line 10 in the pastebin )
<curlyears> which problematic line is that?  I just created /boot/grup, then ran update-grub.  It made a grub.cfg file with 3900 bytes in it.
<curlyears> what is nano?
<curlyears> is it an editor?  I am an old vi fan
<curlyears> I am old, period.  Will soon be 64
<curlyears> old fart  <---
<genii> Use the editor of your choice.
<genii> The line which mounts /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-home    to  / needs to be commented out
<curlyears> doggonwe it, I was afraid of that!   I deleted the wrong frickin line form /target/etc/fstab and now I don't now how to get it back
<curlyears> *grrrrrr*
<genii> You can always exit without saving and try again
<curlyears> mount /dev/sda0 /target
<curlyears> already excited
<curlyears> \exxited
<genii> curlyears: For comparison, this was the fstab you posted earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14132426/
<curlyears> *.YAY* i WAS ABLE TO CHROOT BACK INTO IT./  oops
<genii> curlyears: Did you make the correct change to /target/etc/fstab first?
<curlyears> wait.  when I cd into /target, and do a pwd, it says I am in ubuntu@ubuntu:/target, not root@ubuntu/
<genii> curlyears: cd .. && sudo chroot /target
<curlyears> geniI   I thihkn I deleted the wrong line.  If I can bring that file up again, I can retrieve the line I deleted from that old pastebin
<curlyears> that's what I did genii
<genii> So in that case just the cd ..   part and then edit the /target/etc/fstab file as admin in the CLI editor of your choice, save it, THEN do the sudo chroot /target
<curlyears> ahhh, now it's working.
<genii> curlyears: So now you are chrooted into /target?
<curlyears> exitOK, that's corrected that stupid mistake.
<curlyears> I am now, with the fstab corrected
<genii> curlyears: So at this point, do you get a list of files when you do: ls /etc     ...?
<curlyears> ls /etc
 * genii makes more coffee and grabs a couple of aspirins
<curlyears> yes, a huge  list...and fstab and fstab.d are both there
<genii> Good.
<genii> curlyears: So at this point, try the: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<curlyears> and update-grub has been run and created a file named grub.cfg
<curlyears> Calculating upgrade... Done
<curlyears> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<genii> Hm
<curlyears> I think I'lll just take the  hit, back my files  off to the 3TB drive, and reinstall.
<genii> curlyears: When you ran update-grub did it find kernels to boot?
<curlyears> it didn't say anything about kernels
<curlyears> Generating grub configuration file ...
<curlyears> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<curlyears> done
<k1l> can you show a "ls -al /boot" in a pastebin?
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133024/
<k1l> there are no kernels.
<curlyears> how do I fix that?
<k1l> is it the right /boot? was it a different partition? is that partition mounted?
<curlyears> I think the /boot dir got trashed byb the upgrade
<k1l> i dont think so.
<genii> apt-get install linux-image-generic
<genii> ..should populate it
<k1l> if its a lvm, does it need a seperate /boot partition?
<genii> k1l: Not sure, I don't use lvm :-/
<curlyears> aBuilding dependency tree
<curlyears> Reading state information... Done
<curlyears> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-generic
<k1l> i think so, genii
<k1l> curlyears: please pastebin a "mount" and a "sudo parted -l"
<curlyears> shiould I mount the /boot partition?
<genii> No
<k1l> curlyears: theoretically yes. but lets just get the facts collected
<genii> ( at least, not yet! )
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133047/  < from mount
<genii> Looks like it's mounted already on sda1
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133057/   <-   from parted -l
<curlyears> hmmmm
<k1l> yeah, then somehow magically the kernels dissapeared.
<k1l> meaning: you removed the kernels.
<k1l> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<curlyears> Reading state information... Done
<curlyears> E: Unable to locate package linux-gneeric
<curlyears> *I* didn't remove anything,  the automatic update from Ubuntu did
<genii> It doesn't seem to be finding any packages. Lets make sure /etc/issue and version in sources.list match
<curlyears> hmmmmE: Unable to locate package linux-generic
<curlyears> cd ..
<genii> curlyears: cat /etc/issue
<genii> Just paste it here, 1 line
<curlyears> more /etc/issue
<curlyears> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<genii> curlyears: Now: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> ..and give us the link
<genii> work, afk a few minutes
<curlyears> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<curlyears> what the *!?\
<genii> Thats why then
<genii> Need to repopulate it
<genii> curlyears: cd /etc/apt && wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/trusty-sources.list && cd
<genii> oops, need to rename that to just sources.list also
<k1l> yep
 * genii gives TJ- a dirty look
<genii> ;)
<curlyears> cd ..
<k1l> does it even save the file when no sudo permissions?
<genii> k1l: He's in chroot, everything is root
<k1l> alrighty.
<k1l> then just "mv /etc/apt/trusty-sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> "
<genii> yep
<curlyears> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<curlyears> 2015-12-21 17:04:21 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<k1l> works here
<genii> curlyears: Check for typos
<curlyears> ls -
<genii> That wget command works here as well, so it must be a typo
<genii> curlyears: Still with us?
 * genii sips his coffee
<TJ-> having fun :p ?
<genii> TJ-: We just need to get him a sources.list, install grub and populate /boot and I think we're good....
<TJ-> yes, that's where I started 10 hours ago :)
<TJ-> well, it seems like 10 hours :p
<genii> Might as well be, yes
<curlyears> almost, TJ-   been at least 8 hours
<DalekSec> Too bad you can't ask for ssh. >_>
<curlyears> a reinstall after a backup would probably workl
<genii> curlyears: Did you manage to wget the sources.list file into /etc/apt directory yet?
 * curlyears has dinner on the stove
<curlyears> still getting this message: E: Unable to locate package linux-generic
<k1l> apt-get update
<genii> curlyears: Thats because we need to get a valid sources.list file into your /etc/apt directory
<k1l> curlyears: would be actually helping a lot if you stop doing other things or doing things different then we ask you to. :/
<curlyears> well, I copied trusty-sources.list to sources.list
<genii> curlyears: Just to confirm, do: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> ..so we can see it
<curlyears> sources.list now copntains 704 bytes
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133246/  <--- more sources.list
<k1l> apt-get update
<k1l> then: apt-get install linux-generic
<genii> Yes.
<curlyears> got the kernelS
<curlyears> !!
<curlyears> FINAlly
<k1l> now "update-grub"
<curlyears> CD /BOOT
<k1l> (should be triggered by the kernel install anyway but just to be sure)
<genii> curlyears: Just to make sure grub is actually installed: grub-install /dev/sda        ...and THEN the update-grub
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133294/  <---  /boot
<genii> Yep, now that /boot is populated grub should work properly
<curlyears> OK...it says it up[date that time
<curlyears> updatee
<curlyears> d
<curlyears> \NOW am I ready to reboot from HDD?
<genii> issue: sync
<genii> then exit from the chroot with: exit
<genii> Then you should be able to shutdown from the livecd and boot normally to hdd
<curlyears> OK
<curlyears> hopefully you'll see me back  in  m y FULL splendor soon
<genii> ..don't forget to remove the CD or usb stick, whatever you used to boot the install
<genii> curlyears: See you soon. If there's an issue, boot again to the cd/usb and return
<genii> I have a feeling he will have to chroot in again, and mount the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-home to his /home directory
<TJ-> I have no idea what the user was doing previously but it was going backwards very fast
<TJ-> what should have been 10 commands and 5 minutes ended up taking over 3 days
<penguin42> yeh, very messy
 * genii slides TJ- a fresh coffee
 * TJ- slurps noisely
<TJ-> I'm getting stressed by stupid bugs in the letsencrypt scripts, grrr
<genii> So I saw in -server
<genii> curlyears: Welcome back
<curlyears> well, it still won't boot.  )-:   The boot keeps fal;ling through to the CD
<TJ-> curlyears: remove all removable media - USB, DVD
<curlyears> tghanks\TJ-  then try booting again?
<genii> Did you do the grub-install /dev/sda   ...before running the update-grub?
<curlyears> uh, no one said anything about grub-install /dev/sda   just grub-install, which populaed by boot dir, along with the apt-get kenrels thing
<curlyears> s/by/my/
<curlyears> I was using copy-paste for all of that stuff
<curlyears> can I do that now?
<genii> What says result of: mount | grep target
<curlyears> nada
<curlyears> genii:  are you in either of France or Germany?
<genii> Both of me are in Canada
<curlyears> ahhhh
<curlyears> there are no Freenode servers in the USA?  I seem to be on one in Sweden
<curlyears> back...had to check my BG
<curlyears> genii  mount | grep target yielded null rsults
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-22
 * curlyears once used bc to comp[ute 6^6^6 (The Number of the Beast from the Bible.   Had over 27,000 digits
<genii> curlyears: I'm getting too tired to assist much more tonight.
<penguin42> curlyears: This explains the state of your machine
<curlyears> took my little 6Mhz MC68000 running Xenix over 8 hours to compute
<curlyears> weird:  when I try to mount /tsarget, the system claims it's already mounted.  When I use umount /target, it says: umount: /target is not mounted (according to mtab)
<curlyears> I  know what you mean, I've been doing it for 9 hours
<curlyears> so, I mkdir /target, then mount /dev/sda /target and mount claims /dev/sda already mounted or /target busy
<curlyears> I am not doinfg anyting that would explain /target being busy
<curlyears> well, I appreciate all the help, thanks, guys!
<genii> Maybe tomorrow
<curlyears> I guess I'll give it a rest until tomorrow
<curlyears> which area of Canada you in, genii?  I am in Lincoln, Nebraska
<genii> Toronto, Ontario
<curlyears> Ah, Toronto
<curlyears> I have never been that far East, or North
<curlyears> knight awl
<PryMar56> how many digits in 999^999^999?  2,993,570
<PryMar56>  NB=$(perl -MMath::BigFloat=lib,GMP -e 'print Math::BigFloat->bpow(Math::BigFloat->bpow(999,999),999),"\n"');echo ${#NB}
<PryMar56>  1.46s to calculate ^
<w0jtas1> hello , 16.04 fail to install over netboot, Can't exec "/usr/lib/tasksel/filter-tasks": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/tasksel line 343
<w0jtas1> any toughts ?
<w0jtas1> after installing tasksel from ubuntu mirror i have lack of filter-tasks file and it's causing i can't install system properly, any toughts ?
<lotuspsychje> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: installed the one from repos?
<w0jtas1> lotuspsychje: yes one from repo, it was updated yesterday 5:34pm so it could be broken i think
<lotuspsychje_> w0jtas1: file a bug against it?
<w0jtas1> where ? :)
<lotuspsychje_> !bug | w0jtas1
<ubottu> w0jtas1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<w0jtas1> hmm but i am not sure if this file should be there or if installer shouldn't rely on this file ? :)
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: i would ubuntu-bug tasksel and describe your issue, if somethings not right a dev will surely follow up
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: xenial can use all the bugging out, so we have a clean solid Os in april
<w0jtas1> ok , but ubuntu-bug - command not found
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: ubuntu-bug tasksel
<w0jtas1> i am doing it in terminal, no desktop yet ( it fail to install os :) )
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: you need a package to bug against it
<w0jtas1> bash: ubuntu-bug: command not found
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: what you mean fail to install?
<w0jtas1> failed on step of "Select and install software"
<w0jtas1> so i don't have anything on system yet
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<w0jtas1> just empty target
<w0jtas1> with base files
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: can you pastebin the output after sudo apt-get install tasksel?
<w0jtas1> is ubuntu-bug part of which package so i can install it first ?
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: no, ubuntu-bug needs to report against a packagename
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: meaning you have trouble with tasksel so ubuntu-bug tasksel
<w0jtas1> lotuspsychje: i understand but i just ask about actually "ubuntu-bug" is part of what ?
<w0jtas1> it doesn't come with linux kernel, must be some package or whatever else
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: man ubuntu-bug from terminal, its built-in
<w0jtas1> ah ok let me try to boot into it then maybe just installer shell doesn't have it then
<w0jtas1> no way, after booting into 16.04 ubuntu-bug just doesn't exists
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: what did you type in terminal?
<w0jtas1> ubuntu-bug tasksel
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: and what does it reply
<w0jtas1> -bash: ubuntu-bug: command not found
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: are you in livemode?
<w0jtas1> no, just 16.04 installed without any packages
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: your on minimal?
<w0jtas1> that's what could install so far, as i told it failed on installing whatever packages because tasksel is broken so it cannot install system fully at all
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: lets start from the beginning, wich iso of xenial did you download?
<w0jtas1> i don't use iso, just netinstall
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: thats not good mate
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: use the xenial .iso from dialy builds
<lotuspsychje> daily
<w0jtas1> i have all system prepared for netinst
<w0jtas1> in such case next daily will break once tasksel will be updated to newer right ?
<w0jtas1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1528530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528530 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel package is missing /usr/lib/tasksel/filter-tasks file which prevent system from install" [Undecided,New]
<w0jtas1> ok manage to post ;)
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: i dont think its reccomended to install xenial daily the netinstall way
<w0jtas1> i think as long as we achieve what's the most important so the most important package is working it's better
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: well lets see what the devs will ask on your bug :p
<lordievader> Netinstall is great :D
<w0jtas1> how can i recommend patch to a package ?
<w0jtas1> hmm i dont understand how those packages are working, it's written that it comes from debian repository which doesn't contain lots of files that are in tasksel_3.34ubuntu1.tar.gz, do devs somehow add extra stuff on top of debian package ? if so is there any repo for that or something else
<brendand> w0jtas1, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel
<w0jtas1> mhmm xenial is missing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey
<w0jtas1> i am trying to make patch but checking manual tells me to run "bzr branch ubuntu:xenial/tasksel" which is failing:
<w0jtas1> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/xenial/tasksel/".
<w0jtas1> what can i do ? :)
<curlyears> anyone see genii, k1|, or -TJ around?
<curlyears> seen TJ-
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: TJ- is out, use TAB to see nicks you need
<curlyears> I guess this bot dopesn't support that request  )-:
<lotuspsychje> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<curlyears> thanks, lotuspsychje
<curlyears> lotuspsychje:  could you assist me in getiiing some vlumes mounted under 14.04 LTS Live Cd?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: i followed your issue a bit yesterday, but chroot isnt my expertise sorry mate
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: but didnt your issue was trusty related instead of xenial?
<curlyears> as far as I know, my distro is ccasper
<curlyears> casper
<curlyears> ohm right, trusty related.  Yes
<curlyears> sorry, just woke up, still a tad bleary
<curlyears> also my BG was 47 when I got up )-:
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: #ubuntu for trusty issues then
<w0jtas1> ah didn't know devel is different channel as well....
<w0jtas1> i could ask and ask and ask here ;)
<curlyears> lotuspsychje:   yeah, I know, but TJ- suggested I  keep it in here to avoid "confusion"
<curlyears> Ah, well.  I'll try #ubuntu until I cab locate TJ-, then
<curlyears> thanks, all
<curlyears> good afternoon, TJ-
<curlyears> hello, all
<curlyears> so, how far is Xenial from being released, at this point?
<curlyears> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> its alpha
<k1l> or not even alpha
<curlyears> k1l:  I realize that, I was just wondering how long you thik it will be before release.  Like, 1 month, 6 months, etc?
<penguin42> it will be released in APril
<k1l> 16.04 means 4th month in 2016
<genii> curlyears: Ubuntu releases are all year.month.revision
<curlyears> say, k1l:  I am having a new problem.  Reinstalled with the same DVD I have used before, but the new install won't boot, com,plaInis of "improper ELF magic" and a missing file, then drops me to grub rescue.
<curlyears> ah, 161.04   got it
<curlyears> I am install 14.04.2
<curlyears> s/161/16/
<k1l> curlyears: reinstall grub
<curlyears> s/install/installing/
<genii> "improper ELF magic" indicates wrong binary for the system it's trying to run on
<k1l> did you again make complicated  install with lvm, btrfs and stuff you dont know about?
<curlyears> k1l:  no, plaini vaNILLA INSTLL
<genii> like a 64bit binary for a 32bit system, or ARM binary for an X86 system, etc
<curlyears> this DVD has never done this before.   Hmmmm
<curlyears> it's a 4 core 64 bit processor
<k1l> boot the live dvd/usb. then do this "sudo mount /dev/sdxy /mnt"  where dev/sdxy is the partition with /. then "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdx"
<curlyears> what is teh filezsystem type, ext4?
<k1l> wait, what do you need the filesystem for now?
<k1l> if you want to spot your / partition: yes its ext4.
<curlyears> hdow do install psatebinit again?   apt-get-install fails:  apt-get-install: command not found
<k1l> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<genii> no dash there after get
<k1l> but you can use the pastebin webpage. its like uploading a photo, just with text.
<penguin42> this seems scarily like yesterday
<genii> Heh
<k1l> i really dont know what he is doing all the time.
<curlyeras> OK:  was this the correct command: sudo grub-install-root-directory=/mnt/dev/sdb
<curlyeras> oops mistypeed ,yy nick   *blush*
<curlyears> *sigh*
<k1l> <k1l> boot the live dvd/usb. then do this "sudo mount /dev/sdxy /mnt"  where dev/sdxy is the partition with /. then "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdx"
<k1l> you need to adjust X and Y where X is a letter and Y is a number.
<curlyears> what the?  I am issuing: pastebinit <(sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sdb)   and the system is giving me a ">" promkpt, as   if I hadn't closed the paren or something?
<k1l> dont just put commands in that way.
<k1l> you can copy the text in the terminal with your mouse. and paste that then into a pastebin webpage. its not rocket science.
<k1l> and that command there ist still wrong.
<k1l> i really dont understand why you cant even copy and paste a command and adjust one (1) character.
<curlyears> that's what I did
<k1l> <k1l> <k1l> boot the live dvd/usb. then do this "sudo mount /dev/sdxy /mnt"  where dev/sdxy is the partition with /. then "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdx"
<k1l> that is what i pasted you now 3 times
<k1l> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sdb
<k1l> that is the command you used.
<k1l> my command: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdx
<k1l> your command: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sdb
<curlyears> anyhow, I got the grub-install  to run, but it errored out with the following : grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.k1l:  the device was already mounted as sdb, under 3TB Volume
<curlyears> so I just uised that path instead of the /sdb
<curlyears> Imean as the path, sdb SHOULD work
<curlyears> or do I havwe to use that horrid, 50 mile long uuid?
<k1l> nope nope nope
<k1l> you cant just mess the commands because you think it might be clever to change them
<k1l> that is why you dont have a running ubuntu but a mess all the time
<k1l> use the commands like they are meant to work. not like you think they should work
<curlyears> I am not trying to be clever.  I copuldn't mount the drive to /mnt because it was already mounted
<curlyears> I have been running 14.04 LTS since July, when I built the computer, thank you very much.  This is the first such probelm I have had
<k1l> look at the difference in the command i gave you. you forgot half of the important command. the part where it should be installed to.
<k1l> so that command cant work.
<k1l> so please put into a pastebin webpage a "sudo parted -l" and show the link here. yes use the mouse to copy the text, then right click and select "copy" then put it into the webpage "paste.ubuntu.com" and show the result url in here.
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14149792/
<k1l> "sudo umount /dev/sdb2"  then "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt"   then" sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb"
<k1l> then shut down, remove the usb/dvd and grub should work
<curlyears> Installation finished. No error reported.
<curlyears> shutting down
<genii> I wonder if he put a dash or space now between /mnt and /dev/sdb
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-23
<Tmmmi> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> hey Tmmmi
<lotuspsychje> Tmmmi: if your interested to test xenial its already possible
<lotuspsychje> Tmmmi: but keep in mind system can still break in this stage
<Tmmmi> Nop, I am waiting for 16.04 final.
<lotuspsychje> Tmmmi: like you wish
<CryptoSiD> final isnt due before april right?
<lotuspsychje> CryptoSiD: april 21
<lotuspsychje> CryptoSiD: but 31 december 2015, alpha stage
<lotuspsychje> CryptoSiD: im running xenial right now, pretty stable already
<CryptoSiD> yep same, hope it never break tho:)
<CryptoSiD> cause i run it on my main vm:D
<lotuspsychje> CryptoSiD: :p
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<elhoir> (im stuck with OpenGL 3.3 because of llvm3.6 running) :-/
 * elhoir wants to know how to get llvm3.7 running
<linuxhp> hi frnds
<linuxhp> shall we discuss about ubuntu os
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | linuxhp
<ubottu> linuxhp: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<linuxhp> i use #ubuntu they only said tojoin #ubuntu+1.so that only i joined.
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: this is for xenial support, not reall a discussion channel
<linuxhp> may i know what these people discuss in this #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: we dont discuss here, but support problems
<linuxhp> yeah..ok  iam sorry
<linuxhp> yesterday i use ubuntu 16.04 os .....this  come only next year.but they release os now
<linuxhp> may i know why
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: its the development branch, to test and file bugs
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: its still be working on
<linuxhp> is this permanent os ?
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: what do you mean with 'permament'?
<linuxhp>  sry i mean is this os is able to use now?  is any update come next year?
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: you can use this Os for testing right now, and receive updates
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: but keep in mind things can still break in this stage
<linuxhp> you mean its not safer in this time .until complete..
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: yes final version is safer
<nicomachus> rotate-able unity launcher coming down the pipe? http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-let-users-move-the-unity-launcher-at-the-bottom-of-the-screen-498000.shtml
<linuxhp> oh thanky you lotusapsychje
<linuxhp> is completing the test of os 16.04 iso, they release os which is same to that i download yesteray or else i download again.
<curlyfrustrated> *sigh*  greetings, all
<curlyfrustrated> hello, TJ-
<curlyfrustrated> TJ-:  I have install LTS 14.04.2 about 6 times, now, adn each time it has failed to boot, with a different error reported each time.  I have used the same hardware and the same install options each time.
<curlyfrustrated> the only person who had any relevant knowledge parted from #ubuntu
<curlyfrustrated> rats, he's AFK, apparently
<curlyfrustrated> AFK
<curlyeras> hi, TJ-
<curlyeras> anyone in here actually here?
<BluesKaj> curlyeras,yes
<curlyeras> BlueKaj:   I have installed LTS14.04.2 8 tmies now, using the same CD, same hardware, same options.  Each time the install completes without error, and prompts me for a restart.  Everu time, it fails, each time with a different error message and result.   I am totally baffled.
<curlyeras> Some have suggested it is because I am using a 3TB drive, but if 14.04.2 has problesm with drives that large, wouldn't the installer complain?\
<curlyeras> I should clarify, they fail to boot, with different reasons\
<damascene> curlyeras, I think this channel is for the coming Ubuntu 16.04
<curlyeras> BluesKaj:   what sorts of blues do you prefer
<curlyeras> ?
<damascene> anyway you should specify which error are you exactly seeing on screen
<curlyeras> damascene: I am aware.  There have been a few, notably TJ-, who have helped me here, when the #ubuntu hannal has no one who knows
<curlyeras> damascene: how can I specify which error I am gettting?  It is different every time
<curlyeras> compaints about "inappropriate magic", necessary files not being present, and  now, it is dropping me into grub
<curlyeras> I have no way to copy-paste them becsue when they happen I have no capture tool available, as I have no running OS
<curlyeras> drops me into grop acter complaing about inappropriate mage
<curlyeras> s/ grop acter/grub after/
<curlyeras> s/mage/magic
<damascene> I do not think it's easy to help you if you did not specify what is the error
<damascene> did you try any other version of Ubuntu?
<curlyeras> damascene: if you like, I'll reboot, and write the entire messga ee out on papaer, then reboot agaibn, and return here to type it ibn (one line at a time) (about 3 lines)
<curlyeras> I have no other version of ubuntu.  this is on a DVD I createddI created in late 2014
<damascene> if it's the same message every time that will help. but you are saying it's different every time. Any way providing the message would be better than no providing any thing
<curlyeras> it's different every time I INSTALL it.
<curlyeras> I haven't re-install since the prior fILURE, SO THE ERROR WILL BE THE SAME
<curlyeras> oops, sowwy for the caps
<damascene> did you run disk check to verify the integrity of the DVD?
<damascene> *DVD check
<curlyeras> how do I run DVD check?  I haven't heard of this tool
<damascene> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<curlyeras> and can I run it while I am booted up on it in  Live CD modwe?
<damascene> I think so
<curlyeras> oops, I jusr realized I mistyped my nick again  *blush*
<curlyeras> so, how do I run it?
<damascene> read the link
<curlyeras> *wow*  there are CHANNELS of Freenode with 1800+ user...EFnet typically ran a total of about 2200 user on the total network, and there were HUNDREDS f channels
<curlyeras> OK, I'll go try that, but it requires me to reoot
<curlyeras> \reboot
<curlyeras> dowwy, didn't see the link come through, found it, read iot.  Thanks
<BluesKaj> curlyeras, I play drums in a blues/rock band, hence the nick
<penguin42> he's been fighting that for days now
<Curlyears> Well, the instructions for accessing ghe chek DVD menu which are written on that page do not work.  I have never seen this menu.  How do I access it?
<Curlyears> at least, they don't seem to work here.  First I tried with holding the "space" key down.  No joy.  Then I tried holding ghe " M" key down, still no joy.  )-:
<Curlyears> thw instructions said reboot from the CD, and hold "any ley" down while booting from the CD (DVD in this case)
<Curlyears> hi, penguin42slightly different problems today
<Curlyears> can you boot from  Blu-ray disk?
 * penguin42 has never tried, don't have one
<BluesKaj> who needs bluray ;-)
 * lotuspsychje has mede8er 1080p mediaplayer
<Curlyears> BluesKaj:   don't need to boot from Blu-ray, just wondering if it's doable
<genii> I have one in my laptop I used in 2008 and not since
<genii> Yes, it is
<Curlyears> hey, genii
<Curlyears> be right back
 * genii waves
<BluesKaj> Curlyears, just needs to be bootable
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, vlc does the job here
<lotuspsychje> vlc to the rescue
<curlyears> well, it's not the DVD, I ran the disk verifcation, and it passes with no errors reported.  SO verystrange
<curlyears> genii:   do you have a little time?
<curlyears> I have cycled through installing and trying to reboot 8 times  Same hardware, same DVD, same options chosen, but every time  it fails to boot, and reports differing errors annd results.. Sometime, it hangs. sometimes it drops me into grub, other times it compalins about initramfs  and dies
<curlyears> could it be that 14.04.2 LTS can't handle very large drives (mine is 3TB, which I have been trying to installl as a single large partition).  Wouldn't the installer issue some sort of error message?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: why do you keep saying 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> you need to update your system
<BluesKaj> or the OS image
<curlyears> lotuspsychje:   to be certain that everyone understands which system I am working with, of course
<curlyears> I have to get it installed, before I can update it
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: install 14.04.3 image as BluesKaj say
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: can I d/l and burn a new DVD while booted in Live CD mode?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: dont you have a spare usb?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: :   yeah.   burn it to that?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: make an usb with disk creator yes
<BluesKaj> curlyears, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/trusty/daily-live/current/
<curlyears> ok...off to do that, then
<curlyears> "make a USB" ??   I have onne with an FS already moutne
<curlyears> mounted
<curlyears> and what is disk creator?
<lotuspsychje> startup disk creator
<curlyears> I made this DVD by buring the .iso to the drive in bootable mode
<lotuspsychje> icon with hd + ubuntu logo + green arrow
<curlyears> I don't see such an icon
<lotuspsychje> dash
<curlyears> ah, I see it now...I ghave to d/l the file first, th9ough right?
<curlyears> and 14.04.3 should install and boot correctly?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: download latest iso
<on247> hi
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: then create the usb stick with startup disk creator
<curlyears> OK
<curlyears> \see y'sall in a while....and thank you for your patience
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: latest lts: 14.04.3 right
<BluesKaj> yes
<on247> so after a upgrade to Xenial there is no longer a init.d folder on my server
<on247> nor a service command
<penguin42> on247: You're now running systemd
<lotuspsychje> on247: upgrade from wich version
<on247> trusty
<lotuspsychje> on247: see what penguin42 says
<curlyears> \where is it sacing the d/l file?
<penguin42> on247: you can do things like   systemctl enable/disable  thing  to enable/disable it at boot
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | on247
<ubottu> on247: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<curlyears> where is it saving the d/l file?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: your kidding right?
<on247> ok and what if i want to stop start something
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: downloads?
<penguin42> on247: systemctl start  thing
<on247> thanks
<penguin42> on247: Just run     systemctl     on it's own to see the status of services, and   systemctl --list-unit-files   to show services that arne't started/enabled
<lotuspsychje> on247: another thing, xenial development branch is not reccomended for server use right
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: : I am booted under Live CD mode
<on247> Not in prod
<on247> yeah i would guess so
<lotuspsychje> on247: kk as long as you aware things can still break right
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: open folder from firefox downloads after downloaded
<on247> cant list services
<penguin42> on247: what happens?
<curlyears> open *WHAT* folder?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: press on the iso name inside firefox
<curlyears> it is done downloading, but I don't see it anywhere
<on247> Failed to list services , launch helper exited with status -1
<curlyears> I don't SEE an .iso in firefox
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you see your running ubuntu download right?
<penguin42> on247: What command was that from?
<curlyears> no, it has finished
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: press on finished download
<on247> 'sudo systemctl'
<penguin42> on247: Hmmmm
<penguin42> on247: what does    ps -p 1     show for pid 1 ?
<curlyears> Oh, I see what you meant.  and I was mistoooken, it says it still has 10 minutes to go
<on247> init
<penguin42> oh, so you're not running systemd
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: when you open disc creator, it will probably see your iso aswell
<curlyears> doggone it, I wish I lived in Omaha...they are offer 1gbps Inetrnet connectivity to residential customers now   *sigh*
<on247> so i have neither systemd nor upstart
<on247> awesome
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: OK, I thik I see what you mean nnow
<penguin42> on247: Do you have /etc/init ?
<on247> nope
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: good!
<penguin42> on247: So you've got neither /etc/init nor /etc/init.d ?!
<on247> no
<on247> neither
<penguin42> on247: Hmmmmm
<penguin42> on247: If you've got neither of those and aren't running systemd then I'm lost
<curlyears> I know this whole mess is making me look really stupid, but honest, I'm not stupid.  Really.  As Sheldon Cooper would say "My mother had me tested!"   *grin*
<on247> upgrade went just fine
<on247> ran it on my OVZ vps fine
<penguin42> on247: What does cat   /etc/issue say ?
<curlyears> what source files would I have to modify and recompile to make my display cursor larger?
<on247> lol , wrong terminal
<curlyears> 7 minutes
<on247> was connected to a box that wasnt ubuntu at all
<on247> will try on the actual ubuntu one
<penguin42> ok, that's making more sense :-)
<on247> yup process 1 is systemd
<penguin42> ok, that's more reassuring :-)
<curlyears> has everyone seen thew episode where shelcon is sitting alone onm the sofa, in his "spot" and crrobning to his laptop "Oh, ubuntu, you're my favorite open source operating system." ??
<penguin42> on247: Now, what happens when you run systemctl    ?
<on247> get the list
<on247> everything running fine
<curlyears> s/crrobning/crooning/
<penguin42> on247: Excellent :-)
<curlyears> crap, I have to stop, this is off-topic )-:
<curlyears> BluesKaj, are tyou present?
<BluesKaj> curlyears, yes
<on247> wierd thing is i had the sytemctl binary
<on247> in the other non ubuntu box
<on247> or i would found out the mistake sooner
<curlyears> looks like thew d/l finished...see you wonderful filk in a few
<lotuspsychje> phew
<penguin42> on247: What distro is the other box?
<on247> Arch linux
<penguin42> hmm, I thought Arch was always systemd
<on247> now i have to go their irc
<on247> beacause indeed is broken in that box
<funkyHat> Always? Arch has been around quite a lot longer than systemd
<on247> got a issue , now apache refuses to stop
<on247> systemctl stop apache2 , looks like it worked
<on247> still running
<on247> still listening on netstat
<penguin42> on247: Try systemctl | grep apache2   - you might find it's also setup as a service
<on247> also ?
<penguin42> on247: I've not got apache2 on this box
<penguin42> on247: But systemctl can also do something like inetd, so I'm just wondering if it restarted it
<on247> there is no apache service actually
<on247> and it didnt tell me when i tried to stop ?
<on247> why i wouldnt have the service
<penguin42> on247: Is it called http or something instead?
<on247> no , just tried
<penguin42> on247: Check with   systemctl --list-unit-files     it sometimes doesn't list stuff that's not enabled/running
<on247> also not there
<penguin42> hmm
<curlyears> *sniff*  Installation failed.  Error #5  IO failed
<curlyears> \it's an 8 GB thumb, why would a 1 GB install over-fill it?
<curlyears> I have the most deplorable luck
<curlyears> well, ,it didn't over fill it,, the USB must be defective.   m,klfs wouldn't have checked that whe in built the filesystem
<Guest32522> im back
<on247> Any clue on why the service wouldnt be there
<curlyears> anyone have any idea why my create an install USB drive failed?
<curlyears> should I u[grade to 15.*, or wait until Arpiel for 16.04 LTS?
<curlyears> April
<curlyears> ?
<BluesKaj> curlyears, check out using dd to copy the iso to your usb stick, sudo dd if=/pathtonameof.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M , it will be bootable
<curlyears> thanks, B;uesKaj
<curlyears> *well poopie words*!!!   My dash and the icons beklow it all disappearedm and notingas working, so I just hit "reset"  )-:
<curlyears> now I have to d/l that goldurned iso again!
<curlyears> does someone have the URL for 14.04.3?
<curlyears> 14.04.3 is only available in 'server' form?
<curlyears> that's all that's available at the ubuntu site I just got from google
<penguin42> oohhhk, wth hasn't x got a wheel group
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all, Merry Christmas!
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> why did ubuntu removed the whitelist for the tray panel?
<elichai2> :\
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks, and Merry Christmas!
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> I have 14.04 but cant upgrade to 15.xx latest none beta. I have dependency issues and conflicts so I am hoping that the upgrade withl resolve thigns?
<penguin42> right, fresh install on ssd
<Voyage> penguin42,  why you prefer fresh LTS rather upgrade to leatest non LTS?
<penguin42> Voyage: What makes you think I'm on LTS?
<Voyage> penguin42,  why you prefer fresh rather upgrade to leatest
<penguin42> Voyage: Oh, right
<penguin42> Voyage: So I just replaced my disk by an SSD, and the easiest thing was a reinstall; so I actually installed Wily server and then do-release-upgrade -d'd  then install ubuntu-desktop
<Voyage> k
<penguin42> and actually the reason I didn't install Xenial directly was because Xenial's kernel has a graphics bug on my laptop; so I have to install a daily kernel to use it
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage>  Question: once I have ubuntu 15.xx , can I convert / upgrade it to next LTS or the old 14.x LTS?
<penguin42> Voyage: You can go forward, not back
<penguin42> Startup finished in 5.013s (kernel) + 4.658s (userspace) = 9.672s      benefits of a fresh install on an SSD
<Voyage> penguin42,  ok
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-26
<soee> hi, should i ignore this: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblmdb.so.0 is not a symbolic link
<penguin42> I think I saw the same thing
<lordievader> Good morning
<damascene> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey damascene
<damascene> Hey lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey bk
 * penguin42 looks at NetworkManager eating 51% CPU and wpa_supplicant at 31%
<danialbehzadi> Hey. I just installed unity8-desktop-session-mir and there is no system settings there. Is there something I should install first?
<soee_> what kernel version is planed in final 16.04 ?
<danialbehzadi> @soee_ 4.3 I think
 * penguin42 thought someone said it was at least 4.4
<penguin42> 4.3 is already out upstream, and 4.4 should be out well before the deadline; at least I hope it's not 4.3 since 4.4 works on this and 4.3 is broken
<soee_> oh, ok
<clivejo> how would I get a diff between two version of the same package?
<ikonia> what do you mean a diff ?
<ikonia> the release notes of the package explain the contents changes from the previous version
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-27
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> ok, that's weird
<penguin42> this reinstalled laptop - when I start up NM runs at 100% until I flick the RF-off switch on/off
<nick25> Is it possible to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 for early testing? (since the repositories are already setup)
<nick25> If so, what's the best procedure?
<lotuspsychje> nick25: ive had luck with 15.10 to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> nick25: with do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> nick25: i also tested from 14.04, but brake on me
<nick25> lotuspsychje: that's good to know, thank you
<lotuspsychje> nick25: but now xenial is installed running pretty stable here
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje:  yeah it's ok now in most ways
<BluesKaj> altho plasma 5.4.3 here is still not quite ready for prime time, but it's merely a transitional phase to plasma 5.5.2
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ok tnx for letting know
<penguin42> yeh I've upgraded here; although the xenial kernel isn't happy on my machine
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: upgraded from wich?
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: from W
<lotuspsychje> kk
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: I always only go one step at a time
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: what you mean
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: I never upgrade across more than one version
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: ah, i mostly clean install
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Oh I only clean install when replacing hardware; like last week when I put an ssd in; but I've had upgrades over at least 5-10 versions - but always upgrade to the next version, check it's ok before going any further
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: wich ssd brand you have?
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Sandisk - bottom of the range was on really cheap offers over xmas
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: cool!
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: how fast is xenial booting on that sandisk?
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Well yesterday it managed about 9s on systemd-analyse (on this old core2duo)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<penguin42> wth is a gpu-manager.service and why did it take 20s out of my boot
<penguin42> systemctl disable gpu-manager     should fix that
 * penguin42 should take some of the other irrelevant stuff out as well
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: yeah i also disable unwanted services
<lotuspsychje> (on trusty)
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Yeh but whatever gpumanager is it shouldn't take 20 seconds
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: not sure mate, what grafix card you havin?
<penguin42> lotuspsychje: Plain old intel onboard
<lotuspsychje> hmmz weird
<lotuspsychje> penguin42: maybe take a look in lightdm log whats going on?
<penguin42> well there's a /var/log/gpu-manager.log - not that it really says what took so long
<soldid> hey guys any plans on how nautilus gonna look in 16.04
<ikonia> plans ?
<ikonia> have you looked at the pre-release builds ?
<soldid> yes, i think they should consider including the patches to bring back non-csd nautilus
<ikonia> probably a bit late in the day
<ikonia> have you looked if those patches are included ?
<soldid> yea, those patches are included in the src but i dont think they work
<soldid> at least they dont do anything for me when i patch by hand, nautilus 3.18 has some changes i think
<ikonia> .......so you're asking them to include patches that are already included
<soldid> idk man, but it looks to me that the patches for menu and non-csd windows are not working
<ikonia> soldid: so I'll re-ask
<ikonia> soldid: do you know if the patches are already included ?
<ikonia> (as in the patches you are asking about)
<ilhami> hey ::D
<soldid> actually it seems they are not, i just runned apt-get source on nautilus and it seems its not there
<ikonia> soldid: ok, are they needed, eg: have the patches been rolled up into the current version for 16.04
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nautilus/+changelog
<soldid> nooo the patches are not essential per se, but i think most people will notice a difference between 15.10 and 16.04
<soldid> compiz has some problems with csd apps overall, it renders them poorly
<soldid>   * The update uses GtkHeaderBar decorations and has no menubar for now,     the menus are coming back later and UI is likely to be tweaked again     based on the feedback from this version
<soldid> this is the change
<soldid> any info on that
<OerHeks> so a poor incomplete 3th party theme is giving issues, not nautilus?
<soldid> well, nautilus for example now doesnt have a menu at all, only local menu in right corner
<soldid> it seems to me that only gnome appmenu gets exposed to unity-gtk3-module although im not well versed in code
<soldid> i could try to patch / compare to older version to restore it, but it could add to complexity against upstream
<soldid> im gonna ping launchpad but overall it seems like there is not much movement there
<soldid> i want 16.04 to be a very solid release like 14.04
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-26
<mooa> My text looks blurry, as of today or yesterday
<mooa> I noticed it today
<mooa> My text looks blurry, as of today or yesterday
<mooa> I noticed it today
<mooa> whats wrong?
<mooa> this channel is so dead x.x
<ikonia> it's pretty alive if you have a discussion point
<mooa> yeah, but i cant be the only one here using ubuntu+1
<mooa> and cant be the only one with blurry fonts
<mooa> anyone else notice these blurry fonts?
<ikonia> many people in here are using the pre-release
<mooa> yeah, and nobody experience these blurry fonts?
<ikonia> you need to ahve a little bit of context
<ikonia> think about it
<mooa> well, yesterday or the day before, they fine, now they're blurry
<ikonia> there are many different screens, laptops, displays, many different video cards driving those displays, then a few options of how to drive those video cards
<ikonia> there is a reasonable level of diversity that some may see a problem you see, some may not
<mooa> 24" desktop LCD, GNOME, Intel Haswell 4770k
<mooa> over DisplayPort
<ikonia> I'm not asking for your spec
<ikonia> I'm asking you to take a step back and try to be aware of how some people may / may not see what you see
<mooa> Good point
<ikonia> the fact that you're using gnome - when the default desktop will be unity, is a key thing to keep in mind
<mooa> Is Python 3.6 coming to zesty?
<mooa> zesty doesn't have Python 3.6, PHP 7.1, Ruby 2.4 or Rust 1.14 :(
<Logan> mooa: that would be a question for doko
<Logan> at least, RC1 is available in the repo
<Logan> but I'd be surprised if we didn't get the final release version before Feature Freeze
<Logan> whether or not it becomes the default is unclear, though
<mooa> who is this doko?
<valorie> Doko is Matthias Klose: https://launchpad.net/~doko
<valorie> Debian QA among other things
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-28
<knittl> how can I troubleshoot why deadkeys are not working anymore?
<Seveas> knittl: gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.input-sources
<knittl> Seveas: was genau ist davon interessant? sources ist [('xkb', 'de+neo')]
<Seveas> knittl: the tricky thing is now to find out if de+neo is ne that should have sticky keys :)
<Seveas> if not, you'll need to change it to one that is
<knittl> Seveas: it has/had. also, I have my custom .XCompose which is not working either
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-29
<brunch875> if I download the daily build and apt full-upgrade often... will it stay up to date and become 17.10 at some point?
<trism> brunch875: yes
<brunch875> nice :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Did alpha 1 really come out today?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or oh just for flavours I guess, so to start with unity first wo u ld need a daily?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh actsually I'll probably just upgrade things after re seting up my lap top and putting 16.10 on via repos, but may do upgrades before as well to see if fixs some issues
<valorie> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule says,
<valorie> 	
<valorie> December 29th
<valorie> Alpha 1 (for opt-in flavors)
<valorie> so I don't believe that the main Unity desktop will have an alpha
<valorie> looks like the week of March 23 will be beta for everyone
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-30
<flocculant> valorie: given that no flavour took the lead pretty sure there was no a1 :)
<valorie> afaik you are right
<valorie> pretty difficult timing
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> also xubuntu won't be alpha'ing at all :)
<valorie> if the stuff that we had already uploaded had been accepted, we could have done it, *maybe*
<flocculant> valorie: right - I see that stuff in -release :)
<valorie> seems like it is starting to trickle in
<valorie> I hope we can do alpha2
<flocculant> though - all the pre-Final Beta's need to be run by some flavour team - or they don't happen
<flocculant> and some flavours never want to help out there
<flocculant> X/K/Lubuntu and Mate are the only teams who've done so
<valorie> we've done quite a few betas
<valorie> but not always
<flocculant> I meant the helping out :)
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityMilestoneProcess
<valorie> oh, I didn't know that
<flocculant> :)
<valorie> I'll send this along to kubuntu-devel and see if some of us can help out
<flocculant> valorie: it comes up with regualarity on the release list when a milestone is due
<valorie> well, I'm not on that one, and not likely to get onto it, unless I take up an RM job!
<flocculant> heh
<valorie> which I might help out in, in the future
<valorie> but not right now
 * flocculant is taking a break this cycle from that
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-01
<brunch875> tried installing zapus, but starting live usb displays just this:
<brunch875> nouveau 0000:01:00.0: priv: HUB0: 61490000800000 (81f408200)
<brunch875> anything I can do to bugreport?
<azon> hey, how can i disconnect from a network, so i have to type password again in order to reconnect?
<azon> nvm, found it
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-25
<kret10> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! eevufh: rbasak dasjoe soee nettlejam gonyere Elimin8er alkisg Ampelbein Stravy Seveas phunysanta stryx` Night__ dkessel lapion jje ubottu jtaylor QRM schmidtm ChrisJames02170 Kamilion akaWolf bi
<kret10> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pclnil: Seveas jje_ soee oerheks hggdh dkessel Kamilion sary dasjoe Ampelbein dupondje akaWolf lapion bipolar alkisg brot graingert Smedles jtaylor ubuntu
<graingert> Drone: why did you un-quiet
<kret10> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! kjqwrsldin: ChrisJames02170 flocculant pavlushka alkisg lapion Ampelbein acheronuk phunysanta Fritigern Night__ croppa dasjo
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-26
<kamikad849> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT jnqumnfrfa: akaWolf jlacroix jje_ oerheks mvvvv alkisg Kamilion ikonia sary ChrisJames02170 phunysanta apw ubottu dupondje nettlejam Madars schmidtm Night__ flocculant ach
<flocculant> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<el> yeah we're on it
<dax> already got dealt with, flocculant
<flocculant> thought so - just checking - have a good day :)
<lotuspsychje> anyone can test this for me if can be reproduced? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1740142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740142 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Vlc avcodec decoder error on 18.04" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-27
<lotuspsychje> 2 new bugs on bionic, feel free to test them
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1740142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740142 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Vlc avcodec decoder error on 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1740146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740146 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "System slow on wayland, lagging mouse and programs on 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: can't confirm the vlc one - checked yesterday, don't have wayland in xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx for checking flocculant what grafix do yo have?
<flocculant> GeForce 210 using nouveau though
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: might be a wayland/radeon issue then
<flocculant> k
<dax> lotuspsychje: I have AMD, but it's an rx480, so amdgpu not radeon. no problems here :\
<lotuspsychje> dax: your on the xorg or wayland session?
<dax> lotuspsychje: it's fine with both.
<lotuspsychje> allrighty, tnx for testing dax 
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I booted live and installed vlc - worked ok there
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<flocculant> took 2:30 to get a desktop though ...
<lotuspsychje> i got 2 machines out of 3 that lag wayland flocculant 
<flocculant> wouldn't know wayland from xorg tbh - not something we're worrying about currently
<lotuspsychje> kk
<dax> only time i can tell a difference is with screenshotting. unsurprisingly (at least if you've read up on wayland), it doesn't work with gimp on wayland
<lotuspsychje> flocculant dax ill see where the bug goes from here, perhaps other users might encounter it, tnx for the test
<dax> GNOME can do it obviously, but GNOME's screenshot tool is... not as featureful as what i'm used to from Plasma
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: np - I'll always try issues at least
<lotuspsychje> its weird my bug complains about radeon, but driver installed correctly
<lotuspsychje> smplayer works fine on same mkv
<lotuspsychje> tested both from terminal, no errors spitout on smplayer
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-31
<lotuspsychje> copy1: testing 3 systems on bionic, all work like a charm
<copy1> lotuspsychje: sorry for the wrong chan
<lotuspsychje> copy1: so yes, bionic iso's work
<copy1> kk will double check again, because I couldn't get the Live CD bootet, and I somehow won't risk the Installer, as this is my only pc
<dax> uh
<dax> running an unreleased Ubuntu build on a computer that you need to work is a fairly bad idea
<copy1> nah, it's not for work, just my pc for distro hopping, but I forgot my laptop at a friends house...
<lotuspsychje> copy1: we are still in pre-alpha stage right now
<copy1> as long as I get a terminal, should be fine. 
<lotuspsychje> copy1: have you encountered errors booting?
<copy1> just a black screen with the cursor, nothing more (after the bootsplash)
<copy1> so even x/wayland won't start up (with the live usb
<copy1> (and as I have no idea about the root/user password for the tty can't do anything)
<lotuspsychje> copy1: what graphics chipset?
<copy1> amd hd 7770
<lotuspsychje> radeon here, no issues and dax got also amd
<copy1> will double check, first with the downloaded iso (md5 is perfect) (its the iso from the 21.) after that maybe the from today, let's see which one works
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TBOOK 4.13.0-17-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 6 10:04:08 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dax> Linux violet 4.15.0-041500rc5-generic #201712240530 SMP Sun Dec 24 05:31:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dax> :3
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dax> (mainline PPA)
<lotuspsychje> dax: your playing with latest always?
<dax> nah, just until 4.15 comes out
<lotuspsychje> cool
<copy1> dax: only for dc?
<dax> copy1: yeah, 'cause of DC
<copy1> ever tried it with gcn1.0?
<lotuspsychje> copy1: hey let us know if your wayland/gnome is lagging on your card after install?
<lotuspsychje> got a few bugs i wanna sort
<dax> nope, my Pitcairn was always fine on radeon, so I didn't bother. retired it in favor of an rx480 back when amdgpu was very not finished
<dax> well, not very. but the SI support wasn't there
<copy1> sure I will, will just switch to my phone now, as I wanna boot up that ISO
<copy1> dax: hope they will sort everything out. I'm also totally perfect with radeon, but it kinda itches me :X
<copy1> Interestingly now it works, just takes way longer than normal (we are talking about 5 mins till the desktop pops up)
<flocculant> copy1: I've been seeing that (xubuntu and ubuntu) since the cycle start - gave up asking questions
<flocculant> not 5 minutes mind you - but about 2.5 minutes
<copy1> Hm, very Strange 
<flocculant> yea - originally thought it was vm's - but hardware is the dsame
<copy1> Ah, would like to use vms but my cpu is too old :(
<flocculant> :)
<copy1> I just have a sandy bridge Pentium -.-
<copy1> lotuspsychje: any bugs I should look out for?
<lotuspsychje> copy1: are you in?
<copy1> Last few sec before the install is done 
<lotuspsychje> copy1: real install or try ubunt?
<copy1> Real install
<copy1> Hm cool installer crashed (while he installed grub)
<lotuspsychje> copy1: cool, yes try the wayland session, and test laggyness of mouse/programs launch/overall system smoothness
<copy1> Good that I can’t use the reporting tool after the installer crashed (the window is not closable)
<lotuspsychje> wb copy1 
<copy1> thx
<lotuspsychje> copy1: bypassed the crash?
<copy1> Still not in the installed system, can’t get grub to install as he can’t find the x86_64-efi files
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> copy1: have you setup uefi settings correctly to install ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> copy1: secureboot off, fastboot off?
<copy1> Both off
<copy1> But I think I found the bug
<copy1> I think it’s my uefi (which is crap)
<copy1> lotuspsychje: so after some testing, I would say, mouse smoothness is perfectly fine (in comparison to tumbleweed) program smoothness is a little rough, for me especially Firefox 
<lotuspsychje> copy1: but once fireofx running its not lagging anymore i presume?
<copy1> (After Boot the system IS a Little laggy (in comparison to arch)
<copy1> Yes
<lotuspsychje> copy1: this is on wayland right?
<copy1> Yes
<lotuspsychje> copy1: can you go test the xorg session to compare smoothness plz?
<copy1> Sure give me a few mins
<lotuspsychje> sure mate tyt
<copy1> No problem :) 
<copy1> but I just found out, everything was on X (i thought the default is wayland?)
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> copy1: you can switch at login (with gear icon)
<copy1> Nope it’s not there 
<lotuspsychje> huh?
<lotuspsychje> copy1: when you type your password, you should be able to click the session
<copy1> https://i.imgur.com/WHpWMNa.jpg
<copy1> As I told you ;)
<lotuspsychje> so weird
<lotuspsychje> dax: you had that on your grafix card?
<dax> nop, i have a gear thing
<copy1> I never had such a problem, so for myself it’s weird :/
<lotuspsychje> a new mystery
<lotuspsychje> copy1: did you check system monitor if it was xorg or wayland?
<copy1> It’s xorg
<lotuspsychje> strange
<lotuspsychje> dig into your logs why wayland isnt there copy1 
<copy1> That’s what I’m doing right now
<copy1> Honestly I think that’s a thing I have to do another time, because even after switching to wayland (in the dm) he switches back to xorg
<copy1> lotuspsychje: im sorry but so much free time I didn’t plan to have today, and I still have to prepare for this evening 
<lotuspsychje> no prob mate, to be continued
<copy1> But I can use Weston 
<copy1> While digging, I tested also to just install another wm, which still didn’t show me the gear, so there has to be something bigger missing 
<lotuspsychje> copy1: perhaps alpha1 will fix that
<copy1> I hope so, but I still hope I can find the time to dig into it to find the culprit 
<lotuspsychje> copy1: oh, did you update system during setup?
<lotuspsychje> !info gdm
<ubottu> Package gdm does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !find gdm
<ubottu> Found: gdm3, gir1.2-gdm-1.0, libgdm-dev, libgdm1, gdmap, liblcgdm-dev, liblcgdm1, peace-gdm-theme, sabily-gdm-themes, tropic-gdm-theme (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gdm&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info gdm3
<ubottu> gdm3 (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 271 kB, installed size 1792 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<copy1> I did an update, just to be sure to be on the newest version
<lotuspsychje> got this version of gdm3?
<copy1> And I think gdm is preinstalled or?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<copy1> Double check in a few mins 
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-session-wayland
<ubottu> gnome-session-wayland (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu8 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 42 kB
<copy1> lotuspsychje: Gdm3 is the same version, gnome-session-wayland I had to install but nothing changed
<lotuspsychje> found the bug
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1729249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1729249 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Only Ubuntu on Xorg is default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> so its known
<copy1> Good ^^
<lotuspsychje> copy1: seems like this also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1714203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714203 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Cannot select a session after a fresh installation - No selection is available in gdm" [High,Won't fix]
<lotuspsychje> and another one wth..
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1724583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724583 in gdm3 (Fedora) "gdm3 in Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't list wayland sessions when using hybrid graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<copy1> lotuspsychje: very interesting, will test it out, when I come back (after midnight). Thanks for pointing me in the right direction ;)
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723577 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "No login screen (mutter silently goes headless) on some AMD GPUs" [Critical,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> jesus lol
<copy1> Hm a few people seem to be affected 
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> seems like a hybrid grafix problem
<copy1> But good to know I am not the only one (but have every single one of them)
#ubuntu+1 2018-12-24
 * WoC Merry Christmas
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-23
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.5.0-050500rc3-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1 
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) 
<Blade> :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> The first thing i do after I find something out of place, is a Google search of the error. That's how I ended up on RH's tracker page. 
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-26
<lotuspsychje> check the topic for schedule ph88 
<lotuspsychje> we have alot of testers already on 20.04 development branch
<ph88> lotuspsychje, is there still time to get a new version of RStudio in ?
<ph88> oh it's not in nvm
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-27
<feoh> Does anyone else running 20.04 have a Bluetooth headset they'd be willing to try reproducing a bug with? I'm finding that Firefox won't play sound through my Bose NC700 Bluetooth headphones at all, but *every other application* including the Gnome desktop, Chromium, Audacity, and others work great. Curious if anyone else is seeing this.
<tomreyn> maybe you muted this application on pulseaudio?
<feoh> Been through all the pulseaudio settings. Fidged with inputs on pavcontrol
<feoh> Like I said, every other app works *great* with the headphones, JUST Firefox refuses to play through them and always plays through the internal speaker.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1849257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849257 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox audio not playing via bluetooth" [Undecided,Fix released]
<OerHeks> An update to system solved the problem. Don't know which package. You can close it now. ... curious
<OerHeks> start with a clean profile, remove the ~/.mozilla folder
<feoh> OerHeks: I will give that a try, thanks very much!
<feoh> OerHeks: That is indeed the bug. Removing ~/.mozilla had no effect and I'm still seeing this. Is it possible that 20.04 contains a regression?
<OerHeks> BT audio .. you claim it works with other apps, so i wonder if this is a regression: file a bugreport anyway
<feoh> I will do that, thank you very much. Yes everything works swimmingly in Chromium and everywhere else, just not Firefox.
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-28
<FurretUber> I noticed there is no way to upgrade a i386 Bionic container to Focal. I needed that to be able to build i386 Mesa without messing the host too much. Is there some alternate option?
<tomreyn> i386 as a main OS isn't supported since no later than 19.10 (eoan), and many if not most i386 packages were dropped
<FurretUber> I was reading the logs from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/452353234/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-i386.mesa_19.2.4-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz and it seems that there is a i386 version for Focal. But is it just internal? :(
<FurretUber> I will to set up a Focal amd64 container and, hopefully, configure Mesa cross compilation to i386
<tomreyn> FurretUber: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-September/001265.html
<tomreyn> this is an update to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-June/001261.html
<FurretUber> It was arduous and had to give up on LLVM, but I was able to create a build environment for i386 Mesa
<FurretUber> Trying to install the i386 development files for llvm-9 removed nearly everything, including ubuntu-standard
<FurretUber> Is this intended?
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-29
<ChmEarl> doing tests of recent Xen builds on 20.04. The hypervisor never starts. If I take the hypervisor from a 19.04 build, using the the same d/rules*, it boots fine
<ChmEarl> booting in legacy bios, not EFI
